# D11 Sat: Launch Date March 19 at 6:48pm ET, Channel 573



## Dave

I seen over at dslreports.com that they are showing according to Worldwide launch Schedule that DirectV 11 is now scheduled for a December 2007 launch date.

Edit (Tom Robertson): Current Launch time is scheduled for 6:48 ET on March 19. Expected to be on DIRECTV channel 573.


----------



## mhayes70

That's great news!


----------



## Mikey

That's old news!

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=92411


----------



## Tom Robertson

Perhaps not the first posting here.  Must be time to create a generic D11 thread. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## lwilli201

I know that this has been posted before but I am sure many, including new members have not see this link.

It answers all the questions about number of transponders, national, spot and spare.

http://www.boeing.com/defense-space/space/bss/factsheets/702/dtv10-11-12_factsheet.pdf


----------



## Reggie3

lwilli201 said:


> I know that this has been posted before but I am sure many, including new members have not see this link.
> 
> It answers all the questions about number of transponders, national, spot and spare.
> 
> http://www.boeing.com/defense-space/space/bss/factsheets/702/dtv10-11-12_factsheet.pdf


Yep - it was news to me - thanks for posting


----------



## Dolly

:hurah: I'm glad what I read was right and that D11 is scheduled to launch in Dec. :jumpingja


----------



## DirectMan

Because it is a Sea Launch located on the equator my understanding is that the time required to park D11 in its assigned slot is much less than from launches located far from the equator like D10 launched from Baikonur Cosmodrome located at Latitude 45°57'48. Maybe it will cut off two to three weeks compared with the D10 setup time - that might mean that it will be production ready by the end of January 08.:hurah:


----------



## drx792

DirectMan said:


> Because it is a Sea Launch located on the equator my understanding is that the time required to park D11 in its assigned slot is much less than from launches located far from the equator like D10 launched from Baikonur Cosmodrome located at Latitude 45°57'48. Maybe it will cut off two to three weeks compared with the D10 setup time - that might mean that it will be production ready by the end of January 08.:hurah:


We can only hope for now!

Ohh OP i saw that thread over at dslreports. Man they are all D* bashers there. If there are any talk of satellite TV they attack. I cant begin to tell you how many time HD lite was mentioned and people there say D* sucks.they arent too fond of E* over there either. STUPID CABLE LOVERS!


----------



## LameLefty

> STUPID CABLE LOVERS!


Their loss.

As to the orbital mechanics issue, yes. Equatorial launches into equatorial orbits take less delta-V (and hence fuel) than do orbits from non-equatorial locations. The further off the equator the launch site from the inclination of the target orbit, the higher the fuel or mass hit. If you follow the ISS program, part of what has extended the assembly sequence was inclusion of the Russian space program. A Progress or Soyuz spacecraft cannot be launched with much usable mass into the original planned station orbit, which was much lower inclination to coincide with the latitude of Kennedy Space Center (roughly 28.5 degrees N). Since the current ISS has a much higher inclination to allow Russian launches (51.6 N) the shuttle takes a 10,000-pound-plus hit to its launch mass capability).

By contrast, launching from the equator allows for a higer-energy transfer orbit that does not require much more than tweaking in terms of the orbital inclination, and since launch mass is generally higher, you can use more fuel and make your final GSO faster.

Complicating this is the fact that there are two different launch vehicles involved, of course. Zenit is not Proton/Breeze and vice versa. I don't know off-hand what the maximum launch mass to GTO is for Zenit, but I'm sure a basic spec is available on the SeaLaunch site.


----------



## Dolly

!danger: Was this the Sea Launch that blew up :girlscrea


----------



## Tom Robertson

Sea Launch didn't blow up, the rocket engine (used in other launchers as well) did. Sea Launch was mostly cleared of any part of the issue. (I suspect there were small little procedural improvements made as there would be after any major inspection.)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## LameLefty

As Tom points out, the booster exploded but SeaLaunch as a company pretty much didn't do anything wrong. However, you have to understand the nature of SeaLaunch:

They are an international joint-venture between Boeing (who helps do payload integration), a Russian company (which provides the Block upper stage and engines for the booster, a Ukrainian company (which provides the majority of the booster itself), and a Norwegian company that provided the launch platform and infrastructure. So, to be blunt, there's a lot of places where things could go wrong simply given the number of organizations that have to accurately exchange information.

In the case of the failure early this year, the fault was traced to metallic debris in the LOX turbopump, though I have yet to see any indication of what that debris was or was thought to be. It could be a broken internal weld, a sensor element that fractured and was carried through the lines until it jammed in the pump, or even a foreign object left in the tank during manufacture or test. SeaLaunch probably knows but isn't saying, so far as I've seen.

Anyway, as an aside, despite the "Really Cool Idea!" aspect of launching from an equatorial platform, SeaLaunch has had some significant teething troubles. They have a much higher failure rate than any of the major competitors in the commercial launch business (with the exception of SpaceX, who is not yet really major at all). Of course, the statistical sample size is so small at this point as to be of questionable value in making an usable estimate like that.

EDITED TO ADD: It took a minute to find it, but here's the writeup on SeaLaunch and the Zenit booster from Astronautix.com (a VERY comprehensive spaceflight encyclopedia, by the way. Highly recommended).

http://www.astronautix.com/lvs/zenit3sl.htm


----------



## RAD

drx792 said:


> We can only hope for now!
> 
> Ohh OP i saw that thread over at dslreports. Man they are all D* bashers there. If there are any talk of satellite TV they attack. I cant begin to tell you how many time HD lite was mentioned and people there say D* sucks.they arent too fond of E* over there either. STUPID CABLE LOVERS!


A number of them also love UVerse. Mention that the system can do only 1 HD stream at a time and they jump all over you, who needs HDTV, what a waste of money, etc. Wonder if they're still using rotary phones since they were too cheap to get touch tone?


----------



## houskamp

RAD said:


> A number of them also love UVerse. Mention that the system can do only 1 HD stream at a time and they jump all over you, who needs HDTV, what a waste of money, etc. Wonder if they're still using rotary phones since they were too cheap to get touch tone?


I still have a pulse dial line  (with a 5meg dsl on it) :hurah: saves $2.43 a month..


----------



## RAD

houskamp said:


> I still have a pulse dial line  (with a 5meg dsl on it) :hurah: saves $2.43 a month..


Who do you have that still charges for TT service, didn't know they were still doing that? When I was auditing bills for work at home staff I haven't run across anyone still doing that. Just curious.


----------



## houskamp

It's an old service.. they used to give a credit for it (2.43) and I just haven't changed it since I got it.. Now days they don't even offer it.. I still think it's funny that they give me a discount for a line they have to maintain a "interpreter" on.. And yes it will ignore a touch tone signal.. I just throw the switch on all my phones when I buy them


----------



## drx792

RAD said:


> A number of them also love UVerse. Mention that the system can do only 1 HD stream at a time and they jump all over you, who needs HDTV, what a waste of money, etc. Wonder if they're still using rotary phones since they were too cheap to get touch tone?


I think most of us can agree that the dslreports people are jserks. I cant imagine how many times i stuck up for D* in there before and got bashed. UVerse HA! thats a joke..thats At&T's 2bit competition to FiOS..and its nothing but VDSL thats not even close to FTTH.

Yeah and if your not gettin yelled at with the HD argument, then they say "Oh well you have HD lite and youll always have it!" Then i'd say tell me that in September when we have MPEG4 with whatever amount of HD we want and more channels than you while you still can only watch one at a time.

Id get Uverse for the internet being i cant get FiOs in At&t territory.....and cable isnt here for internet. But the TV HA! the only good feature is that if you only have one box in the house you can use Quad Tuners for the DVR and remote DR functions that we will hopefully soon get.

Does anyone think that with FiOS and DBS taking cable customers every day in the (kinda far)future that cable will be internet only?

WOW this server is always too busy whenever i pot!


----------



## moonman

Sea Launch Awaits Delivery of new Gas Deflector 
http://www.sea-launch.com/news_releases/nr_070723.html

"Long Beach, Calif., July 23, 2007 - Sea Launch's prime contractor for launch system ground support, the Design Bureau for Transport Machinery (DBTM) of Moscow, Russia, has completed fabrication of a new gas deflector for the Zenit-3SL launch system. The massive structure is expected to arrive in mid-August at Sea Launch Home Port, where it will be installed at the stern of the Odyssey Launch Platform, beneath the launch pad.

The gas deflector was destroyed during the failed January 30 launch attempt, when a Zenit-3SL vehicle lost thrust and impacted the structure. The gas deflector (also known as the flame deflector), is a one-of-a-kind, 280 metric ton steel structure, including truss supports, that directs engine exhaust away from the platform and controls the acoustic environment. DBTM managed construction of the replacement structure near the Baltisky shipyard in St. Petersburg, Russia, where the original deflector was manufactured.

Sea Launch is proceeding on schedule with repairs and re-certification of the Odyssey Launch Platform and associated launch support equipment. A team of specialists currently working on the Odyssey at the Victoria Shipyard in British Columbia, expects to complete the heavy industrial repair work and painting next week.

The construction of the gas deflector is considered a major milestone among these activities. Other completed work includes repair and installation of the platform's hangar doors and communication antennas, and replacement of heat-affected wiring and cables. Sea Launch plans to conduct marine tests before returning to Home Port in Long Beach in August to resume work with the installation of the gas deflector. Progress of "Mission Recovery" is posted on the Sea Launch website at www.sea-launch.com. Following repairs and recertification of all systems, the Sea Launch team will transition to mission operations in preparation for the launch of the Thuraya 3 satellite in October"


----------



## Dolly

It does seem like there are a lot of companies and countries involved with Sea Launch. It sounds like you have a better chance of a good launch with Borat :lol: Sorry I just had to say that one more time :blush:
And I avoid problems with other groups by staying in D's Forum only


----------



## cforrest

Sea-Launch is suppose to start doing land launches as well. I think in Borat-land, if memory serves me right. Haven't heard any updates on it, as all efforts have been put towards getting the launch vessle back in working order.


----------



## The_Geyser

What's the next project after D11 goes up?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

The_Geyser said:


> What's the next project after D11 goes up?


They will be working on the spare SAT D12.


----------



## lwilli201

I dont think D12 has been contracted for launch. It would be about 1 /2 to 2 years after a launch contract is signed that it would go up. Where they would put it is another thing. Not sure where that would be. Some one may know. Has Directv even requested a license from the FCC for it yet?


----------



## dbmaven

drx792 said:


> We can only hope for now!
> 
> Ohh OP i saw that thread over at dslreports. Man they are all D* bashers there. If there are any talk of satellite TV they attack. I cant begin to tell you how many time HD lite was mentioned and people there say D* sucks.they arent too fond of E* over there either. STUPID CABLE LOVERS!


Same kind of thing happens here, on occasion.

But one of the mods/hosts (of that forum) happens to be a D* subscriber....

:grin:


----------



## bakers12

lwilli201 said:


> I dont think D12 has been contracted for launch. It would be about 1 /2 to 2 years after a launch contract is signed that it would go up. Where they would put it is another thing. Not sure where that would be. Some one may know. Has Directv even requested a license from the FCC for it yet?


D12 is intended to be a spare in case of problems with another bird.


----------



## Tom Robertson

The_Geyser said:


> What's the next project after D11 goes up?


Answered: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=869689 

D13 is in the works, but at a new frequency band. Would likely launch in 3 to 5 years.

Let us hope D12 doesn't have to launch for a long time. It is meant to be a ground spare (at this stage) so I'd like D10 and D11 to have a very nice, happy long life. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## dwrats_56

I just saw on another blog site that the D11 launch is scheduled for late December/ early January. Yippee!!!!


----------



## Dolly

Tom Robertson said:


> Answered: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=869689
> 
> D13 is in the works, but at a new frequency band. Would likely launch in 3 to 5 years.
> 
> Let us hope D12 doesn't have to launch for a long time. It is meant to be a ground spare (at this stage) so I'd like D10 and D11 to have a very nice, happy long life.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


:righton: :sunsmile:


----------



## John4924

dwrats_56 said:


> I just saw on another blog site that the D11 launch is scheduled for late December/ early January. Yippee!!!!


FWIW, this site shows a launch of November 07 [0711] if I am reading the UTC date correctly  And it appears this date was updated less than 2 weeks ago.

http://www.lyngsat.com/launches/Sea-Launch.html

Cheers,
John


----------



## Dolly

John4924 said:


> FWIW, this site shows a launch of November 07 [0711] if I am reading the UTC date correctly  And it appears this date was updated less than 2 weeks ago.
> 
> http://www.lyngsat.com/launches/Sea-Launch.html
> 
> Cheers,
> John


Wow and :hurah: It would be great if another launch could be sent up so quickly


----------



## The_Geyser

Tom Robertson said:


> Answered: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=869689
> 
> D13 is in the works, but at a new frequency band. Would likely launch in 3 to 5 years.
> 
> Let us hope D12 doesn't have to launch for a long time. It is meant to be a ground spare (at this stage) so I'd like D10 and D11 to have a very nice, happy long life.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Thanks!


----------



## ScoBuck

FAA document supports December 2007 launch target date for DIRECTV-11. No mention of ECHOSTAR-11.

See last page of the document for this info:

http://www.faa.gov/about/office_org/headquarters_offices/ast/media/3Q2007_QLR.pdf


----------



## Mikey

ScoBuck said:


> FAA document supports December 2007 launch target date for DIRECTV-11. No mention of ECHOSTAR-11.
> 
> See last page of the document for this info:
> 
> http://www.faa.gov/about/office_org/headquarters_offices/ast/media/3Q2007_QLR.pdf


Good find! I see AMC-14 is still in there in December for Dish, too.


----------



## jhollan2

I'm sure there is a thread I've missed... but what will 11 bring to wonderland???


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

jhollan2 said:


> I'm sure there is a thread I've missed... but what will 11 bring to wonderland???


D11 is the 2nd MPEG4 HD Ka SAT that will launch. It will allow DIRECTV to add more national HD channels and more local HD channels.


----------



## bobnielsen

BMoreRavens said:


> D11 is the 2nd MPEG4 HD Ka SAT that will launch. It will allow DIRECTV to add more national HD channels and more local HD channels.


Actually it is the fourth. In addition to D10, there are also Spaceway 1 & 2 (spotbeam only), but you already knew that.


----------



## Tom Robertson

bobnielsen said:


> BMoreRavens said:
> 
> 
> 
> D11 is the 2nd MPEG4 HD Ka SAT that will launch. It will allow DIRECTV to add more national HD channels and more local HD channels.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it is the fourth. In addition to D10, there are also Spaceway 1 & 2 (spotbeam only), but you already knew that.
Click to expand...

Actually, actually...  D11 will be the 6th DIRECTV Ka statellite. D8 and D9 also have Ka transponders but are used for backhauling locals and networks around the country to the broadcast centers.

So, D11 will be 4th Ka to the home, but 6th Ka in the fleet.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## DIRECTV-11

:hi: 

Yessir - I am next up. I hear that my brother is nearing his testing orbit - and everythig is A-OK!

Expect me to launch the third week of December if all goes well with Thuraya-3 in October (as I fully expect it will).

Peace Out for now.

:icon_bb:


----------



## FHSPSU67

Thanks, you can't believe how we thrive from these updates!
Godspeed D11!
:joy:


----------



## Dolly

directv11 said:


> :hi:
> 
> Yessir - I am next up. I hear that my brother is nearing his testing orbit - and everythig is A-OK!
> 
> Expect me to launch the third week of December if all goes well with Thuraya-3 in October (as I fully expect it will).
> 
> Peace Out for now.
> 
> :icon_bb:


Sounds great to me  I hope you have a safe and pleasant trip :sunsmile:


----------



## lwilli201

jhollan2 said:


> I'm sure there is a thread I've missed... but what will 11 bring to wonderland???


D10 and D11 will be needed to meet all the additional HD and fill out the remaining LIL HD. D10 will not be able to do it all.


----------



## generalpatton78

lwilli201 said:


> D10 will not be able to do it all.


Well thats just blasphemy.


----------



## Tom Robertson

generalpatton78 said:


> Well thats just blasphemy.


Not a slam on D10, just the FCC tied his hands. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## hdtvfan0001

lwilli201 said:


> D10 and D11 will be needed to meet all the additional HD and fill out the remaining LIL HD. D10 will not be able to do it all.


That's been stated a number of times before.

That said, the D10 bird will handle all the HD national channels that D*TV plans to launch (and has publically announced) by year end - which at last count as another 60+ HD channels.

Once D11 gets up, more HD LIL's will be fired up, as well as even more HD national channels.

*Here's the official press release on their website:*

*DIRECTV announced earlier this year that it will have the capacity to launch up to 100 national HD channels by the end of 2007, and offer local HD channels in up to 75 markets, following the launch of its D10 satellite this summer. The satellite will be operational and new HD services will begin rolling out in Q3 (latest update is some time by the end of September).

The DIRECTV 11 satellite will be launched early next year to support further HD expansion. With the two satellites, DIRECTV will have the ability to deliver more than 1,500 local HD and digital channels and 150 national HD channels, in addition to new advanced programming services for customers. *


----------



## Dolly

hdtvfan0001 said:


> That's been stated a number of times before.
> 
> That said, the D10 bird will handle all the HD national channels that D*TV plans to launch (and has publically announced) by year end - which at last count as another 60+ HD channels.
> 
> Once D11 gets up, more HD LIL's will be fired up, as well as even more HD national channels.
> 
> *Here's the official press release on their website:*
> 
> *DIRECTV announced earlier this year that it will have the capacity to launch up to 100 national HD channels by the end of 2007, and offer local HD channels in up to 75 markets, following the launch of its D10 satellite this summer. The satellite will be operational and new HD services will begin rolling out in Q3 (latest update is some time by the end of September).
> 
> The DIRECTV 11 satellite will be launched early next year to support further HD expansion. With the two satellites, DIRECTV will have the ability to deliver more than 1,500 local HD and digital channels and 150 national HD channels, in addition to new advanced programming services for customers. *


Is that an old news statement? I thought D11 was going to be launched in Dec.?


----------



## EaglePC

D 11 what that'll bring 200 more hd's ?


----------



## Tom Robertson

Dolly said:


> Is that an old news statement? I thought D11 was going to be launched in Dec.?


The press announcements tend to be a bit conservative allowing for delays. Hopefully, D11 will launch in December.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Dolly

Tom Robertson said:


> The press announcements tend to be a bit conservative allowing for delays. Hopefully, D11 will launch in December.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Thanks  Please D11 make it in December :sunsmile: :angel:


----------



## EaglePC

Dolly said:


> Thanks  Please D11 make it in December :sunsmile: :angel:


D 11 is up


----------



## LameLefty

EaglePC said:


> D 11 is up


No it's not. D10 is up. D11 is waiting in the wings still (not quite done yet) for launch in December by SeaLaunch. D12 will be (initially at least) a ground spare.


----------



## SubaruWRX

I guess I can watch this one too


----------



## hdtvfan0001

LameLefty said:


> No it's not. D10 is up. D11 is waiting in the wings still (not quite done yet) for launch in December by SeaLaunch. D12 will be (initially at least) a ground spare.


Correct...D11 is set right now for April 2008...


----------



## moonman

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Correct...D11 is set right now for April 2008...


Not correct...launch is sked. for Dec. of this year.
http://spaceflightnow.com/tracking/index.html


----------



## rrrick8

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Correct...D11 is set right now for April 2008...


----------



## Dolly

rrrick8 said:


>


+1 :lol: :rolling: !rolling But who can blame anyone for being a bit confused right now


----------



## EaglePC

We should focus on D 10 to see if DirecTV will offer any newer HD Channels


----------



## LameLefty

EaglePC said:


> We should focus on D 10 to see if DirecTV will offer any newer HD Channels


And you should please stay on-topic for THIS thread.


----------



## moonman

http://www.sea-launch.com/news_releases/nr_070823.html

"Long Beach, Calif., August 23, 2007 -Sea Launch's newly manufactured gas deflector arrived at Home Port in Long Beach, Calif., on Aug. 20. Within hours, workers unloaded the 280-metric-ton structure from a cargo vessel, the Thor Amalie, and set it on a barge alongside the pier in preparation for installation on the Odyssey Launch Platform.

The gas deflector structure will be installed at the stern of the Odyssey Launch Platform, beneath the launch pad. Specialized workers are using a Strand Jack hydraulic lift and pneumatic chain hoists for aligning the structure into position. A special team responsible for the fabrication and installation of the gas deflector was assembled several months ago to formulate and execute the plan for this operation.

Lost during the failed January 30 launch attempt, the one-of-a-kind gas deflector directs engine exhaust away from the platform and controls the acoustic environment. The Design Bureau for Transport Machinery (DBTM) of Moscow, Russia, managed construction of the replacement structure at the Baltisky shipyard in St. Petersburg, Russia, where the original deflector was built 10 years ago. DBTM is the prime contractor for the Sea Launch system's ground support segment.

The Sea Launch vessels returned to Home Port earlier this month from a six-week stay at the Victoria Shipyard in British Columbia, where heavy industrial repairs and painting on the Launch Platform were completed. Final repairs and re-certification of various systems and associated launch support equipment on the Launch Platform are now underway at Home Port.

Installation of the gas deflector is a major milestone among these activities, which are all progressing on schedule. A chronological account of the "Mission Recovery" activities is posted on the Sea Launch website at www.sea-launch.com. The Sea Launch team will transition to mission operations next month, in preparation for the launch of the Thuraya 3 satellite in October"
--------------------------------------------------------

DirecTV 11 should be next after Thuraya 3...wishing good luck for SeaLaunch.


----------



## spoonman

moonman said:


> http://www.sea-launch.com/news_releases/nr_070823.html
> 
> "Long Beach, Calif., August 23, 2007 -Sea Launch's newly manufactured gas deflector arrived at Home Port in Long Beach, Calif., on Aug. 20. Within hours, workers unloaded the 280-metric-ton structure from a cargo vessel, the Thor Amalie, and set it on a barge alongside the pier in preparation for installation on the Odyssey Launch Platform.
> 
> ...
> 
> Installation of the gas deflector is a major milestone among these activities, which are all progressing on schedule. A chronological account of the "Mission Recovery" activities is posted on the Sea Launch website at www.sea-launch.com. The Sea Launch team will transition to mission operations next month, in preparation for the launch of the Thuraya 3 satellite in October"
> --------------------------------------------------------
> 
> DirecTV 11 should be next after Thuraya 3...wishing good luck for SeaLaunch.


I would hate to be the one that drew the short straw and had to be the first to launch in the fall :grin:


----------



## donyoop

spoonman said:


> I would hate to be the one that drew the short straw and had to be the first to launch in the fall :grin:


Contrare, the engineers on that one will triple and quadruple check everything. That would be the best one to be on.

Don


----------



## MAVERICK007

*September 4th*


----------



## purtman

Maverick, this is D 11, not D 10.


----------



## bakers12

What happens to D11 on Sept. 4?


----------



## Tom Robertson

Nothing happens with D11 on Sept. 4. I'm thinking we have a mis-post.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## bjlc

what happened to the December launch?


----------



## BNUMM

Lyngsat indicates D11 as November of 2007.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Today's ILS launch incident will most certainly cause a delay, perhaps short I hope, as both SeaLaunch and ILS have had engine problems this year. If this clears quickly, maybe D11 won't be delayed much, but if this rolls backs more engine problems, I gotta believe SeaLaunch will require re-inspection of the engine inventory. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Tom Robertson said:


> Today's ILS launch incident will most certainly cause a delay, perhaps short I hope, as both SeaLaunch and ILS have had engine problems this year. If this clears quickly, maybe D11 won't be delayed much, but if this rolls backs more engine problems, I gotta believe SeaLaunch will require re-inspection of the engine inventory.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


I believe your take is right on.

Certainly D*TV has to be concerned, but the reality is with all the double checks at both launch sites now after their "incidents", they'll make sure all is well.


----------



## txtommy

Just be glad that D11 wasn't on this one....

http://www.spaceflightnow.com/proton/jcsat11/


----------



## Sixto

txtommy said:


> Just be glad that D11 wasn't on this one....
> 
> http://www.spaceflightnow.com/proton/jcsat11/


or D10. Wow.


----------



## LameLefty

And this is why D* (and most prudent companies) spread the risk and try to use multiple launch services for their spacecraft. 

Technical aside: It's also a very good example of why Russian launches can be so dangerous - that first stage is filled with hydrazine and even a normal shutdown and separation drops a few tons of contaminated debris across the steppes. That stuff is so deadly that a few drops on the skin or a few parts per million in the air is enough to make you seriously ill and much more will kill you very, very quickly. The second and third stages are normally well downrange and vented to vacuum before any debris falls, but in this case both would have been full when they impacted, unless the rocket broke up in the upper atmosphere and the propellants mixed and combusted - if you remember seeing footage of the Challenger disaster in 1986, the orange-red fireball seen immediately after the obscuring white clouds of vapor were similar propellants mixing and burning as the shuttle orbiter vehicle came apart.

And after those happy thoughts, we now return you to your regularly-scheduled D11 anticipation: Go SeaLaunch!


----------



## txtommy

LameLefty said:


> And this is why D* (and most prudent companies) spread the risk and try to use multiple launch services for their spacecraft.


Also it's just one of the million plus reasons that DTV won't (can't) give a firm date and time for activation of any satellite even after it is launched. It's rocket science and there are never any promises of success.


----------



## MikeR7

Counting our lucky stars!!!!:lol:


----------



## c152driver

Tom Robertson said:


> Today's ILS launch incident will most certainly cause a delay, perhaps short I hope, as both SeaLaunch and ILS have had engine problems this year. If this clears quickly, maybe D11 won't be delayed much, but if this rolls backs more engine problems, I gotta believe SeaLaunch will require re-inspection of the engine inventory.


Do SeaLaunch and ILS share components? I thought they used completely different vehicles.

It seems like it's been a tough year for the commercial launch companies. I feel bad for the people that worked on this launch. What a sick feeling it must be to watch a failure like that when you've been preparing for the launch for months or years.


----------



## lwilli201

Tom Robertson said:


> Today's ILS launch incident will most certainly cause a delay, perhaps short I hope, as both SeaLaunch and ILS have had engine problems this year. If this clears quickly, maybe D11 won't be delayed much, but if this rolls backs more engine problems, I gotta believe SeaLaunch will require re-inspection of the engine inventory.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


I doubt that will cause any delay for Sea Launch. They have a totally different launch vehicle. They have already picked it apart because of the January failure. Unless the Sea Launch November launh goes bad, everything should be go for the December D11 launch, barring any other technical isssues. Like said above, IT IS Rocket Science.


----------



## Sixto

Sea Launch still on schedule (as of Monday) for October for launch before D11:

http://www.sea-launch.com/news_releases/nr_070903.html


----------



## moonman

Sixto said:


> Sea Launch still on schedule (as of Monday) for October for launch before D11:
> 
> http://www.sea-launch.com/news_releases/nr_070903.html


-------------
Well now that they have the necessary parts on hand, here's hoping that they inspect them real good!!.


----------



## moonman

c152driver said:


> Do SeaLaunch and ILS share components? I thought they used completely different vehicles.


------------
Proton and Zenit aren't related


----------



## txtommy

moonman said:


> ------------
> Proton and Zenit aren't related


Totally different animals. Don't even burn the same fuel.


----------



## LameLefty

txtommy said:


> Totally different animals. Don't even burn the same fuel.


Well thank goodness for that! Hypergolics are some nasty stuff, as I indicated above.

Interestingly, Zenit started life as a part of the Soviet Energia/Buran shuttle program and may be the only good thing the Ukrainian government got out of the Soviet legacy. :lol:


----------



## Tom Robertson

moonman said:


> ------------
> Proton and Zenit aren't related





txtommy said:


> Totally different animals. Don't even burn the same fuel.


Proton and Zenit do not burn the same fuel, but they are very closely related. Same manufacturer, similar engine design and components. And if it turns out another tank failure (last Zenit failure as a tank failure as was SeaLuanch's apparently) then, yes, this could put a delay into SeaLaunch.

The good news is that while Odyssey is finishing its rebuild, they could clear the Zenit SL system even before finalizing the failure report on the Proton.

I don't mean to be sounding like "The sky is falling". I don't expect a long delay at all, but do see a short delay as possible. This has been a bad season for launch vehicles.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## FlyBono24

I read that the SeaLaunch uses some kind of Kerosene based fuel because it would be harmful to the ocean to use conventional fuels...

BTW SeaLaunch is based in my hometown, if you go to Google Earth you can see the huge command ship in its port, but strangely not the launch pad itself. Maybe it was out at sea when they took the picture. Supposedly the pad takes 30 days to reach the equator, while the command ship only takes 14 days, so it makes sense that the launch pad would be out of port while the ship is still there, to get a "head start".

I've never made the trip down there to see it in person, though.


----------



## LameLefty

Actually, kerosene/LOX is a classic rocket propellant used by the F1 engines that powered the Saturn V rockets. It has many design advantages for booster first stages but this discussion could get pretty esoteric so I'll just leave it at that. Dig around in the sci.space.history archives using Google Groups and pay attention to posts by a fellow named Henry Spencer if you want to know a lot more.


----------



## donshan

Tom Robertson said:


> Proton and Zenit do not burn the same fuel, but they are very closely related. Same manufacturer, similar engine design and components. And if it turns out another tank failure (last Zenit failure as a tank failure as was SeaLuanch's apparently) then, yes, this could put a delay into SeaLaunch.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


I have read reports that the Zenit failure was a loose piece of metal( one report used "loose bolt"} in the LOX tank that got sucked into the oxygen feed pump blowing it apart cutting oxygen to the main engine and then things got bad quickly. VERY BAD QA at the manufacturer.

The Proton failure was said to be failure of the second stage to ignite- a quite different failure mode. However, if that second stage rocket was in any way related to the same manufacturer of the Zenit LOX tank system then some sort of review of manufacturing and QA procedures will be mandatory. The launch insurance companies are taking a big financial hit right now, and their lawyers get involved in botched construction. One thing lawyers know how to do well is how to delay things!


----------



## FlyBono24

Forgive me if this has already been answered (I did a search for "D11" but most of the results were about the -D11 receiver)....

But what exactly is D11 going to do? Is it going to provide bandwidth for more HD channels in 2008? Or is it just going to take away some bandwidth from an existing satellite?

Or a little of both?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## syphix

D11 will serve much the same as D10: spotbeam HD locals and CONUS HD nationals. 

After the news of D10's spotbeam problems, the launch of D11 could be delayed (if it's found to be a design flaw in D10, and subsequently, D11), and it's job once parked in space might/will be changed: it might have to "fill in" where D10 can't reach.

^^ all speculation, of course...too early to tell...


----------



## FlyBono24

Thanks for the quick answer! 

So we're in store for many more HD channels in early '08, I'd assume. Sweet.


----------



## MikeR

FlyBono24 said:


> But what exactly is D11 going to do?


Very informative thread by Tom on Directv sats


----------



## Tom Robertson

MikeR said:


> Very informative thread by Tom on Directv sats


Thanks for the compliment!

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## c152driver

I wonder if the issue with D10 will result in a delay for D11?


----------



## Tom Robertson

c152driver said:


> I wonder if the issue with D10 will result in a delay for D11?


If Sealaunch was ready today, then it just might. But I bet the Sealaunch issues, which put the launch into December anyway, will mean they can run further tests on D11 before launch.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## wolfman730

From what I seen on the Sea Launch web site they are planning to resume operations in October.


----------



## mmdkyoung123

I am new to all of this but have been completely enthralled since I came accross this site about a month ago. I am wondering if D Televises the launch of their statelites?? With everything that I am learning on here, it would be really neat to see it launch and make sure everything goes right live, as opposed to waiting to read about it on here. Just curious. If the do televise, or there is some other way to watch it if someone would tell me I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks in advance!!!:new_puppy


----------



## forecheck

Yes, they televise their launches, and they usually put together a really nice presentation.


----------



## mmdkyoung123

So do they announce it somewhere when it gets closet to launch time?? Or do I just have to do a search for it. I Mean as far as to what channel it will be on, or is it not on a channel but something I have to watch on the computer?? Thanks again


----------



## tsmithfd

Does anyone know what content D11 will carry?


----------



## forecheck

mmdkyoung123 said:


> So do they announce it somewhere when it gets closet to launch time?? Or do I just have to do a search for it. I Mean as far as to what channel it will be on, or is it not on a channel but something I have to watch on the computer?? Thanks again


It will be on one of the channels in the 570's area, and it will be in the program guide, but your best best is to stick around these forums and the details will be easy to come by.


----------



## Tom Robertson

mmdkyoung123 said:


> So do they announce it somewhere when it gets closet to launch time?? Or do I just have to do a search for it. I Mean as far as to what channel it will be on, or is it not on a channel but something I have to watch on the computer?? Thanks again


Watch these threads at the top of this page. We will most definitely announce everything we know! 

And welcome to the forums! :welcome_s

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson

tsmithfd said:


> Does anyone know what content D11 will carry?


As to particular channels vs. what will be on D10? No. But between D10, D11, Spaceway 1 and Spaceway 2, there will be:

150 National HD channels
1,500 HD Local channels
Other cool features... 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Sintori

Tom Robertson said:


> As to particular channels vs. what will be on D10? No. But between D10, D11, Spaceway 1 and Spaceway 2, there will be:
> 
> 150 National HD channels
> 1,500 HD Local channels
> Other cool features...
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Do these cool features possibly include DOD and Remote Booking?? Goodie goodie


----------



## LameLefty

Sintori said:


> Do these cool features possibly include DOD and Remote Booking?? Goodie goodie


These "cool features" have been on my mind for months! I'm hoping one of them is the ability to schedule DOD in advance - sort of like an "overnight Netflix" thing - where the most popular few dozen movies or shows are streamed at high bit-rates (way faster than realtime) into your box for watching at a future date - kind of like TCP/IP can reassemble packets bounced all over the 'net to make a single file, I'd love to see the same capability via satellite.


----------



## Sirshagg

LameLefty said:


> These "cool features" have been on my mind for months! I'm hoping one of them is the ability to schedule DOD in advance - sort of like an "overnight Netflix" thing - where the most popular few dozen movies or shows are streamed at high bit-rates (way faster than realtime) into your box for watching at a future date - kind of like TCP/IP can reassemble packets bounced all over the 'net to make a single file, I'd love to see the same capability via satellite.


If it's not HD don't bother.


----------



## USAOver50

tsmithfd said:


> Does anyone know what content D11 will carry?


DirecTV seems to hint that the D11 will help expand the local HD coverage.

*To quote DirecTV:* "The launch of DIRECTV 11 is still scheduled for late this year or early next year, on a Sea Launch launch vehicle."


----------



## hialoa

right now --- Hawaii requires two 1.2 meter dishes for HD --- 5 lnbs wont do the trick

I am beginning to think now that if I want to stick with just my one dish --- I am going to have to wait for D11 to get all the HD channels


----------



## mterchila

What slot will D11 be located at?


----------



## LameLefty

mterchila said:


> What slot will D11 be located at?


99 W. Signals will be shown on receivers as 99(a).


----------



## THX

Tom Robertson said:


> Actually, actually...  D11 will be the 6th DIRECTV Ka statellite. D8 and D9 also have Ka transponders but are used for backhauling locals and networks around the country to the broadcast centers.
> 
> So, D11 will be 4th Ka to the home, but 6th Ka in the fleet.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Where can I find a definition for backhauling? Or, can it be described simply?


----------



## THX

Tom Robertson said:


> Answered: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=869689
> 
> D13 is in the works, but at a new frequency band. Would likely launch in 3 to 5 years.
> 
> Let us hope D12 doesn't have to launch for a long time. It is meant to be a ground spare (at this stage) so I'd like D10 and D11 to have a very nice, happy long life.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Do you by chance know what the new frequency band will be for D13?


----------



## rekoil

THX said:


> Where can I find a definition for backhauling? Or, can it be described simply?


This means that these sats are taking in local uplinks from the local "collector" stations in each metro area and feeding them up to these sats so they can be relayed back to D*'s main uplink facility, not directly to customers. From there they're sent back up to the main sats for the national/spotbeam feeds to your receivers.


----------



## lwilli201

Here is a good explanation of of backhaul.

http://searchsmb.techtarget.com/sDefinition/0,,sid44_gci211630,00.html


----------



## lwilli201

Sea Launch will launch the Thuraya 3 satellite in October. In the past there launches could be seen on the internet. You can bet I will be watching this return to flight launch. D* may carry the D11 Webcast like they did the D10 launch.


----------



## ScoBuck

It is looking more like Thuraya will launch no earlier than October 28th, and it may even drop to early November.

http://forum.nasaspaceflight.com/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=8618&posts=44#M188112

No biggie - only means that D11 drops to early Jan.


----------



## dale_holley

Will D* film the D11 launch in HD and broadcast it over MPEG4 using D10?


----------



## Ken984

It is HIGHLY doubtful. Most likely they will take the SeaLaunch feed and put it up on a temp channel in sd. Just too much expense to do an HD production from the middle of the pacific ocean.


----------



## LameLefty

Ken984 said:


> It is HIGHLY doubtful. Most likely they will take the SeaLaunch feed and put it up on a temp channel in sd. Just too much expense to do an HD production from the middle of the pacific ocean.


HD Net might be talked into doing it, if Mark Cuban gets the fancy. :lol: Sticking a single HD digital cam out on the command ship wouldn't be that expensive in the grand scheme of things, just more expensive than SeaLaunch or Boeing would do on their own nickel.

But yeah, it's likely to be an SD broadcast (unfortunately). Shuttle launches in HD are pretty spectacular.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Well you know, while they are rebuilding the Odyssey...


----------



## Mavrick

Nice to see that now that D10 is delivering us some HD goodness all the talk will be shifting to it brother D11.


----------



## Xmaniac

Oh man I cant wait till they launch D11. I need more HD! lol


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

I may as well start - I'm currently getting all 0's on 99(a)


----------



## khoyme

Anyone got the latest TLEs?? :grin:


----------



## LameLefty

khoyme said:


> Anyone got the latest TLEs?? :grin:


You kid, but I guarantee you someone running sims on STK (*) or a proprietary app on a Boeing computer somewhere has projected TLEs for the nominal post-separation elliptical GTO, as well as post-burn TLEs for each planned step to circularizing and finalizing that orbit. 

Now, those are all tossed into the dustbin of history once the satellite is launched and released from the upper stage of the booster. Telemetry and radar/optical tracking is used to generate real orbital elements in pretty short order. But there ARE guys (and women too) running planning sims I'm quite sure.

(*) Satellite Toolkit, a very specialized industry-standard application for planning space vehicle operations.


----------



## dwrats_56

I found this link that I thought was kinda cool and applied the interest of the people here. Too bad the image is from March.

http://epod.usra.edu/archive/images/nso_geosats.jpg


----------



## Dolly

The problems with D10 upset me. So I promise this is the last time I will be in this thread. I don't want to know anything that is going on with D11 :nono2:


----------



## raoul5788

Dolly said:


> The problems with D10 upset me. So I promise this is the last time I will be in this thread. I don't want to know anything that is going on with D11 :nono2:


What problems? All of the problems were not on Directv's end, they were on ours. We set the time line based on rumors or bad csr information. Directv hit their published start date on time.


----------



## drx792

raoul5788 said:


> What problems? All of the problems were not on Directv's end, they were on ours. We set the time line based on rumors or bad csr information. Directv hit their published start date on time.


i think he is referring to the spot beam problems.

Ohh if all goes well with D11 what happens to D12. I know its a ground spare but itd be ashame to have it sit there for nothing. Any chance of them getting a luanch date for it for late 08 or sometime in 09?


----------



## Tom Robertson

When we get evidence D12 will see some vacuum of space, we'll be sure to have a number of D12 threads, you can certain of that.  

And the two D13s will have there threads too. D13a for D5 replacement, D13b for BSS usage (I'm betting this one will be renamed.) 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## lwilli201

drx792 said:


> i think he is referring to the spot beam problems.
> 
> Ohh if all goes well with D11 what happens to D12. I know its a ground spare but itd be ashame to have it sit there for nothing. Any chance of them getting a luanch date for it for late 08 or sometime in 09?


I think the biggest question, is not when D12 will be launch, it is where would they put it. Can not put it at 99 or 101 or 103. Being a Ka-Lo sat it would interfere with 99 and/or 103. It would have to go to a position that would not interere with any Ka-Low sats. Not sure where that would be. If it could be modified to transmit in a different frequency range, is quess it could be use at 101. to replace current SD capacity, but that is technical stuff way over my head. I guess it is possible to put it in one of the more eastern slots for South American HD.


----------



## Tom Robertson

lwilli201 said:


> I think the biggest question, is not when D12 will be launch, it is where would they put it. Can not put it at 99 or 101 or 103. Being a Ka-Lo sat it would interfere with 99 and/or 103. It would have to go to a position that would not interere with any Ka-Low sats. Not sure where that would be. If it could be modified to transmit in a different frequency range, is quess it could be use at 101. to replace current SD capacity, but that is technical stuff way over my head. I guess it is possible to put it in one of the more eastern slots for South American HD.


DIRECTV has Ka licenses at 101°. Currently used by DIRECTV 8 and DIRECTV 9s for backhauling. (But where will they fit on the stack plans for LNB signals?) 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## bobojay

raoul5788 said:


> What problems? All of the problems were not on Directv's end, they were on ours. We set the time line based on rumors or bad csr information. Directv hit their published start date on time.


Hit it right on the head there.........


----------



## ScoBuck

I will share that I have heard that the initial problems that they were having with the locals spotbeams are in fact being overcome - it is a slow process, but one that they feel will ultimately be corrected.

Once D11 is up and running (and hopefully without issue) - and that should be launched not later than mid-Jan. They will have full anounced capacity by March at the latest. If it goes as planned and expected, they will be very far AHEAD of the HD curve, and able to provide vurtually any (every) HD channel or service they deem as viable for them.


----------



## steelerfanmike

Is any buddy getting the CW network and the other network forgot the name. (My something??) in HD now? If not when?


----------



## purtman

raoul5788 said:


> What problems? All of the problems were not on Directv's end, they were on ours. We set the time line based on rumors or bad csr information. Directv hit their published start date on time.


More often than not, I would say it was on the rumor side of things rather than the CSRs. Case in point is the number of "don't ever listen to a CSR" remarks made on this site.


----------



## petergaryr

steelerfanmike said:


> Is any buddy getting the CW network and the other network forgot the name. (My something??) in HD now? If not when?


It's "MyNetwork TV", and no to both.


----------



## bobnielsen

petergaryr said:


> It's "MyNetwork TV", and no to both.


A few areas get one or the other, http://www.dbstalk.com/hr20/html/DIRECTV_lil_list.html. I get both OTA but mainly watch them for syndicated reruns.


----------



## BNUMM

I can get both OTA but neither is in HD. They are SD digital signal, at least in the Grand Rapids/Kalamazoo, Michigan DMA.


----------



## moonman

Boeing Ships Third Thuraya Communications Satellite to Sea Launch Home Port
------------------------
Maybe not much longer to wait?....This sat. will be their Return to Flight, with
D11 next in line.......
http://www.boeing.com/news/releases/2007/q4/071004b_nr.html


----------



## LameLefty

moonman said:


> Boeing Ships Third Thuraya Communications Satellite to Sea Launch Home Port
> ------------------------
> Maybe not much longer to wait?....This sat. will be their Return to Flight, with
> D11 next in line.......
> http://www.boeing.com/news/releases/2007/q4/071004b_nr.html


Excellent! I knew it would be coming up fairly soon. Thanks for the update.

So, fellow HD-watchers, keep your fingers and toes crossed for a completely successful launch. (*)

(*) Sadly, it must be pointed out that while SeaLaunch is an excellent concept, it has just about the highest failure rate of modern boosters. Ariane V isn't much better (at least last time I did the stats), and Delta IV and Atlas 5 are too new for the stats to mean anything yet (and Delta IV isn't marketed toward civilian launches anyway). So did I mention we need to keep our fingers crossed?


----------



## JeffBowser

I'm curious - how will we get these new channels from the new Sat when they do go live ? I surely hope we won't have to get new dishes or new multiswitches....


----------



## LameLefty

JeffBowser said:


> I'm curious - how will we get these new channels from the new Sat when they do go live ? I surely hope we won't have to get new dishes or new multiswitches....


D11 signals will show up as "99(a)" in your satellite signal meters, so if you have a 5-LNB dish, BBCs and compatible multiswitch you won't have any problems. The signals will be Ka-Low band (B-Band) just like the signals from Directv 10. If you can receive the new HD channels already coming from D10, and if you have good alignment for the 99 location, you will be fine.


----------



## JeffBowser

Ah, thanks. I was wondering if they'd stick them in an existing band. My 99 alignment is my weakest, with signals in the mid-high 80's where I should see high signals. Good enough, I suppose, but not as good as my high 90's at 103, and 100's at 101.


----------



## LameLefty

Don't sweat it right now - 99(b) right now is ENTIRELY spot-beams. Unless you're getting your locals from there, signal strengths don't mean much. I do get my locals from 99, however, and have signals in the mid/upper 90's on several transponders (only one of which is my HD locals, I'm sure), so I'm not worried much.


----------



## krisztoforo

LameLefty said:


> (*) Sadly, it must be pointed out that while SeaLaunch is an excellent concept, it has just about the highest failure rate of modern boosters. Ariane V isn't much better (at least last time I did the stats), and Delta IV and Atlas 5 are too new for the stats to mean anything yet (and Delta IV isn't marketed toward civilian launches anyway). So did I mention we need to keep our fingers crossed?


Ariane 5 just had its 20th consecutive launch success yesterday (last failure was back in 2002), so I don't think it's that bad  Plus they have some agreement with SeaLaunch so hopefully if SeaLaunch can't make it back to flight soon enough Ariane 5 will pick up D11 (like they did it with SpaceWay3 I believe).


----------



## LameLefty

Per a note on October 5, SeaLaunch is still TBD (To Be Determined) sometime in November. That puts D11 no earlier than January but more likely February. See:

http://spaceflightnow.com/tracking/index.html


----------



## mattgwyther

Question - If D11 launches and has no spot beam issues, it seems likely that D12 will still be launched and destined for 101. If D* get permission for Ka-lo to the home at 101 (not just backhaul), will the slimline/side car and the current recieves support it? Will the slimline see a Ka-lo signal at 101?


----------



## Ken984

mattgwyther said:


> Question - If D11 launches and has no spot beam issues, it seems likely that D12 will still be launched and destined for 101. If D* get permission for Ka-lo to the home at 101 (not just backhaul), will the slimline/side car and the current recieves support it? Will the slimline see a Ka-lo signal at 101?


Nobody knows for sure about the 101 lnb, it is doubtful though. D12 will more than likely be launched and become an in orbit spare, or if the troubles with d10 are not correctable it could replace d10 and d10 would be the in orbit spare.


----------



## swconsult

So perhaps this is not the best place but I'll ask anyway.

ESPN sits on a leased space on An E* bird. One that in my area (ALT) sits low in the sky, hiding mysteriously behind a beautiful and unfortunatley very healthy oka. The only bird my dish can't see. 

Will D* have the foresight to move ESPN2 and the very few other HD channels from this E* bird to one of their own and finally give me access?

I hope someone knows good news.


----------



## lwilli201

swconsult said:


> So perhaps this is not the best place but I'll ask anyway.
> 
> ESPN sits on a leased space on An E* bird. One that in my area (ALT) sits low in the sky, hiding mysteriously behind a beautiful and unfortunatley very healthy oka. The only bird my dish can't see.
> 
> Will D* have the foresight to move ESPN2 and the very few other HD channels from this E* bird to one of their own and finally give me access?
> 
> I hope someone knows good news.


It will happen, some day. I doubt they will be moved to D10. Maybe to D11.


----------



## bobnielsen

ESPN HD is on the Directv 5 satellite at 110. This slot and 119 are shared with Dish network, but they each have their own satellites at these locations (Directv 7s is at 119).


----------



## LameLefty

Yeah, that's right - I forgot that D7S is actually there. But confusing matters is that the transponder assignments are actually OWNED by Echostar, aren't they? Aren't they merely leased to Directv for now?


----------



## Ken984

As far as I know D* owns all its transponders and E* owns theirs at 110 and 119. There is no leasing going on at all.


----------



## Ken984

The only places where D* is leasing is at 72.5 and 95, they own the birds there i think but not the slots. E* on the other hand is hard to track since they have transponders from 61.5 all the way to 148 and are using leased capacity at many locations 105, 121, 129 etc.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Ken984 said:


> The only places where D* is leasing is at 72.5 and 95, they own the birds there i think but not the slots. E* on the other hand is hard to track since they have transponders from 61.5 all the way to 148 and are using leased capacity at many locations 105, 121, 129 etc.


This gets very hard to track as Echostar has combinations of: O&O (owned slots and owned satellites at that slot), O&L (owned slot and lease satellite), and L*L (Leased everything).

119°, for Echostar is and Owned slot (not all the transponders, some are DIRECTVs), but they lease space on Anik F8 until their satellite can launch.

Also, Echostar has done a lot of slot license acquisition via company acquisition. so I can't keep up with their Ku licenses anymore. I just ask James Long for the current count. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Christopher Gould

D* got the 11 licenses at 119 when the bought primestar, they got the 3 licenses for 110 and some of the licenses at 101 when they bought USSB.

here is a chart

http://www.dbsforums.com/compare/chart.html

its a little dated


----------



## LameLefty

Christopher Gould said:


> D* got the 11 licenses at 119 when the bought primestar, they got the 3 licenses for 110 and some of the licenses at 101 when they bought USSB.
> 
> here is a chart
> 
> http://www.dbsforums.com/compare/chart.html
> 
> its a little dated


Ah, thanks for the clarification Christopher (and everyone else).


----------



## NCMAT

Tom Robertson said:


> DIRECTV has Ka licenses at 101°. Currently used by DIRECTV 8 and DIRECTV 9s for backhauling. (But where will they fit on the stack plans for LNB signals?)
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Are the current 5LNB dishes capable of receiving KA signals from the 101 position?


----------



## gr8reb8

NCMAT said:


> Are the current 5LNB dishes capable of receiving KA signals from the 101 position?


I would think not, and I see no reason why. I believe they can transmit mpeg4 on KU signals.


----------



## Tom Robertson

NCMAT said:


> Are the current 5LNB dishes capable of receiving KA signals from the 101 position?


At this point, I do not know. I've wondered the same thing.


----------



## NCMAT

gr8reb8 said:


> I would think not, and I see no reason why. I believe they can transmit mpeg4 on KU signals.


Because they have KA licenses at 101. Just wondering if they can use those in addition to the KU licenses there.


----------



## DIRECTV-11

Ah - got pushed back to a January launch. I am surely anxious to get up there with my brother - who is dong an outstanding job - if I say so myself. Don't those new HD channels look fantastic?


----------



## swconsult

Is there a listing of all the HD channels and the corresponding bird/transponder for my area? That way I can see which ones I should be getting and which ones this silly Oak is blocking.


----------



## Ken984

swconsult said:


> Is there a listing of all the HD channels and the corresponding bird/transponder for my area? That way I can see which ones I should be getting and which ones this silly Oak is blocking.


You should be getting HD from 101 110 119 and 103b. Check the readings on the transponders and see what they are for each slot. Keep in mind there are some that should be 0 they are used as spot beams and do not cover every area the same. Here is a site that lists all the birds and transponders, it might not be as up to date as it should but its a start.
http://lyngsat.com/packages/america.html


----------



## mthompso105

directv11 said:


> Ah - got pushed back to a January launch. I am surely anxious to get up there with my brother - who is dong an outstanding job - if I say so myself. Don't those new HD channels look fantastic?


I was afraid that might be the case when I saw that Thuraya 3 was delayed until November. http://www.sea-launch.com/


----------



## swconsult

So my problem is ESPN2 and HDNet sitting on 119. Everything else there is local HD. Why on earth do they put those two HD Nationals out there by themselves? Sure hope they move them.


----------



## gully_foyle

NCMAT said:


> Are the current 5LNB dishes capable of receiving KA signals from the 101 position?


No, but perhaps they intend to go to 3-lnb dishes for 99, 101, 103, with Ka at all 3, and Ku at 101 for the SD. They can sell or lease the 110 and 119 TPs to E* and simplify things greatly. Smaller dishes, easier install, etc.

Shouldn't 48x3 Ka and 32 Ku TP's be enough? Backhaul can always be done on fiber.


----------



## Ken984

swconsult said:


> So my problem is ESPN2 and HDNet sitting on 119. Everything else there is local HD. Why on earth do they put those two HD Nationals out there by themselves? Sure hope they move them.


There are no local HD stations on 119, they are lil SD on spotbeams. The reason there are national HD channels there is because that is the only space left open on 101, 110 and 119. Eventually they will start to simulcast all the "old" HD channels in mpeg4 from 103 and or 99. Then one day in the future they will cease all HD mpeg2 broadcasting and free up quite a few transponders at the 3 KU slots, and probably fill them with LIL and a few "missing" channels like HBO comedy.


----------



## Tom Robertson

kcmurphy88 said:


> No, but perhaps they intend to go to 3-lnb dishes for 99, 101, 103, with Ka at all 3, and Ku at 101 for the SD. They can sell or lease the 110 and 119 TPs to E* and simplify things greatly. Smaller dishes, easier install, etc.
> 
> Shouldn't 48x3 Ka and 32 Ku TP's be enough? Backhaul can always be done on fiber.


While I expect DIRECTV to eventually give up the leases on 72.5°, and I at one point wondered about 119°, I no longer expect DIRECTV to give up 119° anytime soon. (read as in ever.) The guide data comes from 101° and 119°.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Renard

So if I understood correctly, with the launch of D11, Directv will launch more national HD channels, but they will focus on the launch on locals HD.
Do they have any plan to launch some locals HD now on D10, or are they waiting for D11 to launch more locals HD?
I already have the big 4 networks,(ABC,NBC,CBS,FOX) do you think they will launch new locals HD such as CW and My network, or do you think they will prioritize the launch of the big 4 unavailable in certain areas?


----------



## BNUMM

Renard said:


> So if I understood correctly, with the launch of D11, Directv will launch more national HD channels, but they will focus on the launch on locals HD.
> Do they have any plan to launch some locals HD now on D10, or are they waiting for D11 to launch more locals HD?
> I already have the big 4 networks,(ABC,NBC,CBS,FOX) do you think they will launch new locals HD such as CW and My network, or do you think they will prioritize the launch of the big 4 unavailable in certain areas?


Do CW and My network even broadcast in HD? The ones I receive OTA are digital but not HD.


----------



## CoachGibbs

BNUMM said:


> Do CW and My network even broadcast in HD? The ones I receive OTA are digital but not HD.


CW does, not sure for My Network as I've never seen it.


----------



## Ken984

I would not look for either of those to be added before D11 is active. Maybe not even then, the idea is to get the big4 out to as many people as possible, the others do not have the wide appeal at this time to warrant carriage.


----------



## Tom Robertson

While D10 LILs are a smidge OT for a D11 thread , I expect they are working on more LILs all the time. Main focus is nationals, but some spotbeams are up and being tested, broadcast center equipment is being installed, LILs are on the way. I just don't know if they will start appearing in October, November, or December. Either way, I do expect we'll see them before D11 is fully tested and in place.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## bobnielsen

Both CW and My Network have HD programming, but not all that much. Both are carried by DTV in HD in a few DMAs http://www.dbstalk.com/hr20/html/DIRECTV_lil_list.html.

There appear to be some spotbeam problems with D10 and this may limit which areas can be added prior to D11 (which will hopefully have some fixes for the spotbeams).


----------



## inkahauts

Tom Robertson said:


> While D10 LILs are a smidge OT for a D11 thread , I expect they are working on more LILs all the time. Main focus is nationals, but some spotbeams are up and being tested, broadcast center equipment is being installed, LILs are on the way. I just don't know if they will start appearing in October, November, or December. Either way, I do expect we'll see them before D11 is fully tested and in place.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Do we know which transponders on D10 are spotbeam?


----------



## Tom Robertson

All the ones that aren't showing yet. 

Edit: Sorry, all the transponders TP 24 and below that aren't showing yet.


----------



## inkahauts

Tom Robertson said:


> All the ones that aren't showing yet.
> 
> Edit: Sorry, all the transponders TP 24 and below that aren't showing yet.


Ok. So none are actually turned on on our signal meters yet? Your earlier thread led me to believe that some of them are already sending signals that our signal meters shoud be able to see.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Earlier I had expectations that there were only 14 National beams (from the FCC filings), but it appears that two might be temporary Nationals right now. Hard to be sure.


----------



## Mikey Palmice

Great forum you guys have here, lots of info. I wanted to see if we have to wait till D11 goes live before NBC, ABC, CBS, and FOX are carried in MPEG4? 

And when do you guys think this will occur? Thanks


----------



## Matt9876

Quote from another Forum "Not confirmed yet"

Quote: iceturkee 

DIRECTV 11 launch delayed.
just received confirmation from paula korn, director of communications, for sea launch that directv's launch has been pushed back to first quarter 2008. this is because the launch of Thurya 3 has been moved to november.

Thurya 3 was due to launch this month with DIRECTV 11's launch sked for late december, early january. i will post more info when i have it!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Matt


----------



## DIRECTV-10

directv11 said:


> Ah - got pushed back to a January launch. I am surely anxious to get up there with my brother - who is dong an outstanding job - if I say so myself. Don't those new HD channels look fantastic?


It is old news. Thuraya-3 was pushed back about two weeks into the beginning of November. Old D11 now on schedule for January of 2008.


----------



## mello 1

Mikey Palmice said:


> Great forum you guys have here, lots of info. I wanted to see if we have to wait till D11 goes live before NBC, ABC, CBS, and FOX are carried in MPEG4?
> 
> And when do you guys think this will occur? Thanks


I'm also hoping to get the rest of the Local HD channels through the new satellite (PBS 10/36, CBS, & CW). I literally had a nightmare trying to get Directv to install an over the air HD antenna & gave up after 5 appointments.


----------



## Argee

Tom,

Are the Spaceways maxed out for locals yet?


----------



## Tom Robertson

I have no direct knowledge that they are or aren't. I don't think so, given the early press releases said the two together could handle 500 locals and I don't think they've quite gotten that far yet.

What I don't know is if some capacity was held back for redundancy in some form.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## DIRECTV-10

SW1 and SW2 both have additional open capacity - they are not going to agressively fill it until they get my brother up and running in January. Then they will be able to inventory all open spots and plan accordingly.

Expect some new HD locals to open soon though!

BTW - what a great time I am having up here!


----------



## PoitNarf

DirecTV10 said:


> SW1 and SW2 both have additional open capacity - they are not going to agressively fill it until they get my brother up and running in January. Then they will be able to inventory all open spots and plan accordingly.
> 
> Expect some new HD locals to open soon though!


Good to hear


----------



## ScoBuck

Latest FAA launch info for 4th Q of 2007 and 1st Q of 2008. Updated to reflect pushback of Thuraya-3 to November and DIRECTV-11 to January.

Interesting that AMC-14 has totally dropped off (it was listed for December in the 3rd Q report) and that there is NO MENTION at all of ECHOSTAR 11. Would seem that BOTH won;t be going up at least until April 2008.

BTW - the launch info is the last 3 pages, but this document is a pretty interesting read overall.


----------



## Sixto

ScoBuck said:


> Latest FAA launch info for 4th Q of 2007 and 1st Q of 2008. Updated to reflect pushback of Thuraya-3 to November and DIRECTV-11 to January.


Great report!


----------



## LameLefty

Semi-OT but interesting nonetheless . . .

This is a Boeing-prepared .pdf file discussing lessons-learned from past space launch programs that can be applied to the integration and operations of the Ares program (the shuttle-derived launcher architecture that is the basis for the Constellation program for return to the Moon and eventually - maybe - to Mars). The on-topic portion of this post is an interesting several pages concerning an overview of the integration and operation of SeaLaunch and Zenit (remember, Boeing is a partner in the company). Not heavy on technical details but interesting, and if you have at least a passing interest in or understanding of launch vehicles, you can draw some insights involved in the whole process.

http://www.nasawatch.com/archives/2007/10/srbares_i_desig.html


----------



## swconsult

Ken984 said:


> You should be getting HD from 101 110 119 and 103b. Check the readings on the transponders and see what they are for each slot. Keep in mind there are some that should be 0 they are used as spot beams and do not cover every area the same. Here is a site that lists all the birds and transponders, it might not be as up to date as it should but its a start.
> http://lyngsat.com/packages/america.html


So when I got a knowledgeable D* Supervisor the other day I got this basic answer (I paraphrase):

Maintaining 119 for those stations in the 70's for those old school HD D* subscribers who refuse to give up their TIVO capable HD DVRs and 3 LNB dishes. They have duplicated several of the stations onto D10. ESPN2 is not one of them. He doesn't know if they will. I pointed out that they are punishing me to help the old schoolers. He had no comment. I can only hope! I want NHRA in HD!!!!!!!


----------



## Ken984

They will not maintain that for too much longer, after the first of the year I would expect a concerted effort to migrate all HD from the old sats.


----------



## DIRECTV-11

I'm tentative for January 12th.


----------



## jtn

swconsult said:


> So when I got a knowledgeable D* Supervisor the other day I got this basic answer (I paraphrase):
> 
> Maintaining 119 for those stations in the 70's for those old school HD D* subscribers who refuse to give up their TIVO capable HD DVRs and 3 LNB dishes. They have duplicated several of the stations onto D10. ESPN2 is not one of them. He doesn't know if they will. I pointed out that they are punishing me to help the old schoolers. He had no comment. I can only hope! I want NHRA in HD!!!!!!!


I thought DirecTV would give those customers an incentive on a free exchange or deal on a newer model for the older HR10-250.


----------



## Tom Robertson

jtn said:


> I thought DirecTV would give those customers an incentive on a free exchange or deal on a newer model for the older HR10-250.


Many opportunities have existed. I suspect another round will be made available when it's time to turn off the MPEG2 channels.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Tigerman73

directv11 said:


> I'm tentative for January 12th.


If you launch on that date, what would be the target date for you to become operational if everything makes it up in good shape.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Tigerman73 said:


> If you launch on that date, what would be the target date for you to become operational if everything makes it up in good shape.


Normally 6-8 weeks for this style of satellite. Can be as quick as 4 weeks if in a hurry or 10 weeks if there are issues.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## swconsult

jtn said:


> I thought DirecTV would give those customers an incentive on a free exchange or deal on a newer model for the older HR10-250.


But they have to give up DLB and other TIVO features!


----------



## jtn

swconsult said:


> But they have to give up DLB and other TIVO features!


Since DirecTV and Tivo have agreed not to sue each other, and obviously DirecTV has the ability to offer their own brands or takes of DLB and other Tivo features. Tivo was not the first company to develop a DVR, it annoys me they think they can sue every company that developed and patented their own DVR's before Tivo existed.


----------



## Tigerman73

Tom Robertson said:


> Normally 6-8 weeks for this style of satellite. Can be as quick as 4 weeks if in a hurry or 10 weeks if there are issues.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Wasn't sure if it made a big difference in time launching from the equator as opposed to launching from land like D*10.


----------



## w6fxj

Tigerman73 said:


> Wasn't sure if it made a big difference in time launching from the equator as opposed to launching from land like D*10.


It is a little quicker from an equatorial launch as there are fewer plane changes required. However, that normally does not take more than a few days to do that.


----------



## lwilli201

Tigerman73 said:


> Wasn't sure if it made a big difference in time launching from the equator as opposed to launching from land like D*10.


It should take less time being launched from the equator. Also a lot less station keeping fuel is needed to tweek it into possition, thus extending the life time of the satallite.


----------



## BNUMM

jtn said:


> Since DirecTV and Tivo have agreed not to sue each other, and obviously DirecTV has the ability to offer their own brands or takes of DLB and other Tivo features. Tivo was not the first company to develop a DVR, it annoys me they think they can sue every company that developed and patented their own DVR's before Tivo existed.


Because they own the patent.


----------



## davemayo

jtn said:


> Since DirecTV and Tivo have agreed not to sue each other, and obviously DirecTV has the ability to offer their own brands or takes of DLB and other Tivo features. Tivo was not the first company to develop a DVR, it annoys me they think they can sue every company that developed and patented their own DVR's before Tivo existed.


Having your own patent does not automatically protect you from being sued for infringing someone else's patent.


----------



## jtn

davemayo said:


> Having your own patent does not automatically protect you from being sued for infringing someone else's patent.


That's is so true, thanks for the support. So Tivo should be sued by the other manufacturers who produced their own DVR's years before Tivo.


----------



## davemayo

jtn said:


> That's is so true, thanks for the support. So Tivo should be sued by the other manufacturers who produced their own DVR's years before Tivo.


Not sure what you mean by "Thanks for the support." Can't read sarcasm in writing....

If the other manufacturers have patents, and IF Tivo infringes those patents, then the other manufacturers could sue Tivo.


----------



## jtn

davemayo said:


> Not sure what you mean by "Thanks for the support." Can't read sarcasm in writing....
> 
> If the other manufacturers have patents, and IF Tivo infringes those patents, then the other manufacturers could sue Tivo.


That's exactly what I said, we are in agreement.


----------



## davemayo

jtn said:


> That's exactly what I said, we are in agreement.


----------



## Drew2k

jtn said:


> That's exactly what I said, we are in agreement.


We are also "off-topic"! 

So ...

:backtotop


----------



## ScoBuck

SeaLaunch confirms return to launch November 13th with Thuraya-3.

http://www.boeing.com/special/sea-launch/news_releases/nr_071101.html


----------



## FlyBono24

ScoBuck said:


> SeaLaunch confirms return to launch November 13th with Thuraya-3.
> 
> http://www.boeing.com/special/sea-launch/news_releases/nr_071101.html


Cool.


----------



## moonman

SeaLaunch's Live Webcam is up!!..... http://navigon.net/sl/


----------



## sNEIRBO

I'm not a Satellite Techie . . . what I want to know is . . . how does this effect me as a D* HD subscriber? 

Will I need a new dish and 6 lnb setup to pull in D11?? 

If so, at what cost??


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

sNEIRBO said:


> I'm not a Satellite Techie . . . what I want to know is . . . how does this effect me as a D* HD subscriber?
> 
> Will I need a new dish and 6 lnb setup to pull in D11??
> 
> If so, at what cost??


No, the 5 LNB dish is all you will need.

D11 will be at 99a along with 99B that is already up. There will be two SAT's at the 99 spot just like there is two SAT's at the 103 spot.


----------



## inkahauts

sNEIRBO said:


> I'm not a Satellite Techie . . . what I want to know is . . . how does this effect me as a D* HD subscriber?
> 
> Will I need a new dish and 6 lnb setup to pull in D11??
> 
> If so, at what cost??


It means more HD!!!! a whole lot more LIL HD and more National HD as well.....


----------



## sNEIRBO

BMoreRavens said:


> No, the 5 LNB dish is all you will need.
> 
> D11 will be at 99a along with 99B that is already up. There will be two SAT's at the 99 spot just like there is two SAT's at the 103 spot.


Thanks!

Makes me want to learn more about the satellites to be honest. I'm curious how they park the satellites so they appear to be broadcasting from the same spot.

At one time I read a lot about the Sirius moving birds - pretty cool configuration there too.


----------



## MikeR

Not entirely technical, but enough is there to get you started...

D10 Status thread

Where is D11 right now? Sitting in a Boeing warehouse?


----------



## bakers12

sNEIRBO said:


> I'm curious how they park the satellites so they appear to be broadcasting from the same spot.


Even though the satellites are dozens of miles apart, it's only a small fraction of a degree at this distance. The satellites get very frequent (but small) pushes from their on-board engines to keep them there.


----------



## cforrest

The good thing with D11, since it is being launched at the equator it gets launched right into its oribtal location. So the turn around time to operational status should be a lot less than D10.


----------



## DIRECTV-11

MikeR said:


> Where is D11 right now? Sitting in a Boeing warehouse?


I am right here! El Segundo BABY. In case you noticed, I was in the Boeing clean room with my brother D10 in the Boeing segment shown during the DIRECTV-10 launch broadcast in July. If you recorded it, you can see me plain as day.


----------



## Thaedron

So do they shut you down every night when all the techs go home, or do they leave you on to keep the circuits energized / contemplate life / help SETI @home / etc...?


----------



## LameLefty

cforrest said:


> The good thing with D11, since it is being launched at the equator it gets launched right into its oribtal location. So the turn around time to operational status should be a lot less than D10.


That's not quite how it works, actually. But at the same time, an equatorial launch means only a very small correction to the orbital plane to correct any minor offsets, as opposed to the much larger plane change required for a launch from Baikonur or even Cape Canaveral. That DOES equal less time to reach operation, barring some unusual problem with the launch or the satellite.


----------



## Tom_S

BTW, Has there been any word on the status of the D10 spot beams? I know there were some issues but D* was working to remedy them. Have they accomplished this or not? Just curious.


----------



## FlyBono24

LameLefty said:


> That's not quite how it works, actually. But at the same time, an equatorial launch means only a very small correction to the orbital plane to correct any minor offsets, as opposed to the much larger plane change required for a launch from Baikonur or even Cape Canaveral. That DOES equal less time to reach operation, barring some unusual problem with the launch or the satellite.


What's funny is that when this thread was started I had no idea about anything you just said... but at my new job I had to have a "crash course" in orbital mechanics and now I know more about orbital transfers than you can shake a stick at! :lol:


----------



## LameLefty

FlyBono24 said:


> What's funny is that when this thread was started I had no idea about anything you just said... but at my new job I had to have a "crash course" in orbital mechanics and now I know more about orbital transfers than you can shake a stick at! :lol:


Great! 'Cause my education is about 18 years out of date and I haven't had to do any real work on it in just about as long.  (Though a pretty good friend of mine is a guy at JSC who teaches shuttle pilots how to do it - he keeps me straight when I have questions).


----------



## BlackDynamite

ScoBuck said:


> SeaLaunch confirms return to launch November 13th with Thuraya-3.
> 
> http://www.boeing.com/special/sea-launch/news_releases/nr_071101.html


So did this launch? It says it was scheduled for this morning...


----------



## moonman

SaltyDawg said:


> So did this launch? It says it was scheduled for this morning...


----------------
weather delay...... http://www.sea-launch.com/current_launch.htm


----------



## lwilli201

moonman said:


> ----------------
> weather delay...... http://www.sea-launch.com/current_launch.htm


Rescheduled for November 19.

http://www.thuraya.com/content/thuraya-3.html

UPDATE: Changed to November 18.


----------



## FHSPSU67

Linked article says Nov 19.



> "Announcement!
> Thuraya-3 Satellite Launch Date Rescheduled
> 
> November 14, 2007- The estimated launch date for the Thuraya-3 satellite by Sea Launch is now provisionally set for November 19th at 07:41 Pacific Time.
> 
> The new date and venue for the Thuraya-3 launch gathering and reception will be announced shortly.
> 
> For the latest updates on Thuraya-3 satellite launch, keep watching this space!"


----------



## lwilli201

FHSPSU67 said:


> Linked article says Nov 19.


OOOPS. Corrected:sure:


----------



## Indiana627

Any chance that the first post in this thread could be updated with new information as it becomes available? I've gone through about have the posts in this thread and followed many links but still can't find out when D11 is scheduled to launch. Unless you keep up with all the technical posts, the basic information of launch date gets lost. Thanks.


----------



## LameLefty

Launch was still tentatively scheduled for January 31 last I saw, but that was before these weather delays for the current (preceding) launch. 

Based on past history, SeaLaunch probably won't be able to manage a second launch much less than 60 days after this one goes, whenever that is.


----------



## Indiana627

Thanks for the update.


----------



## FHSPSU67

Thuraya-3 now scheduled for: Nov 18 15:37 GMT (7:37 AM PST)
http://www.boeing.com/special/sea-launch/
Live coverage on sealaunch site beginning at 7:25 AM PST


----------



## moonman

See live webcam....
Rocket's in position....
http://navigon.net/sl/


----------



## FHSPSU67

Thuraya-3 delayed until Monday - 19 Nov at 0733 PST.


----------



## moonman

From the website:
After a few days' delay due to high winds and strong ocean currents, we have resumed our countdown, with liftoff now planned for Tuesday, Nov 20, at 7:29 am PST (15:29 GMT). We will begin our live launch coverage at 7:15am (15:15 GMT).


----------



## PoitNarf

Indiana627 said:


> Any chance that the first post in this thread could be updated with new information as it becomes available?


+1


----------



## cforrest

Now delayed to the 21st:

We have had to delay this launch on a day-to-day basis, due to high winds and strong ocean currents at the launch site. We are now planning for launch on Wednesday, Nov 21, at 7:25 am PST (15:25 GMT). We will begin our live launch coverage at 7:12am (15:12 GMT). All systems are nominal.


----------



## BlackDynamite

Well I sure hope Directv has a plan B to get D11 launched.

If it takes like 2 months for them to be ready for another launch, and this launch keeps getting delayed, it's not looking good. Especially if they have all these same delays when it comes time to launch D11.


----------



## MikeR7

What's a day or two, here or there? :lol:


----------



## feschiver

Better to have a week delay than a belly flop:sure:


----------



## dhowse

Delays are nothing new for the launch business. Rockets will only fly when they're ready to fly.


----------



## ricksterinps

Well, I would think that logically, the sat is sitting in Sea Launch's facility and is being prepared as we speak. As long as the sat is in good shape and there is another booster in the facility, then as soon as the ship gets back, they would be able to load the booster onto the ship and then attach the sat, unless they attach everything before placing it on the ship. 

As a company, they aren't going to want too many delays as that cost money as well. This is especially important if it is the Sat's company that is causing the main delays. And I'm not including the weather here. In a good buisness sense, Sea Launch will be getting behind schedule and that is never good and I would think they would want to get back onto schedule as soon as possible. It wouldn't happen within one or two launches, but instead of taking 2 months to get something up, they could feasibly do it in one. Couldn't they? Especially if the sat and booster are ready to be loaded? 

But who knows.


----------



## LameLefty

As noted above, the best SeaLaunch has ever managed is something like 57 days between launches. So to expect anything different for D11 makes no sense. The ships have to return to home port, the crews need rest, the ships need maintenance and reprovisioning, etc., all before sailing back out there. Given the travel time involved to and from the launch site, there is actually less than 6 weeks of port time between launches, which is certainly not particularly slow given what's involved. This IS rocket science, after all. And SeaLaunch can only control their ships, their people, and their launch vehicle. They cannot control winds, waves and currents.


----------



## lwilli201

Since their has been problems with D10, I am sure D11 has been taken out of storage and double checked to see if it many have any of the same problems. I doubt that Sea Launch has it yet. Boeing people are with it all the time. I do not know if a Boeing team is with the sat at sea, but I would not be supprised if they were.


----------



## MattG

Looks like they put this morning's launch on hold due to deteriorating weather conditions.

http://www.sea-launch.com/current_launch.htm#current_mission


----------



## dwrats_56

I just looked and the rocket is no longer visible on the webcam. But, the current launch page says that the countdown is on hold.

Looks like they just put it back in the garage.

http://forum.nasaspaceflight.com/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=8618&mid=215834#M215834


----------



## lwilli201

dwrats_56 said:


> I just looked and the rocket is no longer visible on the webcam. But, the current launch page says that the countdown is on hold.
> 
> Looks like they just put it back in the garage.
> 
> http://forum.nasaspaceflight.com/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=8618&mid=215834#M215834


It is back in the hanger looks like. I had been wondering how long they could leave it out in the elements. I would think all that salt air and spray would not be very good for it. They may be giving it a good washdown in the hanger.


----------



## FHSPSU67

Thuraya-3 launch rescheduled for 0710 PST on Sunday, Nov 25.
http://www.sea-launch.com/


----------



## Ed Campbell

lwilli201 said:


> It is back in the hanger looks like. I had been wondering how long they could leave it out in the elements. I would think all that salt air and spray would not be very good for it. They may be giving it a good washdown in the hanger.


Thanks for reminding me. Haven't washed my pickup since _last_ Thanksgiving. :lol:


----------



## lwilli201

Ed Campbell said:


> Thanks for reminding me. Haven't washed my pickup since _last_ Thanksgiving. :lol:


You a pickup man? :lol:

Do you really have to wash it or just sweep out the sand.


----------



## moonman

bAD NEWS......
Oh!...  According to http://msdb.honeywell-tsi.com/launches.asp the launch date is TBD now (but it is placed in the middle of December)... 
--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mauijiminar

Ok I may be stupid but what is Thuraya-3 and what is D-11. What does each one do?


----------



## mauijiminar

or does Thuraya-3 has anything to do with Directv?


----------



## jefbal99

Sucks, that pushes D11 into February.

At what point will D* consider other launch options? If Sea Launch gets delayed again, will alternate launch arrangements be considered?


----------



## Drew2k

mauijiminar said:


> Ok I may be stupid but what is Thuraya-3 and what is D-11. What does each one do?


These are both commercial satellites being launched from an independent satellite launch facility. The D11 is DIRECTV's newest MPEG4 satellite, the partner to D10, and the concern is that a delay in launching Thuraya-3 means a longer delay in launching D11.


----------



## mauijiminar

OK thanks I was just confused. What will D-11 do?


----------



## moonman

Thuraya-3 is Sealaunch's Return to flight after the "accident" they had.
It is only related to Direct-11 in that it is just ahead of DirecTV 11 which
will carry more H/D for us. The D* launch was sked. for Jan., but a 60 day turn-around time would push the launch back.


----------



## moonman

Well, now I am confused....I see the rocket is now back out of the hanger,
and standing tall... http://navigon.net/sl/
Looks like a launch is soon to happen?


----------



## FHSPSU67

jefbal99 said:


> At what point will D* consider other launch options? If Sea Launch gets delayed again, will alternate launch arrangements be considered?


I would guess ONLY if Thuraya-3 launch results in failure - patience required for calmer seas and a launch window be it November, December, January, whatever. Thuraya-3 will not launch until ALL conditions are satisfied.


----------



## jefbal99

FHSPSU67 said:


> I would guess ONLY if Thuraya-3 launch results in failure - patience required for calmer seas and a launch window be it November, December, January, whatever. Thuraya-3 will not launch until ALL conditions are satisfied.


That I understand, I was just wondering if there was any speculation that D* would look to a different launching mechanism, if Sea Launch didn't get Thuraya-3 scheduled for another 90 days.


----------



## Tom Robertson

It's VERY hard to reschedule a heavy GEO lift that quickly. There are only a few launchers available that can lift a mass that large to geosynchronous orbit and they are all very busy from the last failure causing SeaLauncher to delay. 

Happy Holidays!
Tom


----------



## dwrats_56

The rocket (Thuraya-3) is back in the garage again.


----------



## moonman

Sea Launch Reschedules the Thuraya-3 Launch Campaign 
Long Beach, Calif. November 26, 2007 - Due to unusually strong ocean currents at the launch site, Sea Launch is rescheduling the launch campaign for the Thuraya-3 satellite. The team is establishing an extended schedule for the Thuraya-3 mission, as the vessels return to Sea Launch Home Port. All personnel are doing well and all systems and the spacecraft are secure.

The Sea Launch team arrived at the launch site on Nov. 10 and initiated a 72-hour countdown for a Nov. 14 launch. Since that time, the Launch Platform has been subject to ocean currents of up to twice the normal levels, coupled with high winds. The result has been an inability for the vessel to maintain its launch position within established launch commit criteria. The launch team put the countdown on hold several times in an effort to work around the challenging environmental conditions, and to find alternative positions and headings for the vessels. However, sea-state conditions continued to deteriorate further.

The Odyssey Launch Platform, recently refurbished, performed as expected in all operational aspects. Throughout operations at the launch site, all segments of the satellite and launch system remained nominal in launch readiness and are now being secured for transit to Home Port, according to procedure.

"Notwithstanding the ingenuity and positive attitude of every person in every segment on this mission and the absolute readiness of all systems to support the launch of Thuraya-3, Mother Nature is not cooperating," said Rob Peckham, president and general manager of Sea Launch. "Therefore, the integrated team (Marine Segment, Mission Director, Rocket Segment and Spacecraft) has agreed to terminate the countdown. We will now focus on extending the campaign and scheduling the corresponding activities required to return to the launch site and launch our customer’s satellite."


----------



## Lord Vader

Word has it that it may be recalled back home, with the system unfueled and cleaned up and retooled for a January launch, pushing back D11 to March.


----------



## mhayes70

This is not good news.


----------



## cforrest

In the big picture, it could be a lot worse. Just look how long it took to get back to launching after a launch failure. I'll happily take a month or so push back of D11 over a launch failure and 6 months+ of delays.


----------



## LameLefty

Actually, depending on the contractual details between customers and SeaLaunch, plus any incentives or contingency clauses, this might result in Directv 11 being the RTF (Return to Flight) for SeaLaunch more or less on time, or it might simply result in an extended delay for both launches. We just don't know at this point. After all, there's no technical reason why the SeaLaunch flotilla cannot return to homeport to refuel/reprovision and swap out launchers and satellites before heading back out as previously scheduled. That scenario would leave only one customer in the lurch (the owner/operator of Thuraya-3) rather than two.


----------



## jefbal99

LameLefty said:


> Actually, depending on the contractual details between customers and SeaLaunch, plus any incentives or contingency clauses, this might result in Directv 11 being the RTF (Return to Flight) for SeaLaunch more or less on time, or it might simply result in an extended delay for both launches. We just don't know at this point. After all, there's no technical reason why the SeaLaunch flotilla cannot return to homeport to refuel/reprovision and swap out launchers and satellites before heading back out as previously scheduled. That scenario would leave only one customer in the lurch (the owner/operator of Thuraya-3) rather than two.


We could only hope that D* is that lucky, but i'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## Tom_S

LameLefty said:


> Actually, depending on the contractual details between customers and SeaLaunch, plus any incentives or contingency clauses, this might result in Directv 11 being the RTF (Return to Flight) for SeaLaunch more or less on time, or it might simply result in an extended delay for both launches. We just don't know at this point. After all, there's no technical reason why the SeaLaunch flotilla cannot return to homeport to refuel/reprovision and swap out launchers and satellites before heading back out as previously scheduled. That scenario would leave only one customer in the lurch (the owner/operator of Thuraya-3) rather than two.


That may happen, however there will eventually be two customers in the lurch, thuraya, obviously, and whoever gets pushed back to fit them back in.


----------



## LameLefty

Tom_S said:


> That may happen, however there will eventually be two customers in the lurch, thuraya, obviously, and whoever gets pushed back to fit them back in.


Well, of course that depends on how tightly SeaLaunch is booked up through the remainder of the year, and if any of their customers can be shifted over to their LandLaunch sister operation.


----------



## DIRECTV-11

Thuraya-3 is still first to go - they will try for Late December. If plans stay as I hear today, I am go for 7 weeks after that launch. I am a bit disappointed, but better late than never and better safe than sorry.

Happy holidays everyone - from D11.

:computer:


----------



## jefbal99

directv11 said:


> Thuraya-3 is still first to go - they will try for Late December. If plans stay as I hear today, I am go for 7 weeks after that launch. I am a bit disappointed, but better late than never and better safe than sorry.
> 
> Happy holidays everyone - from D11.
> 
> :computer:


Are you still chilling in a Boeing clean room or have you been sent to the Sea Launch warehouse yet?


----------



## DIRECTV-11

I am in El Segundo at Boeing.


----------



## LameLefty

directv11 said:


> Thuraya-3 is still first to go - they will try for Late December. If plans stay as I hear today, I am go for 7 weeks after that launch. I am a bit disappointed, but better late than never and better safe than sorry.
> 
> Happy holidays everyone - from D11.
> 
> :computer:


Thanks for clearing that up for us.


----------



## jasonblair

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/artic...27/financial/f193507S27.DTL&feed=rss.business


----------



## Milominderbinder2

directv11 said:


> I am in El Segundo at Boeing.


Did they double check your spot beams?

What was up with that brother of your and his spot beams?

- Craig


----------



## Tom_S

Global warming intensifies La-Nina. DirecTV stymied! Just kidding.

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2007/11/30/space_lauch_la_nina_problem/


----------



## DIRECTV-11

I am starting to get a little antsy!

Regards, 
D11


----------



## n3ntj

Any updated info on D11?!? Heck, before D10 went up, that is all you heard about. D11 discussion has been pretty quiet, even if its main purpose supposedly is for more HD local channels.


----------



## Tom Robertson

What would you like to know? Lots of good information in my thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=82295

Beyond that, not a whole lot of news that isn't being reported here.

Happy Holidays!
Tom


----------



## rotomike

Sea launch is at Hawaii and headed for California so we have a long wait thats for sure!!

mike

http://www.honoluluadvertiser.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20071204/NEWS25/712040335/1001/NEWS25


----------



## Sixto

Seems like current launch is delayed until at least January, with D11 being pushed to ~March.

Wonder if there's any contractual or other reason to skip this launch and move to D11?


----------



## Ken984

Seems to me they ought to have a resupply ship for this sort of thing. It has to be much cheaper to have a 3rd ship go out rather than have these 2 go all the way back to port and then back out again.


----------



## LameLefty

Sixto said:


> Seems like current launch is delayed until at least January, with D11 being pushed to ~March.
> 
> Wonder if there's any contractual or other reason to skip this launch and move to D11?


The user posting as "Directv 11" has already said they will not skip over Thuraya to get to D11, so it's almost certainly contractual. Possibly penalty clauses or incentives they got to be the "guinea pig" for Sea-Launch's return-to-flight. Perhaps Directv insisted that they NOT be the first RTF launch. Who knows?


----------



## LameLefty

Ken984 said:


> Seems to me they ought to have a resupply ship for this sort of thing. It has to be much cheaper to have a 3rd ship go out rather than have these 2 go all the way back to port and then back out again.


Mid-ocean resupply is a hugely-complicated and expensive deal. Perhaps a small depot or a contingency contract with a firm in Hawaii or something would not be a bad idea. On the other hand, this kind of several-week delay to unexpected sea states may very well be a first for them.

However, you also have to consider the ship crew, launch crew and launcher/satellite technicians - they expect a few weeks at sea, not months at a stretch. They probably need a break. Sea-Launch probably also has employment concerns regarding overtime pay/bonuses, contractual requirements limiting the length of time employees may be kept at sea, etc.

Another factor is the launcher's or satellite's state - it may REQUIRE servicing at a depot-level (i.e., home port). There might be requirements to replace fixed-life batteries in avionics units, heater elements might be time-limited, seals in reaction control systems are usually time-limited, etc. There are probably also limits on exposure to a salt-air environment before mandatory corrosion checks of sensitive components. The satellite is safe in its fairing which is (probably) sealed but it cannot be air-tight or it will explode due to pressure-differential during ascent. Those seals are never completely perfect and may require inspection. The booster itself was rolled out and back in several times, so engine components have been exposed to salt air extensively too.

So, ALL of these reasons (or none of them  ) might be playing a part in the way Sea-Launch operates and why they are returning to home port.


----------



## RAD

IIRC, Sealaunch has the capability to take two rockets out so they don't need to return to port, if they can wonder if they'll load D11 up when they go back out to help get back on schedule?


----------



## dwrats_56

I have to ask the question. If the Sea Launch Commander can take up to 3 rockets to Odyssey, would they take Thuraya-3 and DirecTV 11 and do 2 quick launches in January?

RAD types faster than I do.


----------



## rotomike

Nice video clip here of sea launch at hawaii.

http://www.khnl.com/Global/story.asp?S=7446647

Mike


----------



## lwilli201

dwrats_56 said:


> I have to ask the question. If the Sea Launch Commander can take up to 3 rockets to Odyssey, would they take Thuraya-3 and DirecTV 11 and do 2 quick launches in January?
> 
> RAD types faster than I do.


They have this capacity, but I don't think they have ever carried more than one rocket at a time. There would have to be a transfer of the second rocket from the Commander to the Odyssey at sea. There would have to be perfect weather for this to happen. They also may not be able to get the proper insurance for this type of risky maneuver. They may not like the idea of carrying enough rocket fuel for two rockets.


----------



## fleadog99

The news coverage was funny. All the guesses as to what it was. It looks like some sort of ferry. hahaha classic. " I though it was some sort of new floating Wal-mart" now that would of been funny.


----------



## flipptyfloppity

The news coverage is cool, I think people would have been even more impressed if the reporter correctly told them it was privately owned instead of a military ship.


----------



## rotomike

I agree that "a military ship' was a little "out there". It was a funny news clip though. Looks like an oil rig to me and not a ship but i guess some people call it a ship.

mike


----------



## LameLefty

rotomike said:


> Looks like an oil rig to me


That's what it was converted from.


----------



## rotomike

LameLefty said:


> That's what it was converted from.


I knew that since i read the articles but im just saying it should look like an oil rig to everyone and not a ship.

mike


----------



## mobandit

LameLefty said:


> Mid-ocean resupply is a hugely-complicated and expensive deal.


US Navy does resupply at sea, very few others, and all of them are other nation's naval forces. No civilian ships do at-sea refueling. It's very dangerous and requires very specialized ships (both to give and receive fuel) in order to carry it out.

BTW, I was a Command Master Chief of an ammunition ship. Saw a lot of another haze grey ship 140' (yes, 140 feet) away while transferring cargo, mostly bombs, bullets, and missiles. I know what I'm talking about in this one.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

rotomike said:


> Nice video clip here of sea launch at hawaii.
> 
> http://www.khnl.com/Global/story.asp?S=7446647
> 
> Mike


It's interesting that they reported this as a "military" vessel.

Good thing it was just refueling, so that it could get out of there before December 7th.


----------



## DIRECTV-11

Thuraya-3 is go for January - and NASA has me on the manifest for March - let's hope for no more delays - I'm ready for my journey!



http://msdb.honeywell-tsi.com/launches.asp


----------



## hdtvfan0001

DIRECTV-11 said:


> Thuraya-3 is go for January - and NASA has me on the manifest for March - let's hope for no more delays - I'm ready for my journey!
> 
> 
> 
> http://msdb.honeywell-tsi.com/launches.asp


Thanks for the latest update. We should think about calling you HAL.


----------



## LameLefty

DIRECTV-11 said:


> Thuraya-3 is go for January - and NASA has me on the manifest for March - let's hope for no more delays - I'm ready for my journey!
> 
> 
> 
> http://msdb.honeywell-tsi.com/launches.asp


NASA? That's a funny way to spell "Sea-Launch"


----------



## hobie346

LameLefty said:


> NASA? That's a funny way to spell "Sea-Launch"


NASA's chart shows Sea Launch as the "Launch Vehicle Customer"


----------



## Lord Vader

DIRECTV-11 said:


> Thuraya-3 is go for January - and NASA has me on the manifest for March - let's hope for no more delays - I'm ready for my journey!
> 
> 
> 
> http://msdb.honeywell-tsi.com/launches.asp


It's about time you get your @ss off this planet!


----------



## moonman

New launch schedule: 
LP to depart Long Beach 12/29 
CS to depart Long Beach 1/2
----------------
Edit: So the launch will be approximately on January 14 or 15...


----------



## Drew2k

March? 

I guess I have to wait just a little, well, a lot ... longer for my local CW station in HD ...


----------



## LameLefty

hobie346 said:


> NASA's chart shows Sea Launch as the "Launch Vehicle Customer"


You missed my point, which is that NASA has nothing to do with the launch of Directv 11 whatsoever, except to the extent that they (NASA) generally keep track of all launches. NASA has no regulatory oversight, no scheduling authority and no veto power over any other launching entity or company, especially a private company launching from international waters half a world away from the nearest NASA launch site.

So it really doesn't matter what NASA says the launch date is - all that matters is what Sea-Launch says the launch date is. And they can set it whenever it's convenient to them.


----------



## n3ntj

So, D11 isn't even slated for launch until March? The link someone posted above shows LAUNCHES and has it for March.


----------



## lwilli201

n3ntj said:


> So, D11 isn't even slated for launch until March? The link someone posted above shows LAUNCHES and has it for March.


Any date reported now is purely speculation. D11 will not be launched for 4-6 weeks, or longer, after the launch of Thuraya-3. That will not happen until their are good conditions at the launch site and the Sea Launch ships get back to the site. The Thuraya-3 launch is their return to flight launch. They will be taking no chances.


----------



## moonman

LyngSat now has the launch in March also...they are usually accurate as far
as launch sked goes... http://www.lyngsat.com/launches/Sea-Launch.html


----------



## LameLefty

moonman said:


> LyngSat now has the launch in March also...they are usually accurate as far
> as launch sked goes... http://www.lyngsat.com/launches/Sea-Launch.html


Information I have indicates Thuraya-3 on or about January 14, so mid-March is about the earliest we could reasonably hope for on D11.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

I suspect there will be an update soon after the holidays. Lyngsat is usually very good at keeping their info current.


----------



## LameLefty

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I suspect there will be an update soon after the holidays. Lyngsat is usually very good at keeping their info current.


Keep in mind they are no more "official" than anyone else, just another site run by an interested guy.

Be that as it may, the details I have indicate that the launch platform will leave port on 12/29/07, followed by the command ship on 1/2/08, on station and ready to launch around 1/14/08.


----------



## smiddy

I don't know if this has been posted or not, but here's a link to Boeing's launch Schedule (no dates): http://www.boeing.com/defense-space/space/bss/launch/launch_sched.html

DirecTV 11 is third in line and the date for the Thuraya-D3 I saw somewhere was Jan 14, 2008. Always subject to change...so it will likely be soon after that. Of course the spare is scheduled too, but as TBD as to how, if needed I suspect.


----------



## rotomike

Im going out on a limb here saying we(regular customer) wont see any HD feeds from D11 until at least June. We will look back at this thread to see how far off I am but my prediction is June 10th.

Mike


----------



## smiddy

rotomike said:


> Im going out on a limb here saying we(regular customer) wont see any HD feeds from D11 until at least June. We will look back at this thread to see how far off I am but my prediction is June 10th.
> 
> Mike


If it gets off in January, I predict March/April.


----------



## rotomike

your forgetting the delay to get it going once it gets up. add 2 months to that

mike


----------



## LameLefty

smiddy said:


> If it gets off in January, I predict March/April.


Okay, Thuraya-3 is going up in January. D11 can't go until THAT launch is completed and successful. After that Sea-Launch will take about 60 days to get things turned around for the next one, which will be D11. That makes a launch likely around mid-March or so.

After that, it will take several weeks for final orbital parking and checkout. Fortunately, launching from the equator rather than Baikonur means a MUCH simpler orbital insertion and (hopefully!) much quicker final parking before testing can begin.

If I had to bet, I'd say programming will show up between May 1 and May 15, based on a March 15 launch.


----------



## Tom Robertson

rotomike said:


> Im going out on a limb here saying we(regular customer) wont see any HD feeds from D11 until at least June. We will look back at this thread to see how far off I am but my prediction is June 10th.
> 
> Mike


You very well could be right, give or take a few weeks into May or (hopefully not) into July.

Happy Holidays!
Tom


----------



## rotomike

Much more spot beam local stuff going on this next bird and since they had problems with last one i have an idea there will be some serious testing before they turn the channels on. Puts it into June but if everything is perfect your right- Mid May but i dont see it.

Mike


----------



## DIRECTV-11

Hi Folks!  

I am currently scheduled for first week of March - based of course on the successful (and it will be) launch of my distant cousin T-3 the middle of January.

Seven week turnaround is the plan - and they will be as aggressive as they can be, because they have a long backlog. No short cuts, but no getting sidetracked either.

They hope to get 7 launches done next year.

Have a very happy holiday - chill - enjoy some music.

:icon_band


----------



## HDTVsportsfan

Thanks for the update.


----------



## smiddy

Based on that, June would be a decent prediction, but May is more likely. DirecTV 11, I have an IDS account, we should chat.


----------



## EaglePC

Eagle will be joining yous shortly


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Eagle - good to see you!


----------



## MrDad0330

Being that we hope for a sucessful launch in March +/-, what will D11 bring to the Directv party? Mostly HD locals to those that dont have them, or more national channels? It doesnt seem it will have as big an impact on our viewing pleasure as D10 did. 
What was the final determination on the spot beam problems with D10. Were they resolved?


----------



## lwilli201

MrDad0330 said:


> Being that we hope for a sucessful launch in March +/-, what will D11 bring to the Directv party? Mostly HD locals to those that dont have them, or more national channels? It doesnt seem it will have as big an impact on our viewing pleasure as D10 did.
> What was the final determination on the spot beam problems with D10. Were they resolved?


From what I understand, the number of Conus and Spot Beam transponders is determined before launch.

This link shows how D10, 11 and 12 are configured.
http://www.boeing.com/defense-space/space/bss/factsheets/702/dtv10-11-12_factsheet.pdf

As for the possibility of bad spot beam transponders on D10, since it has not been officially announced that there are unusable transponders, it would seem that they are all ok or they have not exausted all repair options.


----------



## rotomike

To my knowlegde the spot beam problem has not been fixed on D10 and the D11 is mostly of Hi-def locals and thats why not much interest right now.

Mike


----------



## Tom Robertson

My understanding is that D10 sportbeams are not performing as hoped but not to the point of being unusable. This might mean they can be retasked to a different role of spotbeam locations.

D11 will add more HD capacity both nationals and locals. Together, with the existing Spaceways, new features...


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Tom Robertson said:


> My understanding is that D10 sportbeams are not performing as hoped but not to the point of being unusable. This might mean they can be retasked to a different role of spotbeam locations.
> 
> D11 will add more HD capacity both nationals and locals. Together, with the existing Spaceways, new features...


That would explain the slower-than-expected additional new cities for local HD rollout. When D11 goes up, that should eliminate any remaining obstacles.

I'm wondering *out loud *if they have any plans for some "experimental" compression capability on D11 (other than MPEG-4) for future testing...with all the signal switching stuff going on with cable, perhaps they may play with that too a bit on the new bird....


----------



## RAD

It will be interesting to see at the next D* investors conf call if they mention anything about the D10 spot beam problems. IIRC it was posted that there was a problem but it sounded like it wasn't a really big issue and they said they would be able to continue with their HD plans. We know that some of them are working since some cities (Dallas and Houston are two that have been mentioned) were moved off of SW1 and moved to D10. I know on SW1 I used to a signal reading, maybe not a good signal but a signal, on TP's 1-6, now all I see is 1 reading on 5, the rest are 0.


----------



## rotomike

i think its worse then people think. We were suppose to get locals off it and now we have to wait for D11 so it wasnt fixable but maybe they can make some use of it but i think its worse then people think and they are not talking about it.

mike


----------



## Tom Robertson

If D10 were significantly worse, to the point of materially affecting the stock value, DIRECTV would have been required to disclose that information long ago. That is part of why I think this forces a reshuffle but not a complete failure of D10s spotbeams.

Happy New Year!
Tom


----------



## rotomike

well they have lots of room on this next one to get locals where they want so even if the spotbeams wont work its not a significant loss since they have the d11 to put them on. The D10 was just a bonus but no big loss since they have d11 so i dont think they need to disclose anything for stock purposes.

Mike


----------



## Tom Robertson

rotomike said:


> well they have lots of room on this next one to get locals where they want so even if the spotbeams wont work its not a significant loss since they have the d11 to put them on. The D10 was just a bonus but no big loss since they have d11 so i dont think they need to disclose anything for stock purposes.
> 
> Mike


I disagree. DIRECTV has plans for spotbeams on all four satellites to reach all the 1,500 HD locals they announced. Losing a major portion of that would be materially significant.

And, since the satellite is under Boeing warranty, would be materially significant to Boeing's bottom line as well...

Happy New Year!
Tom


----------



## bonscott87

Basically they switch some locals off the Spaceways to D10 that it can serve and then roll out locals in markets that D10 can't reach with a beam on the Spaceway's. In other words the problem is marginal and can be worked around with some shuffling. Once D11 is up they will have 4 sats capable of spotbeams for HD locals. Easy enough to work around a couple that aren't working on D10 with the other three.


----------



## Gonesouth

tsmithfd said:


> Does anyone know what content D11 will carry?


Any update on what DMA's will be on this new bird? I can wait 6 months to put a antenna on my roof. I am in DMA 124. Is it time to put the antenna up because I will have to wait for D13 to fly?:eek2:


----------



## inkahauts

bonscott87 said:


> Basically they switch some locals off the Spaceways to D10 that it can serve and then roll out locals in markets that D10 can't reach with a beam on the Spaceway's. In other words the problem is marginal and can be worked around with some shuffling. Once D11 is up they will have 4 sats capable of spotbeams for HD locals. Easy enough to work around a couple that aren't working on D10 with the other three.


I completely agree with this statement. I think its the reason we are seeing several cities migrate from Spaceways to D10 right now. I believe LA is one of those cities. It may be a slow process, but it seems to be happening...

Also, every sat has several spare transponders in case one goes bad. So some of the problem may also be alleviated by that. Lets also not forget that d10 is using two conus beams right now that are only up temporarily (two of those spares I'm talking about) I expect that programing coming from them will be switched to D11 after its up and running... Just because things didn't come out perfect doesn't mean they can't work around it and deliver on what they set as their goal...


----------



## Tom Robertson

Gonesouth said:


> Any update on what DMA's will be on this new bird? I can wait 6 months to put a antenna on my roof. I am in DMA 124. Is it time to put the antenna up because I will have to wait for D13 to fly?:eek2:


My guess is that DMA 124's delay for HD will have more to do with getting the next groups done first, not the delay from D11. Each DMA takes time to organize, receive, and backhaul to the regional broadcast centers, then send out.

Sorry,
Tom


----------



## Hdhead

Tom, do you believe then that with D11 there will be capacity to supply HD for all DMAs? I too am in a 100-something DMA.


----------



## Thaedron

Is there a tentative date for the D11 launch? (Sorry, no time to parse through multiple pages of this thread and the first post doesn't seem to be kept current with such info.)


----------



## jefbal99

Thaedron said:


> Is there a tentative date for the D11 launch? (Sorry, no time to parse through multiple pages of this thread and the first post doesn't seem to be kept current with such info.)


~60 days after a successful launch of Thuraya-3


----------



## Tom Robertson

I've updated the first post with a currently scheduled March, 2008 timeframe for DIRECTV 11.

Happy New Year!
Tom


----------



## jefbal99

Based on previous posts, both the platform and command ship should be on their way to the launch site today. There is no new updates on the Sea Launch site though.


----------



## smiddy

Thanks Tom!


----------



## Thaedron

Tom Robertson said:


> I've updated the first post with a currently scheduled March, 2008 timeframe for DIRECTV 11.


Thank you good sir! And happy new year to you as well.


----------



## jdspencer

Slightly off topic here. But, with all of the focus on local HD delivery, has DirecTV abandoned SD Locals? It would seem to be futile to continue SD locals.


----------



## RAD

jefbal99 said:


> Based on previous posts, both the platform and command ship should be on their way to the launch site today. There is no new updates on the Sea Launch site though.


Webcam at http://www.navigon.net/sl/pictures/ shows them on the way.


----------



## jefbal99

RAD said:


> Webcam at http://www.navigon.net/sl/pictures/ shows them on the way.


Very nice, hopefully this gets luanched before I head out on vacation


----------



## Iwanthd

Thuraya 3 is scheduled for January 15th now. Let's hope all goes well!

http://www.sea-launch.com/current_launch.htm


----------



## moonman

"Long Beach, Calif., January 2, 2008 - The Odyssey Launch Platform and the Sea Launch Commander have departed Sea Launch Home Port, for the rescheduled Thuraya-3 mission. Liftoff is now planned for January 15, in a 44-minute launch window that opens at 3:49am Pacific Standard Time (11:49 GMT).

Following delays in November due to unusually strong currents at the launch site, Sea Launch has increased power and fuel capabilities on the Launch Platform and evaluated the use of existing margins on identified launch parameters - all of which are intended to enhance launch availability. 

When the vessels arrive at the equatorial launch site, the team will ballast the platform to launch depth and perform a final series of tests on the launch system and the spacecraft. A 72-hour countdown will culminate in the launch of the 5,173 kg (11,381 lb) Thuraya-3 satellite to geosynchronous transfer orbit, on its way to a final orbital location of 98.5 degrees East Longitude. Sea Launch will provide live coverage of the Thuraya-3 mission via satellite and on its website, beginning at 3:30am PST (11:30 GMT) on January 15"
--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## DIRECTV-11

It's good to know that Sea Launch is back on track. I am ready for 1st or 2nd week of March launch.

Go Zenit - Go Sea Launch - Go Thuraya-3

D11

:coolglass


----------



## hdtvfan0001

DIRECTV-11 said:


> It's good to know that Sea Launch is back on track. I am ready for 1st or 2nd week of March launch.
> 
> Go Zenit - Go Sea Launch - Go Thuraya-3
> 
> D11
> 
> :coolglass


It's always best to hear this from the Satellite's spot beam, uh, mouth... 

Thanks.


----------



## Paperboy2003

I wonder if the delay in D11 will impact any plans for any kind of Superfan package for MLB EI this year? They'll probably still offer it, charge too much, and just have fewer channels until D11 is baked and ready


----------



## RAD

Paperboy2003 said:


> I wonder if the delay in D11 will impact any plans for any kind of Superfan package for MLB EI this year? They'll probably still offer it, charge too much, and just have fewer channels until D11 is baked and ready


Since D*s added at least a game only HD channel for just about every RSN out there I wouldn't think that any delay with D11 would impact HD coverage for MLB-EI this year.


----------



## Paperboy2003

Yeah but last year they offered very few games and I was hoping that the majority of EI's Superfan package would be in HD this year. I know they've added a bunch of game only RSN's but I didn't know how D11 effects things...


----------



## EaglePC

are we there yet ,is d11 up?


----------



## Sirshagg

I'm concerned about LOS issues to D11's future position and my locals are all on 103. Is there any way to test this now?


----------



## jefbal99

Sirshagg said:


> I'm concerned about LOS issues to D11's future position and my locals are all on 103. Is there any way to test this now?


Go into your Sat test and see what you get from the current bird at 99. The spot beams may be way off, but if you get anything yer fine. The spacing between 99, 101, and 103 is very minimal. If you are getting 101 and 103, then I would be shocked if you didn't get 99.


----------



## DIRECTV-11

Not to worry mate.

D11


----------



## Thaedron

Are you Australian? I thought you were born in the USA. :lol:


----------



## DIRECTV-11

I am prepped for international programming as well (of course also in HD).

Go Thuraya-3

D11
:sure:


----------



## RAD

It looks like they have arrived at the launch site. I don't see a wake anymore behind the launch platform http://www.navigon.net/sl/pictures/


----------



## waynebtx

RAD said:


> It looks like they have arrived at the launch site. I don't see a wake anymore behind the launch platform http://www.navigon.net/sl/pictures/


YEA :joy:


----------



## jefbal99

RAD said:


> It looks like they have arrived at the launch site. I don't see a wake anymore behind the launch platform http://www.navigon.net/sl/pictures/


I noticed that this morning, hopefully everything is calm and we can see a launch on Tuesday


----------



## hdtvfan0001

I'm just hoping this goes without a hitch. A further delay with D11 would not be a good thing.


----------



## moonman

"Long Beach, Calif., January 12, 2008 - The Sea Launch team has arrived at its launch site on the Equator and initiated a new 72-hour countdown, in preparation for the launch of the Thuraya-3 mobile communications satellite on Tuesday, January 15. Liftoff is planned at the opening of a 44-minute window, at 3:49am Pacific Standard Time (11:49 GMT).

Following delays in November due to unusually strong currents, the Sea Launch Commander and the Odyssey Launch Platform have returned to the launch site at 154 degrees West Longitude for launch operations. A day before liftoff, the launch team will erect the Zenit-3SL rocket on the launch pad and perform final tests on the launch system and the spacecraft before beginning the terminal countdown.

During final preparations for liftoff, the platform will be evacuated, with all personnel safely positioned on the ship, four miles from the platform. At launch, the rocket will lift the 5,173 kg (11,381 lb) spacecraft to geosynchronous transfer orbit, on its way to a final orbital location of 98.5 degrees East Longitude.

Sea Launch will provide live coverage of the Thuraya-3 mission via satellite and on its website, beginning at 3:30am PST (11:30 GMT) on Jan. 15. Transponder coordinates for acquiring the satellite feed are posted at: http://www.boeing.com/nosearch/sealaunch/broadcast.html.
Live streaming video will be posted at: www.sea-launch.com/current_index_webcast.html."
--------------------------------------------------------
http://www.navigon.net/sl/pictures/


----------



## kq6ea

Yep, we're sitting out here now, all systems GO!


----------



## Button Pusher

I can't wait until Tuesday. I will be watching from my desk at work.Good luck.


----------



## Martinrrrr

Assuming a successful launch, how long will it take until we see new channels from the D11?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

Martinrrrr said:


> Assuming a successful launch, how long will it take until we see new channels from the D11?


If it is the same as D10 than probably late May.


----------



## RAD

I should be less then D10 I would think. Just because it's SeaLaunch it can get to geostationary orbit quicker since it's being launched from the equator so no need to drift it there. Plus D10 had a slight extra delay while they were trying to determine the issue with the spotbeams not working as expected.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

RAD said:


> I should be less then D10 I would think. Just because it's SeaLaunch it can get to geostationary orbit quicker since it's being launched from the equator so no need to drift it there. *Plus D10 had a slight extra delay while they were trying to determine the issue with the spotbeams not working as expected*.


That is what I am worried about on D11 because D11 is suppose to have more spot beams than D10 right?


----------



## RAD

I thought D10/D11/D12 were all exactly the same configuration, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Lord Vader

If in orbit testing goes without a hitch, expect it to be active roughly 60 days after launch.


----------



## lwilli201

BMoreRavens said:


> That is what I am worried about on D11 because D11 is suppose to have more spot beams than D10 right?


Like RAD said, D10, D11 and the spare (D12) are configured the same. Attached is the Boeing fact sheet on these sats.

http://www.boeing.com/defense-space/space/bss/factsheets/702/dtv10-11-12_factsheet.pdf


----------



## dwrats_56

the Thuraya-3 is in an upright position.

http://www.navigon.net/sl/pictures/


----------



## lwilli201

dwrats_56 said:


> the Thuraya-3 is in an upright position.
> 
> http://www.navigon.net/sl/pictures/


Time to check and make sure there are no loose bolts rattling around.  Loose bolts are a :nono: .


----------



## Sixto

T minus 62 days and counting for D11 ...


----------



## MIAMI1683

62 days sixto. I missed something huh? when did it get pushed back?


----------



## LameLefty

lwilli201 said:


> Loose bolts are a :nono: .


Especially in the LOX system. :nono2:


----------



## smiddy

LameLefty said:


> Especially in the LOX system. :nono2:


One spark and it is history...


----------



## jefbal99

MIAMI1683 said:


> 62 days sixto. I missed something huh? when did it get pushed back?


When Sea Launch couldn't get the rocket they are launching tomorrow launched in November


----------



## Sixto

MIAMI1683 said:


> 62 days sixto. I missed something huh? when did it get pushed back?


2 days (now 1) to the Thuraya-3 launch and then approximately two months (~60 days) to D11.

Thuraya-3 still scheduled for tomorrow so far:

http://www.sea-launch.com/current_launch.htm

Then Sea Launch returns to port to get D11.


----------



## DIRECTV-11

Godspeeed Thuraya-3, much success tomorrow.

I am ready to get out of the on-deck circle.

I am ready to fly!

D11

:sunsmile:


----------



## Maruuk

So D11 is going to usher in most if not all of the current non-HD LIL markets?


----------



## lwilli201

Maruuk said:


> So D11 is going to usher in most if not all of the current non-HD LIL markets?


I do not see any SD programming on D11. How Directv is going to add many more SD locals is a mystery. The four KA sats shoud have the the spotbeam capacity to cover most, if not all the DMA's with HD Locals. I see a total conversion to MPEG4 before all DMS's have SD locals. I believe there will be a time that DMA's will get HD/digital locals and never get SD.


----------



## rotomike

Well i have a question then, In our area we dont have locals yet and our DTV rep says we will get them on the D11 (Suppose to be D10) but the spotbeam problem screwed us so now we are waiting for the D11. WE have to install slimlines to all customers and all customers our required to go with a Hi-def (mpeg4) receiver so when locals come out, they will get them. Now DN has locals in our area already and they are standard def and I assumed that DTV would go standard def as well since our market ranks around 150 or so but are you saying that they will probabbly go with hi-def locals instead? Cant they still send standard def through that receiver?

Mike


----------



## lwilli201

rotomike said:


> Now DN has locals in our area already and they are standard def and I assumed that DTV would go standard def as well since our market ranks around 150 or so but are you saying that they will probabbly go with hi-def locals instead? Cant they still send standard def through that receiver?
> 
> Mike


I guess there is no easy answer. If you do not have SD LIL by the time of the analogue turn off, you will probably get HD LIL. Installing any more equipment to grab OTA analogue signals would be a waste of money. When D11 goes up, Directv will probably have more HD LIL capacity then SD LIL capacity. IMHO


----------



## rotomike

Well they can still be standard def well after the locals are shut off because they are only shutting off the over the air locals. All of our stations already have digital up in running and they can send that to the satellite but it can still be standard def and not hi-def to save bandwidth. Just like some stations now on the D10 are standard def the locals can be. 

Mike


----------



## VARTV

1 minute before the video goes live...


----------



## Halo

T-18 minutes for Thuraya 3


----------



## bluesman40220

T-13 min

WOOT


----------



## FHSPSU67

Anyone else having trouble w/ the sealaunch site detection your media players?
Is it on a Directv channel?
Thanks!


----------



## Geekzilla

I had to enable a plugin from internet explorer. Didn't work with Firefox.


----------



## bluesman40220

Windows Media player or Realplayer


----------



## FHSPSU67

Geekzilla said:


> I had to enable a plugin from internet explorer. Didn't work with Firefox.


I have Win XP and normally get a message if a plug-in needs to be enabled, but don't see any.


----------



## FHSPSU67

bluesman40220 said:


> Windows Media player or Realplayer


I have both and the site detects neither. It then wants me to download a new version. I'm not touching WMP as long as media share is working.


----------



## Geekzilla

FHSPSU67 said:


> I have Win XP and normally get a message if a plug-in needs to be enabled, but don't see any.


Try this:
http://varicast.variview.net/getCon...htm&WCID=c2bcab0a-2ce4-45fa-976e-b11c579079b5


----------



## bluesman40220

T-5 min


----------



## FHSPSU67

Geekzilla said:


> Try this:
> http://varicast.variview.net/getCon...htm&WCID=c2bcab0a-2ce4-45fa-976e-b11c579079b5


Thanks, but that's what I have been trying with no detection


----------



## bluesman40220

Go baby Go:lol:


----------



## Halo

Launch !


----------



## FHSPSU67

Got it on my laptop!
Had to enable a cookie for variview.net on my desktop - it's working now, too!


----------



## bluesman40220

1 hour coast burn up now. Looks good so far. . .


----------



## gphvid

Next batter...

DIRECTV 11!!

Get yer practice swings in now, it's almost time!


----------



## FHSPSU67

gphvid said:


> Next batter...
> 
> DIRECTV 11!!
> 
> Get yer practice swings in now, it's almost time!


Related: Johnny Podres died at age 75. Anyone else old enough to remember this great Brooklyn Dodger pitcher?


----------



## gphvid

FHSPSU67 said:


> Related: Johnny Podress died at age 75. Anyone else old enough to remember this great Brooklyn Dodger pitcher?


This happen today? I don't remember him pitching but I do follow the Dodgers from time to time and he has been the subject of stories told by Vin Scully.


----------



## FHSPSU67

RIP Johnny Podres
http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/news/story?id=3195497


----------



## mike_augie

Ok D-11 it is time to come out of the clean room.....and dust off your panels and lets get going....


----------



## mridan

Is there a launch date set for D11?


----------



## moonman

mridan said:


> Is there a launch date set for D11?


------------
Not yet.....we have to "stay tuned" to SeaLaunch's home page, now that
Direct11 is "next" on the pad. Look on "current launch" on the home page
for it. http://www.sea-launch.com/


----------



## Sixto

Totally official (next up D11 !!!)

"Sea Launch has successfully completed the Thuraya-3 mission. A Sea Launch Zenit-3SL rocket lifted off from the Odyssey Launch Platform at 3:49 am PST. All phases of the flight profile performed as expected. The mission ended with spacecraft separation from the Block DM upper stage, placing the Thuraya-3 communications satellite into a Geosynchronous Transfer Orbit. A ground station at Fillmore, California, USA, acquired the spacecraft signal shortly after spacecraft separation. All systems are operating nominally.

Sea Launch's Zenit-3SL rocket resumes operations with this flight, carrying the Boeing-built Thuraya-3 mobile communications satellite into geosynchronous transfer orbit. Once operational, this satellite will expand Thuraya's network coverage to include all key markets of the Asia Pacific region."

http://www.sea-launch.com/current_launch.htm


----------



## DIRECTV-11

:goodjob: :icon_hroc :feelbette :icon_hug: :joy: :balloons: :jumpingja :icon_bb: 

Well - good job Sea Launch! Well Done!

I await my orders, I am all set to go.

D11


----------



## Indiana627

DIRECTV-11 said:


> :goodjob: :icon_hroc :feelbette :icon_hug: :joy: :balloons: :jumpingja :icon_bb:
> 
> Well - good job Sea Launch! Well Done!
> 
> I await my orders, I am all set to go.
> 
> D11


I was wondering where you were. I hope you've got all your affairs in order cause I think your time on earth is limited.


----------



## Sixto

D11 has (finally) reached the front of the line!

Very nice.

T minus ~60days.


----------



## DawgLink

moonman said:


> ------------
> Not yet.....we have to "stay tuned" to SeaLaunch's home page, now that
> Direct11 is "next" on the pad. Look on "current launch" on the home page
> for it. http://www.sea-launch.com/


If this forum is anything like what it was for D10....expect some needed space by the Admin for the all traffic soon to come


----------



## Sixto

Gotta start taking bets for D11 "live" date. 

I say Wednesday 4/23/2008.


----------



## smiddy

Look-king good!


----------



## dbmaven

mike_augie said:


> Ok D-11 it is time to come out of the clean room.....and dust off your panels and lets get going....


Ummm...:nono: ...there's no dust in a clean room....:lol: :lol:


----------



## rotomike

Sixto said:


> Gotta start taking bets for D11 "live" date.
> 
> I say Wednesday 4/23/2008.


I already have on record i think June 10th and it depends on what live means. one channel for testing or several national channels or 5 local channels in one city?

mike


----------



## Sixto

rotomike said:


> I already have on record i think June 10th and it depends on what live means. one channel for testing or several national channels or 5 local channels in one city?
> 
> mike


"Live" would be either HD LIL or a HD National Channel transmitting to everyone and in the Guide.

I'm stickin with 4/23/2008. Thinking it may be a week or two later but hoping for a launch in early March from the equator with quick movement (within 6 weeks) to 99 degrees.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Sixto said:


> I'm stickin with 4/23/2008. Thinking it may be a week or two later but hoping for a launch in early March from the equator with quick movement (within 6 weeks) to 99 degrees.


May 15 is my estimate.


----------



## LameLefty

hdtvfan0001 said:


> May 15 is my estimate.


That's been my estimate since the January 15 launch date was announced for Thuraya 3.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

I have confirmation that the launch date for D11 has been set:

March 9, 2008


----------



## dpluta

Dumb question maybe. What do we get from D11? I already have everything D* offers. What's up next, The PEZ Channel?


----------



## old7

dpluta said:


> Dumb question maybe. What do we get from D11? I already have everything D* offers. What's up next, The PEZ Channel?


That would be the PEZ HD Channel.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

dpluta said:


> Dumb question maybe. What do we get from D11? I already have everything D* offers. What's up next, The PEZ Channel?


There are a good couple handfulls of HD National channels that need room.
Plus 100's of HD LiL's

Including new DMA's and continued expansion in existing DMAs


----------



## DIRECTV-11

Earl Bonovich said:


> I have confirmation that the launch date for D11 has been set:
> 
> March 9, 2008




Can't wait!

D11


----------



## Sirshagg

DIRECTV-11 said:


> Can't wait!
> 
> D11


Oh sure, now that Earl told you. :lol:


----------



## gully_foyle

Earl Bonovich said:


> There are a good couple handfulls of HD National channels that need room.
> Plus 100's of HD LiL's
> 
> Including new DMA's and continued expansion in existing DMAs


Understood about the spotbeams, but more national HD channels? The ones we have are mostly just stretched HD. TVLand HD?


----------



## gtheel

Earl Bonovich said:


> There are a good couple handfulls of HD National channels that need room.


Is this what they're waiting for to move the last 110/119 HDs to MPEG-4 on D10/11? (Yes, I know MPEG-4 and D10/11 are not exactly the same.) Or is it a legacy equipment issue?

They're killing those of us with line-of-sight issues who want to upgrade but can't (and have had to switch to cable in the interim). Maybe all of these NASCAR/MLB/NFL upgrade deals will help accelerate that.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

kcmurphy88 said:


> Understood about the spotbeams, but more national HD channels? The ones we have are mostly just stretched HD. TVLand HD?


There are a handfull of HBO's
Disney
Some more ESPN
MSNBC

Additional MLB-EI coverage
Additional coverage for the Summer Olympics

Travel HD
WGN Superstation

And others...

If the content provider is stretching it, that is there issue....
DirecTV will still carry it, if they have a contract to carry that particular "HD" channel


----------



## Indiana627

Earl Bonovich said:


> There are a handfull of HBO's
> Disney
> Some more ESPN
> MSNBC
> 
> Additional MLB-EI coverage
> Additional coverage for the Summer Olympics
> 
> Travel HD
> WGN Superstation
> 
> And others...


Does this mean no more new national HD on D10?


----------



## Sixto

Earl Bonovich said:


> I have confirmation that the launch date for D11 has been set:
> 
> March 9, 2008


I'm stickin with 4/23/2008. Aggressive but hopeful.

Was gonna go with 4/30/2008 but what the heck ... Wednesday 4/23/2008.


----------



## Sirshagg

I'm taking 4/30


----------



## Geekzilla

I thought since D11 is going to be launched from the equator it would be a much quicker parking job. I'll take 4/9/2008.


----------



## jodavis

I'm looking foreward to all PPV being available in HD (or at least more PPV being available in HD) between that and IP call back I might acutally use PPV instead of Netflix on things I want to have in HD.


----------



## grafixfreak

I have a LOS problem and do not receive HDNet and ESPN2 HD, with this new satellite, will this mean I might be able to receive these channels soon?


----------



## keithtd

old7 said:


> That would be the PEZ HD Channel.


Back of the line PEZ....I demand my LiL's in HD!:hair:


----------



## Tom Robertson

The good news is that DIRECTV can do things in parallel. 

They will be launching HD Nationals (as the channels are ready), HD LILs as they have agreements, and SD LILs.

As well as moving existing channels as needed.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## old7

keithtd said:


> Back of the line PEZ....I demand my LiL's in HD!:hair:


How about PEZ-West HD and PEZ-East HD. :eek2:


----------



## cartrivision

Earl Bonovich said:


> There are a handfull of HBO's
> Disney
> Some more ESPN
> MSNBC
> 
> Additional MLB-EI coverage
> Additional coverage for the Summer Olympics
> 
> Travel HD
> WGN Superstation
> 
> And others...
> 
> If the content provider is stretching it, that is there issue....
> DirecTV will still carry it, if they have a contract to carry that particular "HD" channel


Has DirecTV commited to carrying all of the additional HD HBO feeds that HBO will be rolling out later this year?


----------



## Farsight

Great news, as my market is small enough that I knew I had no chance for HD locals until this sucker got launched. For those of us well outside the top 50 markets, this is DTV's big chance to put the last nail in the coffin of cable. 

ESPN News HD will be nice as well!


----------



## Tom Robertson

DIRECTV has indicated they will carry in HD all the HBO channels they carry now in SD as the HD versions launch (and are stable, high quality, etc.)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## rotomike

gtheel said:


> They're killing those of us with line-of-sight issues who want to upgrade but can't (and have had to switch to cable in the interim). Maybe all of these NASCAR/MLB/NFL upgrade deals will help accelerate that.


I dont understand why you cant go hi-def now!! We install them every day for people that cant get the 119. If you can get the 101 regular bird then you can get the 99 and 103 since they are so close i doubt trees would be a factor. We upgrade anyone who can get the 101 now even if they cant get the 119. They will only be missing a few channels at most and those are channels they didnt know about since they never got them before and they will not get Hi def on HBO, SHOWTIME, ESPN and a couple others i cant remember which but they can still get the standard def version of them so as long as we explain what they will be missing and wont get in HD then they say "HOOK ER UP!!" So DTV should not be turning people away because they cant get the 119. Except for those they may have locals on the 119 and that could be bad but those are very few if any.

mike


----------



## Tom Robertson

Alas, not all installation companies allow a 5lnb install if LOS if missing to either 110 or 119. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## moonman

rotomike said:


> and they will not get Hi def on HBO, SHOWTIME, ESPN and a couple others i cant remember which but they can still get the standard def version


What's on the 119........ http://www.lyngsat.com/hd/dtv7s.html


----------



## barryb

Count me in... I just have to read up on the possible dates.

And hey: theres that Earl guy again: http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/01/16/directv-11-satellite-set-to-launch-in-march/


----------



## jbuch

Will this satellite finally eliminate the need for the 72.5 satellite? I'd like to get rid of that 2nd dish.


----------



## barryb

MY 100TH POST FINALLY!

Where's my trophy? Do I really have to do that speech thing?


----------



## lwilli201

jbuch said:


> Will this satellite finally eliminate the need for the 72.5 satellite? I'd like to get rid of that 2nd dish.


One way or another DirecTV will be moving the programming off of the 72.5 sat. It has been reported that the lease Directv has on those transponders is about to end. No one seems to know the exact date however. There has been much speculation as to where they are going.


----------



## dbooth

"If the successful launch of the Thuraya-3 mobile communications satellite -- combined with Earl Bonovich's expertise -- is any indication of the future, we'd say the DirecTV 11 has a decent shot of lifting off in March. Apparently, the aforementioned bird was the only one left to be launched before the D11 was given its turn, and sure enough, Sea Launch has just recently issued a release confirming that the Thuraya-3 has found its way into orbit. Of course, we won't see any new channels for awhile even after it goes galactic, but folks over at DBSTalk are already placing wagers as to the when D11 will head for the stars. Gear up, DirecTV users -- it seems that even more programming (or at least broader coverage) is coming soon(ish)."

lol love it

Mod Edit: This quote came from the good folks at engadgethd:
http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/01/16/directv-11-satellite-set-to-launch-in-march/


----------



## VeniceDre

barryb said:


> MY 100TH POST FINALLY!
> 
> Where's my trophy? Do I really have to do that speech thing?


I got mine last week at 1000 posts. 

You're slacking B-man


----------



## hdtvfan0001

D11 will be a milestone launch and unit in orbit indeed. It will mark the second of the 2 major HD / LIL bandwidth expansion efforts and big-ticket items in DirecTV's strategic plans.

By summer, they will be so far ahead of cable in capacity that it will make ComCast, TWC, and other cable folks' head spin off. :eek2: 

The timing couldn't be better as well, with the need to finalize some more remaining locals and also with the launch of additional new HD content provider channels.

It's Fast Times at DirecTV High.


----------



## eaglesfan27

I hope this means Baton Rouge will get Local HD this year. :angel:


----------



## Mainea

Will it include Bangor Maine Locals?


----------



## JeffBowser

Doesn't Steven King, and his undead hordes, interfere greatly with any such human doings in your area ? :lol:



Mainea said:


> Will it include Bangor Maine Locals?


----------



## DawgLink

eaglesfan27 said:


> I hope this means Baton Rouge will get Local HD this year. :angel:


I would think BR is up there in the order

Aren't most available through Antenna though in BR?


----------



## egould

JeffBowser said:


> Doesn't Steven King, and his undead hordes, interfere greatly with any such human doings in your area ? :lol:


Mr. King actually owns a couple of radio stations in the area.

If Bangor locals are offered, will they include HD?


----------



## Lord Vader

The Langoliers!


----------



## eaglesfan27

DawgLink said:


> I would think BR is up there in the order
> 
> Aren't most available through Antenna though in BR?


Yes, but I'm using a small antenna in the window and the signal drops out periodically (mostly on ABC.) I live in a subdivision that is against us having a large antenna on the roof and if it is going to be available via satelitte soon, I'd prefer just to wait.


----------



## Ed Campbell

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The timing couldn't be better as well, with the need to finalize some more remaining locals and also with the launch of additional new HD content provider channels.


That's probably going to be the hardest part. Looking around at the rate all of our shiny new HD channels are filling up with content [not], I'll be happy with another couple of additions like BBCA which already has access to HD content on their home ground - and can fill up their channel when they debut.

We're still a week away from the first episode of anything in HD on SpeedHD for example. One program.


----------



## rotomike

egould said:


> Mr. King actually owns a couple of radio stations in the area.
> 
> If Bangor locals are offered, will they include HD?


Nobody really seems to know right now if they will be HD or not. I would guess no but lets hope they do. If all goes well with D11 we should have locals this summer.

mike


----------



## davidjplatt

eaglesfan27 said:


> Yes, but I'm using a small antenna in the window and the signal drops out periodically (mostly on ABC.) I live in a subdivision that is against us having a large antenna on the roof and if it is going to be available via satelitte soon, I'd prefer just to wait.


Your subdivision may be against having an antenna on the roof, but they can't prevent you from doing it due the OTARD rules of the FCC.


----------



## gulfwarvet

barryb said:


> *MY 100TH POST FINALLY!*
> 
> Where's my trophy? Do I really have to do that speech thing?


Congrats, and keep them coming 



VeniceDre said:


> *I got mine last week at 1000 posts*.
> 
> You're slacking B-man


hey when did i pass you up? you was way ahead of me the last time i checked. :lol: anyway congrats on the 1000th


----------



## CT_Wiebe

To the members that are "chomping at the bit" - patience!

There is a lot of testing and operational work that has to be done before these satellites are fully operational - read "signals provided to you and me".

Satellite Procedures 101

1. It takes anywhere from 3-5 days to 2 -4 weeks to circularize the orbit and place the satellite at the right geosynchronous orbit & position, after launch. The shortest times are for a perfect Sea Launch (on the right date & time) and the longest are for Baiknour launches, or problem launches. The average is around 2 weeks.

2. It takes up to a month (sometimes longer, if problems are encountered) of satellite checkout to test all of the on-board systems. After checkout has been completed, then the satellite is turned over to the contracting company, in this case DirecTV.

3. It then takes about another month (or more) for the contracting company to complete all of it's setup and testing of the satellite before it can be put into full use.

End of lecture

PS -- I'm a retired spacecraft design engineer, after 32 years in the communications satellite industry. I did a lot of my work on the GOES series of weather satellites and the Intelsat communications satellites .

The example = D10 which was launched on July 6, 2007 and became operational in the late October/early November (depending on your location).

Given that schedule, we won't see the D11 satellite in use until the end of May 2008 at the earliest, if the March 8 launch date doesn't slip.


----------



## LameLefty

> The example = D10 which was launched on July 6, 2007 and became operational in the late October/early November (depending on your location).


Um, actually, national HDs from D10 went live (out of test mode) around 9/26. A big part of the delay, aside from the inclination of the initial transfer orbit, probably had a lot to do with the still-mysterious spotbeam problem.


----------



## CT_Wiebe

But that's still 2.5 months after launch, which is within my optimum launch to use window.

EDIT -- I'm just an anxious as the rest of you.


----------



## Sixto

Modified FCC documents had D10 possibly going "live" earlier in September which eventually got delayed to 9/26/2007.

Best case would have been 2 months launch to "live"

With Sea Launch from the equator, figured maybe chop off 1-3 weeks (being optimistic!).

Sticking with 4/23/2008.

4/30/2008 is probably more practical.

Later is certainly possible but hoping for the best, assuming a very successful equator launch and zero problems.


----------



## Sixto

The timeline history for DirecTV-10 ...

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=91383


----------



## igator99

DawgLink said:


> I would think BR is up there in the order
> 
> Aren't most available through Antenna though in BR?


Where will D11 sit? 103? Also we could use more locals in HD in New Orleans.


----------



## Brandon428

eaglesfan27 said:


> I hope this means Baton Rouge will get Local HD this year. :angel:


Lafayette too!


----------



## moonman

igator99 said:


> Where will D11 sit? 103?


-------------
99 deg. West.........


----------



## elguapo79

rotomike said:


> Nobody really seems to know right now if they will be HD or not. I would guess no but lets hope they do. If all goes well with D11 we should have locals this summer.
> 
> mike


I hope it's not inappropriate to post this here, but I've been trying to figure this out.

I am assuming that Bangor locals go up in SD. Also, if I understand correctly, they will be in MPEG-4 which requires a 5 LNB dish and an HD receiver. Will I need an HDTV to receive the locals even if they are SD?

I have an HDTV, but only one, and I would like to get locals on more than one TV


----------



## igator99

moonman said:


> -------------
> 99 deg. West.........


I don't think I will be able to hit it because of a tree. Will this be mostly for local HD? If so no biggie NOLA's is on 103. With the sky going from 99 - 119 for D* I wonder if they will come out with an easy two dish solution?


----------



## LameLefty

elguapo79 said:


> Will I need an HDTV to receive the locals even if they are SD?


Nope. The HR20/21 are both fully capable of outputting SD signals as well as HD signals.


----------



## Sixto

igator99 said:


> I don't think I will be able to hit it because of a tree. Will this be mostly for local HD? If so no biggie NOLA's is on 103. With the sky going from 99 - 119 for D* I wonder if they will come out with an easy two dish solution?


Besides the new HD locals, 99 (D11) will have mainstream HD national channels just like D10. All the HBO's, Sunday Ticket, ... they might also move some of what's on D10 today. Would expect that any HD national channel could be on D10 or D11. They'll balance the national HD across the two birds.


----------



## MIMOTech

I believe that there is a one dish requirement by the FCC. That would not stop you from using a second dish with appropriate modifications.


----------



## Tom Robertson

MIMOTech said:


> I believe that there is a one dish requirement by the FCC. That would not stop you from using a second dish with appropriate modifications.


IIRC, the FCC statement is a "guideline" for design for the largest constituency of subscriber base, not a binding requirement; and only in CONUS, not National. In theory, a two dish solution designed in a modular fashion could be the basis for both Alaska and Hawaii and for those needing a solution in CONUS. Basically a special combiner with notch filters feeding into a switch.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## cartrivision

LameLefty said:


> Um, actually, national HDs from D10 went live (out of test mode) around 9/26. A big part of the delay, aside from the inclination of the initial transfer orbit, probably had a lot to do with the still-mysterious spotbeam problem.


Wasn't D10 DirecTV's first sat to broadcast MPEG4 too? Maybe just getting the kinks out of the MPEG4 encoding and transmission/reception process was part of the delay. Remember the MPEG4 test transmissions and people not seeing them despite having a good signal from 103b?


----------



## RAD

cartrivision said:


> Wasn't D10 DirecTV's first sat to broadcast MPEG4 too? Maybe just getting the kinks out of the MPEG4 encoding and transmission/reception process was part of the delay. Remember the MPEG4 test transmissions and people not seeing them despite having a good signal from 103b?


On a national level yes, but the two Spaceway sats have been doing MPEG4 since they first started.


----------



## rotomike

MIMOTech said:


> I believe that there is a one dish requirement by the FCC. That would not stop you from using a second dish with appropriate modifications.


Dishnetwork in our area takes 2 dishes for hi-def so cant be a FCC requirement.

mike


----------



## LameLefty

cartrivision said:


> Wasn't D10 DirecTV's first sat to broadcast MPEG4 too? Maybe just getting the kinks out of the MPEG4 encoding and transmission/reception process was part of the delay. Remember the MPEG4 test transmissions and people not seeing them despite having a good signal from 103b?


Nope, as RAD pointed out, Spaceway 1 and 2 had been doing MPEG4 HD locals for a good while before Directv 10 was launched. Getting a good signal from 103b and failing that test generally revealed nothing very specific - you could get signals and still fail the test for other reasons. The far better test (if you didn't have an engineering card of course) was if you could get those channel 3000-somethings tests which were run a few days before D10 went live officially.


----------



## cartrivision

LameLefty said:


> Nope, as RAD pointed out, Spaceway 1 and 2 had been doing MPEG4 HD locals for a good while before Directv 10 was launched. Getting a good signal from 103b and failing that test generally revealed nothing very specific - you could get signals and still fail the test for other reasons. The far better test (if you didn't have an engineering card of course) was if you could get those channel 3000-somethings tests which were run a few days before D10 went live officially.


As I recall, besides the text based test channels, there were a few video based ones (one broadcasting DSC-HD or something like that), that some people still could not see despite passing the B-Band converter channel test.


----------



## DrEricCarlson

igator99 said:


> I don't think I will be able to hit it because of a tree. Will this be mostly for local HD? If so no biggie NOLA's is on 103. With the sky going from 99 - 119 for D* I wonder if they will come out with an easy two dish solution?


the difference between 101 (the main SD orbital slot) and 99 is very small. If you get a good signal from 101 it is highly likely you will get a signal from 99 unless you are JUST on the hairy edge with that tree. If that were the case I would expect that your 101 signal would fade in and out with the wind.

As was mentioned before DirecTV will most likely balance their national HD between the two birds so you will want to be able to see both 103 and 99 to get the most HD possible. (currently you also need 119 but that may change once D11 goes live)

-DrEric


----------



## Ressurrector

Great! Not only does D* have more HD channels than E* now BUT they EVEN got a launch date confirmed to add more and we can't even get USAHD LOL over here......... Dish is gonna have ALOT of catching up to do.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Ressurrector said:


> Great! Not only does D* have more HD channels than E* now BUT they EVEN got a launch date confirmed to add more and we can't even get USAHD LOL over here......... Dish is gonna have ALOT of catching up to do.


come join the party  
:lol:


----------



## elguapo79

LameLefty said:


> Nope. The HR20/21 are both fully capable of outputting SD signals as well as HD signals.


Thank you, LL.


----------



## Tom Robertson

DIRECTV 11 is in shipping container under a green tarp...


----------



## igator99

DrEricCarlson said:


> the difference between 101 (the main SD orbital slot) and 99 is very small. If you get a good signal from 101 it is highly likely you will get a signal from 99 unless you are JUST on the hairy edge with that tree. If that were the case I would expect that your 101 signal would fade in and out with the wind.
> 
> As was mentioned before DirecTV will most likely balance their national HD between the two birds so you will want to be able to see both 103 and 99 to get the most HD possible. (currently you also need 119 but that may change once D11 goes live)
> 
> -DrEric


Thanks. I get 101 in the 93-95 range but dang that tree from eyeballing it must be right on the edge. I guess I will find out soon enough. We need another good hurricane to come through. :lol:


----------



## mcbeevee

Tom Robertson said:


> DIRECTV 11 is in shipping container under a green tarp...


Would that tarp be "Packer Green" in color?


----------



## Tom Robertson

Appropriately so... 

(and gold straps)


----------



## hancox

I'd think a blue tarp might give a better result. (Sorry, too easy...)


----------



## moonman

Any one care to speculate why LyngSat is now showing another launch
before Direct 11???
http://www.lyngsat.com/launches/Sea-Launch.html


----------



## jbraden

igator99 said:


> I don't think I will be able to hit it because of a tree. Will this be mostly for local HD? If so no biggie NOLA's is on 103. With the sky going from 99 - 119 for D* I wonder if they will come out with an easy two dish solution?


If you currently have a 5 LNB dish which receives 103, 110, and 119, and can find another location which has a clear view for 99 and 101, you can add a Slimline at that location and combine these in a Zinwell WB68 multiswitch. Just connect two lines from the 99/101 dish to the no-tone inputs of the multiswitch, and two outputs from the 103/110/119 dish to the 22kHz tone inputs of the multiswitch. For other two-dish solutions, see this thread.


----------



## Tom Robertson

moonman said:


> Any one care to speculate why LyngSat is now showing another launch
> before Direct 11???
> http://www.lyngsat.com/launches/Sea-Launch.html


No clue. Lyngsat has become less reliable lately it seems.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## lwilli201

Below is the reply from Sea Launch from an email I sent inquiring about the schedule for the D11 launch.



> Thanks, Larry.
> We are preparing to launch DIRECTV 11 in March. We'll be updating our website with more information about this mission in the next few weeks. - Paula
> 
> Paula Korn
> Director, Communications
> Sea Launch Company, LLC
> One World Trade Center - Suite 950
> Long Beach CA 90831
> USA


----------



## spaceghostinME

rotomike said:


> Nobody really seems to know right now if they will be HD or not. I would guess no but lets hope they do. If all goes well with D11 we should have locals this summer.
> 
> mike


Man, I hope they are HD...otherwise, what's the point? I want to get rid of the antenna and still watch the locals in HD. Sigh...


----------



## hdtvfan0001

hancox said:


> I'd think a blue tarp might give a better result. (Sorry, too easy...)


Why use a tarp with so many holes in it and in ragged condition? :lol:


----------



## hancox

Touche, I'm not a Giant nor Pat fan, but well played.


----------



## keithtd

Anyone have an opinion regarding my DMA (42) finally getting locals in HD 2 years after they were advertised via D11? My conclusion for the delay is D10's failures. Hope D11 is built better!


----------



## mauijiminar

When is D11 launch date?


----------



## lwilli201

mauijiminar said:


> When is D11 launch date?


Only know that as of now, some time in March.

See post 495


----------



## dettxw

Delivery to Sea Launch in Long Beach is today with the launch date still some time in March.


----------



## lwilli201

dettxw said:


> Delivery to Sea Launch in Long Beach is today with the launch date still some time in March.


Good to hear that D11 is on the move.


----------



## Indiana627

I wish Boeing/SeaLaunch would update their website.


----------



## lwilli201

Indiana627 said:


> I wish Boeing/SeaLaunch would update their website.


They will in the next few weeks according to this email I got from Paula Korn:



> Thanks, Larry.
> We are preparing to launch DIRECTV 11 in March. We'll be updating our website with more information about this mission in the next few weeks. - Paula
> 
> Paula Korn
> Director, Communications
> Sea Launch Company, LLC
> One World Trade Center - Suite 950
> Long Beach CA 90831
> USA


----------



## moonman

http://www.boeing.com/news/releases/2008/q1/080129c_nr.html
Boeing delivers Direct11 to sealaunch


----------



## cb7214

moonman said:


> http://www.boeing.com/news/releases/2008/q1/080129c_nr.html
> Boeing delivers Direct11 to sealaunch


:icon_da: :icon_band :icon_bb: :dance01: :joy:


----------



## LameLefty

moonman said:


> http://www.boeing.com/news/releases/2008/q1/080129c_nr.html
> Boeing delivers Direct11 to sealaunch


Excellent news!


----------



## dettxw

dettxw said:


> Delivery to Sea Launch in Long Beach is today with the launch date still some time in March.


Pic of D11.

"Prior to containerization and moving to Sea Launch Home Port¸ Boeing technicians prepare DIRECTV 11 for testing inside the acoustic chamber at Boeing's satellite manufacturing facility in El Segundo¸ Calif. The test ensures the satellite can withstand enormous acoustic pressures created by the rocket during liftoff."


----------



## jefbal99

dettxw said:


> Pic of D11.


Holy hell is that thing f'n big


----------



## lwilli201

It is definitely not a Sputnik. :lol:


----------



## Lord Vader

And it was built by Skynet.


----------



## jefbal99

lwilli201 said:


> It is definitely not a Sputnik. :lol:


That was the exact thought in my head as I looked at the pic


----------



## lwilli201

jefbal99 said:


> That was the exact thought in my head as I looked at the pic


That is what happened to me when I saw that picture. Just think Sputnik to D11 in just 50 years. Throw in man walking on the moon and the ISS.


----------



## DBEX

I don't know if this has been asked yet and I am sorry if it has, but is there going to be a D-11 launch website like there was for D-10 last summer ?


----------



## RAD

Here's the Sealaunch web site, which will have the launch info http://www.boeing.com/special/sea-launch/


----------



## lwilli201

DBEX said:


> I don't know if this has been asked yet and I am sorry if it has, but is there going to be a D-11 launch website like there was for D-10 last summer ?


D11 will be launch by Sea Launch. They have a webcast of all their launches. They also show shots from the Launch Ship Odessy during its trip to the equator and the erected launch vehicle. None of these feeds are open at this time.

http://www.boeing.com/special/sea-launch/

Some time in next few weeks they will start giving some updates under the Current Launch link.


----------



## Tom Robertson

I guess that DIRECTV will try to have a channel showing the launch as well. They have from time to time in the past.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Tom Robertson said:


> I guess that DIRECTV will try to have a channel showing the launch as well. They have from time to time in the past.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


It would be neat to see one of these in HD some day......


----------



## Dr. Booda

dettxw said:


> Pic of D11.
> 
> "Prior to containerization and moving to Sea Launch Home Port¸ Boeing technicians prepare DIRECTV 11 for testing inside the acoustic chamber at Boeing's satellite manufacturing facility in El Segundo¸ Calif. The test ensures the satellite can withstand enormous acoustic pressures created by the rocket during liftoff."


Clean Room with no shoe covers? :eek2: I hope the thing likes some dust.


----------



## Tom Robertson

hdtvfan0001 said:


> It would be neat to see one of these in HD some day......


HDNet has covered a few launches in HD, the big problem with a covering this in HD is I don't think the launch platform has any HD cameras--yet. (Who knows, maybe they do now with the rebuild.)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Tom Robertson said:


> HDNet has covered a few launches in HD, the big problem with a covering this in HD is I don't think the launch platform has any HD cameras--yet. (Who knows, maybe they do now with the rebuild.)
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


The hypocrisy of it all - SD launch coverage of an HD satellite....  :lol:


----------



## smiddy

Man is this exciting or what? In a few months DirecTV will be putting a slam dunk on the competition...woowho!


----------



## VeniceDre

Good news indeed.


----------



## LameLefty

Dr. Booda said:


> Clean Room with no shoe covers? :eek2: I hope the thing likes some dust.


It's not necessarily of high-class clean room. It's an acoustic test chamber - at the time the photo was taken, the satellite was probably already sealed, just as it would be in the launch fairing.


----------



## Afergy

LameLefty said:


> It's not necessarily of high-class clean room. It's an acoustic test chamber - at the time the photo was taken, the satellite was probably already sealed, just as it would be in the launch fairing.


I was lucky enough to see not only D11 but D10 last year when I made a sales call on the Boeing El Segundo facility. The Boeing employee escorting us around had to almost pull me away from the tech's working on both sat's. I asked a million questions, and at one point one of the techs said "let me guess, use must have Directv"? I was like a kid in a candy store. The sat's are huge in person.


----------



## HoTat2

narcolept said:


> No. D11 is D10s twin, and their other brother, D12, will be a ground spare.
> 
> All current mpeg4-capable equipment will receive signal from D10 and D11, and in the event of one of them wandering off, D12 as well.


Is the plan then to eventually remove Spaceway 1 and 2 from the service of relaying MPEG-4 programming to subscribers?


----------



## narcolept

Someone more "in-the-know" than me could possibly comment on plans to remove programming from other sats -- I've read that any sat they lease transponders on will be removed, but I think that only applies to one -- 72.5, I believe.

Other than that, I haven't paid much attention to any sat-specific news since D10 became live, so I'll leave specific answers to others.


----------



## Davenlr

Where is D11 going, 99 or 103? What are all the N/A transponders on the screen for? Can they put another sat at 103 and use opposite polarity for the N/A's are they for a future KU sat?


----------



## HoTat2

narcolept said:


> Someone more "in-the-know" than me could possibly comment on plans to remove programming from other sats -- I've read that any sat they lease transponders on will be removed, but I think that only applies to one -- 72.5, I believe.
> 
> Other than that, I haven't paid much attention to any sat-specific news since D10 became live, so I'll leave specific answers to others.


OK narcolept: I thought since you did not mention Spaceway 1 and 2 in you prior post, you were saying by implication that S1 and S2 were being retired from service or transferred to other purposes such as maybe backhauling network signals or some other.


----------



## narcolept

Oh no HoTat2, I was simply addressing the quesiton with relation to D11 -- I have a feeling that while D12 is approved as a ground spare, it will eventually find it's way into orbit, perhaps when they get approval for another Ka Band launch in the future, which is why I mentioned D12 too.

Sorry for any lack of clarity, I was just trying to address the original question regarding D11, rather than confusing the OP with mention of the Spaceway sats.


----------



## litzdog911

Davenlr said:


> Where is D11 going, 99 or 103? What are all the N/A transponders on the screen for? Can they put another sat at 103 and use opposite polarity for the N/A's are they for a future KU sat?


D11 is going to 99-deg W. It will be paired with Spaceway2, just like D10 at 103-deg W is paired with Spaceway1. They don't need to use "opposite polarity" because both satellites have spot beam transponders that can target selected cities. Those won't interfere with the Conus (Continental US) transponders.


----------



## HoTat2

Davenlr said:


> Where is D11 going, 99 or 103? What are all the N/A transponders on the screen for? Can they put another sat at 103 and use opposite polarity for the N/A's are they for a future KU sat?


D11 is to be deployed at 99 degrees WL to join Spaceway 2. If all goes well that is. It will be called either "99(a)" or on newer receiver alignment UIs "99(c)"

"N/A" (not available) refers to transponder channels D* is not licensed to transmit on. However the receiver simply list all FCC authorized TP channels for each DBS satellite longitude position.


----------



## Tom Robertson

HoTat2 said:


> D11 is to be deployed at 99 degrees WL to join Spaceway 2. If all goes well that is. It will be called either "99(a)" or on newer receiver alignment UIs "99(c)"
> 
> "N/A" (not available) refers to transponder channels D* is not licensed to transmit on. However the receiver simply list all FCC authorized TP channels for each DBS satellite longitude position.


The NATIONAL transponders will be on the 99°(c) chart and the spotbeams will be on 99°(s). D11 has both spotbeams and Nationals.

"N/A" is correctly called Not Available but does not necessarily relate to licenses for the satellites at 99° and 103°. They more relate to what transponder frequencies DIRECTV is broadcasting on for Nationals and Spotbeams. DIRECTV has licenses for the whole Ka bandwidth at both locations, but that bandwidth is not broken into 32 transponders.

For 110° and 119°, N/A does refer to licenses DIRECTV has as well as the transponder frequencies.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## inkahauts

HoTat2 said:


> Is the plan then to eventually remove Spaceway 1 and 2 from the service of relaying MPEG-4 programming to subscribers?


The spaceways are a vital part of Directv's strategy. Their capacities in tandem with the D10 and D11 birds are whats enabling Directv to hit 1500 HD LIL.


----------



## lwilli201

HoTat2 said:


> Is the plan then to eventually remove Spaceway 1 and 2 from the service of relaying MPEG-4 programming to subscribers?


Spaceway 1 and 2 are broadcasting MPEG4 HD Locals. No way they are going away. D10 and D11 have a dual role of National HD channels and additional spotbeams for HD Locals, all in MPEG4.


----------



## DIRECTV-10

C'mon BRO! Get your Candy-Ass up here already.

I understand you are launching on March 9th!

Godspeed D11.


D10
:icon_hroc


----------



## Sirshagg

DIRECTV-10 said:


> C'mon BRO! Get your Candy-Ass up here already.
> 
> I understand you are launching on March 9th!
> 
> Godspeed D11.
> 
> D10
> :icon_hroc


Good one!


----------



## smiddy

March 9th, that is so close I can feel it.


----------



## Reggie3

smiddy said:


> March 9th, that is so close I can feel it.


That even before the first F1 race - that does make it seem near


----------



## DirecTV-Sub

T-Minus 1 month.


----------



## keithtd

DIRECTV-10 said:


> C'mon BRO! Get your Candy-Ass up here already.
> 
> I understand you are launching on March 9th!
> 
> Godspeed D11.
> 
> D10
> :icon_hroc


and help out Big Broken Bro with LiL 42 HD!!!!!!!


----------



## moonman

Current launch(Direct11) is now up on SeaLaunch website..
http://www.sea-launch.com/current_launch.htm


----------



## Renard

Ok let's say that D11 is a failure launch  (HOPEFULLY IT WON'T BE A FAILURE PLEASE) , but let assume it's going to be. We all know that they have D12 as a spare sat. So my question is if D11 is a failure, when is the soonest they are able to launch D12?


----------



## Tom Robertson

January 23rd...


Tom Robertson said:


> DIRECTV 11 is in shipping container under a green tarp...





mcbeevee said:


> Would that tarp be "Packer Green" in color?





Tom Robertson said:


> Appropriately so...
> 
> (and gold straps)












more to come... 

Yes, I DEFINITELY need to work on my public picture takin' smile and pose.


----------



## Button Pusher

Nice Tom. Great picture. Please post somemore.


----------



## JeffBowser

Wait - you have to cover your head hair, but not the beard and mustache ?


----------



## Supervolcano

Tom Robertson said:


> DIRECTV 11 is in shipping container under a green tarp...





mcbeevee said:


> Would that tarp be "Packer Green" in color?





Tom Robertson said:


> Appropriately so...
> 
> (and gold straps)





Tom Robertson said:


> more to come...
> 
> Yes, I DEFINITELY need to work on my public picture takin' smile and pose.


Tom, you had better hope that's not an omen of things to come.
Because if it is, D11 will be intercepted by Dish Network late in the 4th quarter.
:smoking: :blackeye: :feelbette !rolling


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Supervolcano said:


> Tom, you had better hope that's not an omen of things to come.
> Because if it is, D11 will be intercepted by Dish Network late in the 4th quarter.
> :smoking: :blackeye: :feelbette !rolling


Actually you have that wrong....it means that D11 will operate without missing a single broadcast "game" for at least 17 years.


----------



## jefbal99

Supervolcano said:


> Tom, you had better hope that's not an omen of things to come.
> Because if it is, D11 will be intercepted by Dish Network late in the 4th quarter.
> :smoking: :blackeye: :feelbette !rolling


and then E* will go on to defeat Comcast in the Superbowl?


----------



## cb7214

sea launch has updated the site and now shows D11 under current launch, no pictures yet


----------



## DirecTV-Sub

Yee-Haw!


----------



## JeffBowser

I hate to admit this, but maybe this will put some fun back in this forum. Been a depressingly large array of complaints lately.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

What Tom forgot to post, was the shipping label on the clipboard...

Tinley Park, IL is clearly listed...


----------



## n3ntj

There is a show on either today or tomorrow called Sea Launch. I think it is on NatGEO HD and is about this company's past launches. Got it set to record.


----------



## n3ntj

Renard said:


> Ok let's say that D11 is a failure launch  (HOPEFULLY IT WON'T BE A FAILURE PLEASE) , but let assume it's going to be. We all know that they have D12 as a spare sat. So my question is if D11 is a failure, when is the soonest they are able to launch D12?


Is D12 completed yet? If so, does D* take delivery and store it themselves or does Boeing store it until needed (if ever)?


----------



## Tom Robertson

Earl Bonovich said:


> What Tom forgot to post, was the shipping label on the clipboard...
> 
> Tinley Park, IL is clearly listed...


(remember, I did say more to come...)


----------



## lwilli201

Renard said:


> Ok let's say that D11 is a failure launch  (HOPEFULLY IT WON'T BE A FAILURE PLEASE) , but let assume it's going to be. We all know that they have D12 as a spare sat. So my question is if D11 is a failure, when is the soonest they are able to launch D12?


Sea Launch had a failure to lunch in January 2007. They where not ready to launch again until December 2007. That launch had to be postponed because of bad weather at the launch site so they did not get off the ground until Jan 08.

The launch ship had considerable damage that had to be repaired.

If the launch ship is not damaged in a failed launch and all the failure investigations are completed, and assuming that D12 would be the next in line, probably in the 6 to 9 month range.

All this is total speculation however.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Since D11 will be a huge success, this is all hypothetical (I think positively). D12, if completed and in a shipping container, could be shipped anywhere in about 24 hours most likely. Now, I suspect D12 would not be stored in a shipping container and might not even be stored fully assembled. Some components don't like being exposed to air and others might need other special storage considerations (I'm thinking batteries and thrusters.)

The really big problem is ALL the launchers that can launch this heavy lift to geosynchronous orbit are booked solid right now. Everything would have to depend upon DIRECTV's existing contingency contracts with the launchers as well as how much launcher damage might have occurred in a D11 failure.

Best guess? Not for 9 months at least, possibly a year. 

(No DIRECTV contact information was used in making this guess on my part.)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## gphvid

I am surprised that D11 did not wink at you or something while you were standing there. I mean, really! Or is it now "asleep" awaiting the launch? It has been some time since we've heard from it...


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Just read over on Swanni that D* *might* launch D12 now too? Any truth to this?

I guess since E* announced that they will be able to have 200 national HD channels, I guess D* wants to launch D12 to go up to 225+ national HD channels.


----------



## nevea2be

theratpatrol said:


> Just read over on Swanni that D* *might* launch D12 now too? Any truth to this?
> 
> I guess since E* announced that they will be able to have 200 national HD channels, I guess D* wants to launch D12 to go up to 225+ national HD channels.


Would make sense for them to lunch it and use it rather then having it just sit there in *just in case mode*. They are going to have to build a new one sometime in the future anyways so why not just throw this one up there, use it and go ahead and order another spare.


----------



## jefbal99

nevea2be said:


> Would make sense for them to lunch it and use it rather then having it just sit there in *just in case mode*. They are going to have to build a new one sometime in the future anyways so why not just throw this one up there, use it and go ahead and order another spare.


At what broadcasting location does D* have TP licenses to get another bird into orbit. Are they not currently using all their existing licenses (assuming D11 is successful)?


----------



## RAD

IIRC, D* does have Ka licenses at 101, but they're using some of them for backhaul purposes. As for launching D12, in the conference call yesterday, Carey said they don't have any arrangements to launch D12 at this time.


----------



## JeffTex42

n3ntj said:


> There is a show on either today or tomorrow called Sea Launch. I think it is on NatGEO HD and is about this company's past launches. Got it set to record.


I love the online DVR scheduler. I just scheduled it to record this morning. It is on the National Geographic Channel (276) at 11 am cental time. It's also on at 3 am Friday the 22nd.


----------



## cforrest

theratpatrol said:


> Just read over on Swanni that D* *might* launch D12 now too? Any truth to this?
> 
> I guess since E* announced that they will be able to have 200 national HD channels, I guess D* wants to launch D12 to go up to 225+ national HD channels.


Gotta love Swanni! :lol: An analyst asked Chase Carey if D12 was scheduled to be launched or if Directv had any plans for D12 during yesterday's earnings conference call. Carey said they don't have anything definitive yet, meaning they are waiting for a successful launch of D11, then plan from there. We will have to wait until the next quarter's earnings conference call, since I am sure at that time Directv would have some plan for D12. Until then, anyone can guess what Directv will do with D12!


----------



## jefbal99

cforrest said:


> Gotta love Swanni! :lol: An analyst asked Chase Carey if D12 was scheduled to be launched or if Directv had any plans for D12 during yesterday's earnings conference call. Carey said they don't have anything definitive yet, meaning they are waiting for a successful launch of D11, then plan from there. We will have to wait until the next quarter's earnings conference call, since I am sure at that time Directv would have some plan for D12. Until then, anyone can guess what Directv will do with D12!


And if D* decides to launch it, he will claim that he was the first to break the story, way back when...


----------



## Sirshagg

jefbal99 said:


> And if D* decides to launch it, he will claim that he was the first to break the story, way back when...


Really, what are the chances this thing won't be launched at some point?


----------



## daveshouse

Hopefully this won't have an effect on my ability to watch TV!

http://www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=D8UQ82A03&show_article=1


----------



## Tom Robertson

gphvid said:


> I am surprised that D11 did not wink at you or something while you were standing there. I mean, really! Or is it now "asleep" awaiting the launch? It has been some time since we've heard from it...


At the time, D11 was hermetically sealed shipping container (obviously not at Funk and Wagnals) to be transported to Long Beach.

I'm guessing he is being fitting inside the fairing and mated to the launch vehicle right now. Soon, he'll be on a cruise to the mid Pacific. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson

Sirshagg said:


> Really, what are the chances this thing won't be launched at some point?


Very, very low...


----------



## bemenaker

The broken spy satellite won't effect your TV viewing. It is already at a lower orbit than geo and is falling. It is going to reenter in a couple of weeks, but they want to smash it into smaller pieces before that happens, so it is more completely destroyed on reentry. (Not that all the fuel onboard it isn't going to do that anyways, since it has it's full load of fuel)


----------



## bhelton71

bemenaker said:


> The broken spy satellite won't effect your TV viewing. It is already at a lower orbit than geo and is falling. It is going to reenter in a couple of weeks, but they want to smash it into smaller pieces before that happens, so it is more completely destroyed on reentry. (Not that all the fuel onboard it isn't going to do that anyways, since it has it's full load of fuel)


Don't we have lasers for this sort of thing (no I am not thinking Moonraker :lol - but seriously didn't we (the US) develop lasers that could shoot down satellites or low orbit objects ? Shooting a warhead from a ship seems a little barbaric.


----------



## bobnielsen

Maybe not even a warhead. The Exoatmospheric Kill Vehicle, part of the Missile Defense System, uses kinetic energy.


----------



## smiddy

daveshouse said:


> Hopefully this won't have an effect on my ability to watch TV!
> 
> http://www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=D8UQ82A03&show_article=1


This is an interesting read...but I have a hard time beleiving it. The only reason they'd do this is to show China that we can do what they can do too. It doesn't seem cost effective to me to send a rocket up after a dead satellite. But heck what do I know?


----------



## smiddy

bhelton71 said:


> Don't we have lasers for this sort of thing (no I am not thinking Moonraker :lol - but seriously didn't we (the US) develop lasers that could shoot down satellites or low orbit objects ? Shooting a warhead from a ship seems a little barbaric.


Look up Airborne Laser...


----------



## lwilli201

n3ntj said:


> There is a show on either today or tomorrow called Sea Launch. I think it is on NatGEO HD and is about this company's past launches. Got it set to record.


Just watched it. The security is a lot more than I would expect. The show was made in 2005 so their last failure was not covered. I did not know that the Commander was custom built from the keel up. It is an awesome system. I believe they said that they could put a sat in geosynchronous orbit in 9 hours. Did I hear that correctly? Non equatorial launches take a lot longer to get into position. Seems that D10 took forever to get into position, albeit we really did not know exactly when it did get to its correct position.


----------



## nevea2be

lwilli201 said:


> Seems that D10 took forever to get into position, albeit we really did not know exactly when it did get to its correct position.


It might have taken a little longer because of the failure they had encountered with it. All that shaking and wiggling in hopes if it loosening up parts to get all the channel ports (what ever you call them thingies) working properly had to have chewed up a lot of time.


----------



## n3ntj

Yeah, I watched Sea Launch last night and that is a neat system. It was cool how they showed how the actual units (launch vehicle and control center) were manufactured and taken to position.

If its on again, I suggest you guys search and record it.


----------



## Jhon69

theratpatrol said:


> Just read over on Swanni that D* *might* launch D12 now too? Any truth to this?
> 
> I guess since E* announced that they will be able to have 200 national HD channels, I guess D* wants to launch D12 to go up to 225+ national HD channels.


You know the old saying"Waste not,Want not"!.


----------



## dwrats_56

The Sea-Launch program on NAT GEO will be on again on Feb. 22nd at 4 AM Eastern.


----------



## Drew2k

n3ntj said:


> Yeah, I watched Sea Launch last night and that is a neat system. It was cool how they showed how the actual units (launch vehicle and control center) were manufactured and taken to position.
> 
> If its on again, I suggest you guys search and record it.





dwrats_56 said:


> The Sea-Launch program on NAT GEO will be on again on Feb. 22nd at 4 AM Eastern.


That was much easier. Thanks!


----------



## JeffBowser

Well, I am going to test out the online DVR scheduling with this bit of info.



Drew2k said:


> That was much easier. Thanks!


----------



## cartrivision

smiddy said:


> This is an interesting read...but I have a hard time beleiving it. The only reason they'd do this is to show China that we can do what they can do too. It doesn't seem cost effective to me to send a rocket up after a dead satellite. But heck what do I know?


I tend to agree. Since the US has protested when other countries have tested anti-satellite weapons, I think that the story we've been given about this satellite is a concoction that the DoD has fabricated so that they can use one of their obsolete and decommissioned satellites as a test target for an anti-satellite weapon under the ruse of protecting the public from a falling satellite.


----------



## lwilli201

cartrivision said:


> I tend to agree. Since the US has protested when other countries have tested anti-satellite weapons, I think that the story we've been given about this satellite is a concoction that the DoD has fabricated so that they can use one of their obsolete and decommissioned satellites as a test target for an anti-satellite weapon under the ruse of protecting the public from a falling satellite.


OMG, another conspiracy.


----------



## CT_Wiebe

cartrivision -- It's not an "obsolete" satellite. It had failed (couldn't maintain it's orbit). Since it's full of hydrazine fuel, they want to destroy it before it hits the ground (hydrazine is a hazardous material).

lwilli201 -- Nope. This gives DOD an opportunity to do a "politically correct" test under the guise of "protecting the environment" .

Drew2k, et al -- Thanks for the tip on the 2005 Sea launch program (NGCHD). I just programmed it - Feb 22, 1:00 AM PDT. IIRC, I think I've seen this program before, late last year, I believe (possibly on the Science Channel).


----------



## VLaslow

smiddy said:


> This is an interesting read...but I have a hard time beleiving it. The only reason they'd do this is to show China that we can do what they can do too. It doesn't seem cost effective to me to send a rocket up after a dead satellite. But heck what do I know?


And, in addition, I'm not convinced anyone who makes these decisions really cares about where it comes down. UNLESS, the "enemy" can get their hands on some of the pieces.


----------



## lwilli201

CT_Wiebe said:


> cartrivision -- It's not an "obsolete" satellite. It had failed (couldn't maintain it's orbit). Since it's full of hydrazine fuel, they want to destroy it before it hits the ground (hydrazine is a hazardous material).
> 
> lwilli201 -- Nope. This gives DOD an opportunity to do a "politically correct" test under the guise of "protecting the environment" .


Do I see a contradiction here? A guise to shoot it down to protect the environment from a hazardous material. 

I would believe that if this sat would land in the middle of the ocean without any environmental problem, there would not be any talk of shooting it down. The US has a no win situation on its hand. Not shoot it down and have it land in a populated area anywhere along its path would be a disaster With some control, they could burn off all the propellant and control its reentry, however that seems to not be possible. The only reason I believe the Chinese shot down that sat was just to show they could do it, not because it was a hazard.


----------



## CT_Wiebe

Right, I was being a bit sarcastic. In this case, they apparently can't dump the fuel. With no attitude control capability, burning it off could be even worse (make the satellite come down in an unknown path, possibly even go into a higher orbit and crash into another satellite, or make it spin uncontrollably so that it couldn't be tracked by the ground stations - the latter is most likely). Hydrazine is used for attitude control, so the "rocket" nozzles are low burn rate units which could take too long to exhaust all the fuel before it crashed.

The hydrazine is a hazard whether it crashes into the ocean (to sea life) or on land (people and crops or wild life). Of course, they don't want it to crash in the 'wrong" country.

If they can blow it up, the hydrazine should :sure: burn off in the resulting fireball. Using an anti-missile weapon makes more sense, since the DOD wouldn't want to tip its hand as to what kind (and power) of laser weapons it may (or may not) possess. It also give them another, real world, test of their targeting capability. The propaganda value is secondary (and could work against them, if it failed). What they finally decide to do is a matter of risk assessment as well as a political decision.

Back to the OP. Let's hope the D11 launch doesn't get slipped some more.


----------



## whynot83706

So what channels are going to go on this satellite?


----------



## Hdhead

So, will the shoot down of the satellite be broadcast live on Hdnet? :shrug:


----------



## russelle777

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ASM-135_ASAT

Here is what they used the last time they shot down a satellite


----------



## Drew2k

Why has this thread detoured into a discussion of shooting down a satellite? That's off-topic and would be better discussed in either the General Satellite forum or in the Watercooler...

:backtotop:


----------



## Sirshagg

Drew2k said:


> Why has this thread detoured into a discussion of shooting down a satellite? That's off-topic and would be better discussed in either the General Satellite forum or in the Watercooler...
> 
> :backtotop:


Practice for D11? :eek2:


----------



## Sixto

Sirshagg said:


> Practice for D11? :eek2:


ooh, that's bad ...  back to topic ...


----------



## jefbal99

Sixto said:


> ooh, that's bad ...  back to topic ...


I'm surprised D10 or D11 didn't comment on that one


----------



## RAD

Sealaunch has some pictures up now at http://www.boeing.com/special/sea-launch/mission_directv-11/sat_delivery/sat_delivery.html


----------



## wilmot3

:biggthump One step closer


----------



## litzdog911

RAD said:


> Sealaunch has some pictures up now at http://www.boeing.com/special/sea-launch/mission_directv-11/sat_delivery/sat_delivery.html


Cool! Looks all wrapped up just like Tom's photos from his "Disney Vacation" here ....
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=119725


----------



## cartrivision

Did anyone notice on the Sea Launch program on NG that whenever they showed the launch vehicle, the rocket nozzles were blurred out? Must be some kind of classified technology. It was also interesting to see that certain aspects of the rocket technology must be kept secret even from other high level Sea Launch employees involved directly in the launch process.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Yes, there are very tight restrictions on what can be shared with "fellow employees". That really messes up failure analysis because I can't share with you so you can tell me what failed--and with 3 or more governments looking in on what is restricted (most everything.)

So everyone goes to the Internet to get the real answers anyway.


----------



## bobnielsen

cartrivision said:


> Did anyone notice on the Sea Launch program on NG that whenever they showed the launch vehicle, the rocket nozzles were blurred out? Must be some kind of classified technology. It was also interesting to see that certain aspects of the rocket technology must be kept secret even from other high level Sea Launch employees involved directly in the launch process.


I remember when my Dad was working at Lockheed in the 1950s he brought home a model of the F-104. A few days later he took it back because they discovered it showed some details which were classified (I think it was something about the afterburner).


----------



## Tom Robertson

Moments ago, we received word that Bobnielsens' posts must all be confiscated and removed due to national security issues. We are not permitted to know what issues nor what he might or might not have done. Someone did mention the 50s being before his birth or some such. 

Bob is always welcome to come back after his "treatment" is done. We hope he'll recover nicely.

:lol:


----------



## Sixto

Just posted ...

Payload Unit Transfer to the Sea Launch Commander

http://www.sea-launch.com/mission_directv-11/directv_transfer/directv_transfer.html


----------



## litzdog911

Sixto said:


> Just posted ...
> 
> Payload Unit Transfer to the Sea Launch Commander
> 
> http://www.sea-launch.com/mission_directv-11/directv_transfer/directv_transfer.html


Sweet!!!


----------



## computersecguy

wahoo... its like Christmas all over again. So has anyone heard if 9 Mar is still the anticipated launch date?


----------



## Sixto

computersecguy said:


> wahoo... its like Christmas all over again. So has anyone heard if 9 Mar is still the anticipated launch date?


Yep.


----------



## Sixto

Just posted ...

*DirecTV 11 Rocket Transfer from the Ship to the Odyssey Launch Platform:*

http://www.sea-launch.com/mission_d...nsfer_platform/directv_transfer_platform.html
*DirecTV 11 Rocket Final Tests on the Launch Pad:*

The rocket is rolled onto the launch deck and erected on the launch pad for final tests, before the Odyssey departs for the launch site
http://www.sea-launch.com/mission_directv-11/final_test_launch/final_test_launch.html
They've also updated the main launch page (at the bottom) with additional information after launch:


http://www.sea-launch.com/current_launch.htm


----------



## Drew2k

Sixto said:


> Just posted ...
> 
> *DirecTV 11 Rocket Transfer from the Ship to the Odyssey Launch Platform:*
> http://www.sea-launch.com/mission_d...nsfer_platform/directv_transfer_platform.html
> *DirecTV 11 Rocket Final Tests on the Launch Pad:*
> The rocket is rolled onto the launch deck and erected on the launch pad for final tests, before the Odyssey departs for the launch site
> http://www.sea-launch.com/mission_directv-11/final_test_launch/final_test_launch.html
> They've also updated the main launch page (at the bottom) with additional information after launch:
> http://www.sea-launch.com/current_launch.htm


Very cool!

I've really never checked out the Sea Launch site before, but the last link you gave will give me lots to look at. Thanks!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

If all continues as planned, the Odyssey should be heading out for its 11 day trek to the launch site (probably leaving Monday or Tuesday). The Commander leaves a bit later, since it can get there faster.


----------



## moonman

:lol: I see that the next "Mission highlight" will be Departure of the Odyssey Launch Platform .....time to keep an "eye" on the current mission homepage
http://www.sea-launch.com/current_launch.htm


----------



## P Smith

So, was it a test when Odissey stay in dry dock ?
http://www.sea-launch.com/mission_d...nsfer_platform/directv_transfer_platform.html

On the picture I see surrunding beach area.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

P Smith said:


> So, was it a test when Odissey stay in dry dock ?
> http://www.sea-launch.com/mission_d...nsfer_platform/directv_transfer_platform.html
> 
> On the picture I see surrunding beach area.


Simply a test of the launch sequence equipment and rockete gantry device (in dock) before they leave for open waters...


----------



## P Smith

Check last picture in that URL - I clearly see Odyssey's 'legs', deflector, etc.


----------



## cforrest

P Smith said:


> So, was it a test when Odissey stay in dry dock ?
> http://www.sea-launch.com/mission_d...nsfer_platform/directv_transfer_platform.html
> 
> On the picture I see surrunding beach area.


This link doesn't work. I think some letters are missing where .... exists!


----------



## P Smith

Take correct one from Sixto post above.


----------



## Tom Robertson

I fixed P Smith's link and the places it had been quoted.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## VeniceDre

Very cool to see the rocket erected. Surprised they rolled it out in the weather we're having but they must've had an opening.


----------



## P Smith

Feel like a macho !


----------



## cforrest

I would assume they'll set out to sail sometime later in the upcoming week, assuming all goes well with equipment tests.


----------



## lwilli201

cforrest said:


> I would assume they'll set out to sail sometime later in the upcoming week, assuming all goes well with equipment tests.


If the March 9th date is correct, they should be setting sail anyday now. I believe it is about a 11 day trip to the launch site for the Odyssey.

Count down: 14 days


----------



## smiddy

I can not wait! DirecTV will be able to do some kewl stuff once it gets up there...and we're all going to benifit from it...


----------



## rocatman

There is a rumor out there that the launch has been delayed/postponed. Nothing mentioned on the reason for the delay.


----------



## moonman

Since they were at the stage: Final Tests on the Launch Pad....I presume they found a problem during this testing. I guess the platform has not yet sailed??
http://forum.nasaspaceflight.com/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=11966&posts=6&start=1


----------



## Indiana627

Doh!


----------



## RAD

Better now then once they launch it.


----------



## jefbal99

moonman said:


> Since they were at the stage: Final Tests on the Launch Pad....I presume they found a problem during this testing. I guess the platform has not yet sailed??
> http://forum.nasaspaceflight.com/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=11966&posts=6&start=1


Nothing other than a single entry on a Forum? I would feel much better with a note from D* or SeaLaunch


----------



## rocatman

jefbal99 said:


> Nothing other than a single entry on a Forum? I would feel much better with a note from D* or SeaLaunch


The poster of the note from the other forum appears to be a very reliable source of information. You may want to scan through that forum to check out the posters other posts.


----------



## LameLefty

rocatman said:


> The poster of the note from the other forum appears to be a very reliable source of information. You may want to scan through that forum to check out the posters other posts.


Yes, "anik" is generally a pretty good source.

*anxiously awaiting further info*


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Weather can even come into play...also....the updated photos tend to come 1-2 days after the event....so if there's nothing there by tomorrow...they would seem to be some form of delay for whatever reason. It's just prudent to wait and see.


----------



## gphvid

anik now posts just a little while ago a brief line stating that the problem is DirecTV 11 satellite itself. No other information...:eek2:

http://forum.nasaspaceflight.com/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=11966&posts=6&start=1


----------



## Drew2k

gphvid said:


> anik now posts just a little while ago a brief line stating that the problem is DirecTV 11 satellite itself. No other information...:eek2:
> 
> http://forum.nasaspaceflight.com/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=11966&posts=6&start=1


There's a follow-up post from a different user that hopefully gives us some hope that it's NOT the satellite itself:
*
"No, the launch vehicle had an electrical problem during checkout. They are waiting to fix before leaving port."*

The launch vehicle is probably a LOT easier to fix than the satellite, so I really hope this is it ...


----------



## Earl Bonovich

And given that just about an hour ago... Romulo Pontual, confirmed that D11 is still on track for a March launch... (at the Investor's Meeting)

From what I have been hearing (as of last night)... it isn't with D11... but just "something" isn't right, but it is not expected to be a major-long delay... days, not months.


----------



## Herdfan

Earl Bonovich said:


> From what I have been hearing (as of last night)... it isn't with D11... but just "something" isn't right, but it is not expected to be a major-long delay... days, not months.


The last time "something" wasn't right at Sea-Launch, the rocket and satellite ended up at the bottom of the ocean.

I am all for letting them take the time to get it right.


----------



## MIAMI1683

Earl Bonovich said:


> And given that just about an hour ago... Romulo Pontual, confirmed that D11 is still on track for a March launch... (at the Investor's Meeting)
> 
> From what I have been hearing (as of last night)... it isn't with D11... but just "something" isn't right, but it is not expected to be a major-long delay... days, not months.


Well it's good to know it's not D11 and i'm sure it will be alright when it goes up.


----------



## ctaranto

Herdfan said:


> The last time "something" wasn't right at Sea-Launch, the rocket and satellite ended up at the bottom of the ocean.
> 
> I am all for letting them take the time to get it right.


Being new to DTV, which Sat ended up in the ocean? Is there an article that I could read?

Thanks,

-Craig


----------



## hdtvfan0001

ctaranto said:


> Being new to DTV, which Sat ended up in the ocean? Is there an article that I could read?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -Craig


It was not one of DirecTV's sats, it was another rocket.

If you Google Sea Launch, you should see the part article(s).


----------



## FHSPSU67

Also do a google search on "NSS-8"


----------



## dbooth

http://www.boeing.com/special/sea-launch/mission_directv-11/final_test_launch/final_test_launch.html

more photos


----------



## rocatman

Earl Bonovich said:


> And given that just about an hour ago... Romulo Pontual, confirmed that D11 is still on track for a March launch... (at the Investor's Meeting)
> 
> From what I have been hearing (as of last night)... it isn't with D11... but just "something" isn't right, but it is not expected to be a major-long delay... days, not months.


Not sure if I would give full creedance to a DirecTV representative at an Investor's Meeting especially if there is some question what the problem is and what it would take to fix it. There were two posts over at another forum, and the one that stated it was a satellite problem came from a very reliable source.


----------



## LameLefty

rocatman said:


> Not sure if I would give full creedance to a DirecTV representative at an Investor's Meeting especially if there is some question what the problem is and what it would take to fix it. There were two posts over at another forum, and the one that stated it was a satellite problem came from a very reliable source.


Well, investors meetings are actually pretty highly regulated. Directv could get into trouble with the Securities and Exchange Commission if they're giving out materially false information like that. So at this point, (even though I am an L2 member of the other site in question), I'm going with it being an issue with the Zenit, not D11 per se.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

LameLefty said:


> So at this point, (even though I am an L2 member of the other site in question), I'm going with it being an issue with the Zenit, not D11 per se.


I think yours are both safe assumptions.


----------



## bobnielsen

Drew2k said:


> There's a follow-up post from a different user that hopefully gives us some hope that it's NOT the satellite itself:
> *
> "No, the launch vehicle had an electrical problem during checkout. They are waiting to fix before leaving port."*
> 
> The launch vehicle is probably a LOT easier to fix than the satellite, so I really hope this is it ...


Anik seemed to feel that this was probably better information than he had posted initially.


----------



## Bubba1987

D10 has had problems, and now we find out on nearly the that D* announces that D12 is going up, that D11 has been delayed. Coincidence? Seems to be that a satellite problem is at least as likely as a launch vehicle problem - which as we all know has had itself problems.


----------



## Tom Robertson

I am absolutely positive that once D10's problems were diagnosed, D11 was completely retested for all the possible failure modes that affected D10. And for this I don't have to have any inside information. 

While Boeing and DIRECTV were waiting for Sealaunch to be ready, you know they rethought the D10 problems as pertains to D11, tested, tested, and tested. 

That said, this is rocket science. A test can fail on any component that is tested (including the sensor itself.) 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Bubba1987 said:


> D10 has had problems, and now we find out on nearly the that D* announces that D12 is going up, that D11 has been delayed. Coincidence?


Yes.


----------



## litzdog911

Tom Robertson said:


> I am absolutely positive that once D10's problems were diagnosed, D11 was completely retested for all the possible failure modes that affected D10. And for this I don't have to have any inside information.
> 
> While Boeing and DIRECTV were waiting for Sealaunch to be ready, you know they rethought the D10 problems as pertains to D11, tested, tested, and tested.
> 
> That said, this is rocket science. A test can fail on any component that is tested (including the sensor itself.)
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Tom, you personally checked D11 thoroughly during your tour, right?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

litzdog911 said:


> Tom, you personally checked D11 thoroughly during your tour, right?


Hmmmm....a problem right after his visit, right? :lol:

No souvenirs were taken...


----------



## Tom Robertson

If I had only been there two days earlier, I would have seen D11 outside the shippin' box. (Tho the Packer Green and Gold arrangement was a huge plus...) 

That said, since D11 was packed (and there wasn't that other satellite behind me when I was looking at the 702 bus module) I did get to see the unamed one with its innards showing.

(All reports of it taking 8 security guards to get me out of that room are vastly overstated...) 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## bwaldron

LameLefty said:


> Well, investors meetings are actually pretty highly regulated. Directv could get into trouble with the Securities and Exchange Commission if they're giving out materially false information like that.


Absolutely.


----------



## Richierich

Tom, do you SWEAR that you didn't touch that satellite while you were POKING around??? Inquisitive Minds need to know!!!


----------



## Tom Robertson

I do solemnly swear on my stack of active DVRs that I did not touch any satellites whilst visiting Boeing. I didn't even get within touch reach. Remember the 8 burly, beefy security guards are an exaggeration...  

(And I didn't pull the fire alarm, yell "Look at that!", or have any other opportunities of distraction...)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## litzdog911

Tom Robertson said:


> I do solemnly swear on my stack of active DVRs that I did not touch any satellites whilst visiting Boeing. I didn't even get within touch reach. Remember the 8 burly, beefy security guards are an exaggeration...
> 
> (And I didn't pull the fire alarm, yell "Look at that!", or have any other opportunities of distraction...)
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


You do know that this may come to haunt you if anything should go wrong with D11, dare I say


----------



## RAD

Tom Robertson said:


> I am absolutely positive that once D10's problems were diagnosed, D11 was completely retested for all the possible failure modes that affected D10. And for this I don't have to have any inside information.
> 
> While Boeing and DIRECTV were waiting for Sealaunch to be ready, you know they rethought the D10 problems as pertains to D11, tested, tested, and tested.
> 
> That said, this is rocket science. A test can fail on any component that is tested (including the sensor itself.)
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


So has anyone heard exactly what the problems with D10 are/were? I thought there might be some mention of it during this weeks conference calls but not a peep. I know in the past it was said whatever the problem was wouldn't have a material impact on their plans but in the call today they said at least 100 HD local cities in 2008, they're already at 77 markets so that's only at least 23 more in 10 months, doesn't sound like a very agressive roll out plan.


----------



## Supervolcano

Let's think about this in a logical way.

The satellite is already fully encased in the nose of the rocket.
How could it be a problem with the satellite that is causing this delay?

If the sat was the problem, it would have been found before or during the rocket's assembly, not afterwards.

Therefore, in my little peabrain, the chances of the problem being related to D11 itself are slim to none.


----------



## DirecTV-Sub

Supervolcano said:


> Let's think about this in a logical way.
> 
> The satellite is already fully encased in the nose of the rocket.
> How could it be a problem with the satellite that is causing this delay?
> 
> If the sat was the problem, it would have been found before or during the rocket's assembly, not afterwards.
> 
> Therefore, in my little peabrain, the chances of the problem being related to D11 itself are slim to none.


Even though the satellite is on the top of the rocket, they continue to do testing of the batteries, electrical systems, etc. It is entirely possible that they may have gotten a faulty reading from any of the thousands of electrical connections, located anywhere on the stack.


----------



## P Smith

Nay, your logic is good for things like a hammer .
Sat is alive comprehensive 'organism' - at least you can treat it as your DVR in 'off' mode, ie standby. Don't drop, don't make fast movement, don't disturb power line, etc.
Ah, yeah - any sat require A/C during mounting, moving on the ground because it working.



Supervolcano said:


> Let's think about this in a logical way.
> 
> The satellite is already fully encased in the nose of the rocket.
> How could it be a problem with the satellite that is causing this delay?
> 
> If the sat was the problem, it would have been found before or during the rocket's assembly, not afterwards.
> 
> Therefore, in my little peabrain, the chances of the problem being related to D11 itself are slim to none.


----------



## gphvid

Well, I do see it as a bit odd that DirecTV 11 hasn't posted in quite awhile... Or coincidental?


----------



## Supervolcano

gphvid said:


> Well, I do see it as a bit odd that DirecTV 11 hasn't posted in quite awhile... Or coincidental?


Ahhh, so THAT'S the reason for the delay!!!

They forgot to hook up a WiFi Internet Access Point inside the nose of the rocket with him so he can post to our forum!!! The rocket has too much metal surrounding him right now. It would be a travisty if they forgot that. What fun would his launch be if he couldn't talk to us. I'll bet he's feeling pretty lonely in there right now and wondering who screwed this up.


----------



## Hdhead

Right now I am going to the D* website into Remote Booking, hack into D11 and tell it when to launch! Look for updates later today! :evilgrin:


----------



## gphvid

Supervolcano said:


> Ahhh, so THAT'S the reason for the delay!!!
> 
> They forgot to hook up a WiFi Internet Access Point inside the nose of the rocket with him so he can post to our forum!!! The rocket has too much metal surrounding him right now. It would be a travisty if they forgot that. What fun would his launch be if he couldn't talk to us. I'll bet he's feeling pretty lonely in there right now and wondering who screwed this up.


Hmmm...it's supposed to be an electrical problem with the launch vehicle...They forgot to plug in his modem! And now they got to get someone to go to Fry's for a power strip!:hurah: :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Unless they are delaying the photos posting the departure of the platform....we would normally be seeing those pictures by now (inside of 11 days of the launch date). 

While this may or may not be the case...it would appear that things are running a day or two behind schedule already. I'm sure any day now, the Seal Launch site will be updated and we'll have a better idea.


----------



## davemayo

hdtvfan0001 said:


> . . . the Seal Launch site will be updated and we'll have a better idea.


Does PETA know about this?? :hurah:


----------



## hdtvfan0001

davemayo said:


> Does PETA know about this?? :hurah:


Off they go....into the wild blue yonder..... :lol:


----------



## sngalla

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Off they go....into the wild blue yonder..... :lol:


So long and thanks for all the fish...


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Nothing new on the Sea Launch site today....maybe Monday. In general, you can add 11-12 days to launch following the departure of the platform.


----------



## lwilli201

I can not believe there is not a DBSTalk member in the Long Beach area that could go down and see if the Odyssey is there or not. As big as it is, it is hard to miss. I tried to find a webcam showing the port in that area, but without luck finding the Odyssey.


----------



## Sixto

lwilli201 said:


> I can not believe there is not a DBSTalk member in the Long Beach area that could go down and see if the Odyssey is there or not. As big as it is, it is hard to miss. I tried to find a webcam showing the port in that area, but without luck finding the Odyssey.


The guys on "24" aren't filming now so maybe they can patch into some government camera and give us an update 

Seems so easy on TV to get a satellite look ...


----------



## Draconis

sngalla said:


> So long and thanks for all the fish...


So sad that it should come to this...

:backtotop

(Sorry, I just couldn't resist)

-----

Seriously, I am more than willing to wait until testing is complete. Once it's on orbit it's kind of hard to schedule a service call. For all we know something was knocked loose during shipping.


----------



## inkahauts

lwilli201 said:


> I can not believe there is not a DBSTalk member in the Long Beach area that could go down and see if the Odyssey is there or not. As big as it is, it is hard to miss. I tried to find a webcam showing the port in that area, but without luck finding the Odyssey.


Anyone know where exactly they dock the odessey? I may be able to look for it today as I will be in the long beach area this afternoon....


----------



## hdtvfan0001

inkahauts said:


> Anyone know where exactly they dock the odessey? I may be able to look for it today as I will be in the long beach area this afternoon....


I've been combing Webcams for hours now trying to pin it down...no luck.


----------



## cartrivision

inkahauts said:


> Anyone know where exactly they dock the odessey? I may be able to look for it today as I will be in the long beach area this afternoon....


Right here....
http://yp.yahoo.com/py/ypMap.py?tui...=90802&msa=4480&slt=33.7588&sln=-118.195&cs=5


----------



## Drew2k

cartrivision said:


> Right here....
> http://yp.yahoo.com/py/ypMap.py?tui...=90802&msa=4480&slt=33.7588&sln=-118.195&cs=5


Cool. And here's the satellite view from Google Maps.

If you zoom in close, you can see the Commander was docked at the time the sat recorded the images a couple of years ago (or thereabouts) ...


----------



## Draconis

Does this help?

The 3 blue planes mark (from left to right) the Odyssey - Start platform, Assembly and Command Ship, & Payload Processing Facility.

I made sure the map was just far enough out that you could see the street names while still getting a general view of the area.

Just go to http://maps.google.com and paste this into the search field "http://www.peter-ruppert.de/assets/Raketenstartplaetze.kmz"

I know that it looks like a website address but it works.


----------



## inkahauts

I see no ones anxious or anything!!! I'll let you know if I can see anything....


----------



## Supervolcano

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I've been combing Webcams for hours now trying to pin it down...no luck.


I could be wrong, but I doubt your going to find a live webcam feed near a US Naval Station.

Hopefully someone can get a visual with their eyes.


----------



## Supervolcano

Ratara said:


> Seriously, I am more than willing to wait until testing is complete. Once it's on orbit it's kind of hard to schedule a service call. For all we know something was knocked loose during shipping.


It better not have!!!
I knew it was a very bad idea to use that green tarp and yellow cargo straps!!!

TOOOOOMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lwilli201

http://local.yahoo.com/details?id=36134650&stx=Sea+Launch&csz=Long+Beach,+CA&fr=ush3-yp

Go to this link, click on Interactive above the map and then click on sat. The Odyessy is at the dock in this sat pic.


----------



## Drew2k

lwilli201 said:


> http://local.yahoo.com/details?id=36134650&stx=Sea+Launch&csz=Long+Beach,+CA&fr=ush3-yp
> 
> Go to this link, click on Interactive above the map and then click on sat. The Odyessy is at the dock in this sat pic.


It'd be nice if Google and Yahoo would iindicate when the sat images were taken...

On Google maps, my mother's house still shows two palettes of roofing material in her driveway ... that was from about 8 years ago.


----------



## Tom Robertson

I have seen live pix from that port that show Master/Blaster (my name...) in port and leaving. I think from Sealaunches site? I'll try to poke around tonight to find them again.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## eandras

Tom Robertson said:


> I have seen live pix from that port that show Master/Blaster (my name...) in port and leaving. I think from Sealaunches site? I'll try to poke around tonight to find them again.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Tom must have taken a souvenier from D11. He is trying to hard to cover up his tracks

:lol:


----------



## Tom Robertson

Remember, the rumors of 8 beefy security guards is not true...

And there is no way I'd mess with D11, I want more HD. 

(Now the scraps next to the satellite that didn't exist, I didn't see [and neither did you]...) 

Cheers,
"Lite Fingers" Tom


----------



## rotomike

well i just spent an hour trying to find a cam and closest i got was headed toward the beach in wrong direction but if a someone dug deep enough maybe they could find something.

mike


----------



## cartrivision

I just returned from a little drive past the Sea Launch facility in Long Beach and can report that both the Odyssey and Commander are still in port at the Sea Launch facility’s dock. Amazingly I was able to drive right up to the edge of the water and stand within 100 feet of the aft of the Odyssey and snap a few pictures. The enormity of the odyssey is overwhelming that close up. While the area where I was standing wasn’t posted as restricted, private property, no trespassing, or anything like that, sure enough in this post 9/11 era, within minutes, an SUV marked “Port Patrol” rolled up and asked if I was a Sea Launch employee and if I was taking pictures. I answered both questions truthfully, and thought that he was going to want to confiscate my pictures, but he just asked me to move along, which I did. I will post the pictures here if I can figure out how to upload them to this site.


----------



## lwilli201

cartrivision said:


> I just returned from a little drive past the Sea Launch facility in Long Beach and can report that both the Odyssey and Commander are still in port at the Sea Launch facility's dock. Amazingly I was able to drive right up to the edge of the water and stand within 100 feet of the aft of the Odyssey and snap a few pictures. The enormity of the odyssey is overwhelming that close up. While the area I was standing wasn't posted as restricted, private property, no trespassing, or anything like that, sure enough in this post 9/11 era, within minutes, an SUV marked "Port Patrol" rolled up and asked if I was a Sea Launch employee and if I was taking pictures. I answered both questions truthfully, and thought that he was going to want to confiscate my pictures, but he just asked me to move along, which I did. I will post the pictures here if I can figure out how to upload them to this site.


Thanks for the first hand report. Even on the sat photos, the Odyssey looks really big. I makes the Commander look like a row boat. :lol:


----------



## cartrivision

Here are the pics of the Odyssey and Commander at the Sea Launch dock today...


----------



## gphvid

Tom Robertson said:


> Remember, the rumors of 8 beefy security guards is not true...
> 
> And there is no way I'd mess with D11, I want more HD.
> 
> (Now the scraps next to the satellite that didn't exist, I didn't see [and neither did you]...)
> 
> Cheers,
> "Lite Fingers" Tom


"Hmmm....what's this? Well! I....I guess no one will notice me taking this...antenna-like thingy. After all, I did need a new pointer...":lol: :lol:


----------



## cforrest

cartrivision said:


> Here are the pics of the Odyssey and Commander at the Sea Lanch dock today...


Nice pics! It definitely confirms the launch is delayed, just a question of how long now.


----------



## litzdog911

Excellent photos! Thank you!


----------



## Sixto

cartrivision said:


> Here are the pics of the Odyssey and Commander at the Sea Launch dock today...


Great pictures!

Very nice ...


----------



## Button Pusher

Great pics! Thanks for posting.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

cartrivision said:


> Here are the pics of the Odyssey and Commander at the Sea Launch dock today...


Thank you for taking the time to get and share these pics....terrific shots indeed.

I just finished playing the National Geographic Sea Launch program for the Mrs. minutes ago, so she was even fascinated by it all.

The bad news is that with doing some simple math (11 days to get to the location and 1 more for final location stablization)...we're looking at a 3/13-3/15 launch date now....that's not the end of the world, but hopefully we see the Odyssey leave very soon to keep that kind of timeline.


----------



## ncgbrown

cartrivision said:


> Here are the pics of the Odyssey and Commander at the Sea Launch dock today...


Can't believe you could get this close. Awesome pics. Great job.

But still wish Odyssey would have been gone.


----------



## mhayes70

cartrivision said:


> Here are the pics of the Odyssey and Commander at the Sea Launch dock today...


Great job on the pics!! Thanks for the update!


----------



## lwilli201

cartrivision said:


> Here are the pics of the Odyssey and Commander at the Sea Launch dock today...


I do not see anyone in the pictures. Does not seem much is going on. Did you get that impression?


----------



## cartrivision

lwilli201 said:


> I do not see anyone in the pictures. Does not seem much is going on. Did you get that impression?


It's hard to say since I couldn't see the deck of the Odyssey launch platform from my low angle, but there was at least one very large bright spotlight that I could see was on up above the deck, and I did see a couple people briefly when they were all the way at the aft end of the deck of the Odyssey, and I saw one person walking from the pier/dock towards the Sea Launch buildings. I was only there for about a total of five minutes before I was chased off by the guy in the SUV, so I wasn't able to observe much. I was hoping to get lucky and just happen to see the testing of the rocket being tipped up into launch position.


----------



## Supervolcano

cartrivision said:


> It's hard to say since I couldn't see the deck of the Odyssey launch platform from my low angle


Next time you go, bring a tall ladder with you.
Snap some shots of the deck, please.


----------



## litzdog911

Supervolcano said:


> Next time you go, bring a tall ladder with you.
> Snap some shots of the deck, please.


Yeah, THAT wouldn't look too suspicious


----------



## Sackchamp56

Is the rocket already on the platform and horizontal at this point?


----------



## Richierich

Good thing you didn't look Iranian!!! LOL!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

richierich said:


> Good thing you didn't look Iranian!!! LOL!!!


Or anything like Wolf Blitzer... 

:backtotop

Looking forward to soon seeing bon voyage photos of the Odyssey.


----------



## rotomike

Nice pics! Glad you took the time to check the situation out for us. In a few days if we dont here anything another drive by would be good or better yet snorkel up to it and climb aboard and get some pics.

Mike


----------



## lwilli201

Sackchamp56 said:


> Is the rocket already on the platform and horizontal at this point?


They did test it in a horizontal position, but it is returned to the hanger on the launch ship. It remains in the hanger during transit to the launch site and until just before launch.


----------



## HIGHWAY

nice looking pics! stay away from sea launch they may have plate number. if odyssey still in port monday that is bad news.


----------



## Maa2p

One of the other forums I belong to has the D11 launch listed as "TBD" now. No other reasons.


----------



## cb7214

Sackchamp56 said:


> Is the rocket already on the platform and horizontal at this point?


Looking at the pictures it looks like the end of the platform we are seeing is where the rocket would be errected because you can seen the flame deflector on the bottom of the platform closest to where he was standing


----------



## lwilli201

cb7214 said:


> Looking at the pictures it looks like the end of the platform we are seeing is where the rocket would be errected because you can seen the flame deflector on the bottom of the platform closest to where he was standing


Yes the pictures are of the business end of the Odyssey. If there is a problem with the sat itself, I would think it would have to be removed from the launch vehicle. That would require returning the rocket to the Commander, disassembling the launch vehicle and returning the sat to the assembly building. Any major repairs on the rocket would have to be done on the Commander. No word if the rocket has been returned to the Commander.


----------



## Newshawk

lwilli201 said:


> http://local.yahoo.com/details?id=36134650&stx=Sea+Launch&csz=Long+Beach,+CA&fr=ush3-yp
> 
> Go to this link, click on Interactive above the map and then click on sat. The Odyessy is at the dock in this sat pic.


Here's a link to a bigger sat picture from Yahoo:

Sea Launch piers

Oh, and judging by the copyright, I believe this was taken this year.


----------



## Drew2k

Newshawk said:


> Here's a link to a bigger sat picture from Yahoo:
> 
> Sea Launch piers
> 
> Oh, and judging by the copyright, I believe this was taken this year.


Unfortunately, there's no way to judge the image date. The copyright doesn't help.

From the FAQ:



> *Satellite Image Dates*
> 
> Yahoo! Maps uses among the freshest data available, and tries to keep data as up to date as possible. Most of our data is less than 2 years old, however some data, especially in the less populated areas, can be older.


----------



## rrrick8

Newshawk said:


> Here's a link to a bigger sat picture from Yahoo:
> 
> Sea Launch piers
> 
> Oh, and judging by the copyright, I believe this was taken this year.


Can't go by that. I bring up my address, and I see a tree in my front yard that was cut down 3 years ago. But the image copyright states 2008


----------



## smiddy

I am getting all excited, this thing is supposed to go up so soon!


----------



## cartrivision

lwilli201 said:


> They did test it in a horizontal position, but it is returned to the hanger on the launch ship. It remains in the hanger during transit to the launch site and until just before launch.


Actually, they test tilting it up into the vertical position before they leave port. They have already done that for this mission and there are pictures of it in the vertical position on the Sea Launch web site, but depending on what is causing the current delay and what they have to change as a result, they might do another tilt up test before they leave port.


----------



## azarby

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Thank you for taking the time to get and share these pics....terrific shots indeed.
> 
> I just finished playing the National Geographic Sea Launch program for the Mrs. minutes ago, so she was even fascinated by it all.
> 
> The bad news is that with doing some simple math (11 days to get to the location and 1 more for final location stablization)...we're looking at a 3/13-3/15 launch date now....that's not the end of the world, but hopefully we see the Odyssey leave very soon to keep that kind of timeline.


Depending upon when the next shuttle goes up, D11 might be delayed to work around it. The next shuttle was tentatively set for the week of 3/10. I'm not sure of the exact date. I'm sure NASA and the other tracking facilites don't want the shuttle tracking interferred with by a coms sat launch.

bob


----------



## cartrivision

rrrick8 said:


> Can't go by that. I bring up my address, and I see a tree in my front yard that was cut down 3 years ago. But the image copyright states 2008


Yep. Both the Yahoo maps and Google maps satellite imagery has the current year on their copyright stamp of every image even though the photograph is many years old in some cases.


----------



## cartrivision

azarby said:


> Depending upon when the next shuttle goes up, D11 might be delayed to work around it. The next shuttle was tentatively set for the week of 3/10. I'm not sure of the exact date. I'm sure NASA and the other tracking facilites don't want the shuttle tracking interferred with by a coms sat launch.
> 
> bob


I don't think that the space shuttle is a factor with the scheduling of the satellite launch, other than the launch time for the satellite not being at a time that might create a near-miss situation between the ascending rocket and the orbiting shuttle, which isn't even remotely difficult to avoid.


----------



## azarby

cartrivision said:


> I don't think that the space shuttle is a factor with the scheduling of the satellite launch, other than the launch time for the satellite not being at a time that might create a near-miss situation between the ascending rocket and the orbiting shuttle, which isn't even remotely difficult to avoid.


Assuming D11 would go first, I still think they would want to make sure the booster rockets have fully de-orbited before they send up the shuttle. If d11 were latter, then no problem. Rememebr the shuttle only has about a 10 minute window each day. Murphy has a way of making wierd things happen.

Bob


----------



## cartrivision

azarby said:


> Assuming D11 would go first, I still think they would want to make sure the booster rockets have fully de-orbited before they send up the shuttle. If d11 were latter, then no problem. Rememebr the shuttle only has about a 10 minute window each day. Murphy has a way of making wierd things happen.
> 
> Bob


Again, you are talking about two different events that each happen at most a few times a year. The probability of them both happening to be being scheduled at conflicting times is so small that it's not really going to be a factor that will ever significantly affect the launch schedule of any Sea Launch mission, and even if there was a conflict, it would affect the Sea Launch scheduled lift off by a few hours at most.


----------



## dwrats_56

according to http://forum.nasaspaceflight.com/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=11966&posts=13&start=1

The electrical problem has been resolved, Odyssey left yesterday and the launch is scheduled for St. Patty's Day.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan

Good news if it's true. WooHoo


----------



## Ed Campbell

cartrivision said:


> Here are the pics of the Odyssey and Commander at the Sea Launch dock today...


Great photos. They do _not_ make me nostalgiac for the time I spent in offshore oil construction. Though, the critter looks a lot cleaner and neater than did similar vessels in the Gulf of Mexico in days of yore.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Off we go...into the wild blue (water) yonder.....


----------



## moonman

The electrical problem has been successfully resolved. The Odyssey platform has departed Long Beach yesterday. The launch is scheduled approximately on March 17th.


----------



## jefbal99

awesome, can't wait to watch the launch


----------



## mhayes70

Awsome news!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

moonman said:


> The electrical problem has been successfully resolved. The Odyssey platform has departed Long Beach yesterday. The launch is scheduled approximately on March 17th.


Commander should leave Wed night then or Thurs morning.....that would line up with a 3/16 or 3/17 launch.

Looks like everything is "green" for a St. Patty's launch.


----------



## miksmi21

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Commander should leave Wed night then or Thurs morning.....that would line up with a 3/16 or 3/17 launch.
> 
> Looks like everything is "green" for a St. Patty's launch.


Anyone plan on green beer for the st. patty's day launch party?


----------



## Sixto

Departure ...

http://www.sea-launch.com/mission_directv-11/lp_depart/lp_depart.html


----------



## jefbal99

Webcams are still blank at www.navigon.net/sl


----------



## sportshermit

Sixto said:


> Departure ...
> 
> http://www.sea-launch.com/mission_directv-11/lp_depart/lp_depart.html


Amazes me that thing floats.


----------



## Button Pusher

sportshermit said:


> Amazes me that thing floats.


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

March 17th is now being listed as the new launch target date....Happy St. Patty's Day, D11.


----------



## spoonman

hdtvfan0001 said:


> March 17th is now being listed as the new launch target date....Happy St. Patty's Day, D11.


Hope it doesn't have too much green beer before the launch


----------



## LameLefty

jefbal99 said:


> Webcams are still blank at www.navigon.net/sl


They were working yesterday, showing Odyssey underway.


----------



## jefbal99

LameLefty said:


> They were working yesterday, showing Odyssey underway.


yup, i saw the images on the launch forum, but just broken links now


----------



## SPACEMAKER

Typically, how long after launch does a Satellite become fully operational?


----------



## mcbeevee

SPACEMAKER said:


> Typically, how long after launch does a Satellite become fully operational?


It was around 11 weeks for Directv10. The setup time for Directv11/Sea Launch might be a little shorter since it starts at the equator. If everything goes ok, my guess is startup in early June.


----------



## cforrest

End of April, first week of May should be the startup time for D11, I would guess!


----------



## Indiana627

Should we start a poll for when 99c will first show up in the signal strength test? That was a lot of fun with 103c (when it was named either 103a or 103b - I could never keep it straight - thanks D* for renaming them c or s!) back in September.


----------



## jefbal99

Wednesday, March 26th at 5:43am


----------



## Tom_S

Where is D11 being tested. In it's final slot?


----------



## MIAMI1683

Tom_S said:


> Where is D11 being tested. In it's final slot?


D10 wasn't tested in it's final slot. It had to be moved once they were ready. I'll say april1 for the start of testing. Hopefull everything goes up ok. One more thing are they showing the launch again on D* that was cool the last time!


----------



## Indiana627

What channel is the launch on?


----------



## lwilli201

Indiana627 said:


> What channel is the launch on?


I believe the last launch was shown on 573, or close to that channel.


----------



## Paul A

What is the new channel rollout plan with D11. Are we going to see another 70 national HD channels within a few months of operation like we did with D10?

Paul


----------



## Sixto

Paul A said:


> What is the new channel rollout plan with D11. Are we going to see another 70 national HD channels within a few months of operation like we did with D10?


Besides VOOM, there's not large chunks of HD channels left ...

And VOOM may never happen ...

Several HBO's ...

5-10 others including ESPNews, Disney ...

Sunday Ticket all on D11 ...

Maybe some other cool features that need some bandwidth ...


----------



## Richierich

How about the Travel Channel??? Is is going HD??? How about CNN Headline News???


----------



## lwilli201

Paul A said:


> What is the new channel rollout plan with D11. Are we going to see another 70 national HD channels within a few months of operation like we did with D10?
> 
> Paul


I can see some of the national channels being moved to D11 from D10 to balance the load.


----------



## SPACEMAKER

With the expanded capacity will they be able to reduce the compression levels to improve PQ?


----------



## Tom Robertson

SPACEMAKER said:


> With the expanded capacity will they be able to reduce the compression levels to improve PQ?


On which channels? So far, I'm very pleased with the MPEG4 channels and their PQ. For the MPEG2, yes, when they are transitioned to MPEG4, we should see a great improvement in PQ.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## michaelyork29

Oh man I hope so...PQ for HD has been getting worse lately...


----------



## mhayes70

michaelyork29 said:


> Oh man I hope so...PQ for HD has been getting worse lately...


On what channels? All of mine are great.


----------



## jefbal99

I hope they can up the PQ on the SD channels once the MPEG2 HDs are moved off from 101 (aren't there HD DNS on 101?), 110, and 119.


----------



## Tom Robertson

jefball99, that also is possible. (and hoped for--until all the channels we watch go hd...)


----------



## SPACEMAKER

Tom Robertson said:


> On which channels? So far, I'm very pleased with the MPEG4 channels and their PQ. For the MPEG2, yes, when they are transitioned to MPEG4, we should see a great improvement in PQ.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


They are good but not as good as OTA. I just figured there is always room for improvement.


----------



## FHSPSU67

I've always wanted to say this:
:backtotop
Once D11 is launched and operational we can debate the other stuff!


----------



## Sixto

Sixto said:


> Besides VOOM, there's not large chunks of HD channels left ...
> 
> And VOOM may never happen ...
> 
> Several HBO's ...
> 
> 5-10 others including ESPNews, Disney ...
> 
> Sunday Ticket all on D11 ...
> 
> Maybe some other cool features that need some bandwidth ...


Oh yea, forgot, they're also going to move the 9 MPEG2 HD to D11 ...


----------



## Tom Robertson

Sixto said:


> Oh yea, forgot, they're also going to move the 9 MPEG2 HD to D11 ...


17 counting the 8 Distant channels in HD, starting with the LA 4 later this month.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## DVaccarelli

I heard that the D11 was on a delay and the launch date was changed to March 17.


----------



## cb7214

DVaccarelli said:


> I heard that the D11 was on a delay and the launch date was changed to March 17.


yes it has alrdy been reported


----------



## Indiana627

richierich said:


> How about the Travel Channel??? Is is going HD???


The Travel Channel launched in HD already. So far, only Cox Cable has it, which makes sense since they own it. Many would love to see this in HD on D*.


----------



## rotomike

DV is just saying "lets get back on topic".

Commander should be leaving soon.

Mike


----------



## dewey

rotomike said:


> DV is just saying "lets get back on topic".
> 
> Commander should be leaving soon.
> 
> Mike


How long after the launch will D11 be operational? I would guess that there would be a significant amount of burn-in /testing time.


----------



## moonman

LameLefty said:


> They were working yesterday, showing Odyssey underway.


------------
Try this one: http://www.navigon.net/sl/pictures/


----------



## LameLefty

dewey said:


> How long after the launch will D11 be operational? I would guess that there would be a significant amount of burn-in /testing time.


There's a lot more testing that goes on on the ground prior to launch!  Still, in all likelihood it'll take a few weeks at least before you can count on channels being available.


----------



## jefbal99

moonman said:


> ------------
> Try this one: http://www.navigon.net/sl/pictures/


SHAZBOT!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

LameLefty said:


> There's a lot more testing that goes on on the ground prior to launch!  Still, in all likelihood it'll take a few weeks at least before you can count on channels being available.


If everything goers according to plan....and if the D10 is a yardstick....I would speculate D11 activation of new channels some time mid-May.


----------



## moonman

hdtvfan0001 said:


> If everything goers according to plan....and if the D10 is a yardstick....I would speculate D11 activation of new channels some time mid-May.


---------------------
I would agree to your speculation date; especially since EchoStar 11 launch
is sked. in June...grab the headlines while you can


----------



## harsh

dewey said:


> How long after the launch will D11 be operational? I would guess that there would be a significant amount of burn-in /testing time.


Equatorial launches such as those from the Sea Launch platform shorten the schedule significantly as the satellite is inserted into an equatorial orbit from the start. There may be some additional testing to make sure that markets that aren't entirely covered by the existing constellation are sufficiently covered by D11. Remember that D10 and D11 must have their spotbeams pointed which is a much more deliberate process than the "spotbeams" on S1 and S2.

With any luck, this should be able to take place in around two months.


----------



## inkahauts

harsh said:


> Equatorial launches such as those from the Sea Launch platform shorten the schedule significantly as the satellite is inserted into an equatorial orbit from the start. There may be some additional testing to make sure that markets that aren't entirely covered by the existing constellation are sufficiently covered by D11. Remember that D10 and D11 must have their spotbeams pointed which is a much more deliberate process than the "spotbeams" on S1 and S2.
> 
> With any luck, this should be able to take place in around two months.


True, but I don't think pointing the spotbeams will necessarily be finished before they light up conus, as we had conus signals, transponders, and channels up and running weeks before any transponders where turned on and showing signals on spotbeams from D10.


----------



## mthompso105

hdtvfan0001 said:


> March 17th is now being listed as the new launch target date....Happy St. Patty's Day, D11.


Here is the press release that confirms that the 17th is the target date
http://www.sea-launch.com/news_releases/nr_080305.html


----------



## Draconis

Looks like they have left the dock.

Sea Launch sets sail on DirecTV mission
http://money.cnn.com/news/newsfeeds/articles/newstex/AFX-0013-23559872.htm


----------



## bakers12

inkahauts said:


> True, but I don't think pointing the spotbeams will necessarily be finished before they light up conus, as we had conus signals, transponders, and channels up and running weeks before any transponders where turned on and showing signals on spotbeams from D10.


It might be that the problems D10 had with its spotbeams slowed them down.


----------



## Tom Robertson

In a rush, with every thing working like a champ, D11 _could_ be ready in as little as four weeks. But that is not very realistic, typically more tests are run than that.

Normally, I would expect D11 to take 6-10 weeks. Things all go well, 6 weeks is quite doable. Things go not so well...

Thankfully, the teams have done an awesome job, the launch will be perfect, flight will be beautiful, and everything will work right on schedule. (Thinking positively, of course.)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## harsh

inkahauts said:


> True, but I don't think pointing the spotbeams will necessarily be finished before they light up conus, as we had conus signals, transponders, and channels up and running weeks before any transponders where turned on and showing signals on spotbeams from D10.


Remember that D11 is their last chance to make sure they hit all of the DMAs. They can't be careless about how they set things up or some portion of some market that isn't already fully served may have to wait for D12.

CONUS they have. Spotbeams they need.


----------



## Tom Robertson

harsh said:


> Remember that D11 is their last chance to make sure they hit all of the DMAs. They can't be careless about how they set things up or some portion of some market that isn't already fully served may have to wait for D12.


Or more re-purposing S1/S2... 

I suspect Boeing is pretty thorough anyway.


----------



## cjever19

Indiana627 said:


> Should we start a poll for when 99c will first show up in the signal strength test? That was a lot of fun with 103c (when it was named either 103a or 103b - I could never keep it straight - thanks D* for renaming them c or s!) back in September.


What does the c and s stand for?


----------



## P Smith

conUS and sPOT BEAM


----------



## smiddy

Tom Robertson said:


> In a rush, with every thing working like a champ, D11 _could_ be ready in as little as four weeks. But that is not very realistic, typically more tests are run than that.
> 
> Normally, I would expect D11 to take 6-10 weeks. Things all go well, 6 weeks is quite doable. Things go not so well...
> 
> Thankfully, the teams have done an awesome job, the launch will be perfect, flight will be beautiful, and everything will work right on schedule. (Thinking positively, of course.)
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


If D10 is an indication of how it will go I will lean towards the 10 weeks to be realistic.  Some folks I work with, who tend to be Debbie Downers, would go an additional 4 weeks, making it 14 weeks. I will hope for 6 (or less) but am prepared for 10.


----------



## smiddy

Sorry to ask if this has been asked already, but does anyone know where this bird is supposed to be parked once it is up there?


----------



## Tom Robertson

Aisle 99°, in the Ka section...


----------



## P Smith

99.2° W


----------



## smiddy

Thanks Gents!


----------



## mcbeevee

According to today's Swanni article, Directv11 will launch at 3:49PM (PST) on March 17. Sea Launch website coverage will start at 3:30PM (PST)

DIRECTV's New HD Satellite Launches March 17


----------



## JeffBowser

Hey, sorta of an on-topic question, maybe.... I watched the NGO show about Sea Launch last night, dying to know - why the ocean, and not Brazil, for example, if all they need is an equatorial location. Stunningly, NGO didn't even address this question - anyone here know ? Political stability ? Environmental hand-wringing ? Security ? Surely it can't be cheaper overall to launch from sea.....


----------



## LameLefty

JeffBowser said:


> Hey, sorta of an on-topic question, maybe.... I watched the NGO show about Sea Launch last night, dying to know - why the ocean, and not Brazil, for example, if all they need is an equatorial location. Stunningly, NGO didn't even address this question - anyone here know ? Political stability ? Environmental hand-wringing ? Security ? Surely it can't be cheaper overall to launch from sea.....


It's a combination of factors. A big one, believe it or not, is down-range safety. Every launch from a coastal site involves a tremendous effort to warn away ships and aircraft from the launch site and out of adjacent sea lanes for hundreds of miles. Frankly, from where Sea-Launch chooses to park their platform, there aren't any big concerns in this regard.

In addition, as you noted above, political stability (e.g., launch site security) is a concern, as is complete control of all facilities and assets used for the launch. Regarding costs, actually a fully-outfitted launch site can costs hundreds of millions of dollars or more. Sea-Launch is substantially cheaper, given that they can use existing clean room facilities at their home port, and simply "ship & shoot" once they reach the equator.


----------



## JeffBowser

Thanks Lefty !


----------



## Button Pusher

JeffBowser said:


> Hey, sorta of an on-topic question, maybe.... I watched the NGO show about Sea Launch last night, dying to know - why the ocean, and not Brazil, for example, if all they need is an equatorial location. Stunningly, NGO didn't even address this question - anyone here know ? Political stability ? Environmental hand-wringing ? Security ? Surely it can't be cheaper overall to launch from sea.....


I missed it again!


----------



## JeffBowser

I used remote booking for the first time ever to tell it to record a couple weeks ago when it was showing at 4AM.



Button Pusher said:


> I missed it again!


----------



## Hansen

moonman said:


> ------------
> Try this one: http://www.navigon.net/sl/pictures/


A bit off topic. In the first picture showing the stern of Sea Launch (via the web cam on the above link), is that a gun turret? It's hard to see but seems to resemble one. Anyone know?


----------



## moonman

JeffBowser said:


> Hey, sorta of an on-topic question, maybe.... I watched the NGO show about Sea Launch last night, dying to know - why the ocean, and not Brazil, for example, if all they need is an equatorial location. Stunningly, NGO didn't even address this question - anyone here know ? Political stability ? Environmental hand-wringing ? Security ? Surely it can't be cheaper overall to launch from sea.....


------------------
SeaLaunch gives these reasons: 
Launch to all inclinations from a single launch pad 
Our equatorial launch site provides the most direct route to orbit, offering maximum lift capacity for increased payload mass or extended spacecraft life 
Independent launch range scheduling and excellent environmental conditions


----------



## harsh

JeffBowser said:


> I watched the NGO show about Sea Launch last night, dying to know - why the ocean, and not Brazil, for example, if all they need is an equatorial location.


Another significant issue is launch site security. If you had any questions about its importance, take a look at the security measures taken at Baikonur which is located in East Jesus, Kazakhstan.


----------



## harsh

moonman said:


> Independent launch range scheduling and excellent environmental conditions


Apparently the poor weather that delayed D10 was not an "environmental condition". The truth of the matter is that they don't have to have insurance for polluting the ocean, so that makes the environmental conditions favorable.


----------



## joed32

harsh said:


> Apparently the poor weather that delayed D10 was not an "environmental condition". The truth of the matter is that they don't have to have insurance for polluting the ocean, so that makes the environmental conditions favorable.


I think he meant that the weather was bad. Also that wasn't D10, it was the last Sat that Sea Launch sent up.


----------



## moonman

harsh said:


> Apparently the poor weather that delayed D10 was not an "environmental condition". The truth of the matter is that they don't have to have insurance for polluting the ocean, so that makes the environmental conditions favorable.


_______________
Direct-10 was a land launch from Baikonur Space Center Russia


----------



## tkrandall

Is DirecTV going to broadcast the launch like they have in the past?


----------



## moonman

tkrandall said:


> Is DirecTV going to broadcast the launch like they have in the past?


---------
I think only DirecTV can answer that question. The launch of Direct-10 was
carried live on channel 570 last time. That channel is "dynamtic" meaning they
can/will make it available to all, should they choose.


----------



## moonman

Hansen said:


> A bit off topic. In the first picture showing the stern of Sea Launch (via the web cam on the above link), is that a gun turret? It's hard to see but seems to resemble one. Anyone know?


---------------
I believe what you are seeing, is the Launch platform itself....In a few days,
the rocket will be rolled out of it's hanger, and erected on that platform, during it's 72 hour countdown


----------



## P Smith

And adding to that off-topic questioning - there are a lot of development going into air (jumbo jet) launch type.


----------



## LameLefty

P Smith said:


> And adding to that off-topic questioning - there are a lot of development going into air (jumbo jet) launch type.


Not with big launchers. Orbital Sciences has done it for years with smaller rockets, however.

Years ago, before the ultimate designs were finalized and developed, air-launch was pitched as a method for the Delta IV. It was actually tried decades ago with a Minuteman ICBM if I recall correctly (I don't want to google around or hit Astronautix.com to verify at the moment). But a Minuteman ICBM or Orbital's offerings aren't remotely in Zenit's class as a launch vehicle.


----------



## JeffBowser

None of which directly address why sea and not land, which was my question. You can get all of the below from Brazil or French Guiana.



moonman said:


> ------------------
> SeaLaunch gives these reasons:
> Launch to all inclinations from a single launch pad
> Our equatorial launch site provides the most direct route to orbit, offering maximum lift capacity for increased payload mass or extended spacecraft life
> Independent launch range scheduling and excellent environmental conditions


----------



## JeffBowser

Now that I can understand.



harsh said:


> Another significant issue is launch site security. If you had any questions about its importance, take a look at the security measures taken at Baikonur which is located in East Jesus, Kazakhstan.


----------



## lwilli201

JeffBowser said:


> None of which directly address why sea and not land, which was my question. You can get all of the below from Brazil or French Guiana.


First off, I doubt that Sea Launch owns any property in Brazil or French Guiana. The maintenance of an additional land launch facility would probably be more than maintaining the Odyssey. The launch vehicle and payload still have to be transported to the launch site. The political environment is not that great in South America.


----------



## LameLefty

JeffBowser said:


> None of which directly address why sea and not land, which was my question. You can get all of the below from Brazil or French Guiana.


Read my post above. You CANNOT get end-to-end security, absent outside interference by local authorities, from either location. You cannot avoid busy shipping lanes off the coast of South America. You cannot avoid paying hundreds of millions of dollars or more in developing, staffing and maintaining fixed launch facility infrastructure using land-based sites.


----------



## sbelmont

LameLefty said:


> Not with big launchers. Orbital Sciences has done it for years with smaller rockets, however.


Because of cheap landing/storage fees they used to keep the Orbital Sciences plane parked at the airport in Bakersfield in between launches.


----------



## P Smith

I know what was done, my point is if there will be good financing, then we could see airstart for pretty big payloads.



LameLefty said:


> Not with big launchers. Orbital Sciences has done it for years with smaller rockets, however.
> 
> Years ago, before the ultimate designs were finalized and developed, air-launch was pitched as a method for the Delta IV. It was actually tried decades ago with a Minuteman ICBM if I recall correctly (I don't want to google around or hit Astronautix.com to verify at the moment). But a Minuteman ICBM or Orbital's offerings aren't remotely in Zenit's class as a launch vehicle.


----------



## Tom Robertson

JeffBowser said:


> None of which directly address why sea and not land, which was my question. You can get all of the below from Brazil or French Guiana.


*Arianespace* launches from French Guiana, and is capable of some of the heaviest lifts into GEO. For DIRECV, they last lifted D9s (with two others) in October, 2006.

Because they can lift so much, they can be less expensive when they lift two satellites in one launch...but you have the delay risks of two satellites in that condition.

My sense is DIRECTV works with all the heavy lift launchers to keep their options open.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## LameLefty

Tom Robertson said:


> My sense is DIRECTV works with all the heavy lift launchers to keep their options open.


That's exactly what they do. Smart business in this field - just ask those folks who had booked on Sea-Launch last February. In the space biz, this is called a "Very Bad Day" (yes, with capital letters). Good thing D10 went up from Baikonur instead, giving Sea-Launch time to ID and fix the issues. So far as I know, D12 is not yet contracted with anyone, though it could be that it's just not been made public yet. You would think with SEC disclosure rules such things would be public, especially since Directv has announced late 2009 as a service date for the bird. However, it's possible they've purchased options (like a right of first refusal) for a nominal sum small enough not to impact the bottom line, such that it doesn't require disclosure until the full launch fees and details are worked out.


----------



## harsh

moonman said:


> _______________
> Direct-10 was a land launch from Baikonur Space Center Russia


I was thinking of the recent Sea Launch shot (duh) that was delayed by rough seas, but as we know from years of launching the Space Shuttle and other rockets, weather can have a major impact. Sea Lauch has the added difficulty of swells and waves that are the result of a long-gone or distant storm. The added station keeping power should be helpful, but they won't make the problem go away.


----------



## JeffBowser

Right, I was just making the point that the Sealaunch website didn't really delve into the real meat of the reasons with the fluffy paragraph on their website someone was insinuating I didn't read.

Tom, thanks for your input, I did not know that DirecTV ever used the Guiana site.



LameLefty said:


> Read my post above. You CANNOT get end-to-end security, absent outside interference by local authorities, from either location. You cannot avoid busy shipping lanes off the coast of South America. You cannot avoid paying hundreds of millions of dollars or more in developing, staffing and maintaining fixed launch facility infrastructure using land-based sites.


----------



## LameLefty

harsh said:


> I was thinking of the recent Sea Launch shot (duh) that was delayed by rough seas, but as we know from years of launching the Space Shuttle and other rockets, weather can have a major impact. Sea Lauch has the added difficulty of swells and waves that are the result of a long-gone or distant storm. The added station keeping power should be helpful, but they won't make the problem go away.


In over a dozen launches, however, I believe that the incident in question was the first time they'd actually had to return to port as a result of weather instead of being able to ride out any short delay.


----------



## Tom Robertson

LameLefty said:


> That's exactly what they do. Smart business in this field - just ask those folks who had booked on Sea-Launch last February. In the space biz, this is called a "Very Bad Day" (yes, with capital letters). Good thing D10 went up from Baikonur instead, giving Sea-Launch time to ID and fix the issues. So far as I know, D12 is not yet contracted with anyone, though it could be that it's just not been made public yet. You would think with SEC disclosure rules such things would be public, especially since Directv has announced late 2009 as a service date for the bird. However, it's possible they've purchased options (like a right of first refusal) for a nominal sum small enough not to impact the bottom line, such that it doesn't require disclosure until the full launch fees and details are worked out.


Indeed, I know that DIRECTV does have at least one future launch option, tho I do not recall which launcher. When I have more time, I'll check some PR announcements to find it/them.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## moonman

Tom Robertson said:


> Indeed, I know that DIRECTV does have at least one future launch option, tho I do not recall which launcher. When I have more time, I'll check some PR announcements to find it/them.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


-------------
Found it....all the way back to 2005......
http://www.ilslaunch.com/news316

International Launch Services To Boost Massive Satellite For DIRECTV On Proton

McLEAN, Va., Sept. 6, 2005 � Following the successful launch of the DIRECTV 8 satellite in May, DIRECTV has contracted with International Launch Services (ILS) for another mission on a Proton vehicle.

The launch, on a Russian-built Proton/Breeze M rocket, is planned for second quarter 2007 from the Baikonur Cosmodrome in Kazakhstan. The contract includes an option for an additional launch. 
This satellite is one of three 702 model spacecraft being built for DIRECTV by Boeing Satellite Systems. The 702 is Boeing�s largest satellite, and at more than 6,000 kg will be the heaviest commercial payload launched by Proton.

This is the seventh award for International Launch Services in 2005. ILS is a joint venture of Russian rocket builder Khrunichev State Research and Production Space Center, and Lockheed Martin (NYSE: LMT), builder of the Atlas launch vehicle.

�Satellite-delivered HDTV is driving the business for many of our customers,� said ILS President Mark Albrecht. �We are delighted to again help DIRECTV connect with its customers and expand its services in the United States.�

The new Ka-band DIRECTV satellite is one of two that will launch in early 2007 and join DIRECTV�s SPACEWAY 1 and 2 satellites in providing DIRECTV with the capacity for more than 1,500 additional local high-definition channels, more than 150 national HD channels and other new programming offerings.

DIRECTV Senior Vice President Jim Butterworth said, �ILS has repeatedly demonstrated a commitment to meet a launch schedule and provide reliable launch services. We look forward to another successful launch aboard Proton and the rollout of new HD and other programming services for our customers.�

This will be the third DIRECTV satellite launched on a Proton vehicle. DIRECTV 8 was launched on May 22 of this year, and DIRECTV 5 was carried to orbit in 2002. The Atlas vehicle also has launched two satellites for DIRECTV: DBS 2 and DIRECTV 6, in 1994 and 1997, respectively.

International Launch Services marks its 10th anniversary this year, as well as the 40th anniversary of the Proton vehicle and the 50th anniversary of the Baikonur Cosmodrome. Based in McLean, Va., a suburb of Washington, D.C., ILS is the global leader in launch services, offering the industry's two best launch systems: Atlas and Proton. The two vehicles together have accumulated more than 80 years of flight experience and more than 900 missions, demonstrating the reliability and flexibility that have made them the preferred choice among satellite operators worldwide.


----------



## azarby

moonman said:


> -------------
> Found it....all the way back to 2006......
> http://www.ilslaunch.com/news316
> 
> International Launch Services To Boost Massive Satellite For DIRECTV On Proton
> 
> McLEAN, Va., Sept. 6, 2005 � Following the successful launch of the DIRECTV 8 satellite in May, DIRECTV has contracted with International Launch Services (ILS) for another mission on a Proton vehicle.
> 
> The launch, on a Russian-built Proton/Breeze M rocket, is planned for second quarter 2007 from the Baikonur Cosmodrome in Kazakhstan. The contract includes an option for an additional launch.
> This satellite is one of three 702 model spacecraft being built for DIRECTV by Boeing Satellite Systems. The 702 is Boeing�s largest satellite, and at more than 6,000 kg will be the heaviest commercial payload launched by Proton.
> 
> This is the seventh award for International Launch Services in 2005. ILS is a joint venture of Russian rocket builder Khrunichev State Research and Production Space Center, and Lockheed Martin (NYSE: LMT), builder of the Atlas launch vehicle.
> 
> �Satellite-delivered HDTV is driving the business for many of our customers,� said ILS President Mark Albrecht. �We are delighted to again help DIRECTV connect with its customers and expand its services in the United States.�
> 
> The new Ka-band DIRECTV satellite is one of two that will launch in early 2007 and join DIRECTV�s SPACEWAY 1 and 2 satellites in providing DIRECTV with the capacity for more than 1,500 additional local high-definition channels, more than 150 national HD channels and other new programming offerings.
> 
> DIRECTV Senior Vice President Jim Butterworth said, �ILS has repeatedly demonstrated a commitment to meet a launch schedule and provide reliable launch services. We look forward to another successful launch aboard Proton and the rollout of new HD and other programming services for our customers.�
> 
> This will be the third DIRECTV satellite launched on a Proton vehicle. DIRECTV 8 was launched on May 22 of this year, and DIRECTV 5 was carried to orbit in 2002. The Atlas vehicle also has launched two satellites for DIRECTV: DBS 2 and DIRECTV 6, in 1994 and 1997, respectively.
> 
> International Launch Services marks its 10th anniversary this year, as well as the 40th anniversary of the Proton vehicle and the 50th anniversary of the Baikonur Cosmodrome. Based in McLean, Va., a suburb of Washington, D.C., ILS is the global leader in launch services, offering the industry's two best launch systems: Atlas and Proton. The two vehicles together have accumulated more than 80 years of flight experience and more than 900 missions, demonstrating the reliability and flexibility that have made them the preferred choice among satellite operators worldwide.


Wasn't that DTV10 ?


----------



## Ken984

azarby said:


> Wasn't that DTV10 ?


That contract was for D10 and an option for another launch.


----------



## moonman

azarby said:


> Wasn't that DTV10 ?


---------------
Yep, that's the launch they were talking about....please note the underlined
sentence "_The contract includes an option for an additional launch. _"
I believe they are referring to Direct-12 here....IMO


----------



## lwilli201

Yes there are multiple launch companies and companies have a good choice, however, launches must be contracted about 2 years in advance because of the backlog. There is little wiggle room if one launch company has a problem.

Not sure what a launch option intails, maybe a locked in price, however everyone has to wait their turn.


----------



## LameLefty

lwilli201 said:


> Not sure what a launch option intails, maybe a locked in price, however everyone has to wait their turn.


It entails whatever they've mutually agreed to. Directv said last week that it would be launched in late 2009. It's quite possible that's "their turn" on the manifest. On the other hand, the Russians have, in the last 15 years, become quite the capitalists. Wave enough hard currency around and any number of creative scheduling options magically appear - ask NASA about that concerning Soyuz slots for ISS crews and Progress launches for ISS resupply. LOTS of moving parts to those deals, as a lawyer might say. Any modern business with Russian operations works similarly these days, especially in the aerospace sector.


----------



## Tom Robertson

moonman said:


> -------------
> Found it....all the way back to 2005......
> http://www.ilslaunch.com/news316
> 
> ...


Good job, moonman! I knew there was one and that someone would find it before I had a moment to look for it.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## lwilli201

LameLefty said:


> It entails whatever they've mutually agreed to. Directv said last week that it would be launched in late 2009. It's quite possible that's "their turn" on the manifest. On the other hand, the Russians have, in the last 15 years, become quite the capitalists. Wave enough hard currency around and any number of creative scheduling options magically appear - ask NASA about that concerning Soyuz slots for ISS crews and Progress launches for ISS resupply. LOTS of moving parts to those deals, as a lawyer might say. Any modern business with Russian operations works similarly these days, especially in the aerospace sector.


Late 2009 does not sound like they bumped anyone. Just about the right lead time. Of course late 2009 will probably be sometime in 2010. The machinations going on with the ISS are very political.


----------



## moonman

LameLefty said:


> the Russians have, in the last 15 years, become quite the capitalists. Wave enough hard currency around and any number of creative scheduling options magically appear -


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dave

Today we start our (10) day countdown before the launch of Directv11. This is coming as a historical point in time. You ask why? Because now all the local TV markets in the country will have no excuse not to send everyone a HD signal at least thru DirectV. Some of you have been waiting years for this to take place. So now is the time to have your local TV affiliate Tele number handy to call and complain. 1500 channels is enough for 300 local markets to each provide (5) local HD stations to everyone in the country. This is a great big plus for DirectV.


----------



## VARTV

Dave said:


> 1500 channels is enough for 300 local markets to each provide (5) local HD stations to everyone in the country. This is a great big plus for DirectV.


Of course, there are only 210 rated markets. But there are many stations that fall out of those 210...


----------



## moonman

VARTV said:


> Of course, there are only 210 rated markets. But there are many stations that fall out of those 210...


---------------
A lot also depends on how the FCC rules on the "carry one-carry all" ruling.
From SkyREPORT:
Broadcasters Keep Pushing on DBS High-Def Locals
Broadcasters kept up their efforts targeting delivery of local high-def signals by DBS platforms during meetings at the Federal Communications Commission this week.

During those gatherings, representatives with the National Association of Broadcasters approached FCC staff about proposals to require DBS services to carry all local broadcast HD signals in the markets they serve with local high def channels. At the meetings, the lobbying group pushed its request that small dish services carry local TV stations for all 210 DMAs, including local stations' high-def signals.

Such a mandate "would allow even those unable to receive regular over-the-air signals to receive important local news and emergency information from local stations," NAB said in a filing detailing its FCC meetings.

Also, the NAB said the commission should require satellite TV services to provide evidence to support their claims that they currently lack sufficient capacity to carry a larger number of local TV signals.

The FCC is scrutinizing a proposed rule that would require DBS services to carry all local HD feeds in the markets they choose to deliver local broadcast feeds in high-def. The matter could surface at the FCC's March 19 meeting.

DIRECTV and DISH Network have offered suggestions on the must-carry proposal. Specifically, the companies proposed that for any carry-one, carry-all local HD rule, a phase-in process could cover 15 percent of markets served by a DBS service a year after the digital TV transition in February 2009. That would increase to 30 percent two years after the switch, 60 percent three years after the transition, and then all HD markets served by a DBS platform four years after the DTV change. 
---------------
Should they rule for "carry all" I doubt that even 5 stations in any local area, including sub-channels, would be enough, even if Direct-11 is successful.
If this rule is passed, it could help explain DirecTV's apparent slo-down in
lighting up new LIL H/D channels.IMO


----------



## gslater

moonman said:


> ---------------
> A lot also depends on how the FCC rules on the "carry one-carry all" ruling.
> From SkyREPORT:
> Broadcasters Keep Pushing on DBS High-Def Locals
> Broadcasters kept up their efforts targeting delivery of local high-def signals by DBS platforms during meetings at the Federal Communications Commission this week.
> 
> During those gatherings, representatives with the National Association of Broadcasters approached FCC staff about proposals to require DBS services to carry all local broadcast HD signals in the markets they serve with local high def channels. At the meetings, the lobbying group pushed its request that small dish services carry local TV stations for all 210 DMAs, including local stations' high-def signals.
> 
> Such a mandate "would allow even those unable to receive regular over-the-air signals to receive important local news and emergency information from local stations," NAB said in a filing detailing its FCC meetings.
> 
> Also, the NAB said the commission should require satellite TV services to provide evidence to support their claims that they currently lack sufficient capacity to carry a larger number of local TV signals.
> 
> The FCC is scrutinizing a proposed rule that would require DBS services to carry all local HD feeds in the markets they choose to deliver local broadcast feeds in high-def. The matter could surface at the FCC's March 19 meeting.
> 
> DIRECTV and DISH Network have offered suggestions on the must-carry proposal. Specifically, the companies proposed that for any carry-one, carry-all local HD rule, a phase-in process could cover 15 percent of markets served by a DBS service a year after the digital TV transition in February 2009. That would increase to 30 percent two years after the switch, 60 percent three years after the transition, and then all HD markets served by a DBS platform four years after the DTV change.
> ---------------
> Should they rule for "carry all" I doubt that even 5 stations in any local area, including sub-channels, would be enough, even if Direct-11 is successful.
> If this rule is passed, it could help explain DirecTV's apparent slo-down in
> lighting up new LIL H/D channels.IMO


Curious. I wonder how that would affect negotiations with LIN?

Just so there's something in the post that is on topic - According to the press release the Commander has left port. Wonder when that will show up on the SeaLaunch site?


----------



## machavez00

sorry if this has been already posted
http://spaceflightnow.com/tracking/index.html


> March 17 Sea Launch • DirecTV 11
> Launch window: 2249-2347 GMT (6:49-7:47 p.m. EDT)
> Launch site: Odyssey platform, Pacific Ocean (154° West, 0° North)
> 
> The Sea Launch Zenit 3SL rocket will carry the DirecTV 11 direct-to-home television broadcast satellite. The Boeing-built craft will be used to increase the number of local and national HDTV channels available to DirecTV subscribers. [March 5]


----------



## rotomike

Dave said:


> Today we start our (10) day countdown before the launch of Directv11. This is coming as a historical point in time. You ask why? Because now all the local TV markets in the country will have no excuse not to send everyone a HD signal at least thru DirectV. Some of you have been waiting years for this to take place. So now is the time to have your local TV affiliate Tele number handy to call and complain. 1500 channels is enough for 300 local markets to each provide (5) local HD stations to everyone in the country. This is a great big plus for DirectV.


wow nellie! Are they sayiing 1500 hi-def locals? I thought just 1500 locals. they dont have the bandwidth for 1500 HD channels do they?

mike


----------



## LarryFlowers

Anyone remember the channel number that covered the last launch? Wll DirecTV be able to cover this one the way the covered the last launch?


----------



## litzdog911

LarryFlowers said:


> Anyone remember the channel number that covered the last launch? Wll DirecTV be able to cover this one the way the covered the last launch?


http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1487611&postcount=796

We don't know yet if it will be broadcast live on DirecTV, but the SeaLaunch web site will provide coverage. My guess is that DirecTV will, too.


----------



## smiddy

Man I hope so!


----------



## Tom Robertson

rotomike said:


> wow nellie! Are they sayiing 1500 hi-def locals? I thought just 1500 locals. they dont have the bandwidth for 1500 HD channels do they?
> 
> mike


Yup, 1,500 HD locals in glorious HD colors.  The constellation of 4 Ka satellites should have the bandwidth (thru the use of repeating spotbeam frequencies) to cover most of the 1,600 stations in the US. (Not all are going digital, some will die next year.)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## smiddy

Some channels will die next year, really? Sorry, don't answer that...this is the DirecTV 11 thread. 

Are the specs for the three new birds the same?


----------



## Tom Robertson

D10/D11/D12 were built to basically the same specs. (I don't know if there are minor adjustments to the reflectors given their different orbital slots or if the differences are all covered by the fine tuning controls on the satellites. My guess is fine tuning controls.)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## rotomike

Tom, If thats the case and 1500HD channels with most cities HD then we in market 150 on the list who are getting are locals with this next bird should be HD but the word is it will be SD. Doesnt make sense why they would put any new locals at all in SD when they can fit them all HD. 

Mike


----------



## old7

rotomike said:


> Tom, If thats the case and 1500HD channels with most cities HD then we in market 150 on the list who are getting are locals with this next bird should be HD but the word is it will be SD. Doesnt make sense why they would put any new locals at all in SD when they can fit them all HD.
> 
> Mike


There are many more SD receivers out there than HD receivers. There will be a need for SD local for several more years.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

old7 said:


> There are many more SD receivers out there than HD receivers. There will be a need for SD local for several more years.


Not if everyone upgrades.


----------



## jkast

Actually, since the HD receivers can downrez to SD, there is no need for SD broadcasts as long as the receivers get updated.


----------



## Tom Robertson

rotomike said:


> Tom, If thats the case and 1500HD channels with most cities HD then we in market 150 on the list who are getting are locals with this next bird should be HD but the word is it will be SD. Doesnt make sense why they would put any new locals at all in SD when they can fit them all HD.
> 
> Mike


I do not have full insight into DIRECTV's plans, especially with individual markets. One thing that strikes me is that market 150 might not have their digitals up yet for DIRECTV to carry and/or HD agreements with DIRECTV. All guessing on my part.

Definitely at some point, it makes more sense to stop putting up SD locals and put up only HD locals, perhaps after this next group of SD locals are done?

Then again, regulations can change everything real quick. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## jdspencer

I'd gladly have them stop any progress for my SD locals in favor of HD.


----------



## inkahauts

old7 said:


> There are many more SD receivers out there than HD receivers. There will be a need for SD local for several more years.


Actually, this paticular argument does not hold water... All new SD locals that have been turned on over the last six months, and maybe longer, have all required MPEG-4 equipment with a 5 LNB, which means everyone had to change to HD equipment in order to get SD locals.... Existing boxes have had and here forward will have no effect on their SD roll out.

I keep repeating it, and will do so again, but I'll say it differently... I believe that most stations consider their primary broadcast right now to be their SD one. Next Feb, everyone will start to consider their Digital broadcast as their Primary, and then contractually allow Directv to carry only their Digital broadcast. I believe that right now most stations won't let, and possibly because of LIL rules as well, Directv to broadcast their Digital signals only. And I don't think you will ever see Directv launch a lil station again in both SD and HD. It will be only one or the other... They have no desire to eat bandwidth. I have a feeling that once Feb comes around, all LIL that are being seen SD on MPEG-4 equipment will suddenly see HD when SD OTA dies....

1500 locals.... I'd guesstimate that most markets have at least 8 broadcast channels.. CBS, ABC, NBC, FOX, CW, PBS, MYNetwork, and a non affiliate. After that, areas could have anywhere up to what, 25 more channels? Reality is though that you could guess that Directv is looking at at least 10 HD LILs in each demo if they are to cover any station that might broadcast at least 1 hour of HD a week. That would leave that 1500 number at 150 markets. Any digital station that never shows any HD would not eat up nearly as much bandwidth, and lets assume that Directv could reorganize its other bandwidth to fill in those channels with MPEG-4 broadcasts. (this would take less space than a current SD MPEG-2 channel) I believe that Directv will aggressively over the next 3 or four years move enough people off of SD only equipment so that they can make all lil full Digital rebroadcasts. And by the way, How much more space is about to be added in a year or so when D12 goes up???? yikes... the only issue I can see is do they have the broadcasts license to broadcast all the bandwidth they will seemingly have available? If directv is really aggressive at getting people into MPEG-4 equipment over the next 2 years, I wouldn't be surprised if when D12 goes up we aren't just debating if they can carry every HD LIL in the country, but also all the sub channels....


----------



## Supervolcano

Tom Robertson said:


> Yup, 1,500 HD locals in glorious HD colors.  The constellation of 4 Ka satellites should have the bandwidth (thru the use of repeating spotbeam frequencies) to cover most of the 1,600 stations in the US. (Not all are going digital, some will die next year.)
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


We know that each station is alloted a fixed amount of bandwidth they can use for their frequency.

We know that each station has the option to split up that fixed amount of bandwidth any way they see fit (aka: more subchannels means less bandwidth per channel).

Can you verify if they have the bandwidth to broadcast 1,500 HD locals which are all using their "maximum bandwidth potential"?

Because if that's where the number "1,500" came from, then all the digital subchannels that each station is broadcasting would "be included in that station's alloted bandwidth".

Hypothetical Example: If every single local station is broadcasting their "main channel plus one subchannel", then TECHNICALLY directv could offer "3,000 local channels".

Is this the case?

Or does that 1,500 number come from "fuzzy math" that figured out what the average station is using for bandwidth on JUST their main channel?


----------



## mthompso105

Hey moderators, you might as well give up and change the title of this thread. No D11 launch info in the last batch of posts.:nono:


----------



## Carl Spock

There has also been no new news about D11 and its launch in the past few days.

The mods are welcome to do whatever they want but a discussion of the new satellite's impact seems germane to me. Plus, in a thread 34 pages long, the conversation will inevitably drift.

I'm sure as we get closer to launch, the conversation will come back on topic.


----------



## Christopher Gould

Supervolcano said:


> We know that each station is alloted a fixed amount of bandwidth they can use for their frequency.
> 
> We know that each station has the option to split up that fixed amount of bandwidth any way they see fit (aka: more subchannels means less bandwidth per channel).
> 
> Can you verify if they have the bandwidth to broadcast 1,500 HD locals which are all using their "maximum bandwidth potential"?
> 
> Because if that's where the number "1,500" came from, then all the digital subchannels that each station is broadcasting would "be included in that station's alloted bandwidth".
> 
> Hypothetical Example: If every single local station is broadcasting their "main channel plus one subchannel", then TECHNICALLY directv could offer "3,000 local channels".
> 
> Is this the case?
> 
> Or does that 1,500 number come from "fuzzy math" that figured out what the average station is using for bandwidth on JUST their main channel?


D* does not broadcast the full channel 19???.


----------



## rotomike

All I know that our locals will be coming from the D11 and we are required to have mpeg4 receivers now in this area market 150+/- in preparation for the locals and all out locals already have digital and have for years and i will be rippin if they come out in SD. That will be in my mind stupid for DTV to do that. The stations have their digital already and we will all have mpeg4 receivers and if DTV plans on going to 1500HD in roughly 150 to 200 markets then they would be stupid not to do it now. Rumor is it will be SD and that just dont make sense to me.

mike


----------



## harsh

inkahauts said:


> All new SD locals that have been turned on over the last six months, and maybe longer, have all required MPEG-4 equipment with a 5 LNB, which means everyone had to change to HD equipment in order to get SD locals.... Existing boxes have had and here forward will have no effect on their SD roll out.


How many MPEG4 SD LIL markets do you think have been turned up in the last six months? My research suggests a grand total of three and this began on December 19, 2007.

12/19/2007 Beaumont/Port Arthur, TX (DMA #140, 167340 TV households)
01/15/2008 Palm Springs, CA (DMA #159, 135160 TV households)
01/30/2008 Butte/Bozeman, MT (DMA #192, 61620 TV households)

According to a post by Earl back in mid January, there were licenses for six or seven SD markets to be added.

In a posting waaay back in September, KiteFlyer offered that the SD markets to be added:

Dothan, AL (DMA #172, 99060 TV households)
Palm Springs, CA
Butte, MT
Beaumont, TX
Odessa-Midland, TX (DMA #157, 137180 TV households)
Harrisonburg, VA (DMA #178, 89280 TV households)

IFF you subscribed to these locals, DIRECTV would install one suitable setup (if you didn't already have one).


----------



## harsh

Carl Spock said:


> There has also been no new news about D11 and its launch in the past few days.


The webcam shows the launch platform is still underway.


----------



## Lord Vader

inkahauts said:


> I keep repeating it, and will do so again, but I'll say it differently... I believe that most stations consider their primary broadcast right now to be their SD one. Next Feb, everyone will start to consider their Digital broadcast as their Primary, and then contractually allow Directv to carry only their Digital broadcast. I believe that right now most stations won't let, and possibly because of LIL rules as well, Directv to broadcast their Digital signals only.


You seem to be making the same mistake most others are making: digital = HD. It does not. All SD broadcasts are currently digital. When stations "go to" digital in February 2009, that won't affect the method in which DirecTV broadcasts them, because their signal is _already _digital.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

harsh said:


> The webcam shows the launch platform is still underway.


It's an 11 day journey for Odyssey and about 7 1/2 for Commander, which is why the Odyssey leaves first.

In any case, all appears on target for the 3/17 launch.


----------



## inkahauts

Lord Vader said:


> You seem to be making the same mistake most others are making: digital = HD. It does not. All SD broadcasts are currently digital. When stations "go to" digital in February 2009, that won't affect the method in which DirecTV broadcasts them, because their signal is _already _digital.


No, I am not making any mistakes. When I say SD, I am referring to their Analogue broadcast OTA. That is different than their Digital broadcast OTA, which can be broadcast in any one of the 18 ATSC approved formats, including 2 of which that are considered HD. The signals of a stations Analogue and digital broadcasts do not all travel the same paths at all stations at this time, but I am willing to go out on a limb and say that almost all will by Feb. Some do right now.. KCAL 9 in LA is one of them. They run everything through their Digital channels, and then at the last minute down convert everything to and Analogue signal and broadcast it. Many stations still do most their work in the analogue world, then up convert to send out the digital signal. When they are showing HD, they will actually use two separate feeds to supply the broadcasts. Think back to the first couple years they did Monday night football, and then how it went away for a couple years before it came back. Same basic principal, they used two completely seperat production crews the first time around. This is why I am saying I expect all MPEG-4 SD locals to switch in Feb. And unfortunately, I would not be surprised if any and all new LIL stations (for new DMAs) coming on line between now and then will only be the reproduction of the stations analogue feed until feb. I also believe that there may be some must carry issues underling all this as well.

This is all very relevant to the Launch of D11, because many are speculating as to weather Directv is going to add new HD stations to existing LIL markets, or expand LIL markets in general. I believe they will probably do a little of both with D11. And I don't believe, unfortunately, that if you live in a market today that is not covered by any LIL that you have a chance to see any LIL HD until next Feb, at the earliest.


----------



## inkahauts

harsh said:


> How many MPEG4 SD LIL markets do you think have been turned up in the last six months? My research suggests a grand total of three and this began on December 19, 2007.
> 
> 12/19/2007 Beaumont/Port Arthur, TX (DMA #140, 167340 TV households)
> 01/15/2008 Palm Springs, CA (DMA #159, 135160 TV households)
> 01/30/2008 Butte/Bozeman, MT (DMA #192, 61620 TV households)
> 
> According to a post by Earl back in mid January, there were licenses for six or seven SD markets to be added.
> 
> In a posting waaay back in September, KiteFlyer offered that the SD markets to be added:
> 
> Dothan, AL (DMA #172, 99060 TV households)
> Palm Springs, CA
> Butte, MT
> Beaumont, TX
> Odessa-Midland, TX (DMA #157, 137180 TV households)
> Harrisonburg, VA (DMA #178, 89280 TV households)
> 
> IFF you subscribed to these locals, DIRECTV would install one suitable setup (if you didn't already have one).


Let me put it another way... When was the last time Directv added a LIL market using MPEG-2 compression and there was no need for a 5 LNB dish. I am saying that Directv saw all this coming and probably made no attempt to expand into new LIL markets until they could go with MPEg-4 requirements and make their lives easier in the long run by never needing to broadcast two feeds of the same station in any additional markets. And they needed d10 up or close to being up before they could make this a necessity, and now with D11 going up they can continue on this. The only thing I think may keep Directv from being really aggressive with LIL market expansion after D11 is up and running is, 1. contracts with stations, 2. Technical facilities to receive transmissions, 3. possible must carry rules for Digital OTA broadcasts and its potential future impact to bandwidth.


----------



## P Smith

Would you guys open a new thread and stop posting offtopic ?!


----------



## n3ntj

Any idea if D* will carry the launch of D11 like they did for D10?


----------



## litzdog911

n3ntj said:


> Any idea if D* will carry the launch of D11 like they did for D10?


We don't know yet. Nothing has been announced. But the launch will be carried live on SeaLaunch's web site.


----------



## HoTat2

P Smith said:


> Would you guys open a new thread and stop posting offtopic ?!


I personally enjoy it myself  . As inkahauts' and others comments here are very enlightening. And as Carl Spock noted earlier, in a thread now 35 pages long there is obviously going to be some drift in discussion over time to more tangential issues regarding D11's launch and deployment. But I see nothing wrong with "chewing the fat" on them while we await the final preparations and countdown to D11's launch, to which I'm sure will then produce posts more germane to the thread topic.

But in the end, it is the moderators call after all.


----------



## P Smith

No problem with "chewing the fat" , but in another thread, please !


----------



## lwilli201

HoTat2 said:


> I personally enjoy it myself  . As inkahauts' and others comments here are very enlightening. And as Carl Spock noted earlier, in a thread now 35 pages long there is obviously going to be some drift in discussion over time to more tangential issues regarding D11's launch and deployment. But I see nothing wrong with "chewing the fat" on them while we await the final preparations and countdown to D11's launch, to which I'm sure will then produce posts more germane to the thread topic.
> 
> But in the end, it is the moderators call after all.


I agree. Most of the comments are close enough to the D11 discussion. I usually lose interest in long threads, but this one has kept a lively discussion. Another thread would just get lost and would not have the exposure. With over 123000 views, I would hardly call this thread dead or irrelevant.

Go D11.


----------



## FHSPSU67

I'm with PSmith. I check this site multiple times a day for information specifically related to the status of Odyssey, Commander and the launch itself.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

FHSPSU67 said:


> I'm with PSmith. I check this site multiple times a day for information specifically related to the status of Odyssey, Commander and the launch itself.


As do many of us.... 

I'm a bit surprised the Sea-Launch site has been a bit slow at updates on this journey....the Commander photos are not yet posted, even though they left days ago...


----------



## Carl Spock

And until we get more news or photos, let's pass the time discussing keeping the thread on topic.


----------



## lwilli201

hdtvfan0001 said:


> As do many of us....
> 
> I'm a bit surprised the Sea-Launch site has been a bit slow at updates on this journey....the Commander photos are not yet posted, even though they left days ago...


The Commander contains Top Secret Russian launch equipment. Only the Russians have access to that part of the ship. It is probably the Russians that delay the public announcement of departure. They are a little paranoid about the security of their stuff. :lol:


----------



## rotomike

HoTat2 said:


> I personally enjoy it myself  . As inkahauts' and others comments here are very enlightening. And as Carl Spock noted earlier, in a thread now 35 pages long there is obviously going to be some drift in discussion over time to more tangential issues regarding D11's launch and deployment. But I see nothing wrong with "chewing the fat" on them while we await the final preparations and countdown to D11's launch, to which I'm sure will then produce posts more germane to the thread topic.
> 
> But in the end, it is the moderators call after all.


You can change how many posts per page in the settings and set it to 40 and you will only see 22 pages so far.:lol:


----------



## yuppers519

n3ntj said:


> Any idea if D* will carry the launch of D11 like they did for D10?


I am assuming that direct is carrying it, because on all the websites that talk about the launch have stated that it will be carried on sattelite and sealaunches website.


----------



## gphvid

Still waiting for Sea Launch Commander to leave port... I assume it should sometime within the next 48 hours? How long do you think it takes for a ship like Sea Launch Commander to get from the Port of Long Beach to the launch site? I figure it will take the Odyssey Platform a while longer than a ship which would explain last week's departure. But the Sea Launch Commander? I figure we truly are going to launch when it leaves port.

Ummm...never mind. I posted before I read the previous posts. There I go again posting in a hurry... Sheesh!:grin:


----------



## JLF

So when is the anticipated launch date?

Never mind, Don't know why I would expect to find this info on the last 2 pages of a D11 launch date topic.


----------



## Draconis

March 17th

Sea Launch Prepares For The Launch Of DirecTV 11
http://www.space-travel.com/reports/Sea_Launch_Prepares_For_The_Launch_Of_DirecTV_11_999.html


----------



## jefbal99

JLF said:


> So when is the anticipated launch date?
> 
> Never mind, Don't know why I would expect to find this info on the last 2 pages of a D11 launch date topic.


March 17th. Its in many posts, including the 1st


----------



## ctaranto

Almost. The first post still says March 7th.

-Craig


----------



## Maa2p

The ship would only take about 2-3 days to get there unlike the platform that moves at a much slower pace.


----------



## Drew2k

JLF said:


> So when is the anticipated launch date?
> 
> Never mind, Don't know why I would expect to find this info on the last 2 pages of a D11 launch date topic.


You have to remember this is a "discussion" thread and nothing stays static. Someone just posted the launch date a few posts up, and it's currently on the last page. However, additional posts will just push it off the last page - that's normal.


----------



## Mikey

Drew2k said:


> You have to remember this is a "discussion" thread and nothing stays static. Someone just posted the launch date a few posts up, and it's currently on the last page. However, additional posts will just push it off the last page - that's normal.


It *is* in the title of the thread.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Yes but that was a recent change...


----------



## smiddy

Change, in this case, is good! Thanks Tom!


----------



## Tom Robertson

I can only take credit for reporting the change. I believe Mr. B was the actual maker of change...


----------



## flipptyfloppity

My understanding is the commander ship takes 5 days to get there, not 2-3. It should be leaving soon.

I look at the launch pad webcams a couple times a day. The open ocean is pretty boring. The only way you can tell anything is happening is that sunrise is getting later and later each day, so they are clearly moving west.

No sign of any trash continents in the pics I've seen so far.


----------



## sacalait

flipptyfloppity said:


> My understanding is the commander ship takes 5 days to get there, not 2-3. It should be leaving soon.
> 
> I look at the launch pad webcams a couple times a day. The open ocean is pretty boring. The only way you can tell anything is happening is that sunrise is getting later and later each day, so they are clearly moving west.
> 
> No sign of any trash continents in the pics I've seen so far.


Where on their web site is the web cam link? I haven't seen that link yet.


----------



## dwrats_56

I too look at the webcam a couple of times a day and I noticed an object on the port horizon today. It seems to be keeping pace with the Odyssey. Is that the Sea Launch Commander?


----------



## jfuchtm

Sea-Launch Link for D11


----------



## sacalait

Yep, open ocean is about as boring as watching grass grow.


----------



## Hdhead

You can certainly tell by the wake behind the platform that the thing is moving along. When the wake disappears it should signal that it has arrived.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

sacalait said:


> Yep, open ocean is about as boring as watching grass grow.


Not unless you are on a cruise ship, watching it go by and not caring about anything in the world...

I personally find the sound of the waves and the ocean to be by far the most relaxing thing out there....

but... that is another topic for another day.


----------



## mcbeevee

sacalait said:


> Yep, open ocean is about as boring as watching grass grow.


Just hope there are no big waves or rough sea. That caused the last Sea Launch mission to be delayed.


----------



## JeffBowser

I enjoy that also. Right up to the point where my axis shifts and I start projectile vomiting. I much prefer the ocean from the beach :lol:

On a tangential note, to attempt to stay remotely on topic - those on the east coast of Florida get treated to a rare night launch of the shuttle late tonight, or early tomorrow morning (depending on your sleep habits :lol: )



Earl Bonovich said:


> Not unless you are on a cruise ship, watching it go by and not caring about anything in the world...
> 
> I personally find the sound of the waves and the ocean to be by far the most relaxing thing out there....
> 
> but... that is another topic for another day.


----------



## flipptyfloppity

sacalait said:


> Where on their web site is the web cam link? I haven't seen that link yet.


It's mentioned a few pages back, but I'll repost it so we all can find it easier.

http://www.navigon.net/sl/pictures/


----------



## bluemoon737

sacalait said:


> Yep, open ocean is about as boring as watching grass grow.


Try being UNDER the open ocean for months at a time...:grin:


----------



## wolfman730

Earl Bonovich said:


> Not unless you are on a cruise ship, watching it go by and not caring about anything in the world...
> 
> I personally find the sound of the waves and the ocean to be by far the most relaxing thing out there....
> 
> but... that is another topic for another day.


I agree with Earl. In 1969 I was on the U.S.S. Ticonderoga headed for Vietnam, and there was nothing more relaxing than being on the fantail watching the water go by and enjoying some beautiful sunsets.


----------



## dwrats_56

I know this is off topic, but does NASA TV look better now than before it moved to channel 283. 

I have watched NASA TV in the past and tonight the picture quality looks much better.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

:backtotop :backtotop :backtotop 

I beg of you....


----------



## doctor j

OK back on topic.
Why has sealaunch not updated web page to reflect departure of Launch Commander ship??
Press release last week reported both had departed.
Should be getting close to launch position if countdown on track for 3/17.

Doctor j


----------



## P Smith

We don't need to close the thread - there is could be other unexpected news. 
Just stop posting off-topic.


----------



## smiddy

I am totally excited about this bird getting up there!

BTW, P. Smith, congrats on 4,000 posts!


----------



## flipptyfloppity

It's clearly making good progress. Sundown is now several hours off between it and PDT now. It's been dark here in California an hour, and it's just getting dim out there in the pics now. Although some of that is due to it getting closer to the equator and thus has longer days than us.


----------



## Indiana627

Sea Launch site updated to show departure of the _Commander_.

http://www.sea-launch.com/mission_directv-11/acs_depart/acs_depart.html


----------



## doctor j

Watching the Odyssey webcam and timing first light, then comparing to the sun clock it seems the launch platform is nearing 154 west longitude,it's intended launch co-ordinate.
As of 11:50 EDT Odessey is still under power heading south southwest by the sunrise.
Fun to see if it stops today.

Doctor j


----------



## cforrest

1st page of the mission album:

http://www.sea-launch.com/mission_directv-11/mission_album/page1/page1.html


----------



## Lancelink

flipptyfloppity said:


> Although some of that is due to it getting closer to the equator and thus has longer days than us.


Not so much, as we are very near the Spring Equinox.

This time of year the difference in length of daylight between Los Angeles and the equator is about 10 minutes, and decreasing by 1 - 2 minutes a day. The difference in longitude between LA and launch site is about 36 degrees, or 10 percent of the circumference of the earth. This means there is about 2.4 hours (2 hours and 24 minutes, 144 minutes, or in Sea Launch terms 8,640 seconds) difference in local sunset time. Local sunset in LA is 7pm PDT. Therefore, the sun will set at about 9:24PM PDT at the site. This is past my bedtime so I cannot check the webcam to verify...

This is a perfect example of an engineer with time on his hands. Before you know it the dang thread is _off topic_ again!


----------



## sunking

cforrest said:


> 1st page of the mission album:
> 
> http://www.sea-launch.com/mission_directv-11/mission_album/page1/page1.html


They sure do look like a fun bunch!


----------



## dbooth

Lancelink said:


> Not so much, as we are very near the Spring Equinox.
> 
> This time of year the difference in length of daylight between Los Angeles and the equator is about 10 minutes, and decreasing by 1 - 2 minutes a day. The difference in longitude between LA and launch site is about 36 degrees, or 10 percent of the circumference of the earth. This means there is about 2.4 hours (2 hours and 24 minutes, 144 minutes, or in Sea Launch terms 8,640 seconds) difference in local sunset time. Local sunset in LA is 7pm PDT. Therefore, the sun will set at about 9:24PM PDT at the site. This is past my bedtime so I cannot check the webcam to verify...
> 
> This is a perfect example of an engineer with time on his hands. Before you know it the dang thread is _off topic_ again!


Damn u need a hobby.


----------



## cartrivision

doctor j said:


> Watching the Odyssey webcam and timing first light, then comparing to the sun clock it seems the launch platform is nearing 154 west longitude,it's intended launch co-ordinate.
> As of 11:50 EDT Odessey is still under power heading south southwest by the sunrise.
> Fun to see if it stops today.
> 
> Doctor j


We know the day that it left (3/2) and that it takes 11 days to get to it's destination, so it will probably arrive some time in the next 24 hours.


----------



## cforrest

2nd page of the mission album:

http://www.sea-launch.com/mission_directv-11/mission_album/page2/page2.html


----------



## HoTat2

cforrest said:


> 2nd page of the mission album:
> 
> http://www.sea-launch.com/mission_directv-11/mission_album/page2/page2.html


Interesting; I take it these compilation of photos are obviously of the "Launch Control Center" aboard the "Commander" ship? And I would have to believe that the perspective of the camera which took these photos is somewhat misleading of course, as the control center looks to be quite spacious to be onboard a ship.


----------



## D*HR-20

It's looks spacious for a ship because that isn't on the ship that is back in Long Beach. I sort of skimmed through their last launch video and the President or some higher up at Sea Launch walked from the Command Center to a party and launch viewing they were having back on land for the land-based Sea Launch employees.


----------



## P Smith

Could be wide angle lenses, but is you saw the ship outside - it's huge, like on cruise one.


----------



## Richierich

When will we know when we can record the launch and will it be on channel 570??? It doesn't show up now when I did a Search for Sea Launch!!!


----------



## fornold

Having seen mission control in Houston in person, it is small compared to how it looks in pictures, almost shockingly so. The wide angle lenses really distort distances.


----------



## ncgbrown

More mission pages including the rendezvous of Odyssey and Commander:

Sea Launch Mission Album - Page 5


----------



## mcbeevee

richierich said:


> When will we know when we can record the launch and will it be on channel 570??? It doesn't show up now when I did a Search for Sea Launch!!!


The last few launches did not show up in the guide until a day or so before the launch. Wait until Sunday, then check the guide.


----------



## Richierich

I'll be out in Park City, Utah skiing so hopefully my Slingbox will work and I can schedule that way!!! Thanks.


----------



## dogs31

richierich said:


> I'll be out in Park City, Utah skiing so hopefully my Slingbox will work and I can schedule that way!!! Thanks.


Ahh Sundance


----------



## doctor j

Daylight in the South Pacific (mid actually). 15:50 GMT
Odyssey still plodding along.
Hope it gets to launch station today.


Doctor j


----------



## MIMOTech

How much time is needed to prepare to launch once they arrive?


----------



## mcbeevee

richierich said:


> I'll be out in Park City, Utah skiing so hopefully my Slingbox will work and I can schedule that way!!! Thanks.


You can also use the DVR scheduler on Directv's website.


----------



## sbelmont

mcbeevee said:


> You can also use the DVR scheduler on Directv's website.


Or on your BlackBerry, Palm, etc...


----------



## doctor j

MIMOTech said:


> How much time is needed to prepare to launch once they arrive?


They begin a 72 hr countdown once Odyssey on sight and submerged to launch ballast depth.

Doctor j


----------



## LameLefty

> Or on your BlackBerry, Palm, etc...


But still not on many Verizon embedded mobile phone browsers.


----------



## Richierich

I'll use Slingbox but if I can't get enough bandwidth for that I'll use Directv.com's DVR SCHEDULER!!! Thanks.


----------



## vfr781rider

If I'm not mistaken, it appears the Sea Launch launch vehicle has just stopped. I do believe they may be on site!


----------



## Interceptor

Yes, and it looks like they may be facing generally east now. Certainly can't see any wake behind them, as you're looking toward the sunset.


----------



## doctor j

No
I think the wake is still there just hard to see because of the sunset.
They are definitely close however as they have clearly changed course and are heading almost due east (directly away from the sunset).
Still an hour or two of light so maybe they can get in position and ballast.
Wonder if the depth perception is enough to tell when they've "sunk" to launch position.

Doctor j


----------



## cartrivision

Interceptor said:


> Yes, and it looks like they may be facing generally east now. Certainly can't see any wake behind them, as you're looking toward the sunset.


For a while in the last hour they were traveling east. You could see the prop wash trail behind them pointing towards the sunset in the west. Now there doesn't seem to be any prop wash trail.


----------



## doctor j

02:10 GMT webcam pix less suggestion of movement.
So YES , I think D11 is on station and starting final wait to
"light that candle!"

Good Luck and have a great ride D11

Doctor j


----------



## mike_augie

suprised we have not heard from directv-11 (poster) in a while??? thought he might stop by and say good-by to us or atleast that he was all well and good...  :grin:


----------



## Richierich

mike_augie said:


> suprised we have not heard from directv-11 (poster) in a while??? thought he might stop by and say good-by to us or atleast that he was all well and good...  :grin:


Is that his member name???  :grin:


----------



## mike_augie

richierich said:


> Is that his member name???  :grin:


http://www.dbstalk.com/member.php?u=38174

Yes "him" and his "brother" has been by here time to time......


----------



## Sixto

Looks like it may have stopped moving ...

http://www.navigon.net/sl/pictures/

Don't see large waves like before .... might be there ...


----------



## cforrest

Sixto,

I agree, I think they are at 154W. Visible satellite loops seemed to agree with the sunset on webcam and darkness on the satellite loop.


----------



## RakyeshM

DirecTV is any day better than DishTV. Primary reason – NDTV 24x7 is offered only on DirecTV. Other reasons – fantastic picture & sound quality. Most important reason – my internet and TV bills have reduced. 

--
Rakyesh


----------



## scriptohio

*Long Beach, Calif., March 14, 2008 *- The Sea Launch team has arrived at the launch site on the equator and will initiate a 72-hour countdown today, in preparation for the launch of the DIRECTV 11 broadcast satellite on Monday, March 17. Liftoff is planned at 3:49 pm PDT (22:39 GMT), at the opening of a 58-minute launch window. All systems are proceeding on schedule.

With operations at the launch site now underway, the marine crew has ballasted the Odyssey Launch Platform to its launch depth for stability. The Sea Launch Commander will be stationed near the Odyssey throughout the weekend, occasionally connected by a link bridge that enables foot traffic between the two vessels.

On the day before launch, the rocket will be rolled out of its environmentally-protected hangar on the platform and automatically erected on the launch pad. Before fueling begins, all personnel will evacuate the platform and transfer to the ship, which will be stationed about four miles uprange, throughout launch operations. At launch, the Zenit-3SL vehicle will lift the 5,923 kg (13,058 lb) DIRECTV 11 satellite into geosynchronous transfer orbit, on its way to a final orbital location of 99.2 degrees West Longitude.


----------



## MIMOTech

Doctorj, Thanks for the reply.....Glad to hear that the launcher is on station now.


----------



## doctor j

scriptohio said:


> *Long Beach, Calif., March 14, 2008 *- The Sea Launch team has arrived at the launch site on the equator and will initiate a 72-hour countdown today, in preparation for the launch of the DIRECTV 11 broadcast satellite on Monday, March 17. Liftoff is planned at 3:49 pm PDT (22:39 GMT), at the opening of a 58-minute launch window. All systems are proceeding on schedule.
> 
> With operations at the launch site now underway, the marine crew has ballasted the Odyssey Launch Platform to its launch depth for stability. The Sea Launch Commander will be stationed near the Odyssey throughout the weekend, occasionally connected by a link bridge that enables foot traffic between the two vessels.
> 
> On the day before launch, the rocket will be rolled out of its environmentally-protected hangar on the platform and automatically erected on the launch pad. Before fueling begins, all personnel will evacuate the platform and transfer to the ship, which will be stationed about four miles uprange, throughout launch operations. At launch, the Zenit-3SL vehicle will lift the 5,923 kg (13,058 lb) DIRECTV 11 satellite into geosynchronous transfer orbit, on its way to a final orbital location of 99.2 degrees West Longitude.


Great News but can't find source.
Where was this posted first

Doctor j


----------



## Sixto

doctor j said:


> Great News but can't find source.
> Where was this posted first


Here ...

http://www.boeing.com/special/sea-launch/news_releases/nr_080314.html


----------



## HoTat2

Hey Folks;

Just out of curiosity, does anyone understand the, …well, I guess one scientifically awkward way to refer to it would be the “celestial mechanics governing movement of artificial earth orbiting satellites.”  I notice in the D11’s mission profile on Sea Launch’s web-site, that D11’s final infection to its geosynchronous transfer orbit (GTO) results in a highly elliptical orbit of 36,482 km apogee and 250 km perigee (0.00 inclination of course). With the first apogee pass appearing to occur somewhere over Indonesia according to the earth map of D11’s ground track during launch. 

Now I understand all about its insertion into a geostationary orbit (GEO) from the transfer orbit by the satellite conducting a controlled prograde apogee burn to increase its speed at that point which therefore raises the altitude and lowers the speed at perigee to eventually circularize to orbit.

But I was always a little fuzzy on how they get the satellite to its desired slot of 99.2 degrees? Actually I guess for that matter, more generally, how do they migrate geosynchronous satellites from one slot to another? Maybe temporarily increase their orbital altitude (reducing its speed) slighty beyond geosynchronous to allow the earth’s rotation to eventually bring the required longitude slot underneath the satellite, then lower it back to geosynchronous altitude? Or vice versa by lowering its altitude (increasing its speed) to allow the satellite to “catch up” to a particular longitude position. Then raise the satellite back up to geosynchronous altitude?


----------



## daveshouse

My head just exploded. Thanks HoTat


----------



## tcusta00

daveshouse said:


> My head just exploded. Thanks HoTat


Ditto! Giggity Giggity.


----------



## P Smith

It has been discussed in details here - you can find that old thread or follow your own right suggestion - two phases of decease/increase speed for reach other position - sequence depends of direction.


----------



## MarkN

I'm VERY confused


----------



## Sixto

The sun is rising and the seas look calm: http://www.navigon.net/sl/pictures/


----------



## Tom Robertson

HoTat2 said:


> .....But I was always a little fuzzy on how they get the satellite to its desired slot of 99.2 degrees? Actually I guess for that matter, more generally, how do they migrate geosynchronous satellites from one slot to another? Maybe temporarily increase their orbital altitude (reducing its speed) slighty beyond geosynchronous to allow the earth's rotation to eventually bring the required longitude slot underneath the satellite, then lower it back to geosynchronous altitude? Or vice versa by lowering its altitude (increasing its speed) to allow the satellite to "catch up" to a particular longitude position. Then raise the satellite back up to geosynchronous altitude?


You guess very well. That is exactly how they migrate satellites. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## LameLefty

Tom's right. It's been many years since my undergrad orbital mechanics class but the basic principles aren't that hard.


----------



## spectrumsp

_"...On the day before launch, the rocket will be rolled out of its environmentally-protected hangar on the platform and automatically erected on the launch pad. Before fueling begins, all personnel will evacuate the platform and transfer to the ship, which will be stationed about four miles uprange, throughout launch operations. At launch, the Zenit-3SL vehicle will lift the 5,923 kg (13,058 lb) DIRECTV 11 satellite into geosynchronous transfer orbit, on its way to a final orbital location of 99.2 degrees West Longitude."_

Just a point of clarification from an olde SAC Missile Launch Crew Commander...a "rocket" is an unguided vehicle while a "missile" has a guidance system integrated into it...this launch vehicle is a missile, not a rocket.

I'll now go back to sleep...


----------



## LameLefty

spectrumsp said:


> Just a point of clarification from an olde SAC Missile Launch Crew Commander...a "rocket" is an unguided vehicle while a "missile" has a guidance system integrated into it...this launch vehicle is a missile, not a rocket.
> 
> I'll now go back to sleep...


Yeah but remember, "missile" is a scary word that brings up mental images of WMDs, nuclear holocaust and general mayhem. "Rocket" makes people think of astronauts, Tang, moon rocks and apple pie. 

P.S. I had a missile slot in ROTC until my knees betrayed me late in college and killed my military career faster than the end of the Cold War would've done anyway. :lol:


----------



## litzdog911

Things are heating up now! Love it! Let's hope the launch is broadcast live on DirecTV.


----------



## vfr781rider

The Commander is now in view. Yippee!


----------



## lwilli201

Just for information, AMC-14 (For Dish) is less than 4 hours from blast off. Same launch vehicle that launched D10.

http://streamvox.streamos.com/vyvx/ils031408/


----------



## P Smith

Yeah, E* is always ahead of DTV.


----------



## lwilli201

P Smith said:


> Yeah, E* is always ahead of DTV.


But you could say that D10 beat AMC-14.


----------



## P Smith

Only by own mass, not by time to be ready for us, customers.


----------



## lwilli201

P Smith said:


> Only by own mass, not by time to be ready for us, customers.


It will take AMC-14 a lot longer to get into position then D11 since D11 will be an equitorial launch.


----------



## tommydallas

Any bets on what the first national HD channel carried by D11 will be?

I am hoping for Comedy Central.


----------



## inkahauts

Just curious... anyone know if amc-14 and d11 will ever pass close to each other as they head for their respective homes... You don't think AMC-14 would try and pick a fight?


----------



## longrider

Let it pick the fight - it would be the last thing it ever does...


----------



## P Smith

While D11 is waiting for very restrictive weather and water conditions, AMC-14 already fly to that 56W degree.


----------



## Sixto

Come next week this will be our favorite link again:

http://www.n2yo.com/?s=31862

We just need to know the value for s= (for D11)

Then we'll all become stargazers again 

Nice sunny day on the platform today (http://www.navigon.net/sl/pictures/)


----------



## P Smith

Could we join the observation and calculations for both D11 and AMC-14 in same thread ?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

P Smith said:


> Could we join the observation and calculations for both D11 and AMC-14 in same thread ?


Maybe after D11 launches successfully, we can consider it.


----------



## P Smith

Umm, why we should wait, if one sat already setlle on intermediate orbit ?


----------



## MIAMI1683

Do we know if they are going to show it live? I would like to record it. so if we have any info. please let me know!


----------



## moonman

MIAMI1683 said:


> Do we know if they are going to show it live? I would like to record it. so if we have any info. please let me know!


============
We just don't know yet...SeaLaunch has a uplink truck at the homeport, and will
carry the launch live, but will DirecTV carry it? They did carry Direct-10 on ch. 570
last time out. This is a dynamic channel, meaning that they can make it available
to all, should they choose to do so. Last time around, they waited for the last
couple of hours before the event, to open the channel. Meantime here are the
Satellite coverage plans from SeaLaunch:
SATELLITE TRANSMISSION COORDINATES & SCHEDULE:

Transmission Test: 3:00pm - 3:30pm PDT / 1800 - 1830 EDT 
Live Broadcast Starts: 3:30pm PDT / 1830 EDT 
Launch Window: 3:49pm PDT / 1849 EDT 
Live Broadcast Ends: 5:30pm PDT / 2030 EDT approx

Satellite: Galaxy 11, Ku band Digital 
Transponder: 19 (nineteen) Ku, SLOT A ( 9 MHZ) 
Orbital Slot: 91 degrees West Longitude 
Downlink Frequency: 12066.5 Mhz Horizontal 
FEC: 3 / 4 
Symbol Rate: 6.1113 4:2:0 
Audios: Audio channel 1 / Audio channel 2 = Program Mix ( English) 
Standard: 
525 NTSC

For technical assistance on Monday, March 17th, please contact the uplink truck at Sea Launch Home Port - Long Beach, CA after 10am PDT, at 562-951-7044 or 562-951-7045. In advance of March 17, contact Barbara Sipes, The Casey Company, 818-355-5747 or [email protected]

WEBCAST:
Our live streaming video of the DIRECTV 11 mission will be available at:
http://www.sea-launch.com/current_index_webcast.html


----------



## MIAMI1683

moonman said:


> ============
> We just don't know yet...SeaLaunch has a uplink truck at the homeport, and will
> carry the launch live, but will DirecTV carry it? They did carry Direct-10 on ch. 570
> last time out. This is a dynamic channel, meaning that they can make it available
> to all, should they choose to do so. Last time around, they waited for the last
> couple of hours before the event, to open the channel. Meantime here are the
> Satellite coverage plans from SeaLaunch:
> SATELLITE TRANSMISSION COORDINATES & SCHEDULE:
> 
> Transmission Test: 3:00pm - 3:30pm PDT / 1800 - 1830 EDT
> Live Broadcast Starts: 3:30pm PDT / 1830 EDT
> Launch Window: 3:49pm PDT / 1849 EDT
> Live Broadcast Ends: 5:30pm PDT / 2030 EDT approx
> 
> Satellite: Galaxy 11, Ku band Digital
> Transponder: 19 (nineteen) Ku, SLOT A ( 9 MHZ)
> Orbital Slot: 91 degrees West Longitude
> Downlink Frequency: 12066.5 Mhz Horizontal
> FEC: 3 / 4
> Symbol Rate: 6.1113 4:2:0
> Audios: Audio channel 1 / Audio channel 2 = Program Mix ( English)
> Standard:
> 525 NTSC
> 
> For technical assistance on Monday, March 17th, please contact the uplink truck at Sea Launch Home Port - Long Beach, CA after 10am PDT, at 562-951-7044 or 562-951-7045. In advance of March 17, contact Barbara Sipes, The Casey Company, 818-355-5747 or [email protected]
> 
> WEBCAST:
> Our live streaming video of the DIRECTV 11 mission will be available at:
> http://www.sea-launch.com/current_index_webcast.html


 I watched D20 also. Thanks for the GREAT info too. I will monitor it carefully on Monday and set a manuel recording of possible.

D-


----------



## yuppers519

It says to be announced in the guide on channel 570 for 6:00 pm eatsern time so maybe it will be on?


----------



## P Smith

Lets hope the sat will not follow fellow AMC-14.


----------



## cforrest

P Smith said:


> Lets hope the sat will not follow fellow AMC-14.


I should hope not. Man are we lucky D10 went off without a hitch from Baikonur. Hoping all goes well Monday for D11.


----------



## Tom Robertson

P Smith said:


> Lets hope the sat will not follow fellow AMC-14.





cforrest said:


> I should hope not. Man are we lucky D10 went off without a hitch from Baikonur. Hoping all goes well Monday for D11.


For those who don't yet know, AMC-14 failed to reach full orbit today and is considered a launch failure. Please let us keep this thread dedicated to D11 and its (going to be) successful launch. For more AMC-14 details check out this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=122797

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Sixto

Tom Robertson said:


> For those who don't yet know, AMC-14 failed to reach full orbit today and is considered a launch failure. Please let us keep this thread dedicated to D11 and its (going to be) successful launch. For more AMC-14 details check out this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=122797
> 
> Thanks,
> Tom


Wow.


----------



## Tom Robertson

My belief (unconfirmed by anyone who really knows this stuff) is that the first stages of AMC-14's launch went well, so that any common components between SeaLaunch's vehicle and ILSLaunches Proton M will be cleared relatively quickly.

My hope, without any direct information from DIRECTV or SeaLaunch, is that D11 will not be delayed by much if at all.

Of course, we will get some updates fairly soon.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## hdtvfan0001

From what I have been reading.....it appears the 2nd stage burn went amuck and put the sat into the wrong orbit. It sounds like it is so far off that the unit will be lost.

Boy...if D11 goes up Monday successfully, will this ever cause a huge HD badwidth gap for perhaps up to 6 months between Dish and DirecTV. I don't wish anything bad for Dish, but let's face it, all these launches come at a competitive time and this will really hurt Dish.

In any case...hoping for the best Monday night on D11. From the last photos (calm seas), and other reports....it looks like all things are looking good for a timely launch. Hopefully, all the units will perform well too, so that D11 is in place for testing soon. 

I guess for Tom, this is almost personal now (his baby)...


----------



## Indiana627

Tom Robertson said:


> For those who don't yet know, AMC-14 failed to reach full orbit today and is considered a launch failure. Please let us keep this thread dedicated to D11 and its (going to be) successful launch. For more AMC-14 details check out this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=122797
> 
> Thanks,
> Tom


Wow +1.


----------



## syphix

Does D11 use a similar Proton rocket for Monday's launch??


----------



## Stuart Sweet

It's important to note that the AMC14 loss was an anomaly. The rockets and launch systems used by both DIRECTV and Dish satellites are very solid, that's why they are used. 

I join Tom and the other moderators in wishing the best for Dish network, and ask that we focus our discussion on the upcoming DIRECTV11 launch. 

Tom, did you put that secret message on the outside of the rocket like I asked you to?


----------



## PMX4

syphix said:


> Does D11 use a similar Proton rocket for Monday's launch??


No, accord to the sources D11's vehicle is Zenit-3SL (Sea Launch variant) which is basically an Ukrainian rocket.


----------



## MIAMI1683

Well sorry for Dish, but I hope D11 goes up without any problems.


----------



## moonman

The broadcasat is in the guide if you want to set the DVR.

Monday, 6:30-8:30 ET, channel 573. (The DIRECTV Satellite Launch)
__________________


----------



## Draconis

I'm seeing that in my guide as well. 

Channel 573 shows “The DIRECTV Satellite Launch” at 3:30 PM PST on Monday 3/17/08.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Ratara said:


> I'm seeing that in my guide as well.
> 
> Channel 573 shows "The DIRECTV Satellite Launch" at 3:30 PM PST on Monday 3/17/08.


Same here...6:30pm EST, Channel 573. Set to record.


----------



## Steve615

Seeing the info in the guide here too.5:30-7:30PM CDT in our guide.DVRs are set to record.Thanks for the info moonman.


----------



## flipptyfloppity

The SeaLaunch Commander (it appears) is on camera right now now on the webcam. Looks interesting at night.

http://www.navigon.net/sl/pictures/


----------



## dwrats_56

at about 15:00 GMT the bridge was in place between Sea Launch Commander and Odyssey.

That would have to be weird walking across that in the dark.!danger:


----------



## Lord Vader

hdtvfan0001 said:


> From what I have been reading.....it appears the 2nd stage burn went amuck and put the sat into the wrong orbit. It sounds like it is so far off that the unit will be lost.


Does that mean it will plummet to earth, killing someone, like the recently destroyed spy satellite? Maybe we should have our government shoot it down like the last one.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

I just hope D11 doesn't smash into AMC-14 on the way up to its final orbital spot.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Lord Vader said:


> Does that mean it will plummet to earth, killing someone, like the recently destroyed spy satellite? Maybe we should have our government shoot it down like the last one.


It means its up there, but in the wrong orbit.

They have 2 choices....

1) Use the onboard fuel to maneuver it into the right location (which will drop down its lifespan to much less than 12 years - now maybe only 3 -4 years
2) Let it burn up (once they place it in position to do so) and apply for the insurance claim on the sat

I'm sure there wer plenty of meetings the past 24 hours to review these options.

In any case, its not good news for the Dish folks.

:backtotop

As far as D11, let's hope things go better. We now can also watch the launch on Channel 573 on Monday....


----------



## MIAMI1683

Set the DVR here too! can't wait for Monday night now. It's the only new TV in right now.


----------



## phatmatt1215

I am sure this has been asked and answered many times, but if, in fact, D11 launches on Monday, about how long might it be before we start seeing HD channels from that satellite?


----------



## Tom Robertson

After having a very successful launch this week, D11 will operational in roughly 6-10 weeks. In theory could be sooner (or later), but not likely.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## phatmatt1215

Tom Robertson said:


> After having a very successful launch this week, D11 will operational in roughly 6-10 weeks. In theory could be sooner (or later), but not likely.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Thanks, Tom.


----------



## Neural762

hdtvfan0001 said:


> As far as D11, let's hope things go better. We now can also watch the launch on Channel 573 on Monday....


Am I the only one that finds it slightly ironic that the launch coverage of a new HD satellite will not be available in HD?


----------



## jdspencer

How long does it take to get the rocket ready for launch once it arrives at the launch coordinates? They must be getting close to the site because I see another ship on the webcam site.

I guess I'm unobservant. There's no wake, so they are there.


----------



## HoTat2

Neural762 said:


> Am I the only one that finds it slightly ironic that the launch coverage of a new HD satellite will not be available in HD?


While there may be an irony to it. It is perfectly understandable since DirecTV is most assuredly rebroadcasting the feed from Sea Launch's Ku band satellite uplink truck outside their launch control center in Long Beach, CA. Which will be telecasting the launch in standard 525 NTSC. See moonman's post #957.

Therefore it wouldn't be much point for DirecTV to broadcast it in HD, since it would be nothing but an unconverted pillar-boxed picture.


----------



## litzdog911

jdspencer said:


> How long does it take to get the rocket ready for launch once it arrives at the launch coordinates? They must be getting close to the site because I see another ship on the webcam site.
> 
> I guess I'm unobservant. There's no wake, so they are there.


Yep, they're there!


----------



## HoTat2

jdspencer said:


> How long does it take to get the rocket ready for launch once it arrives at the launch coordinates? They must be getting close to the site because I see another ship on the webcam site.
> 
> I guess I'm unobservant. There's no wake, so they are there.


The Odyssey launch platform actually arrived at its designated coordinates, and flooded its ballast tanks to launch depth position sometime yesterday. See "scriptohio's" post # 927. The official press release only mentions the rollout from hanger, erection, and fueling of the rocket to take place "one day" prior to the initial launch time set for 3:49 PST. Which is at the start of a 58 min. launch window


----------



## rrrick8

Ships are getting pretty close together now.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Neural762 said:


> Am I the only one that finds it slightly ironic that the launch coverage of a new HD satellite will not be available in HD?


You are not alone.....I've been saying that since D7S went up several launches ago...


----------



## cnmsales

Now would be a good time for Directv to start working on matching any new sats Dish plans to launch. This is a time that Directv could really put a hurtin on Dish.


----------



## rrrick8

2 ships are connected.


----------



## DiscDoctor2000

Just out of curiosity, will the newer AT9/AU9 slimline dishes be able to pick up the signal from D11?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

DiscDoctor2000 said:


> Just out of curiosity, will the newer AT9/AU9 slimline dishes be able to pick up the signal from D11?


Yes. There will be two SAT's at the 99 spot just like there is at 103. You will have signals reading for 99s and 99c (this will be D11).


----------



## HoTat2

DiscDoctor2000 said:


> Just out of curiosity, will the newer AT9/AU9 slimline dishes be able to pick up the signal from D11?


More precisely, it would be the "older" (or 1st generation) "AT-9" dish and the "newer" (second generation) "AU-9" slimline dish. And yes both can receive D11 once it is deployed and operational at 99.2. The LNBF unit with oval shaped feed horn furthest to the right when facing the LNB assembly from the dish's point of view receives from the 99, 101, and 103 satellite positions.


----------



## phatmatt1215

Is there any ideas as to what city's locals will be able to be received once D11 is operational? I REALLY want my LaCrosse-Eau Claire, Wisconsin locals in HD.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

We should see them start erecting the D11 sat/rocket unit on Odyssey some time in the next 24 hours in preparatoin for final testing prior to launch on Monday night - they usually go through 1 full day of testing.....


----------



## litzdog911

phatmatt1215 said:


> Is there any ideas as to what city's locals will be able to be received once D11 is operational? I REALLY want my LaCrosse-Eau Claire, Wisconsin locals in HD.


Nothing specific has yet been announced.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

BMoreRavens said:


> Yes. There will be two SAT's at the 99 spot just like there is at 103. You will have signals reading for 99s and 99c (this will be D11).


Can we review one more time please, Spaceway 1, 2 and D10 are where again? And and D11 will be going where again?

Thanks


----------



## Sixto

theratpatrol said:


> Can we review one more time please, Spaceway 1, 2 and D10 are where again? And and D11 will be going where again?
> 
> Thanks


Spaceway 1 is Spotbeam-only at 103. (http://www.n2yo.com/?s=28644)

D10 is CONUS/Spotbeam at 103. (http://www.n2yo.com/?s=31862)

Spaceway 2 is Spotbeam-only at 99. (http://www.n2yo.com/?s=28903)

D11 will be CONUS/Spotbeam at 99.


----------



## RAD

Just for clearification, D10 has CONUS and Spotbeams being used. D11 is a twin of D10 and will also be used for CONUS and Spotbeams.


----------



## Hdhead

phatmatt1215 said:


> Is there any ideas as to what city's locals will be able to be received once D11 is operational? I REALLY want my LaCrosse-Eau Claire, Wisconsin locals in HD.


I too am in the LaCrosse area. Thursday I had a service visit by D* for a bad multiswitch. Anyway, got talking to the tech. He said they just received a memo from D* stating that they will be moving the locals from the 72 degree sat to the normal array of sats sometime late in April and that subs will have to have a slimline dish. This is surely a good hope for HD coming soon.


----------



## HoTat2

Hdhead said:


> I too am in the LaCrosse area. Thursday I had a service visit by D* for a bad multiswitch. Anyway, got talking to the tech. He said they just received a memo from D* stating that they will be moving the locals from the 72 degree sat to the normal array of sats sometime late in April and that subs will have to have a slimline dish. This is surely a good hope for HD coming soon.


I don't mean to throw cold water on your hopes for HD locals coming soon to your particular DMA. However, even if this memo were true as to the timing of such a transition of the LiLs from 72.5 to the Ka band birds at 99, 103, and possibly even the Ka band capabilities of DirecTV 9S at 101. It is still no guarantee of HD locals coming to those markets any time soon. But DirecTV is mainly interested in broadcasting those SD locals in MPEG-4 format, as they are with all newer LiL markets that are being added to the Ka band satellites at present.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Sixto said:


> Spaceway 1 is Spotbeam-only at 103. (http://www.n2yo.com/?s=28644)
> 
> D10 is CONUS/Spotbeam at 103. (http://www.n2yo.com/?s=31862)
> 
> Spaceway 2 is Spotbeam-only at 99. (http://www.n2yo.com/?s=28903)
> 
> D11 will be CONUS/Spotbeam at 99.


Hey, Sixto what a about a link to our own information thread: *DIRECTV and Ka (with satellite configs)* 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## inkahauts

Hdhead said:


> I too am in the LaCrosse area. Thursday I had a service visit by D* for a bad multiswitch. Anyway, got talking to the tech. He said they just received a memo from D* stating that they will be moving the locals from the 72 degree sat to the normal array of sats sometime late in April and that subs will have to have a slimline dish. This is surely a good hope for HD coming soon.


I have made much speculation on all markets getting sd locals in MPEG-4... I believe you will see HD on Feb 19, 2009....

Back to topic....

Anyone having a lauch party? It is St.patricks day after all....


----------



## P Smith

Don't provoke fortune - we have one down already.


----------



## Sixto

Tom Robertson said:


> Hey, Sixto what a about a link to our own information thread: *DIRECTV and Ka (with satellite configs)*
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Oh yeah ... I missed the best link of all! 

Thanks Tom.


----------



## cforrest

72hr countdown:

http://www.sea-launch.com/mission_directv-11/L-72/l-72.html


----------



## dwrats_56

The bridge is back. At least they have daylight.


----------



## lwilli201

Just watched a series of pictures on the web cam and the Commander hooked up to the Odyssey for a few minutes. I wonder if this means the Odyssey crew has moved to the Commander?


----------



## dwrats_56

If what I have read and understood correctly, the crew does not leave the Odyssey until the rocket is upright and fueling has begun. Usually, about 24 hours before launch.


----------



## Tom Robertson

They leave before fueling starts. Way too dangerous to be around that stuff.


----------



## Grentz

dwrats_56 said:


> If what I have read and understood correctly, the crew does not leave the Odyssey until the rocket is upright and fueling has begun. Usually, about 24 hours before launch.





Tom Robertson said:


> They leave before fueling starts. Way too dangerous to be around that stuff.


Yup, according to their site they leave before fueling. They leave about 4-5hrs before launch it seems.

http://www.sea-launch.com/sllaunch_vehicle.htm


----------



## DCSholtis

Cool. I got my DVR set up for Monday's launch.


----------



## SParker

What channel?


----------



## TheRatPatrol

SParker said:


> What channel?


573


----------



## moonman

SParker said:


> What channel?


==============
See http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1500883&postcount=971
for details....I knew the Mods should have put it in the title thread!


----------



## Drew2k

It's also in the DBSTalk Recording Alerts forum.


----------



## dwrats_56

It is kinda hard to see with the sunrise glare, but it appears that D11 is out of the garage.

OH YEA!!! OH YEA!!!


----------



## rrrick8

dwrats_56 said:


> It is kinda hard to see with the sunrise glare, but it appears that D11 is out of the garage.
> 
> OH YEA!!! OH YEA!!!


I was about to post the same. Next cam shot will hopefully be better.


----------



## Sixto

yep. looks like d11 is out there. horizontal so far.


----------



## ctaranto

hdtvfan0001 said:


> As far as D11, let's hope things go better. We now can also watch the launch on Channel 573 on Monday....


I'm trying to schedule this remotely (m.directv.com), and the launch is listed as:

The DIRECTV Satellite Launch
Ch. 573, PTNW, NR (Not Rated)
3/17, 6:30p - 8:30p

I thought it was going to be launched around 12:30pm (EDT).

I'm in EDT as well....

-Craig


----------



## Sixto

ctaranto said:


> I'm trying to schedule this remotely (m.directv.com), and the launch is listed as:
> 
> The DIRECTV Satellite Launch
> Ch. 573, PTNW, NR (Not Rated)
> 3/17, 6:30p - 8:30p
> 
> I thought it was going to be launched around 12:30pm (EDT).
> 
> I'm in EDT as well....
> 
> -Craig


that's the correct time-slot. 6:49pm ET launch.

http://www.sea-launch.com/current_launch.htm


----------



## fl panthers

ctaranto said:


> I'm trying to schedule this remotely (m.directv.com), and the launch is listed as:
> 
> The DIRECTV Satellite Launch
> Ch. 573, PTNW, NR (Not Rated)
> 3/17, 6:30p - 8:30p
> 
> I thought it was going to be launched around 12:30pm (EDT).
> 
> I'm in EDT as well....
> 
> -Craig


thread headline says d11 satelitte discussion;launch date set (march 17 3:30pm pt) thats et plus 3 hrs unless the world spins the other way


----------



## ctaranto

Yes, I'm an idiot. :icon_stup EDT is 3 hours ahead (not behind) of PDT.

Thanks,

-Craig


----------



## rrrick8

Up it goes.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan

I don't know if this has been mentioned yet or not....but we should all meet in the chat room tomorrow night.


----------



## Sixto

HDTVsportsfan said:


> I don't know if this has been mentioned yet or not....but we should all meet in the chat room tomorrow night.


Good idea. See you there ...


----------



## HDTVsportsfan

Oh....just remembered....Chat doesn't open until 7:00 PM Eastern.

Hmmmm......


----------



## dwrats_56

rrrick8 said:


> Up it goes.


:eek2: Oh, you mean vertical. Scared me for a minute.


----------



## Sixto

looks pretty http://www.navigon.net/sl/pictures/

so happy no delay due to AMC-14.


----------



## fl panthers

dwrats_56 said:


> :eek2: Oh, you mean vertical. Scared me for a minute.


u and me both


----------



## HoTat2

rrrick8 said:


> Up it goes.


Yep;

Let's just hope when this expression really applies tomorrow instead of just a reference to the Rockets' launch pad erection, all goes well. A fervent plea to all Sea Launch mission specialists. NO AMC-14s!

Yea I know; as though they can totally control such mishaps given these thing's technical complexity.

But there's nothing wrong with wishful thinking anyway


----------



## rrrick8

dwrats_56 said:


> :eek2: Oh, you mean vertical. Scared me for a minute.


Lol. Yeah, I guess I should have been more specific.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

HDTVsportsfan said:


> Oh....just remembered....Chat doesn't open until 7:00 PM Eastern.
> 
> Hmmmm......


We will make the necessary arrangements so you can use the chat


----------



## HDTVsportsfan

Thanks.


----------



## Lord Vader

Sixto said:


> looks pretty http://www.navigon.net/sl/pictures/
> 
> so happy no delay due to AMC-14.


And the sea looks so tranquil. The second pic proves Columbus was right, doesn't it?


----------



## Sixto

Lord Vader said:


> And the sea looks so tranquil. The second pic proves Columbus was right, doesn't it?


Speaking of tranquil ...

Fingers crossed ...

Will be so nice and tranquil at about 10pm ET tomorrow night when D11 is nicely in orbit ...

Then we'll have another 500mhz of national bandwidth of HD for years to come ... along with the 500mhz we got with D10 ...

Knock on wood ...


----------



## RAD

Please don't jinx things by counting your chickens before their hatched.


----------



## sbl

Remote scheduling didn't work for me. I found the listing but then it said "program not available", so I scheduled it manually on the DVR. It's listed in the guide as "Directv satellite launch" or something similar.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

I have received confirmation, that there is no delay in tomorrow's launch (due to the weekends events elsewhere).

Everything is proceeding as planned.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan

That's great news. Thanks Earl.


----------



## moonman

sbl said:


> Remote scheduling didn't work for me. I found the listing but then it said "program not available", so I scheduled it manually on the DVR. It's listed in the guide as "Directv satellite launch" or something similar.


===========
Probably as a result of this channel not being "available" to the regular viewers.
A manual recording should work as DirecTV will make it available to all, shortly before the event. In any event, you can sked. it via the regular guide data..worked for me...


----------



## moonman

Earl Bonovich said:


> I have received confirmation, that there is no delay in tomorrow's launch (due to the weekends events elsewhere).
> 
> Everything is proceeding as planned.


=============
Now that is a diplomatic answer if I ever heard one....:lol: 
Ever consider running for Office?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

moonman said:


> =============
> Now that is a diplomatic answer if I ever heard one....:lol:
> Ever consider running for Office?




Don't want to rub salt in the wound... and other plans are continuing as planned... I am sure, that the people involved with the launch at DirecTV... worked (and are working), just a bit longer then already planned. To work with the launch crew to double check and tripple check everything... just because...

Until D11 is where it is supposed to be... It is still rocket science, and isn't a trivial process.

And as for office.... sure I have thought about it... for about 2 seconds... then realize that it isn't the life for me.


----------



## moonman

Earl Bonovich said:


> Don't want to rub salt in the wound... and other plans are continuing as planned... I am sure, that the people involved with the launch at DirecTV... worked (and are working), just a bit longer then already planned. To work with the launch crew to double check and tripple check everything... just because...
> 
> Until D11 is where it is supposed to be... It is still rocket science, and isn't a trivial process.
> 
> And as for office.... sure I have thought about it... for about 2 seconds... then realize that it isn't the life for me.


==================
Agreed....heck a failure here would be just as bad for EchoStar as it would be for
DirecTV.......EchoStar XI is sked. for June on SeaLaunch.. A failure would mean
another long delay for more H/D for everyone! 
http://msdb.honeywell-tsi.com/launches.asp


----------



## keithtd

She's out of the hangar and erect! 

Can someone provide what channel will carry the launch if there is one?


----------



## keithtd

keithtd said:


> She's out of the hangar and erect!
> 
> Can someone provide what channel will carry the launch if there is one?


Nevermind, found it by keyword searching "Launch" tomorrow at 6:30PM on 573


----------



## mcbeevee

keithtd said:


> Can someone provide what channel will carry the launch if there is one?


Channel 573 starting at 6:30pm (est).


----------



## twistedT

I know we are supposed to leave religion out of it, but after AMC-14..... GODSPEED to D-11!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dwrats_56

Launch in less than 24 hours.


----------



## SPACEMAKER

keithtd said:


> She's out of the hangar and erect!


Gotta love that web cam.


----------



## cforrest

In case anyone wants to see satellite loop of launch location, 0N 154W!

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/west/tpac/loop-vis.html

Looks good right now, which web cam images confirm! Tomorrow should be good too, with that wave to their NE keeping clouds away.


----------



## MrDad0330

Ive been looking forward to this for months..finally its here. Asside from the launch, its as much fun with all the info you guys provide and watching it become geo.. I guess with this though it will be always over the equator, just have to circlulize (sp) the orbit.. so that different than D10.

PS Earl still havent heard from DTV on my other issue, not happy about it. Still doesnt mean i dont love DTV though.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

What other issue?
if it is something I should recall, send me a PM about it...

Not a general post in one of the threads.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Inside of 24 hours now.....


----------



## Lord Vader

keithtd said:


> She's out of the hangar and erect!


Hey! This is supposed to be a family forum. Please keep your sexual prowess out of here.


----------



## n3ntj

Looking forward to a successful launch tomorrow evening and more great HD programming from D*. Good luck SeaLaunch and D*! Will be watching on ch. 573. I wonder if it will be in HD?


----------



## KDelande

Humm, not sure we'll get a launch tomorrow after all:

http://www.boeing.com/special/sea-launch/current_launch.htm

"The Sea Launch countdown for the launch of the DIRECTV 11 mission is now on hold. We will update this page with the latest information as it becomes available."

KD


----------



## HDTVsportsfan

Ouch....bummer. Hopefully it's something simple.


----------



## P Smith

O-oh !


----------



## rotomike

Im thinking its something simple. Less then 24 hour delay is my guess.

mike


----------



## talbain

could the delay have anything to do with dish's failed launch a couple of days ago?


----------



## Neural762

Webcam now shows the rocket back on its side. I assume that means they're going to put it back in the hangar.


----------



## cforrest

Front page, says to allow time for the team to study an issue. What issue, we have no idea, just hope it is nothing to serious.

http://www.sea-launch.com/index.html


----------



## Sixto

Man, just shows you how delicate this satellite stuff is ... risks every day ... and people ask why companies keep secret any programming plans ... too many unknowns ... you just don't know until the satellite is sitting in it's final resting spot in obit and fully tested.

Hopefully just a minor issue.


----------



## Sixto

It's back in storage ... gonna be a while.

http://www.navigon.net/sl/pictures/


----------



## dwrats_56

Oh Man!!!.. I go away to watch John Adams... with all of his issues....and our future country..

I come back to check on the launch of D11 and it is a do over without a lot of information. 

I hope it is a good meeting of the "congress" to resolve the outstanding issues and the delay is not too long.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

hmm... i wonder if they will say what the hold up is...

hopefully it won't be too long of a delay...


----------



## Sixto

Was just reading thru past press releases:

http://www.sea-launch.com/news.htm

Looks like they've had delays before and then restart a day or so later ... but it all depends what the issue is.

The Thuraya-3 was delayed a couple days due to weather and then 2 months when the weather took a while.

XM-4 got delayed a couple days.

Same with Echostar X.

Looks fairly common ...


----------



## lwilli201

As long as they resolve all ISSUES before they light it up, it is OK with me.


----------



## smiddy

I hope you're right...


----------



## P Smith

Doesn't looks like it weather problem, it would be announced right away.
I would prepare for long checks in the hangar.


----------



## gphvid

It's probably that idiot switch they bought at Fry's Torrance. Bad lot. Hope they got two... 

Or maybe they all forgot to autograph the rocket...


----------



## SteveHas

I know what the delay was
St Patricks Day
someone told the Russians about St. Patricks Day

tomorrow the web cam will show D-11 with a sloppy green paint job and a smiling face
the deck will be littered with empties


----------



## bdowell

Tentatively scheduled for March 18, but subject to sliding again. Hopefully they'll figure out the issues that are holding this one up and get the bird launched safely and soon.


Having followed these Sealaunches many times, it's not infrequent to see a slip in the schedule.


----------



## man_rob

After what happened to Dish's ill fated launch on Friday, I'd rather DirecTV check, recheck, and check again before launching. This is a situation where you do _not_ just say, "Good enough", and then cross your fingers. Even if it was postponed a week, or even a month, get it right first then launch.


----------



## jefbal99

Damn, no raising a toast to a successful launch. Will have to wait a few days


----------



## MIAMI1683

Well i guess better safe then sorry. I even made arrangements to leave work early.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

These kinds of things can take minutes, hours, or days.....let's stand by for an update, probably later today....

Obviously, it is better to address things now, rather than deal with an "anomaly" later.


----------



## smiddy

During the time of waiting to know what is going on we're all going to go nutty anticipating what occured and why.

I hope they can identify the problem quickly and remedy it just as fast.


----------



## ddobson

gphvid said:


> It's probably that idiot switch they bought at Fry's Torrance. Bad lot. Hope they got two...
> 
> Or maybe they all forgot to autograph the rocket...


Or perhaps a scared Charlie bought it and they have to change the logo... :lol:


----------



## HIPAR

man_rob said:


> After what happened to Dish's ill fated launch on Friday, I'd rather DirecTV check, recheck, and check again before launching. This is a situation where you do _not_ just say, "Good enough", and then cross your fingers. Even if it was postponed a week, or even a month, get it right first then launch.


Reviewing the Sea Launch record, there have been two failures and an 'anomaly' in 25 attempts for about 88% success. There's still a lot of 'finger crossing' associated with rocket science.

---  CHAS


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Agreed. Better to make sure it's right. Remember, D10 was postponed but when it did go up it was flawless.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

After talking with a few people....
This is not expected to be a lengthy delay....


----------



## Herdfan

Earl Bonovich said:


> After talking with a few people....
> This is not expected to be a lengthy delay....


Does that translate into...... SOON? :lol:

Sorry couldn't resist.

Has Sea-Launch had just the one launch since the last satellite blew up?


----------



## cb7214

SteveHas said:


> I know what the delay was
> St Patricks Day
> someone told the Russians about St. Patricks Day
> 
> tomorrow the web cam will show D-11 withy a sloppy green paint job and a smiling face
> the deck will be littered with empties


!rolling


----------



## Sixto

Herdfan said:


> Does that translate into...... SOON? :lol:
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist.
> 
> Has Sea-Launch had just the one launch since the last satellite blew up?


Yes, just Thuraya-3 has gone up.

http://www.sea-launch.com/news.htm


----------



## man_rob

Herdfan said:


> Does that translate into...... SOON? :lol:
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist.
> 
> Has Sea-Launch had just the one launch since the last satellite blew up?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Commander is re-approaching Odyssey for an "inspection"....minutes ago...


----------



## HoTat2

Indeed;

It is always better to err on the side of caution here. While one certainly wants to be profitable, the space launch business is no place for any sort of gambling for the sake of scheduling efficiency or expediency. As these systems are unduly complex. And the powered flight phase of launch from earth to the outer space environment the vehicle experiences is both rigorous and unyielding.

To this day, and when lives were at stake in this instance, I still cannot believe the fateful decision made by the managers at the Morton-Thiokol company with their infamous. “Hey guys, it’s time to take off your engineering hats and put on your management hats” or some other. When their engineers were worried about the condition of those already balky “O-ring” seals on the huge solid rocket boosters of the space shuttle Challenger after a previous night of freezing temperatures on that terrible day back in 1986.

And of course we all know what happened the next morning as a result. :nono2:


----------



## dwrats_56

Looks like the Sea Launch Captain is making support staff walk the plank again.


----------



## Grentz

As others have said, I would rather wait a few days or weeks then have it shot up and stuck in the wrong orbit where they need to make a completely new mission!


----------



## flipptyfloppity

The bridge is pulled back now. Although the rocket is still lying down.


----------



## MIAMI1683

Earl Bonovich said:


> After talking with a few people....
> This is not expected to be a lengthy delay....


That is good news in itself. too bad I can't cancell my recording tonight from here. Now I know why I need a slingbox.


----------



## ctaranto

flipptyfloppity said:


> The bridge is pulled back now. Although the rocket is still lying down.


In doing a refresh of the shots (15:14 GMT to 15:19 GMT), the commander ship appears to be pulling away from the launch pad.

-Craig


----------



## Indiana627

Earl Bonovich said:


> After talking with a few people....
> This is not expected to be a lengthy delay....


Phew!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

ctaranto said:


> In doing a refresh of the shots (15:14 GMT to 15:19 GMT), the commander ship appears to be pulling away from the launch pad.
> 
> -Craig


Yes...


----------



## moonman

MIAMI1683 said:


> That is good news in itself. too bad I can't cancell my recording tonight from here. Now I know why I need a slingbox.


============
DirecTV had scheduled replays of the launch on Tues. 3/18 for every two hours
beginning at 6AM until 6PM on ch.573....whatever the revised date/time turns out to be, I expect they will do similar replay's.


----------



## harsh

ctaranto said:


> In doing a refresh of the shots (15:14 GMT to 15:19 GMT), the commander ship appears to be pulling away from the launch pad.


Maybe they found and repaired the problem or maybe they're going to have to de-fuel. The pictures and statements are inconclusive.


----------



## P Smith

It was erected, but I don't recall fueling starting. More, you can't lower the thing if it loaded with fuel components. Since it happened shortly, I assume it wasn't fueled.


----------



## cforrest

harsh said:


> Maybe they found and repaired the problem or maybe they're going to have to de-fuel. The pictures and statements are inconclusive.


Fueling doesn't happen until L-2hrs 30 min, until then it just sits waiting!

http://www.sea-launch.com/sllaunch_vehicle.htm

Bottom of page launch pad operations:

At the Launch Site:

Upon arrival at the launch site, the launch platform is positioned at 154 degrees West Longitude, ballasted to its launch depth and oriented to minimize wind and wave effects. At L-27 hours prior to liftoff, the rocket is rolled out of its environmentally protected hangar and automatically erected on the launch pad.

Propellant chilldown begins at L-4 hours and 20 minutes, with loading commencing L-2 hours and 30 minutes before liftoff. Launch support personnel transfers to the assembly and command ship prior to propellant loading. The large transporter/erector arm is lowered 17 minutes prior to flight, signaling all parameters are "go" for launch.


----------



## bdowell

Launch has slipped to Wednesday (at the earliest). Shorter work day for me today, longer on Wednesday (or whenever)...

Still no news on what the issue is that is causing the slip, but better to make sure there are no issues before launch than to find out there was something wrong and the bird is in flight.


----------



## gslater

Looks like they're bringing her back out of the hanger.


----------



## keithtd

Here she comes out of the hangar...........


----------



## DCSholtis

Anyone have the link to the webcam URL?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

bdowell said:


> Launch has slipped to Wednesday (at the earliest). Shorter work day for me today, longer on Wednesday (or whenever)...
> 
> Still no news on what the issue is that is causing the slip, but better to make sure there are no issues before launch than to find out there was something wrong and the bird is in flight.


Where have you seen a new date posted?


----------



## keithtd

DCSholtis said:


> Anyone have the link to the webcam URL?


http://www.navigon.net/sl/pictures/


----------



## phatmatt1215

Can some please post the link, or point me in the direction of the web cam I have read about on this thread? I'd appreciate it.

NEVER MIND


----------



## DCSholtis

Thanks


----------



## jimmyv2000

sometimes we just have to wait.
I rather wait a week or 2 thatn have no more HD
just hope its a short delay


----------



## hdtvfan0001

I don't believe today's launch has officially been postponed....based on the rapid inspection...it may have just been a visual inspection of something....the fact that they are uncovering the rocket again for erecting into launch mode seems to reinforce things may continue....we'll see....


----------



## highheater

HIPAR said:


> Reviewing the Sea Launch record, there have been two failures and an 'anomaly' in 25 attempts for about 88% success.
> --- CHAS


Not exactly NASA standards.


----------



## fleadog99

But then again NASA usually has human life aboard their cargo.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I don't believe today's launch has officially been postponed....based on the rapid inspection...it may have just been a visual inspection of something....the fact that they are uncovering the rocket again for erecting into launch mode seems to reinforce things may continue....we'll see....


Don't count on a luanch today.


----------



## BudShark

Hmmm... can we count on a launch though? I personally wasn't counting on a luanch today -


----------



## smiddy

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I don't believe today's launch has officially been postponed....based on the rapid inspection...it may have just been a visual inspection of something....the fact that they are uncovering the rocket again for erecting into launch mode seems to reinforce things may continue....we'll see....


http://www.sea-launch.com/current_launch.htm

It seems to say on hold...how much more official do you want?


----------



## SteveHas

thank goodness for remote booking! 
my Blackberry will not be far from me over the next few days

will channel 573 show up in time to add to my to do list?
I couldn't see it this morning

I'm guessing a launch on Wed.
(just a guess)


----------



## Earl Bonovich

SteveHas said:


> thank goodness for remote booking!
> my Blackberry will not be far from me over the next few days
> 
> will channel 573 show up in time to add to my to do list?
> I couldn't see it this morning
> 
> I'm guessing a launch on Wed.
> (just a guess)


IIRC... it wasn't appearing in remote booking


----------



## moonman

Earl Bonovich said:


> IIRC... it wasn't appearing in remote booking


A manual record for mobil booking shows up for me..
Search for: [573-PTNW]
Page 1/1

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
DIRECTV News Wire - 5:30p 3/17
The DIRECTV Satellite Launch... -
6:30p 3/17
D-11 Launch Broadcast Replay... -
6:00a 3/18
D-11 Launch Broadcast Replay... -
8:00a 3/18
D-11 Launch Broadcast Replay... -
10:00a 3/18
D-11 Launch Broadcast Replay... -
12:00p 3/18
D-11 Launch Broadcast Replay... -
2:00p 3/18
D-11 Launch Broadcast Replay... -
4:00p 3/18
Maybe you need to change your prefs to "all" channels?


----------



## keithtd

another informational link http://www.boeing.com/nosearch/sealaunch/broadcast.html


----------



## JayPSU

Earl Bonovich said:


> Don't count on a luanch today.


No launch today then for sure?


----------



## Sixto

JayPSU said:


> No launch today then for sure?


No way they launch today ....

From looking at the old press releases, looks like these delays usually push it out a day or two.

Gotta believe it's going to sit in a vertical position for at least 12-24 hours to test everything. It's horizontal at the moment.


----------



## moonman

SteveHas said:


> I'm guessing a launch on Wed.
> (just a guess)


----------------
Launch resked for 3/19
http://msdb.honeywell-tsi.com/launches.asp


----------



## hdtvfan0001

smiddy said:


> http://www.sea-launch.com/current_launch.htm
> 
> It seems to say on hold...how much more official do you want?


On hold doesn't mean postponed.....

That said....if a "go ahead" announcement doesn't come very, very soon...you can figure things are delayed anywhere from 1 day up to....x...


----------



## hdtvfan0001

moonman said:


> ----------------
> Launch resked for 3/19
> http://msdb.honeywell-tsi.com/launches.asp


That would seem to indicate notification has been given for a 48 hour delay....


----------



## rotomike

On time, delayed, short delay, 2 day delay, back on time, not today, wednesday, tomorrow, tonight, some day lets hope


----------



## moonman

hdtvfan0001 said:


> That would seem to indicate notification has been given for a 48 hour delay....


===========
It would seem that way....support wise......


----------



## rotomike

They seem to have a certain launch window to get it up in the sky. Does anyone know how often this launch window happens and how short the window is? example: everyday has a 30 minute window. or something like that and if thats true we should have a time of launch roughly.

Mike


----------



## Sixto

If I got my timezones right ... 22:49 GMT is 6:49pm ET Wednesday ...


----------



## keithtd

What's the duration the ships can stay on station, stores, fuel, contracts before they have to RTB?


----------



## lwilli201

Do I see them rolling it out of the hanger again?


----------



## SteveHas

moonman said:


> A manual record for mobil booking shows up for me..
> Search for: [573-PTNW]
> Page 1/1
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> DIRECTV News Wire - 5:30p 3/17
> The DIRECTV Satellite Launch... -
> 6:30p 3/17
> D-11 Launch Broadcast Replay... -
> 6:00a 3/18
> D-11 Launch Broadcast Replay... -
> 8:00a 3/18
> D-11 Launch Broadcast Replay... -
> 10:00a 3/18
> D-11 Launch Broadcast Replay... -
> 12:00p 3/18
> D-11 Launch Broadcast Replay... -
> 2:00p 3/18
> D-11 Launch Broadcast Replay... -
> 4:00p 3/18
> Maybe you need to change your prefs to "all" channels?


I wasn't searching for the program, I was just trying tune to the station in the guide


----------



## DCSholtis

You're right.

http://www.dxing.com/utcgmt.htm


----------



## Sixto

lwilli201 said:


> Do see them rolling it out of the hanger again?


Yes. horizontal. http://www.navigon.net/sl/pictures/

The schedule site says wed 22:49 http://msdb.honeywell-tsi.com/launches.asp


----------



## mhayes70

lwilli201 said:


> Do see them rolling it out of the hanger again?


Yes, I think so. That is great!!


----------



## keithtd

Sixto said:


> Yes. horizontal. http://www.navigon.net/sl/pictures/
> 
> The schedule site says wed 22:49 http://msdb.honeywell-tsi.com/launches.asp


that's 1749 eastern correct?


----------



## tuff bob

keithtd said:


> that's 1749 eastern correct?


1849. EDT is -4 from UTC


----------



## Grentz

Just because the ship pulled away does not necessarily mean everyone is off. I dont believe they stay attached 24/7 as it is not that easy/safe to keep the ship attached all the time.

Hopefully 3/19 as the schedule indicates now though


----------



## keithtd

keithtd said:


> that's 1749 eastern correct?


Correction, 1849 with DST.


----------



## lwilli201

Grentz said:


> Just because the ship pulled away does not necessarily mean everyone is off. I dont believe they stay attached 24/7 as it is not that easy/safe to keep the ship attached all the time.
> 
> Hopefully 3/19 as the schedule indicates now though


I think that the hook up with the Commander last night was to get some techs on the launch platform to fix the problem. Seems that 5 to 10 minutes is the longest they stay hooked up. Yesterday the ramp was connected for only 2 webcam shots, which changes every 5 minutes. Not sure how long it was connected last night. I would not be supprised if they come in to pickup those techs since the problem seems to have been solved.


----------



## rotomike

keithtd said:


> What's the duration the ships can stay on station, stores, fuel, contracts before they have to RTB?


i dont know the times for sure but when they had the last delay(Thuraya-3) it was 2 weeks before they went home.

Mike


----------



## woj027

I sure hope they have enough food on Sea Launch Commander.

Anyone know the weather? Maybe they are just staying a bit longer to work on their respective tans?


----------



## dms1

rotomike said:


> They seem to have a certain launch window to get it up in the sky. Does anyone know how often this launch window happens and how short the window is? example: everyday has a 30 minute window. or something like that and if thats true we should have a time of launch roughly.
> 
> Mike


I was wondering only this morning about the launch windows and why they exist at all. If you think about it, they are launching a satellite from a fixed point on the earth to a location that is fixed relative to the earth. The relationship between this small system and the rest of space shouldn't have any impact and therefore you wouldn't expect there to be a launch window as such. I could think of two possibilities. Firstly, the moon's gravitational pull may be too much to ignore and this would mean that the trajectory would change over time, and secondly, there are loads of things in low-earth orbit that you want to avoid hitting, and that may also demand a particular window.

Anyone care to enlighten me?


----------



## harsh

rotomike said:


> i dont know the times for sure but when they had the last delay(Thuraya-3) it was 2 weeks before they went home.


The scuttlebutt had it that they refit recently for faster transport and/or longer station keeping.


----------



## smiddy

What you are talking about it the Big Sky Theory. A little air vehicle versus the rest of space and objects. 

However, there may be other items of interest flying within those corridoors so they make it perfectly known as to when and where so there is no possiblity of a collision or anything else. Remeber there are items falling off of this bird as it ascends into space, that all has to be coordinated.


----------



## gslater

Doesn't it seem odd, given that the new date is 3/19, that they're out of the hanger? Could they need it out to check whatever the problem is? According to their website for Launchpad Operations, they don't move out of the hanger until L-27. If the new date is 3/19 are we going to see them move back into the hanger until sometime tomorrow?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

gslater said:


> Doesn't it seem odd, given that the new date is 3/19, that they're out of the hanger? Could they need it out to check whatever the problem is? According to their website for Launchpad Operations, they don't move out of the hanger until L-27. If the new date is 3/19 are we going to see them move back into the hanger until sometime tomorrow?


My guess is we'll all know the answers once we get an update and confirmation on a date.

The rocket is still out of the hanger as of now....but Commander is not that far away...so there are countless possibilities...


----------



## RAD

woj027 said:


> I sure hope they have enough food on Sea Launch Commander.


I thought on the previous launch they were on station for a bit over a week waiting for currents to become right before having to go back to resupply. And IIRC they only went back to Hawaii and not Long Beach for that.


----------



## rotomike

RAD said:


> I thought on the previous launch they were on station for a bit over a week waiting for currents to become right before having to go back to resupply. And IIRC they only went back to Hawaii and not Long Beach for that.


I looked it up and it was almost 2 weeks so they must have run it so low that they couldnt make it to Long beach.

"The Sea Launch team arrived at the launch site on Nov. 10 and initiated a 72-hour countdown for a Nov. 14 launch."
"LONG BEACH, Calif., Nov. 26 /PRNewswire/ -- Due to unusually strong ocean currents at the launch site, Sea Launch is rescheduling the launch campaign for the Thuraya-3 satellite."

As far as launch window not only will there be lots of other debri and such but you want to fall in line with where your going at the right time so you dont have to use fuel to get there. There is a definate timing involved but i wish someone that knows would step in on the details.

mike


----------



## LameLefty

Most launch window issues concern phasing - making sure the apparent northward and southward swings of the orbit (due to orbital inclination) align properly, based on whatever criteria you use to define "proper." In the case of shuttle or Progress (and now ATV) launches to the ISS, "proper" means you want to launch when the launch site lies along the plane of the ISS orbit. Other factors also come into play for those kinds of launches - range safety, in the case of launches from KSC or CCAFS, the Air Force is in charge of the launch range and there are multiple launchers and launch customers (not just NASA) and everyone's launches need to be scheduled through them.

Other factors for orbital launch windows include availability of tracking assets (e.g. radars and optical trackers at the launch site and downrange), telemetry station availability, launch and control crew availability (you don't usually want a critical thing like launch ops to depend on stressed-out, unrested people), etc.

Since this is an equatorial launch, phasing isn't an issue. However, sun angle may be for optical tracking sites, and availability of radar and telemetry stations is probably an issue as well. I would bet that it's just standard Sea-Launch procedure to have a set amount of time between launch cycles, just to avoid adrenaline crash and sleep deprivation affecting the launch crews.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

LameLefty said:


> Most launch window issues concern phasing - making sure the apparent northward and southward swings of the orbit (due to orbital inclination) align properly, based on whatever criteria you use to define "proper."


I have this picture in my head of a room full of pocket-protectored, white-shirted guys running around frantically with their sliderules.... :lol:

I have confidence they'll get this resolved and things will go just fine in a day or two from now. They have the luxury now (based on the Dish sat failure) to double and triple check everything before launch.


----------



## smiddy

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I have confidence they'll get this resolved and things will go just fine in a day or two from now. They have the luxury now (based on the Dish sat failure) to double and triple check everything before launch.


It would be interesting to know if this is what went through their minds. But I doubt it, there is likely insentives to getting this bird in the air and holding it up there should be some serious problems to do that...

But what do I know, I'm just a DirecTV Geek. :lol:


----------



## cartrivision

rotomike said:


> As far as launch window [...] you want to fall in line with where your going at the right time so you dont have to use fuel to get there.


But as someone else pointed out, the "target destination" for the satellite is a stationary target as seen from the launch position, regardless of what time it is, so the launch window is because of other factors.


----------



## bdowell

Earl Bonovich said:


> Where have you seen a new date posted?


My day job 

(contracting for one of those government agencies with initials like N, A, S, and A.  )


----------



## bdowell

Current info still calling for Wednesday launch. Hopefully that'll be the case. If I find out any new info I'll put up what I can, though usually other folks here are ahead of the info I get


----------



## LameLefty

cartrivision said:


> But as someone else pointed out, the "target destination" for the satellite is a stationary target as seen from the launch position, regardless of what time it is, so the launch window is because of other factors.


Did you read my post above? There are other factors besides timing for an in-plane launch (which doesn't matter for this launch vehicle but is generally very important).


----------



## scott72

Wednesday would be fantastic as I'm off and can watch. Is the launch time the same or do we not know that yet?


----------



## smiddy

scott72 said:


> Wednesday would be fantastic as I'm off and can watch. Is the launch time the same or do we not know that yet?


3/19/2008, 2249-2347Z

Zulu time is GMT.


----------



## cartrivision

LameLefty said:


> Did you read my post above? There are other factors besides timing for an in-plane launch (which doesn't matter for this launch vehicle but is generally very important).


Yes I did read your post. Seems that we both said the same thing... that for this launch, there are "other factors" in determining the launch window other than the destination position in space relative to the launch position on a revolving earth, which is a constant for this launch regardless of what time it is.


----------



## lwilli201

The more I look at the web cam, the more it looks like that is only the erector out of the hanger. Does not look like the rocket. That would mean the rocket has been lifted off the erector and the erector put outside out of the way.


----------



## tuff bob

lwilli201 said:


> The more I look at the web cam, the more it looks like that is only the erector out of the hanger. Does not look like the rocket. That would mean the rocket has been lifted off the erector and the erector put outside out of the way.


Earlier pictures showed the rocket outside, before it got covered. you can still see the bottom of the rocket on the "sea side" of the top picture


----------



## lwilli201

tuff bob said:


> Earlier pictures showed the rocket outside, before it got covered. you can still see the bottom of the rocket on the "sea side" of the top picture


Why cover it. Just leave it in the hanger. Strange


----------



## smiddy

They are messing with us...that's all.  They know how to keep a turkey in suspense. :lol:


----------



## tuff bob

lwilli201 said:


> Why cover it. Just leave it in the hanger. Strange


maybe they're taking a look at the payload


----------



## n3ntj

Stuart Sweet said:


> Agreed. Better to make sure it's right. Remember, D10 was postponed but when it did go up it was flawless.


Actually, I seem to recall some spotbeam issues that were never ironed out on D10. Did not affect the national rollout of HD channels, however, but rather fewer HD markets at that time.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

If I recall, that was not a launch issue, it was a manufacture issue. The launch was right on I think.


----------



## crabtrp

scott72 said:


> Wednesday would be fantastic as I'm off and can watch. Is the launch time the same or do we not know that yet?


You lead a wildly exciting life.


----------



## SPACEMAKER

http://www.engadgethd.com/

Earl getting props!


----------



## Earl Bonovich

SPACEMAKER said:


> http://www.engadgethd.com/
> 
> Earl getting props!


Funny.... 

To be correct...

I said it was more of a "lets make sure this is all right"... vs a major setback/issue.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Earl Bonovich said:


> Funny....
> 
> To be correct...
> 
> I said it was more of a "lets make sure this is all right"... vs a major setback/issue.


So the 19th now appears solid....?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

hdtvfan0001 said:


> So the 19th now appears solid....?


I haven't heard a new date, from the people I talked to..
All I knew from them, as that it was not expected to be a lengthy delay.

So that doesn't rule out the Wednesday date... but it also doesn't confirm it either.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Earl Bonovich said:


> I haven't heard a new date, from the people I talked to..
> All I knew from them, as that it was not expected to be a lengthy delay.
> 
> So that doesn't rule out the Wednesday date... but it also doesn't confirm it either.


Thank you for the update.

We'll have to stay tuned for the new date....so we can DVR the launch.


----------



## DIRECTV-11

No worries mates-the 'issues' are not with me, I am fully ready to serve my adoring public.

Wish me well for Wednesday's launch.

Please wish for salvation for my cousin AMC-14.

I can't wait to serve!

:flag:


----------



## RobertE

DIRECTV-11 said:


> No worries mates-the 'issues' are not with me, I am fully ready to serve my adoring public.
> 
> Wish me well for Wednesday's launch.
> 
> Please wish for salvation for my cousin AMC-14.
> 
> I can't wait to serve!
> 
> :flag:


:joy: :icon_band :feelbette :goodjob: :welcome: :icon_da: :dance01: :jumpingja :up:

That should cover it.


----------



## Sixto

DIRECTV-11 said:


> No worries mates-the 'issues' are not with me, I am fully ready to serve my adoring public.
> 
> Wish me well for Wednesday's launch.
> 
> Please wish for salvation for my cousin AMC-14.
> 
> I can't wait to serve!
> 
> :flag:


Good Luck and Be Well the Almighty D11.


----------



## tcusta00

DIRECTV-11 said:


> Please wish for salvation for my cousin AMC-14.


May he Rest in Pieces...

at the bottom of the ocean. !devil12:


----------



## scott72

crabtrp said:


> You lead a wildly exciting life.


Actually I do. I'm busier than I want to be with two teens in all kinds of sports, and in school myself. That said, just because I want to watch the launch doesn't mean I have nothing else to do.


----------



## harsh

hdtvfan0001 said:


> They have the luxury now (based on the Dish sat failure) to double and triple check everything before launch.


Have you ever gone back over an exam and changed an answer from a correct answer to an incorrect answer? Every time they touch the assembly, they risk messing something up. They don't wear the clean room suits because they're fashionable.


----------



## Sixto

rotomike said:


> They seem to have a certain launch window to get it up in the sky. Does anyone know how often this launch window happens and how short the window is? example: everyday has a 30 minute window. or something like that and if thats true we should have a time of launch roughly.


Upon browsing through the press releases (http://www.sea-launch.com/news.htm), thought I saw a launch time trend but upon further analysis "not so much" ....

Thuraya-3: 3:49am PT (11:49 GMT)

Thuraya-3 (first try): 7:57 am PST (15:57 GMT)

NSS-8 (failed): 3:22 pm PST (23:22 GMT)

XM-4: 3:49 pm PST (23:49 GMT)

Koreasat 5: 8:27 pm PDT (03:27 GMT)

Galaxy 16: 12:50 am PDT (07:50 GMT)

JCSAT-9: 4:30pm PDT (23:30 GMT)

EchoStar X: 3:35pm PT (23:35 GMT)

Inmarsat-4: 6:07am PT (14:07 GMT)


----------



## cforrest

Page 6, 7 & 8 of Mission Album:

http://www.sea-launch.com/mission_directv-11/mission_album/page6/page6.html

http://www.sea-launch.com/mission_directv-11/mission_album/page7/page7.html

http://www.sea-launch.com/mission_directv-11/mission_album/page8/page8.html


----------



## Sixto

cforrest said:


> Page 6, 7 & 8 of Mission Album:http://www.sea-launch.com/mission_directv-11/mission_album/page8/page8.html


That Page-8 has some very nice pictures ...

Also (I think) it proves that the satellite is on-deck right now (http://www.navigon.net/sl/pictures/). There's nothing else that "white" on the deck.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

harsh said:


> Have you ever gone back over an exam and changed an answer from a correct answer to an incorrect answer? Every time they touch the assembly, they risk messing something up. They don't wear the clean room suits because they're fashionable.


That's only if they have to open something up....the Commander only came over to Odyssey for a short time, so the check could not have been something too major...


----------



## TheRatPatrol

You know I'm still amazed at how it all works. From the launch, getting it into the final orbital slot, to it staying up there and spinning with the earth, and to it beaming down channels, it all still amazes me.


----------



## rotomike

DIRECTV-11 said:


> No worries mates-the 'issues' are not with me, I am fully ready to serve my adoring public.
> 
> Wish me well for Wednesday's launch.
> 
> Please wish for salvation for my cousin AMC-14.
> 
> I can't wait to serve!
> 
> :flag:


Long Time no see D-11 Glad to see you back here. Godspeed on your voyage!

mike


----------



## Sixto

Now that the sun is going down, the rocket is clearer. Seems weird at the top of the rocket ... bottom of webcam ... rocket looks separated?

http://www.navigon.net/sl/pictures/

Or is that just the angle of the picture?


----------



## dwrats_56

While watching and reading thru the current launch pages of Sea Launch I find it interesting to compare the Thuraya-3 launch and DirecTV-11. With the previous launch, they seem to focus more on the customer than they have with this launch. I do not recall seeing any mention of the people on site from DirecTV.

Just an observation. Has anybody else notice this?


----------



## lwilli201

Sixto said:


> Now that the sun is going down, the rocket is clearer. Seems weird at the top of the rocket ... bottom of webcam ... rocket looks separated?
> 
> http://www.navigon.net/sl/pictures/
> 
> Or is that just the angle of the picture?


It does look separated.

EDIT: Looking at the pictures (Page 8) there is kind of a non enclosed space between the First and Second stage. That may be what we are seeing. I believe the second stage fires just before it separates from the first stage.


----------



## RAD

Check the pictures at http://www.boeing.com/special/sea-launch/mission_directv-11/mission_album/page8/page8.html it looks like the way it should with the seperation between the stages.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Now that I think about...

DirecTV should ask Discovery Channel for the Modern Marvels (or what ever show it was), on the history and building of Sea Launch... and throw it up on DoD


----------



## Interceptor

Is it just me, or does it look like the camera is facing west again? When the Odyssey made its turn the other day, I thought it came to a stop facing east.


----------



## cforrest

Yeah that separation is for stage 1 & 2 of the rocket itself in the picture.

http://www.boeing.com/special/sea-launch/sllaunch_vehicle.htm

Bottom of the link shows it!


----------



## lwilli201

Earl Bonovich said:


> Now that I think about...
> 
> DirecTV should ask Discovery Channel for the Modern Marvels (or what ever show it was), on the history and building of Sea Launch... and throw it up on DoD


National Geographic: Megastructures: Sea Launch

Yep, putting it on DOD would be great.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

lwilli201 said:


> National Geographic: Megastructures: Sea Launch
> 
> Yep, putting it on DOD would be great.


It was a very good episode... 
Helps you understand a lot about Sea Launch... and their long history with DirecTV


----------



## smiddy

Earl Bonovich said:


> Now that I think about...
> 
> DirecTV should ask Discovery Channel for the Modern Marvels (or what ever show it was), on the history and building of Sea Launch... and throw it up on DoD


Great idea, tell them in High Definition too, please!


----------



## smiddy

lwilli201 said:


> National Geographic: Megastructures: Sea Launch
> 
> Yep, putting it on DOD would be great.





Earl Bonovich said:


> It was a very good episode...
> Helps you understand a lot about Sea Launch... and their long history with DirecTV


That stuff captivates me...but please request it in High Definition.


----------



## Sixto

"Consistent with established process and procedures, the Sea Launch team suspended the countdown for the March 17 launch of the DIRECTV 11 satellite on Sunday, March 16, due to an issue identified during planned pre-launch test operations. Testing is still in progress. The next launch opportunity will be no earlier than Wednesday, March 19. We will update this page with the latest information as it becomes available."

http://www.sea-launch.com/current_launch.htm


----------



## RAD

Latest webcam shot looks like it's on its way back into the barn.

Just updated it and now it's completly gone form the picture.


----------



## mhayes70

RAD said:


> Latest webcam shot looks like it's on its way back into the barn.
> 
> Just updated it and now it's completly gone form the picture.


Yup, it is gone now.


----------



## cforrest

Thanks for the update Sixto. I would like to see D11 take off before March Madness begins, but I'd rather Sea-Launch get everything right for a successful liftoff, whenever that actually is.


----------



## Sixto

funny ... decades ago people had rabbit ear antennas and were barely watching color TV ... and now we're fixated on a minute-by-minute webcam ... from a floating satellite launch platform in the middle of the Pacific Ocean ... and discussing in an interactive online forum ... about a new high-definition satellite ... that will beam MPEG4 high-def to millions of homes across America.

A little progress ...


----------



## tuff bob

Looks like the other ship is coming over again ....


----------



## SPACEMAKER

I guess we'll be seeing the bridge extending back over soon.


----------



## Drew2k

SPACEMAKER said:


> I guess we'll be seeing the bridge extending back over soon.


Like ... right now!


----------



## cforrest

They pick the workers up for dinner? It is around 6PM out there.


----------



## BEP1030

lwilli201 said:


> It does look separated.


Maybe they found another loose bolt.


----------



## SPACEMAKER

My wife walked over to the computer to see what I was looking at. When I told her I was refreshing a web cam and explained about the launch, the delay and everything she told me that I was a "friggin' dork" and asked if this is how I spend my time when she's not here.

What have I become?


----------



## Sixto

We should all take a vacation next time and volunteer as interns for the D12 launch ... maybe with some supervision we can work the catwalk ... man that would be fun ... but I guess too risky for them


----------



## vankai

SPACEMAKER said:


> I guess we'll be seeing the bridge extending back over soon.


probably to pick up or drop off the fine folks that are working to make this an successful launch. I hope they turn around and wave at the camera. 

wife: Honey, are you coming to bed
me: I'll be right there dear, I'm watching the Commander dock to a floating satellite launch platform in the middle of the Pacific Ocean 
wife: <censored>


----------



## tuff bob

cforrest said:


> They pick the workers up for dinner? It is around 6PM out there.


looks like it


----------



## Sixto

vankai said:


> probably to pick up or drop off the fine folks that are working to make this an successful launch. I hope they turn around and wave at the camera.
> 
> wife: Honey, are you coming to bed
> me: I'll be right there dear, I'm watching the Commander dock to a floating satellite launch platform in the middle of the Pacific Ocean
> wife: <censored>


you got me laughing out loud ... same dialog here btw ...


----------



## SPACEMAKER

vankai said:


> wife: Honey, are you coming to bed
> me: I'll be right there dear, I'm watching the Commander dock to a floating satellite launch platform in the middle of the Pacific Ocean
> wife: <censored>


:lol:


----------



## RobertE

SPACEMAKER said:


> My wife walked over to the computer to see what I was looking at. When I told her I was refreshing a web cam and explained about the launch, the delay and everything she told me that I was a "friggin' dork" and asked if this is how I spend my time when she's not here.
> 
> *What have I become?*


Single. :rolling:


----------



## SPACEMAKER

RobertE said:


> Single. :rolling:


:lol: I can imagine this being something cited in the divorce papers.


----------



## Sixto

That bridge doesn't connect for long ...

2:55 GMT nothing
3:00 GMT connected
3:05 GMT connected
3:10 GMT gone


----------



## smiddy

SPACEMAKER said:


> My wife walked over to the computer to see what I was looking at. When I told her I was refreshing a web cam and explained about the launch, the delay and everything she told me that I was a "friggin' dork" and asked if this is how I spend my time when she's not here.
> 
> What have I become?


See, now you have a reason to have all those porn sites for a backup to your geekdom.


----------



## tuff bob

vankai said:


> wife: Honey, are you coming to bed
> me: I'll be right there dear, I'm watching the Commander dock to a floating satellite launch platform in the middle of the Pacific Ocean
> wife: <censored>


same here. I better get to bed I guess :lol: :grin:


----------



## SPACEMAKER

smiddy said:


> See, now you have a reason to have all those porn sites for a backup to your geekdom.


:lol:


----------



## Ed Campbell

Sure am lucky to be married to another geek. My wife's only question was - what OS are they using?

I presume a Unix variant.


----------



## mikep554

Ed Campbell said:


> I presume a Unix variant.


They are probably running some flavor of a real-time OS, the same type of stuff they use to run oil refineries, etc. When something on a rocket (or oil refinery) needs to happen, they need to know it will happen NOW, no matter what else is going on. Delays of 100 ms can cause major issues on some situations.

Some RTOS's are Unix-alike, but they pretty much have to be built from the ground up to do what they do.

VxWorks is pretty popular, and has been used in other spacecraft (such as the Mars rovers).


----------



## jfeheley

Sixto said:


> funny ... decades ago people had rabbit ear antennas and were barely watching color TV ... and now we're fixated on a minute-by-minute webcam ... from a floating satellite launch platform in the middle of the Pacific Ocean ... and discussing in an interactive online forum ... about a new high-definition satellite ... that will beam MPEG4 high-def to millions of homes across America.
> 
> A little progress ...


Yeah.. whoever dreamed there would be all this in TV. I remember as a kid (listening to radio) hearing the grown ups talking about soon there will be moving pictures in the living room. I thought that was one of the greatest things I ever heard. It sure did come true. I am anxious to hear that D11 was a success.


----------



## HoTat2

tuff bob said:


> same here. I better get to bed I guess :lol: :grin:


Same here as well;

My brother for instance cant' believe how we are salivating over some "boring" (his words) commercial satellite launch. Or how captivated we are by these "dull looking" (his words again) moment by moment web-cam photos of Sea Launch's preparation activities.

He thinks we all need to get a life. :lol:


----------



## Steve Robertson

HoTat2 said:


> Same here as well;
> 
> My brother for instance cant' believe how we are salivating over some "boring" (his words) commercial satellite launch. Or how captivated we are by these "dull looking" (his words again) moment by moment web-cam photos of Sea Launch's preparation activities.
> 
> He thinks we all need to get a life. :lol:


Your brother is the one who got the brains of the family?


----------



## HoTat2

jfeheley said:


> Yeah.. whoever dreamed there would be all this in TV. I remember as a kid (listening to radio) hearing the grown ups talking about soon there will be moving pictures in the living room. I thought that was one of the greatest things I ever heard. It sure did come true. I am anxious to hear that D11 was a success.


Agreed;

Though I am certainly not given to boasting about it, in light of this world's so many ugly problems today. To which I guess, only the Almighty God can fix in his own due time. D11 and the current state of the art of television as a whole is nevertheless indeed a technological marvel.


----------



## ncgbrown

May be comin' in for a landing

http://www.navigon.net/sl/pictures/


----------



## jefbal99

Command ship is back right next to the launch platform

They are linked by the bridge


----------



## syphix

And we have a bridge...


----------



## InterMurph

SPACEMAKER said:


> My wife walked over to the computer to see what I was looking at. When I told her I was refreshing a web cam and explained about the launch, the delay and everything she told me that I was a "friggin' dork" and asked if this is how I spend my time when she's not here.
> 
> What have I become?


A friggin' dork.

Fortunately for you (and us), the world has come around, and I'm sure your wife (and mine) is grateful to be married to one.


----------



## HDTVFreak07

What is the status of the launch? Delayed? For how long? Will they launch today?


----------



## jefbal99

HDTVFreak07 said:


> What is the status of the launch? Delayed? For how long? Will they launch today?


It is speculated that the launch will be afternoon/evening tomorrow


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Interesting that normally, its 5 minutes between updated Webcam shots, and now its been over 10 minutes since they docked together.....

Maybe they don't want us to see Earl running across the walkway with a wrench in his hand to fix the problem....


----------



## jefbal99

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Interesting that normally, its 5 minutes between updated Webcam shots, and now its been over 10 minutes since they docked together.....
> 
> Maybe they don't want us to see Earl running across the walkway with a wrench in his hand to fix the problem....


Damn you beat me too it, even with an earl joke too.

/mental note, find foil hat, hdtvfan is reading my thoughts via D10


----------



## richall01

GMT = ? in EDT


----------



## tuff bob

richall01 said:


> GMT = ? in EDT


-4


----------



## gslater

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Interesting that normally, its 5 minutes between updated Webcam shots, and now its been over 10 minutes since they docked together.....
> 
> Maybe they don't want us to see Earl running across the walkway with a wrench in his hand to fix the problem....


Its updating now. Commander is disconnected and moving off.


----------



## mcbeevee

Bridge is now retracted (13:16:02 GMT)


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Commander departing again....


----------



## tuff bob

gslater said:


> Its updating now. Commander is disconnected and moving off.


bridge is gone


----------



## Indiana627

FAA site shows launch for tomorrow 3/19.

http://www.faa.gov/about/office_org/headquarters_offices/ast/launch_data/upcoming_launch/


----------



## smiddy

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Interesting that normally, its 5 minutes between updated Webcam shots, and now its been over 10 minutes since they docked together.....
> 
> Maybe they don't want us to see Earl running across the walkway with a wrench in his hand to fix the problem....


That would make Earl the modern day Kilroy! Earl was here! :lol:


----------



## jefbal99

And it moves away


----------



## seltech

can't wait to see this birdy fly!


----------



## keithtd

mcbeevee said:


> Bridge is now retracted (13:16:02 GMT)


Early start to their day...0 dark thirty!


----------



## jefbal99

seems like the command ship is much further off than previous holding positions


----------



## Lee L

jefbal99 said:


> seems like the command ship is much further off than previous holding positions


They must have fixed what was wrong and are going to a more normal distance.


----------



## tuff bob

from what I remember on sunday when the rocket was upright, the commander is not even visible on the webcam


----------



## jefbal99

Lee L said:


> They must have fixed what was wrong and are going to a more normal distance.


Must be preparing for launch as the command ship can now be seen behind the platform, off in the distance. almost in line with the top webcam pic


----------



## HDTVFreak07

Is there a live web viewing of the launch? Can someone post the link for me so I can watch? Thanks in advanced.


----------



## tuff bob

now the commander is not visible. maybe a good sign?


----------



## SPACEMAKER

115 people viewing this thread. Wow.


----------



## SPACEMAKER

HDTVFreak07 said:


> Is there a live web viewing of the launch? Can someone post the link for me so I can watch? Thanks in advanced.


http://www.sea-launch.com/current_launch.htm

Also, check channel 573 where they will show the live launch.


----------



## man_rob

HDTVFreak07 said:


> Is there a live web viewing of the launch? Can someone post the link for me so I can watch? Thanks in advanced.


http://www.navigon.net/sl/pictures/


----------



## tuff bob

SPACEMAKER said:


> 115 people viewing this thread. Wow.


we NEED more HD. I cannot rest until DirecTV adds RFD-HD :lol:


----------



## loudo

SPACEMAKER said:


> 115 people viewing this thread. Wow.


Reminds me of the song: *Anticipation by Carly Simon*.


----------



## HDTVFreak07

SPACEMAKER said:


> http://www.sea-launch.com/current_launch.htm
> 
> Also, check channel 573 where they will show the live launch.


Blank screen on 573?


----------



## jdphil99

Launch area just got brighter. Hangar doors open?


----------



## tuff bob

why am I addicted to the sea launch webcam :lol:


----------



## moonman

HDTVFreak07 said:


> Is there a live web viewing of the launch? Can someone post the link for me so I can watch? Thanks in advanced.


===============
http://www.sea-launch.com/current_index_webcast.html


----------



## sr6376

tuff bob said:


> -4


How can that be? It is 11am EDT right now, should be 7AM at the SeaLaunch Platform based on "-4", yet it is still night time there. What time is it now at the SeaLaunch site?


----------



## keithtd

sr6376 said:


> How can that be? It is 11am EDT right now, should be 7AM at the SeaLaunch Platform based on "-4", yet it is still night time there. What time is it now at the SeaLaunch site?


Scroll to the bottom of this page http://www.sea-launch.com/current_launch.htm to see the launch area. Probably 4 AM at their location.


----------



## ctaranto

sr6376 said:


> How can that be? It is 11am EDT right now, should be 7AM at the SeaLaunch Platform based on "-4", yet it is still night time there. What time is it now at the SeaLaunch site?


Sea Launch isn't GMT (that's England). These guys are at the equator in the Pacific.

-Craig


----------



## SteveHas

I believe Commander moves to a distance of 5 kilometers for launch


----------



## Sixto

sr6376 said:


> How can that be? It is 11am EDT right now, should be 7AM at the SeaLaunch Platform based on "-4", yet it is still night time there. What time is it now at the SeaLaunch site?


All announcements have specified GMT and PT. I believe the launch site is another fews hours west.

ET is -4 from GMT
PT is -7 from GMT
Launch site is ? from GMT


----------



## doctor j

sr6376 said:


> How can that be? It is 11am EDT right now, should be 7AM at the SeaLaunch Platform based on "-4", yet it is still night time there. What time is it now at the SeaLaunch site?


Looking at GMT time zone world map looks like they are GMT-10 hrs.

Doctor j


----------



## scott72

sr6376 said:


> How can that be? It is 11am EDT right now, should be 7AM at the SeaLaunch Platform based on "-4", yet it is still night time there. What time is it now at the SeaLaunch site?


No daylight savings out there so I believe -5?


----------



## tuff bob

sr6376 said:


> How can that be? It is 11am EDT right now, should be 7AM at the SeaLaunch Platform based on "-4", yet it is still night time there. What time is it now at the SeaLaunch site?


you can figure it out, the world has 24 timezones, so each timezone is about 15 degrees. the platform is at 154W, so roughly 10 timezones, or -10 from GMT.


----------



## keithtd

I believe GMT -10 is accurate for the launch site south of Hawaii.


----------



## tuff bob

Sunrise time for 154W (in GMT)

Astro 15:12:23	
Naut 15:36:22	
Civil 16:00:22	
Rise 16:21:02


----------



## ctaranto

Beautiful sunrise on the webcam...

http://www.navigon.net/sl/pictures/

-Craig


----------



## cforrest

Is the launch site in the same time zone as Hawaii, GMT - 10, or is it located within the Line Islands time zone, which is GMT + 14 hrs? From the Wikipedia map it would seem to be GMT + 14hrs!

So basically at 12PM EDT on 3/18, is it 6AM March 18th there or is it 6AM March 19th there?


----------



## man_rob

ctaranto said:


> Beautiful sunrise on the webcam...
> 
> http://www.navigon.net/sl/pictures/
> 
> -Craig


Looks like someone dropped an H bomb.


----------



## tuff bob

cforrest said:


> Is the launch site in the same time zone as Hawaii, GMT - 10, or is it located within the Line Islands time zone, which is GMT + 12 hrs? From the Wikipedia map it would seem to be GMT + 12hrs!
> 
> So basically at 12PM EDT on 3/18, is it 6AM March 18th there or is it 4AM March 19th there?


there's a reason Sea Launch is using UTC (aka GMT) :lol:


----------



## sbegnaud

From The Sea Launch Web Site:

Consistent with established process and procedures, the Sea Launch team suspended the countdown for the March 17 launch of the DIRECTV 11 satellite on Sunday, March 16, due to an issue identified during planned pre-launch test operations. Testing is still in progress. The next launch opportunity will be no earlier than Wednesday, March 19. We will update this page with the latest information as it becomes available.


----------



## scott72

If it's 10 hours back though, it would still be in the middle of the night. Sun is clearly up.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

man_rob said:


> Looks like someone dropped an H bomb.


:lol: ... it does look really weird...


----------



## ctaranto

scott72 said:


> If it's 10 hours back though, it would still be in the middle of the night. Sun is clearly up.


10 hours back from GMT is 6:15am (as of now). No reason to believe the sun wouldn't rise at 6am.

-Craig


----------



## cforrest

scott72 said:


> If it's 10 hours back though, it would still be in the middle of the night. Sun is clearly up.


That would be 10hrs from GMT which is 1617! So it would be 6:17AM, the morning.


----------



## Sixto

Based on the fact that the sun is rising right now, and Hawaii's sunrise is right now (6:29am Hawaii time) ... seems safe to say that ...

ET is -4 from GMT
PT is -7 from GMT
Launch site is -10 from GMT.

Not sure where the day border is for a -10 or +14 decision ... 

Man, we're learning alot for a bunch of TV/technology junkies!


----------



## tuff bob

ctaranto said:


> 10 hours back from GMT is 6:15am (as of now). No reason to believe the sun wouldn't rise at 6am.
> 
> -Craig


I posted sunrise time for the location here http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1505307&postcount=1271

its consistent with what we saw on the camera, with a sunrise of around 1540 GMT. Don't get hung up on what the "local" time there is. If I had to guess from the wikipedia map, it is indeed in the island time zone of -12. But the sun doesn't rise based on what people decide what the timezone is. The sun doesn't rise an hour later when we all switch to DST, we just call it a different time.


----------



## cforrest

As for the time zone thing, I would assume since they are in international waters they are in the same time zone as Hawaii, GMT - 10hrs. A Kirabati island, Christmas Island, not to far from the launch site to the West is in a whole other time zone & day, as such that zone ends outside that country's water area I would assume. It's the morning there regardless :lol: Hope to see that rocket out of the hangar & up in a little over 3 hrs, that means a go for tomorrow assuming all things check out while the rocket is up.


----------



## keithtd

scott72 said:


> If it's 10 hours back though, it would still be in the middle of the night. Sun is clearly up.


It's actually 6:30AM

http://wwp.greenwichmeantime.com/time-zone/usa/hawaii/index.htm


----------



## tuff bob

cforrest said:


> As for the time zone thing, I would assume since they are in international waters they are in the same time zone as Hawaii, GMT - 10hrs.


check this map, at 154W and 0N it seems like its -12 by area, but -10 by standard timezones


----------



## Sixto

While it's nice to know the timezone for the launch location, probably doesn't change our discussion much, because all of the Sealaunch press releases always state all announcements in Pacific Time.

The latest announcement had 3/19 as the "earliest". Safe to assume that any announcement will include the launch time in Pacific Time (along with GMT).


----------



## dwrats_56

I looked for the closest island that shows up on my National Geographic map of the world and found it to be Christmas Island. 

The time is Christmas Island Time = GMT+7

OOPS! wrong Christmas Island.

Kiritimati Standard Time difference compared to UTC/GMT is +14 hours.


----------



## ctaranto

The missile appears to be out again, though still horizontal.

-Craig


----------



## viper8399

Is that the rocket I see in the last frame?

http://www.navigon.net/sl/pictures/


----------



## Sixto

yo baby ... D11 is out of the barn!!!!


----------



## tuff bob

viper8399 said:


> Is that the rocket I see in the last frame?


:lol:


----------



## man_rob

viper8399 said:


> Is that the rocket I see in the last frame?
> 
> http://www.navigon.net/sl/pictures/


I think it's just happy to see you.


----------



## Indiana627

Here she comes!


----------



## scott72

cforrest said:


> That would be 10hrs from GMT which is 1617! So it would be 6:17AM, the morning.


LOL, ok so my initial assessment of -5 hours from my time was correct. I think I finally have it..


----------



## tuff bob

Not that I want disappointment, but the rocket came out of the barn yesterday pretty much for the whole day


----------



## scott72

Sixto said:


> yo baby ... D11 is out of the barn!!!!


:joy:


----------



## Sixto

last time, D11 went vertical about 24-27 hours before the scheduled launch.

we'll see how today plays out, if the 6:49pm ET 3/19 rumor is true.

http://msdb.honeywell-tsi.com/launches.asp

would expect vertical in next 3-4 hours if the case.


----------



## Sixto

Knew I saw it somewhere ... 

"At L-27 hours prior to liftoff, the rocket is rolled out of its environmentally protected hangar and automatically erected on the launch pad.

Propellant chilldown begins at L-4 hours and 20 minutes, with loading commencing L-2 hours and 30 minutes before liftoff. 

Launch support personnel transfers to the assembly and command ship prior to propellant loading. 

The large transporter/erector arm is lowered 17 minutes prior to flight, signaling all parameters are "go" for launch."

By 3:49 ET today we'll know ...


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

whoa... looks like the sun is messing with the webcam...


----------



## jdphil99

Sixto said:


> Knew I saw it somewhere ...
> 
> "At L-27 hours prior to liftoff, the rocket is rolled out of its environmentally protected hangar and automatically erected on the launch pad.
> 
> Propellant chilldown begins at L-4 hours and 20 minutes, with loading commencing L-2 hours and 30 minutes before liftoff.
> 
> Launch support personnel transfers to the assembly and command ship prior to propellant loading.
> 
> The large transporter/erector arm is lowered 17 minutes prior to flight, signaling all parameters are "go" for launch."
> 
> By 3:49 ET today we'll know ...


So they start chillin' at L-4:20? Anyone else find that funny? :grin:


----------



## Ed Campbell

jdphil99 said:


> So they start chillin' at L-4:20? Anyone else find that funny? :grin:


Welcome aboard.


----------



## tuff bob

Weather at the launch area.This is from Malden Island (4°1′S 154°56′W), which I think its the closest land to the launchpad.

Wednesday
Chance of Rain. Scattered Clouds. High: 82° F. / 28° C. Wind East 15 mph. / 25 km/h. Chance of precipitation 20%.

Wednesday Night
Chance of a Thunderstorm. Scattered Clouds. Low: 78° F. / 26° C. Wind East 13 mph. / 21 km/h. Chance of precipitation 20%.


----------



## tuff bob

Christmas Island (1"52N 157"42W)

Wednesday
Scattered Clouds. High: 80° F. / 27° C. Wind ENE 11 mph. / 18 km/h.

Wednesday Night
Scattered Clouds. Low: 77° F. / 25° C. Wind ENE 11 mph. / 18 km/h.


----------



## Jon J

How long does it normally take to get it up?


----------



## tuff bob

it's going up on the launchpad!!


----------



## ctaranto

It's up!


----------



## mightymouse

'bout that long!


----------



## jefbal99

tuff bob said:


> it's going up on the launchpad!!


and now we wait for tomorrow afternoon


----------



## cwdonahue

Well, if D11 is going up, when will we find out about the rescheduled launch time on Chan. 573?


----------



## SPACEMAKER

138 viewing this thread! Who'da thunk something like a television satellite launch would hold to attention of so many.


----------



## tuff bob

tell Earl to hit the launch button already :hurah:


----------



## FunkyMonk93

How cool would it be if the broadcast on channel 573 was in HD? Does anyone know?


----------



## jefbal99

FunkyMonk93 said:


> How cool would it be if the broadcast on channel 573 was in HD? Does anyone know?


i would say no HD for the launch


----------



## Sixto

Vertical she is. It's a she isn't it? 

Looks like on target for tomorrow 6:49pm ET ....

But we wait for the official announcement ...


----------



## scott72

jefbal99 said:


> and now we wait for tomorrow afternoon


Or the next delay..


----------



## smiddy

tcusta00 said:


> Is there an echo in here?  :lol:


What . . . What? :lol:


----------



## smiddy

scott72 said:


> Or the next delay..


I saw you the other day, the optimist.  :lol: How's that glass doing?


----------



## DBEX

FunkyMonk93 said:


> How cool would it be if the broadcast on channel 573 was in HD? Does anyone know?


I doubt it...


----------



## tcusta00

smiddy said:


> I saw you the other day, the optimist.  :lol: How's that glass doing?


The rocket's only half-ready to go.... err wait... or not go. :lol:


----------



## Tom Robertson

Guys, please let us stray not too far downrange of the topic. :backtotop

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## DennisG

Sixto said:


> Vertical she is. It's a she isn't it?
> 
> Looks like on target for tomorrow 6:49pm ET ....
> 
> But we wait for the official announcement ...


I like the vertical look


----------



## tcusta00

Tom Robertson said:


> Guys, please let us stray not too far downrange of the topic. :backtotop
> 
> Thanks,
> Tom


Sorry, Tom. :sure:


----------



## jefbal99

scott72 said:


> Or the next delay..


why you gotta throw cold water on the party?


----------



## scott72

smiddy said:


> I saw you the other day, the optimist.  :lol: How's that glass doing?


lol, believe it or not I am actually a half full kind of guy, just being cautious especially with how the last week has gone with these launches.


----------



## Renard

Sixto said:


> Vertical she is. It's a she isn't it?
> 
> Looks like on target for tomorrow 6:49pm ET ....
> 
> But we wait for the official announcement ...


Then one more hour before the deliverance (Separation) up in space


----------



## HoTat2

FunkyMonk93 said:


> How cool would it be if the broadcast on channel 573 was in HD? Does anyone know?


As I posted once earlier, "no" because D* is broadcasting the feed from Sea Launch's satellite uplink truck stationed at their home port in Long Beach, CA., which is telecasting the launch in SD only. See moonman's post #957 for the Sea Launch satellite truck transmission information release for the launch coverage.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1500451&postcount=957

So it would obviously be nothing but an upconverted pillar-boxed picture if D* broadcasted it in an HD format.


----------



## wweguy

Satellite Guys is reporting that the spokesperson for Sea Launch has told them it is a GO for Wednesday.

GO DIRECTV 11!!!


----------



## venuslight

For D10, ILS had a phone number hotline that you could call to get updates as the lanch progressed.

Anyone know if Sealaunch will provide something similar for D11?


----------



## TomF

venuslight said:


> For D10, ILS had a phone number hotline that you could call to get updates as the lanch progressed.
> 
> Anyone know if Sealaunch will provide something similar for D11?


800.995.4123

http://www.sea-launch.com/current_launch.htm


----------



## Sixto

venuslight said:


> For D10, ILS had a phone number hotline that you could call to get updates as the lanch progressed.
> 
> Anyone know if SeaLaunch will provide something similar for D11?


Someone did reference a hotline number over the weekend. They actually had a link to the announcement of the delay ... not sure where that number is ...


----------



## jimmyv2000

launch tommorrow maybe

wiki has this :
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Directv

i hope this is accurate


----------



## tcusta00

jimmyv2000 said:


> launch tommorrow maybe
> 
> wiki has this :
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Directv
> 
> i hope this is accurate


I wouldn't bank on it being accurate....


----------



## RAD

venuslight said:


> For D10, ILS had a phone number hotline that you could call to get updates as the lanch progressed.
> 
> Anyone know if Sealaunch will provide something similar for D11?


Their web site shows 800-995-4123 as their hotline.


----------



## steveken

What do you get when you call that hotline number? I would call, just a little chicken. LOL


----------



## ncgbrown

Confirmed:

http://www.boeing.com/special/sea-launch/current_launch.htm


----------



## Sixto

It's official!

"Sea Launch is proceeding toward the launch of the DIRECTV 11 broadcast satellite on Wednesday, March 19, with liftoff planned for 3:48pm PDT (22:48 GMT), at the opening of a 58-minute window."


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

steveken said:


> What do you get when you call that hotline number? I would call, just a little chicken. LOL


it's a recorded message...


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Sixto said:


> It's official!
> 
> "Sea Launch is proceeding toward the launch of the DIRECTV 11 broadcast satellite on Wednesday, March 19, with liftoff planned for 3:48pm PDT (22:48 GMT), at the opening of a 58-minute window."


awesome!! :hurah:


----------



## cb7214

Sixto said:


> It's official!
> 
> "Sea Launch is proceeding toward the launch of the DIRECTV 11 broadcast satellite on Wednesday, March 19, with liftoff planned for 3:48pm PDT (22:48 GMT), at the opening of a 58-minute window."


whoo hoo!!
:icon_da:


----------



## TomF

Dang, I thought I was just slow in transcribing the recorded message and then I saw that it's exactly the same as the message on the Sea Launch homepage, already copied and pasted in a couple of posts.


----------



## smiddy

Yeah baby, let the birdy go...let that birdy go! YES! It's all about to change the perspective all of the other television providers, you'll see, it will be like DirecTV is the man! Unstoppable, magnanamous, Saah-weet! 

:goodjob:


----------



## Sixto

This time we should wait before making any optimistic statements about the great future until after this puppy is safely in orbit.

We jinxed ourselves on Sunday ... (or at least I did!) ...


----------



## smiddy

Ah come now, you had nothing to do with it...

This puppy will fly and it will be brilliant! It is going to happen, you;ll see!


----------



## fleadog99

maybe we should change the title to reflect the new time????


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

fleadog99 said:


> maybe we should change the title to reflect the new time????


i'm willing to bet it will be done very shortly


----------



## Tom_S

smiddy said:


> Ah come now, you had nothing to do with it...
> 
> This puppy will fly and it will be brilliant! It is going to happen, you;ll see!


I certainly hope so. Sea-launch's record has not been to good lately.

Launch Try # 1 - Fiery explosion on pad

Launch Try # 2 - Cruise around ocean for a week and return to port

Launch Try # 3 - Actually launch something!

Launch Try # 4 - Problems in port(delay), problems out at launch site(more delay)

Tomorrow..... who knows.


----------



## sacalait

3:48 PM PDT Wed March 19th.

Sea Launch is proceeding toward the launch of the DIRECTV 11 broadcast satellite on Wednesday, March 19, with liftoff planned for 3:48pm PDT (22:48 GMT), at the opening of a 58-minute window.

This satellite, with a mass of 5923 kg (13,058 lb), is designed to optimize DIRECTV's advanced transmission techniques and state-of-the-art video compression technology for delivering national high-definition (HD) programming and local HD channels to subscribers throughout the United States.

DIRECTV logo Boeing logo


----------



## Button Pusher

I wanted to schedule the launch to record by remote scheduling but it doesn't show up on channel 573 tomorrow at 6:30pm.It says to be announced.


----------



## tuff bob




----------



## Sixto

Button Pusher said:


> I wanted to schedule the launch to record by remote scheduling but it doesn't show up on channel 573 tomorrow at 6:30pm.It says to be announced.


the launch just became official minutes ago ... may take the DirecTV TV listing quite some time to be updated ... last time they knew two weeks before ...


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

tuff bob said:


>


where'd that shot come from? ... looks a_ little _bit better than the webcam... :lol:


----------



## tuff bob

AirRocker said:


> where'd that shot come from? ... looks a_ little _bit better than the webcam... :lol:


on the mission pages, but I'm guessing the picture is actually from Sunday. But it looks sweet 

http://www.sea-launch.com/mission_directv-11/mission_album/page8/page8.html


----------



## ATARI

"Kick the tires and light the fires!"

Well, except for the tires part


----------



## SteveHas

How could anybody watch cable when we got rockets!
I love this stuff, really how cool is this!
I get positively giddy with excitement over these launches. I feel like I'm 6 years old again watching the moon shots on tv in my jammies with my brothers and sister.
:lol::grin:


----------



## sportshermit

If a rocket launches carrying the second high definition satellite from a company and the launch is not carried in high definition can the customers be sure it really happened?


----------



## HDTVFreak07

Why can't they lift off if the weather looks good right now? Is the launch still going to be tomorrow? Why bother leaving the rocket verticle if they're not going to launch until tomorrow?


----------



## tuff bob

SteveHas said:


> How could anybody watch cable when we got rockets!
> I love this stuff, really how cool is this!


I love it too, in fact sometimes I wonder if I'm more amazed by whats involved in getting the picture to my TV, than the actual content of the picture :lol:


----------



## Paul A

smiddy said:


> This puppy will fly and it will be brilliant! It is going to happen, you;ll see!


Yes, the sun will come out, tomorrow...


----------



## ctaranto

tuff bob said:


> I love it too, in fact sometimes I wonder if I'm more amazed by whats involved in getting the picture to my TV, than the actual content of the picture :lol:


+1. Sometimes while watching an HD movie, I just think.. "Wow. This signal is coming at me from ~22,000 miles in the sky. How do they do that?"

-Craig


----------



## henryld

Paul A said:


> Yes, the sun will come out, tomorrow...


Oh no! Not again.


----------



## Button Pusher

Sixto said:


> the launch just became official minutes ago ... may take the DirecTV TV listing quite some time to be updated ... last time they knew two weeks before ...


Thanks for the info.


----------



## DIRECTV-11

DIRECTV-11 said:


> No worries mates-the 'issues' are not with me, I am fully ready to serve my adoring public.
> 
> Wish me well for Wednesday's launch.
> 
> Please wish for salvation for my cousin AMC-14.
> 
> I can't wait to serve!
> 
> :flag:


Did you think I was kidding? I know when my launch is scheduled for.

I am ready to FLY BABY.

Make room D10!
:icon_hug:


----------



## tuff bob

ctaranto said:


> +1. Sometimes while watching an HD movie, I just think.. "Wow. This signal is coming at me from ~22,000 miles in the sky. How do they do that?"


I don't know the latest power coming from a satellite but back in the day it was less than 100W. I don't know if you can compare that to a 100W bulb, 22,000 miles away or not, but if its a fair comparison its an amazing thing :eek2:


----------



## Button Pusher

DIRECTV-11 said:


> Did you think I was kidding? I know when my launch is scheduled for.
> 
> I am ready to FLY BABY.
> 
> Make room D10!
> :icon_hug:


Good Luck D11 and Godspeed!


----------



## DIRECTV-11

If you really want to know the reason for the delay...


I requested a couple of cases of Hostess Cupcakes and they were late in arriving. They stowed them onboard this morning.

Thanks for the good cheer and wishes.

:lol:


----------



## FHSPSU67

tuff bob said:


> I love it too, in fact sometimes I wonder if I'm more amazed by whats involved in getting the picture to my TV, than the actual content of the picture :lol:


No contest with me! Technology wins!
:joy:


----------



## tuff bob

DIRECTV-11 said:


> Make room D10!
> :icon_hug:


I'd be more worried about Spaceway 2 :lol:


----------



## curt8403

tuff bob said:


> I'd be more worried about Spaceway 2 :lol:


it may seem close, but it is like 2 volkswagens on a 10 lane super freeway, and no other traffic except ants


----------



## HoTat2

Sixto said:


> This time we should wait before making any optimistic statements about the great future until after this puppy is safely in orbit.
> 
> We jinxed ourselves on Sunday ... (or at least I did!) ...


I agree;

Cautionsly optimistic at best here; :icon_an:

Therefore I'll save any celebrations until after this bird makes it safely up into its designated geosynchronous transfer orbit (GTO). Even though we are still looking afterwards at 1 1/2 to 2 months testing, evaluation, and migration of D11 to its proper obital slot before it can actually be used.


----------



## Radio Enginerd

Dear D11,

I look forward to years and years of entertainment from you. On your way up please say high to the rest of the DirecTV fleet. Watch out for space junk and the Echostar sats while you're up there.

Sincerely,
The Staff @ Echostar


----------



## DIRECTV-11

If all goes as planned you can expect to hear and see things from me by April 30th. Launching from the equator will shorten the time to GEO - and get me working a couple of weeks sooner, God willing.

:icon_bb:


----------



## Smuuth

DIRECTV-11 said:


> If all goes as planned you can expect to hear and see things from me by April 30th. Launching from the equator will shorten the time to GEO - and get me working a couple of weeks sooner, God willing.
> 
> :icon_bb:


Cool!


----------



## tuff bob

DIRECTV-11 said:


> If all goes as planned you can expect to hear and see things from me by April 30th.


According to the Sea Launch site, somebody should be hearing from you by Thursday.


----------



## Radio Enginerd

DIRECTV-11 said:


> If all goes as planned you can expect to hear and see things from me by April 30th. Launching from the equator will shorten the time to GEO - and get me working a couple of weeks sooner, God willing.
> 
> :icon_bb:


Does DirecTV 10 still post here or has he/she been banned?


----------



## DIRECTV-11

Radio Enginerd said:


> Does DirecTV 10 still post here or has he/she been banned?


Gosh - I just think he has had his hands full since July!


----------



## TomF

fleadog99 said:


> maybe we should change the title to reflect the new time????


Well, the time has been changed on the thread title but it's shown as Eastern Time! The official launch time is stated as Pacific Time so why not use that? (Then all you Easterners could do the math for a change!)

Official Launch Time: 3:48pm PDT!


----------



## mridan

Wow,when Directv11 is posting it's like talking to Santa!Directv11 I would like a variety of new hd channels to watch this spring.Thank you and good luck! Do you like milk and cookies?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

OK, the manual record is set... I'll be on the road when it goes up but I'll get it when I get home!


----------



## smiddy

Stuart Sweet said:


> OK, the manual record is set... I'll be on the road when it goes up but I'll get it when I get home!


Slingbox man, Slingbox!


----------



## raoul5788

TomF said:


> Well, the time has been changed on the thread title but it's shown as Eastern Time! The official launch time is stated as Pacific Time so why not use that? (Then all you Easterners could do the math for a change!)
> 
> Official Launch Time: 3:48pm PDT!


We don't do math here on the east coast! BTW, I had a sister that lived in San Diego in the Golden Hills section very near the zoo. Real nice city you got there!


----------



## Sixto

DIRECTV-11 said:


> If all goes as planned you can expect to hear and see things from me by April 30th. Launching from the equator will shorten the time to GEO - and get me working a couple of weeks sooner, God willing.
> 
> :icon_bb:


Man, I had 4/23/2008 in the pool ... but these delays killed me! 

Post #432 http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1394282&postcount=432 (prediction way back on 1/16/2008)

Man ...


----------



## Tom Robertson

You get confused when we use PT so I put up ET. 
You complain when we don't have the time up within 10ms of the annoucement. 
You now have enough time in your fingers to mention that it should be in PT.


I'm going to start posting in either MT (my timezone) or PCT (Packer Central Time) 

So there....


----------



## Supervolcano

Tom Robertson said:


> I'm going to start posting in either MT (my timezone) or PCT (Packer Central Time)
> 
> So there....


Just stay away from all "packers" references, please.
We don't want this one to be intercepted late in the 4th quarter by echostar and returned to the 61.5 yard line.


----------



## moonman

Tom Robertson said:


> You get confused when we use PT so I put up ET.
> 
> I'm going to start posting in either MT (my timezone) or PCT (Packer Central Time)
> 
> So there....


The official launch time is 22:48 GMT....That should get 'em running to a time conversion chart!


----------



## curt8403

Tom Robertson said:


> You get confused when we use PT so I put up ET.
> You complain when we don't have the time up within 10ms of the annoucement.
> You now have enough time in your fingers to mention that it should be in PT.
> 
> I'm going to start posting in either MT (my timezone) or PCT (Packer Central Time)
> 
> So there....


post in Coordinated Universal time (GMT)


----------



## tuff bob

curt8403 said:


> post in Coordinated Universal time (GMT)


Coordinated Universal Time is UTC


----------



## Tom Robertson

HDTVFreak07 said:


> Why can't they lift off if the weather looks good right now? Is the launch still going to be tomorrow? Why bother leaving the rocket verticle if they're not going to launch until tomorrow?


 Testing, testing, testing followed by automated testing while they grab a sandwich to eat. 



tuff bob said:


> I don't know the latest power coming from a satellite but back in the day it was less than 100W. I don't know if you can compare that to a 100W bulb, 22,000 miles away or not, but if its a fair comparison its an amazing thing :eek2:


SBS-2 had 10 transponders, 8 20W, 2 a whole whopping 40W.

I think I recall seeing many C'band transponders at 8W. (Which is why you needed at least a 6' dish or 12' in northern locations.)

DIRECTV 10 and DIRECTV 11 have 44 transponders each at 130W (used as pairs to get 260W beams) plus 70 spotbeam transponders at 70W each.

SBS-2 had a power bus of 1.1KW, DIRECTV 10/11 is 18KW!

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Supervolcano said:


> Just stay away from all "packers" references, please.
> We don't want this one to be intercepted late in the 4th quarter by echostar and returned to the 61.5 yard line.


Or showing off many more trophies than those Vikings and Bills fans... :lol:

It's good to see things back on track for the countdown tomorrow.


----------



## dhines

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Or showing off many more trophies than those Vikings and Bills fans... :lol:


but less than the cowboys 

so the launch is confirmed for tomorrow? what was the cause of the delay?


----------



## ladannen

I'm sure this link is somewhere in the thread, but here it is again:

http://www.navigon.net/sl/pictures/

I've got it bookmarked and is one of the first things I check when I go online!


----------



## dwrats_56

L - 24 hours!!!!


----------



## tcusta00

I feel like I should be saluting or taking my hat off when I look at the pictures of it in "ready" position. :lol:


----------



## FHSPSU67

ladannen said:


> I'm sure this link is somewhere in the thread, but here it is again:
> 
> http://www.navigon.net/sl/pictures/
> 
> I've got it bookmarked and is one of the first things I check when I go online!


Haven't seen D11's nose look this white!


----------



## gslater

mridan said:


> Wow,when Directv11 is posting it's like talking to Santa!Directv11 I would like a variety of new hd channels to watch this spring.Thank you and good luck! Do you like milk and cookies?


Per a previous post, I believe Hostess Cupcakes are the preferred offerring


----------



## gslater

Anybody see that Arthur C. Clark died today? Here is a quote from the story. Seems to be relevant to the events about to take place:

"Clarke was regarded as a technological seer as well as a science-fiction writer. He was credited with the concept of communications satellites in 1945, decades before they became a reality. Geosynchronous orbits, which keep satellites in a fixed position relative to the ground, are called Clarke orbits."

Moderator Edit: A link to yahoo's copy of the entire obituary: http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080318/ap_en_ce/obit_clarke


----------



## Cable_X

Don't D11 look beautiful standing all erect like that?

http://www.navigon.net/sl/pictures/


----------



## HoTat2

dhines said:


> but less than the cowboys
> 
> so the launch is confirmed for tomorrow? what was the cause of the delay?


Yeah&#8230;;

And while we're making these joking comparisons with the NFL. Let's hope that DirecTV continues to manage their satellite fleet and overall business better than the NFL is right now. I heard a report (if correct) on a local radio sports talk show here today in So. Cal. called the "Loose Cannons" (KLAC 570-AM Los Angeles) that the league office admits they are presently some 9 ½ billion dollars in debt! :eek2:


----------



## uwsherm

HoTat2 said:


> And while we're making these joking caomparisons with the NFL ... the league office admits they are presently some 9 ½ billion dollars in debt! :eek2:


The league itself isn't, the individual clubs in aggregate are. Taxpayers only pay for so much of those $500 million stadiums. They'll make it all back with Sunday Ticket royalties and $12 beers soon enough - it's only news now because the players' union wants them to take on *more* debt so they can pay even more inflated salaries to mediocre defensive backs .


----------



## TomF

gslater said:


> Anybody see that Arthur C. Clark died today? Here is a quote from the story. Seems to be relevant to the events about to take place:
> 
> "Clarke was regarded as a technological seer as well as a science-fiction writer. He was credited with the concept of communications satellites in 1945, decades before they became a reality. Geosynchronous orbits, which keep satellites in a fixed position relative to the ground, are called Clarke orbits."
> 
> Moderator Edit: A link to yahoo's copy of the entire obituary: http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080318/ap_en_ce/obit_clarke


I propose a moment of silence for Mr. Clarke. 

Arthur C. Clarke's _2001: A Space Odyssey_ + Stanley Kubrick = one of the best sci-fi movies ever. A collaboration of geniuses! I was 17 when this came out and it completely changed the way I looked at movies from then on. It turned me on to film as an art.


----------



## DennisG

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Interesting that normally, its 5 minutes between updated Webcam shots, and now its been over 10 minutes since they docked together.....
> 
> Maybe they don't want us to see Earl running across the walkway with a wrench in his hand to fix the problem....


In this recent photo on the left of the rocket, someone is still working on the deck.

Upon closer inspection in the blow-up of the photo, it looks like Earl is still working on the final touches to make sure we get all of our HD!


----------



## Interceptor

Have we started any bets yet on getting 200,000 views in this thread by the time the sat gets into GSO?


----------



## Sixto

Interceptor said:


> Have we started any bets yet on getting 200,000 views in this thread by the time the sat gets into GSO?


We still got 4-8 weeks of tracking D11 with http://www.n2yo.com/?s=31862

Day-by-day ... minute-by-minute ...

We'll blow by 200,000 ...


----------



## smiddy

Interceptor said:


> Have we started any bets yet on getting 200,000 views in this thread by the time the sat gets into GSO?


200,000 views is nothing, we can do a lot better than that!


----------



## BillPear

HoTat2 said:


> Yeah&#8230;;
> 
> And while we're making these joking caomparisons with the NFL. Let's hope that DirecTV continues to manage their satellite fleet and overall business better than the NFL is right now. I heard a report (if correct) on a local radio sports talk show here today in So. Cal. called the "Loose Cannons" (KLAC 570-AM Los Angeles) that the league office admits they are presently some 9 ½ billion dollars in debt! :eek2:


What were those numbskulls doing talking about the NFL? Isn't Kobe still playing?:lol:


----------



## JayPSU

Anyone know when this will be up on the guide so that we can DVR it?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

JayPSU said:


> Anyone know when this will be up on the guide so that we can DVR it?


I don't know when it will actually show up in the guide but you can set a manual recording for it now.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

JayPSU said:


> Anyone know when this will be up on the guide so that we can DVR it?


More than likely it will be updated in the overnight refresh....


----------



## Newshawk

DIRECTV-11 said:


> Make room D10!
> :icon_hug:


Shouldn't that be, "Make room, Spaceway 2"?


----------



## Hoxxx

JayPSU said:


> Anyone know when this will be up on the guide so that we can DVR it?


On Mondays launch it was there in the morning. so I hope this one will be as well. i found it on 570.


----------



## smiddy

Channel 573 5:48 Central Time...nice!


----------



## rrrick8

Do we need a life or what?

:computer:


----------



## Earl Bonovich

rrrick8 said:


> Do we need a life or what?
> 
> :computer:


You have one.... it might need a little spice though...


----------



## smiddy

Isn't watching for detailed information on DirecTV 11 a life?


----------



## HDTVFreak07

smiddy said:


> Channel 573 5:48 Central Time...nice!


am or pm?


----------



## rrrick8

smiddy said:


> Isn't watching for detailed information on DirecTV 11 a life?


Yes, but 30 times a day or more????????????????



Guilty as charged.


----------



## rrrick8

HDTVFreak07 said:


> am or pm?


pm


----------



## MIAMI1683

Man my gf is tired of this already. I hear it sometimes. " Your always on the computer" and " again " I tell her atleast my interest's are things that don't harm anyone, she replies " whatever"


----------



## FHSPSU67

DennisG said:


> In this recent photo on the left of the rocket, someone is still working on the deck.
> 
> Upon closer inspection in the blow-up of the photo, it looks like Earl is still working on the final touches to make sure we get all of our HD!


Nice!


----------



## mhayes70

Do you think setting the manual record for a hour is good enough?


----------



## smiddy

rrrick8 said:


> Yes, but 30 times a day or more????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> Guilty as charged.


More...


----------



## cforrest

Worse case scenario for many, just remote book the recording.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Earl Bonovich said:


> You have one.... it might need a little spice though...


I don't think they allow that channel in UT...


----------



## Groundhog45

It's in the guide now for 573.


----------



## moonman

Groundhog45 said:


> It's in the guide now for 573.


===============
Yup....and if you miss it there are replays on Thur. every two hours from 6AM-8PM.


----------



## Smuuth

Tom Robertson said:


> I don't think they allow that channel in UT...


True that!!
!rolling !rolling !rolling


----------



## sbl

Not on remote booking yet. I'm 2500 miles away from my DVR.


----------



## tuff bob

sunset in hopefully DirecTV 11's last full day on the planet


----------



## Paul A

T-minus 18H:00M:00S


----------



## Sixto

Much further then we got last time ... looking forward to a bright day tomorrow ...


----------



## Mr.Pibb

sbl said:


> Not on remote booking yet. I'm 2500 miles away from my DVR.


Ugh. It shows up in the grid on DirecTV.com for me, but when I click on it, it just says "Program not found" and won't give me any options for booking...


----------



## ctaranto

Mr.Pibb said:


> Ugh. It shows up in the grid on DirecTV.com for me, but when I click on it, it just says "Program not found" and won't give me any options for booking...


It's also showing up on m.directv.com. Maybe that'll work better?

I set mine this morning at home, so I haven't tried.

-Craig


----------



## mystic7

Will the launch be shown in HD? Because I don't watch SD programming anymore


----------



## Indiana627

Interceptor said:


> Have we started any bets yet on getting 200,000 views in this thread by the time the sat gets into GSO?


My personal favorite time on this site was when D* lit up the first TP on D10, and then kept turning it on and off and altering the power level so each time you got it, it was a different reading. I couldn't hit F5 fast enough that day to keep up with all the posts in that single thread! I'm sure we'll see a repeat when D11's first TP is lit up.


----------



## LameLefty

Mr.Pibb said:


> Ugh. It shows up in the grid on DirecTV.com for me, but when I click on it, it just says "Program not found" and won't give me any options for booking...


I had that problem Monday too. On the other hand, it's now in the EPG so the Slingbox works GREAT for setting the recording!


----------



## lwilli201

mystic7 said:


> Will the launch be shown in HD? Because I don't watch SD programming anymore


I guess you will not be watching it then. :sure:


----------



## jefbal99

Well damn, i logged into Directv.com and pulled up the channel guide. The launch is listed in the guide, but when selected, the following is displayed with no option to record "Program Not Found
The program you selected could not be found."

anybody have luck with remote booking on this one?


----------



## mikhu

AAAARRRGGGHHH! I might not be home to watch it live so I just tried to remote book it. Like Mr. Pibb said, we have the "Program Not Found" message AGAIN today. In fact, it's even worse today because I can't even sign in to my account on D*'s page, I get a page not found error there.

Edit: jefbal99 - lol, yep, same problem here!


----------



## rotomike

T minus less then 10 hours!


----------



## jefbal99

Mike Huss said:


> AAAARRRGGGHHH! I might not be home to watch it live so I just tried to remote book it. Like Mr. Pibb said, we have the "Program Not Found" message AGAIN today. In fact, it's even worse today because I can't even sign in to my account on D*'s page, I get a page not found error there.
> 
> Edit: jefbal99 - lol, yep, same problem here!


I'm getting that for all channels in the online program guide. Looks like its not an issue with just that channel. I'll check it back out around lunch and try again


----------



## man_rob

Next up. Watching the new sat orbit until it gets to it's target spot.

Does anyone know the FCC service date when it will be ready to broadcast?


----------



## Sixto

man_rob said:


> Next up. Watching the new sat orbit until it gets to it's target spot.
> 
> Does anyone know the FCC service date when it will be ready to broadcast?


It will take 4-8 weeks from launch to first channels.

Good question though because there's probably an FCC filing out there somewhere. There was a filing with specific test/production dates for D10.


----------



## MIAMI1683

man_rob said:


> Next up. Watching the new sat orbit until it gets to it's target spot.
> 
> Does anyone know the FCC service date when it will be ready to broadcast?


It was about 60 days for D10. Yesturday I read this may be a little shorter because of where it's being launched from.


----------



## Sixto

Here's our (hopeful) plan for today ...

*~2:28pm ET* - Propellant chilldown begins
*before (possibly much before) 4:18pm ET* - Launch support personnel transfers to Commander
*~4:18pm ET* - Propellant load commencing
*6:31pm ET* - Transporter/Erector arm lowered
*6:48pm ET* - Liftoff
*6:50:29pm ET* - Stage 1 Separation
*6:51:52pm ET* - Payload Fairing Jettison
*6:56:31pm ET* - Stage 2 Separation
*6:56:41pm ET* - Block DM 1st Burn Ignition
*7:01:10pm ET* - Block DM 1st Burn Shutdown
*7:31:10pm ET* - Block DM 2nd Burn Ignition
*7:38:15pm ET* - Block DM 2nd Burn Shutdown
*7:48:55pm ET* - Spacecraft Separation
*12:48am ET* - Spacecraft Acquisition (estimated)
Webcam: http://www.navigon.net/sl/pictures/

Launch on Channel 573 at 6:30pm ET

Tracking site after launch: http://www.n2yo.com/

Fingers crossed ... knock on wood ... prayers ...

Good Luck!


----------



## dms1

rotomike said:


> T minus less then 10 hours!


Is that an official milestone in the countdown?


----------



## FunkyMonk93

Sixto - I looked at your thread titled "DirecTV HD - Current Listing".. I didn't see anything on what new HD channels we are getting once D11 fires up?? Did I miss it?


----------



## lwilli201

dms1 said:


> Is that an official milestone in the countdown?


"4-3-2-1-Liftoff" works for me. :lol:


----------



## smiddy

I looked in the guide this morning and the puppy is there, so I press the obligatory record button. Man is this exciting another bright shiny new satellite to be launched and viewed in all its glory!

Some body pass the chips and salsa! :lol:


----------



## Sixto

FunkyMonk93 said:


> Sixto - I looked at your thread titled "DirecTV HD - Current Listing".. I didn't see anything on what new HD channels we are getting once D11 fires up?? Did I miss it?


Yep, the head of DirecTV Programming hasn't called lately with that update 

Best guess ...


Maybe a balancing of HD between D10 and D11

Move the 9 legacy HD (MPEG2) to MPEG4
74 - Universal HD
78 - HDNet Movies
79 - HDNet
206/73 - ESPN HD
209/72 - ESPN2 HD
245/75 - TNT HD
281/76 - HD Theater (was Discovery HD Theater)
501/70/509 - HBO East HD
537/71/543 - Showtime East HD

Add additional HBO HD channels (per the previous HBO announcements)
All of the new premium sports packages will be MPEG4 (ex: Sunday Ticket, ...)
East and West DNS all to MPEG4 (West already announced)
99 - PPV HD (MPEG2) eventually shut down
A few may need to wait for D11 (or may be added to D10 when D11 is safely in orbit)
290 - Disney Channel HD
292 - Toon Disney HD
297 - Boomerang HD
307 - ESPNEWS HD
311 - ABC Family

Others that may be available (Travel Channel HD, more movie HD premiums, ...)
Lots more HD LIL (at least 100 HD LIL by year-end 2008 - 84% of U.S.)
Would guess that ESPNews HD (available 3/31) may get added prior to D11.

Gotta get D11 in orbit first ...


----------



## hdtvfan0001

FunkyMonk93 said:


> Sixto - I looked at your thread titled "DirecTV HD - Current Listing".. I didn't see anything on what new HD channels we are getting once D11 fires up?? Did I miss it?


In general, the early added emphasis will be on HD LIL channels as far as the most numbers, but new HD national channels are supported up to 50-60 more channels as well. Most of those have not yet been announced anyplace that I have seen.

The DirecTV site still has some channels listed as "Coming in early 2008" on their website, but those only are a handful. There will be some expansion of Discovery into more channels, as well as more ESPN channels. In addition, Disney will have some new HD channels.


----------



## jefbal99

Tried to schedule via remote booking on m.directv.com and when i selected "Schedule to Record" I got page cannot be found and directed to the Directv.com full site with a not my session was about to expire.


----------



## loudo

Sixto said:


> Yep, the head of DirecTV Programming hasn't called lately with that update
> 
> Best guess ...
> 
> Maybe a balancing of HD between D10 and D11
> Move the 9 legacy HD to MPEG4
> 74 - Universal HD
> 78 - HDNet Movies
> 79 - HDNet
> 206/73 - ESPN HD
> 209/72 - ESPN2 HD
> 245/75 - TNT HD
> 281/76 - HD Theater (was Discovery HD Theater)
> 501/70/509 - HBO East HD
> 537/71/543 - Showtime East HD
> 
> Add additional HBO HD
> All of the new premium sports packages will be MPEG4 (ex: Sunday Ticket)
> East and West DNS all MPEG4 (West already announced)
> Would guess that a few channels like ESPNews HD may get added prior to D11
> 
> Gotta get D11 in orbit first ...


I wonder how many H10s & HR10-250s out still out there and need to be changed over to H20s & HR20s, before all MPG2 HD signals could be shut down.


----------



## Sixto

loudo said:


> I wonder how many H10s & HR10-250s out still out there and need to be changed over to H20s & HR20s, before all MPG2 HD signals could be shut down.


During the last analyst call they mentioned the number being in the 500,000 range but I need to find the exact quote ... but that's what I think it was ...


----------



## longrider

loudo said:


> I wonder how many H10s & HR10-250s out still out there and need to be changed over to H20s & HR20s, before all MPG2 HD signals could be shut down.


They have been fairly aggressive getting people to change out and I think they will do like they did with the LA DNS stations. A cut off date will be set and for a few months prior a scroll will be run at the top of the hour telling people to tune to a channel for information about upcoming changes. Then run the 2 feeds consurrent for a while to give people a chance to switch series links and get used to the new channel number.


----------



## dwrats_56

Sixto said:


> During the last analyst call they mentioned the number being in the 500,000 range but I need to find the exact quote ... but that's what I think it was ...


That is not as many as I would of thought.


----------



## ATARI

Sixto said:


> Yep, the head of DirecTV Programming hasn't called lately with that update
> 
> Best guess ...
> 
> 
> Maybe a balancing of HD between D10 and D11
> 
> Move the 9 legacy HD (MPEG2) to MPEG4
> 74 - Universal HD
> 78 - HDNet Movies
> 79 - HDNet
> 206/73 - ESPN HD
> 209/72 - ESPN2 HD
> 245/75 - TNT HD
> 281/76 - HD Theater (was Discovery HD Theater)
> 501/70/509 - HBO East HD
> 537/71/543 - Showtime East HD
> 
> Add additional HBO HD channels
> All of the new premium sports packages will be MPEG4 (ex: Sunday Ticket)
> East and West DNS all to MPEG4 (West already announced)
> 99 - PPV HD (MPEG2) eventually shut down
> A few may need to wait for D11 (or maybe added to D10 when D11 is safely in orbit)
> 290 - Disney Channel HD
> 292 - Toon Disney HD
> 297 - Boomerang HD
> 307 - ESPNEWS HD
> 311 - ABC Family
> 
> Lots more HD LIL (at least 100 HD LIL by year-end 2008 - 84% of U.S.)
> Would guess that ESPNews HD (available 3/31) may get added prior to D11.
> 
> Gotta get D11 in orbit first ...


I'm going to try and not count the chickens yet.

But keeping fingers crossed.

I always get superstitious during rocket and space shuttle launches. Can't explain it, I just do.

Little over 8 hours to go...


----------



## mcbeevee

MIAMI1683 said:


> It was about 60 days for D10. Yesturday I read this may be a little shorter because of where it's being launched from.


Actually, it was 80 days with Directv10. It launched on 7/7/07, and the new channels started on 9/26/07.


----------



## Cable_X

8 hours to go!


----------



## Sixto

mcbeevee said:


> Actually, it was 80 days with Directv10. It launched on 7/7/07, and the new channels started on 9/26/07.


Yep, was delayed a week or two from early September due to LIL spotbeam issue and challenges with turning on (authorizing) the first national MPEG4 channels for everyone ... was originally scheduled for about 60 days ... better this time due to equator launch.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

mcbeevee said:


> Actually, it was 80 days with Directv10. It launched on 7/7/07, and the new channels started on 9/26/07.


D11 should take a bit less time to stage up than D10, as they now have some experience this time around.

Based on the latest information, my guess is that you'll see some additional HD LIL's and perhaps a handful of HD National new channels come up about May 20th.

Looks like the launch is continuing on schedule inside of 8 hours now...


----------



## Sixto

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Based on the latest information, my guess is that you'll see some additional HD LIL's and perhaps a handful of HD National new channels come up about May 20th.
> 
> Looks like the launch is continuing on schedule inside of 8 hours now...


With the delay from March 9th to today ...

Changing my bet in the pool from 4/23/2008 to *4/30/2008*!


----------



## FHSPSU67

Sixto: Shouldn't we be expecting the Travel HD Channel on CH 277 ?


----------



## JayPSU

I have a hunch that once D11 is up without issues (fingers crossed) and simply on its way to its destination, they will begin to light up new HD channels such as some of the now available premiums (HBO 2, MMAX, if not even more), and maybe the Disney channels and ESPNNews. I could be wrong, but that's my guess.


----------



## Sixto

FHSPSU67 said:


> Sixto: Shouldn't we be expecting the Travel HD Channel on CH 277 ?


Probably. Have only listed the 4 on the DirecTV web-site, plus Boomerang which was listed a while ago, plus the HBO's where there was an announcement. There will be much more, just not announced yet.

Should move further discussion to one of the other threads (http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1191378#post1191378)

Back to the launch ... sunrise approaching!


----------



## d max82

Its on the way up! (well erect anyways)

http://www.navigon.net/sl/pictures/


----------



## HoTat2

Sixto said:


> Yep, the head of DirecTV Programming hasn't called lately with that update
> 
> Best guess ...
> 
> 
> Maybe a balancing of HD between D10 and D11
> 
> Move the 9 legacy HD (MPEG2) to MPEG4
> 74 - Universal HD
> 78 - HDNet Movies
> 79 - HDNet
> 206/73 - ESPN HD
> 209/72 - ESPN2 HD
> 245/75 - TNT HD
> 281/76 - HD Theater (was Discovery HD Theater)
> 501/70/509 - HBO East HD
> 537/71/543 - Showtime East HD
> 
> Add additional HBO HD channels
> All of the new premium sports packages will be MPEG4 (ex: Sunday Ticket)
> East and West DNS all to MPEG4 (West already announced)
> 99 - PPV HD (MPEG2) eventually shut down
> A few may need to wait for D11 (or maybe added to D10 when D11 is safely in orbit)
> 290 - Disney Channel HD
> 292 - Toon Disney HD
> 297 - Boomerang HD
> 307 - ESPNEWS HD
> 311 - ABC Family
> 
> Lots more HD LIL (at least 100 HD LIL by year-end 2008 - 84% of U.S.)
> Would guess that ESPNews HD (available 3/31) may get added prior to D11.
> 
> Gotta get D11 in orbit first ...


Yeah, most likely;

D11's sucessful launch and deployment should be a major step toward eventually turning off the legacy HD MPEG-2 signals on Ku band. And is why what future programming will be assigned to the three 110 transponders (8, 10, and 12) is anyone's guess.

"Good luck" and "Go D11"


----------



## ub1934

ATARI said:


> I'm going to try and not count the chickens yet.
> 
> But keeping fingers crossed.
> 
> I always get superstitious during rocket and space shuttle launches. Can't explain it, I just do.
> 
> Little over 8 hours to go...


 Can they do that with all the HR 10-250s out there & if they do will we still have to pay the $ 9.99 HD access fee  if we cant get those HD chs ?


----------



## Hdhead

Why 5 hours between spacecraft separation and spacecraft acquisition? Does that mean we really won't know it is successful until acquisition?


----------



## admiral39

The good news is it looks like Sea Launch archives all of their launch web-casts so those of us who can't watch live and don't have the means to record the event should be able to view the archived footage at Sea Launch's website at some point. 

Go D11!


----------



## HoTat2

d max82 said:


> Its on the way up! (well erect anyways)
> 
> http://www.navigon.net/sl/pictures/


Well ...I guess you can obviously infer as much from the portion of the erector illuminated by the pad lights. But boy, its really pitch black out there.


----------



## ctaranto

Pretty white light shining on it.

-Craig


----------



## hdtvfan0001

HoTat2 said:


> Well ...I guess you can obviously infer as much from the portion of the erector illuminated by the pad lights. But boy, its really pitch black out there.


It's been in the upright position since yesterday.

Cautiously optimistic on an on-time launch.


----------



## HoTat2

HoTat2 said:


> Well ...I guess you can obviously infer as much from the portion of the erector illuminated by the pad lights. But boy, its really pitch black out there.


OK...now I can see it better after the recent update web-cam shot.


----------



## syphix

With the death of Arthur C. Clarke yesterday, I think we should rename D11 to Clarke-11 to honor the visionary who popularized the concept of geostationary satellites.

(Do I need to create a poll? )

Godspeed Clarke-11...er...D11 !!


----------



## MIAMI1683

mcbeevee said:


> Actually, it was 80 days with Directv10. It launched on 7/7/07, and the new channels started on 9/26/07.


Ok your right. 80 days. Thats why I said ABOUT!

jk,........:lol:


----------



## doctor j

Sixto said:


> With the delay from March 9th to today ...
> 
> Changing my bet in the pool from 4/23/2008 to *4/30/2008*!


That's cheating 
D11 has already told you he was going to light up on4-30-08  

Doctor j


----------



## Sixto

doctor j said:


> That's cheating
> D11 has already told you he was going to light up on4-30-08
> 
> Doctor j


he was just reading the post from 1/16/2008 ... http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1394282&postcount=432 ...  

lots of bright light on D11 at the moment ...


----------



## hdtvfan0001

doctor j said:


> That's cheating
> D11 has already told you he was going to light up on4-30-08
> 
> Doctor j


While it would be great to have a D11 "live" date in April....my money is on the table that it doesn't happen until May some time...

But then....we have to get past having a successful launch today and acknowledgement that the bird is properly functioning first...


----------



## TomF

It looks like the replay of the D-11 Launch will start at tomorrow morning at 3:00am PDT and will be shown on both 573 and 578. It repeats every two hours for the following twelve hours.


----------



## ncgbrown

And it's just like the Idol song last night - . . . 'here come the sun'


----------



## HoTat2

BTW; since it will soon be sunrise at the launch site. 

I really do not feel like rummaging through a lot of stuff around here for one of my old basic astronomy texts. So someone refresh my memory. But IIRC, at sunrise on the equator around this time of the year near the vernal equinox (Mar. 21). The sun raises directly east, arcs completely overhead at roughly 90 degrees straight up at noontime, then sets directly west? Then as the earth’s orbit proceeds to the summer solstice point (Jun 21), the sun progressively moves into the northern hemisphere, dropping to a low of 67.5 degrees above the northern horizon at local noon. 

The cycle then repeats in the other direction with the sun returning to 90 degrees overhead at the autumnal equinox (Sept. 23). Eventually reducing to 67.5 degrees in the southern horizon at the winter solstice (Dec. 22)?


----------



## DIRECTV-12

GODSPEED Brother D11. We will all be watching your rise this afternoon with great expectations of success. :new_popco 

Wishing you well from the Boeing Clean Room.

I have been told that I will be joining you the 3rd Quarter of 2009.

Peace Out.

:icon_cool


----------



## cb7214

DIRECTV-12 said:


> GODSPEED Brother D11. We will all be watching your rise this afternoon with great expectations of success. :new_popco
> 
> Wishing you well from the Boeing Clean Room.
> 
> I have been told that I will be joining you the 3rd Quarter of 2009.
> 
> Peace Out.
> 
> :icon_cool


:welcome_s to the forum D12  we look forwarding to watching your progression too


----------



## Geekzilla

Right on. D-12 is in the house and D-11 is looking like a go.


----------



## joed32

ub1934 said:


> Can they do that with all the HR 10-250s out there & if they do will we still have to pay the $ 9.99 HD access fee  if we cant get those HD chs ?


Here in SoCal they just called everyone with Hr10s active and offered free HR21s. In my case I had 2, 1 owned and 1 leased. I sent the leased unit back and kept the owned and used it to replace my last series 2. If anyone didn't accept the HR21 then at the end of the month they will lose the HD locals. The other Mpeg 2 channels will still be on for a while.


----------



## jefbal99

Geekzilla said:


> Right on. D-12 is in the house and D-11 is looking like a go.


Thats an awesome picture


----------



## moonman

Mike Huss said:


> AAAARRRGGGHHH! I might not be home to watch it live so I just tried to remote book it. Like Mr. Pibb said, we have the "Program Not Found" message AGAIN today. In fact, it's even worse today because I can't even sign in to my account on D*'s page, I get a page not found error there.
> 
> Edit: jefbal99 - lol, yep, same problem here!


=================
I have had good results with the mobile version of the scheduler...search on programs by channel nbr (573) gave these results....note the replays)
Search for: [573-PTNW]
Page 1/1

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The DIRECTV Satellite Launch... -
6:30p 3/19
D-11 Launch Broadcast Replay... -
6:00a 3/20
D-11 Launch Broadcast Replay... -
8:00a 3/20
D-11 Launch Broadcast Replay... -
10:00a 3/20
D-11 Launch Broadcast Replay... -
12:00p 3/20
D-11 Launch Broadcast Replay... -
2:00p 3/20
D-11 Launch Broadcast Replay... -
4:00p 3/20
m.directv.com


----------



## Radio Enginerd

If anyone is able to encode the launch as a WM live stream, I'll happily publish it and make it available to the group.


----------



## tuff bob

Radio Enginerd said:


> If anyone is able to encode the launch as a WM live stream, I'll happily publish it and make it available to the group.


actually, I do that - but what's wrong with just grabbing the Sea Launch stream?


----------



## jefbal99

Guide data has been restored on Directv.com, but I'm getting errors when trying to schedule the recording.

"	We're sorry but we were unable to send the signal request to your receiver. Please try again later."


----------



## tcusta00

Live webcast of the launch will be here

Click the link at the right to launch the stream.


----------



## Supervolcano

DIRECTV-12 said:


> GODSPEED Brother D11. We will all be watching your rise this afternoon with great expectations of success. :new_popco
> 
> Wishing you well from the Boeing Clean Room.
> 
> I have been told that I will be joining you the 3rd Quarter of 2009.
> 
> Peace Out.
> 
> :icon_cool


Niiiice D12!!!
Have they given you a clue yet as to what slot you will be serving from?


----------



## viper8399

Looks like there starting to fuel the rocket. I see some type of gas coming out of the side of the platform


----------



## keithtd

Looks like venting...is fueling starting?


----------



## gslater

viper8399 said:


> Looks like there starting to fuel the rocket. I see some type of gas coming out of the side of the platform


They're not supposed to start fueling until the crew has boarded the Commander and left the launch platform but they might be getting ready to chill the fuel. It would be an hour and a half earlier than their schedule suggests but then they raised her about an hour and a half earlier yesterday than their schedule suggests so who knows.


----------



## dettxw

jefbal99 said:
 

> Guide data has been restored on Directv.com, but I'm getting errors when trying to schedule the recording.
> 
> "	We're sorry but we were unable to send the signal request to your receiver. Please try again later."


Anybody know if this is going to get fixed? I'm going to miss the launch if I can't remotely set up the recording. Other requests seem to work OK.


----------



## tuff bob

maybe just ballast guys. :lol:


----------



## moonman

dettxw said:


> Anybody know if this is going to get fixed? I'm going to miss the launch if I can't remotely set up the recording. Other requests seem to work OK.


==============
Did you try the mobil version? See my post: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1507302&postcount=1483
You don't need a mobil phone to use it...I sked. a recording just fine.


----------



## Sixto

keithtd said:


> Looks like venting...is fueling starting?


The tentative schedule to start was:

*~2:28pm ET* - Propellant chilldown begins
*before 4:18pm ET* - Launch support personnel transfers to Commander
*~4:18pm ET* - Propellant load commencing
Complete launch schedule in the link below ...


----------



## su_A_ve

dettxw said:


> Anybody know if this is going to get fixed? I'm going to miss the launch if I can't remotely set up the recording. Other requests seem to work OK.


Same here either via m.direct.com or direct.com/tvlistings 

Cause I know when I get home, I'll forget about it...


----------



## LameLefty

Sixto said:


> The tentative schedule to start was:
> 
> *2:28pm ET* - Propellant chilldown begins
> *before 4:18pm ET* - Launch support personnel transfers to Commander
> *4:18pm ET* - Propellant load commencing
> Complete launch schedule in the link below ...


They are probably purging fluid lines with gaseous nitrogen prior to chilldown. Alternatively, they are starting chilldown early. All chilldown is, anyway, is slowly running cyrogens through the lines prior to loading the tanks so that the sudden in-rush of super-cold propellant LOX (liquid oxygen) all at once doesn't cause thermal stress, which could damage components.


----------



## HoTat2

su_A_ve said:


> Same here either via m.direct.com or direct.com/tvlistings
> 
> Cause I know when I get home, I'll forget about it...


Just to make sure this is actually a bug and not by design. Can any of these "PTNW" channels be programmed with remote DVR scheduling?


----------



## Sixto

LameLefty said:


> They are probably purging fluid lines with gaseous nitrogen prior to chilldown. Alternatively, they are starting chilldown early. All chilldown is, anyway, is slowly running cyrogens through the lines prior to loading the tanks so that the sudden in-rush of super-cold propellant LOX (liquid oxygen) all at once doesn't cause thermal stress, which could damage components.


Lefty, seems like it's safe to assume that as soon as they start moving fluids around then there's no looking back unless there's an issue which would scrub the whole mission and go back to home base?

Seemed like until now they could always just delay but now reaching the point of no return ...

Also, your expertise is ready to be learned from and absorbed again as we track D11 for the next 4-6 weeks ...


----------



## cjever19

Are you all getting the same distorted (right portion blacked) image I am?

http://www.navigon.net/sl/pictures/


----------



## Indiana627

cjever19 said:


> Are you all getting the same distorted (right portion blacked) image I am?
> 
> http://www.navigon.net/sl/pictures/


Yeah, I was just going to post this too.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan

Yea...I am.


----------



## man_rob

It's the sun shining directly into the camera. Give it a while, and it will clear.


----------



## Sixto

cjever19 said:


> Are you all getting the same distorted (right portion blacked) image I am?
> 
> http://www.navigon.net/sl/pictures/


Sunrise and Sunset have caused much glare every day.

At launch time (12:48pm local time at site) should be crystal clear!


----------



## elbelcho

cjever19 said:


> Are you all getting the same distorted (right portion blacked) image I am?
> 
> http://www.navigon.net/sl/pictures/


yup


----------



## tcusta00

AirRocker said:


> whoa... looks like the sun is messing with the webcam...





cjever19 said:


> Are you all getting the same distorted (right portion blacked) image I am?
> 
> http://www.navigon.net/sl/pictures/


Same thing happened around this time yesterday - must be the angle of the sun hitting the camera.


----------



## jdspencer

Sun glare.


----------



## HoTat2

Yeah;

Sun glare overloading the webcam's optical sensors no doubt. Though it looks to be starting to clear-up even now.


----------



## Rob77

yes...just updated


----------



## dettxw

su_A_ve said:


> Same here either via m.direct.com or direct.com/tvlistings
> 
> Cause I know when I get home, I'll forget about it...


Yep, neither one is working, get the same error.


----------



## keithtd

DennisG said:


> In this recent photo on the left of the rocket, someone is still working on the deck.
> 
> Upon closer inspection in the blow-up of the photo, it looks like Earl is still working on the final touches to make sure we get all of our HD!


Someone make sure Earl makes the 4:18 bus! Credits to DennisG for the image .


----------



## ncgbrown

Will chat.dbstalk.com be open early tonight as it was tenatively on Monday?


----------



## LameLefty

Sixto said:


> Lefty, seems like it's safe to assume that as soon as they start moving fluids around then there's no looking back unless there's an issue which would scrub the whole mission and go back to home base?
> 
> Seemed like until now they could always just delay but now reaching the point of no return ...
> 
> Also, your expertise is ready to be learned from and absorbed again as we track D11 for the next 4-6 weeks ...


Thanks for the compliments - it's always fun to put on my rocket scientist hat again and talk spacecraft engineering a little bit. 

As for turning back, well I don't think they're at the point of no return yet. I think they have a pretty hefty supply of the volatile stuff (cryogenic oxygen, nitrogen etc.). Actually, LOX isn't hard to make industrially - it's possible they have a LOX plant on board. Fuel they probably have in abundance too - I believe the platform is designed to accommodate two rockets at once though I don't believe they've ever done so on a scheduled launch. So they probably have the capacity to carry a lot more of everything than they need.

Actually, from the rocket and payload's perspective, the limiting factors are probably either battery shelf-life or something like liquid helium - I don't know if Zenit uses it, but many vehicles do for pressurization. Helium is VERY cold in liquid form and very expensive, so it's not likely to be something they could keep much of around just in case.

But purging and chilldown don't require very large quantities compared to that needed for flight so I don't think that starting the process would be a limiting factor, unless there are limited-life components in the booster itself which have to be used or lost once the process starts - for instance, some seals and gaskets have limited shelf-life once exposed to certain rocket fuels, especially hypergolics like those used in Proton boosters.


----------



## Indiana627

Picture looking good now again.


----------



## ncgbrown

Any weather reports? It's definately a bit more cloudy than the previous days. What are the minimum conditions for a green light?


----------



## LameLefty

ncgbrown said:


> Any weather reports? It's definately a bit more cloudy than the previous days. What are the minimum conditions for a green light?


Clouds are not usually, by themselves, a serious launch constraint. For manned launches of the shuttle, you have certain abort scenarios that require heightened visibility. Unmanned vehicles have no such abort modes.

What they do have is usually limits on winds - high-altitude winds to avoid trajectory deviations or exceeding the structural limits on the booster, and low-altitude winds to avoid crashing into the launch tower immediately after ignition but before the vehicle has attained sufficient height to clear the pad and surroundings.

There may also be limits on flying through thunderheads (though Apollo 12 was hit by lightning twice within a split second as it launched and the Saturn booster was entirely unaffected).


----------



## moonman

Just a quick reminder:
Launch replays will be shown on Thur. 3/20 on chan.573 and 578, 6AM-6PM every
2 hours.


----------



## Chris Blount

I went ahead and opened the chat room.

http://chat.dbstalk.com


----------



## tuff bob

Christmas Island, aprox 250 miles away:

Christmas Island, KB (Airport)
Updated: 2 hr 18 min 27 sec ago
Scattered Clouds 
75 °F / 24 °C
Scattered Clouds
Humidity: 89%
Dew Point: 72 °F / 22 °C
Wind: Calm
Pressure: 29.80 in / 1009 hPa (Steady)
Visibility: 12.4 miles / 20.0 kilometers
UV: 0 out of 16
Clouds: 
Scattered Clouds 2000 ft / 609 m
(Above Ground Level)


----------



## HDTVsportsfan

Chris Blount said:


> I went ahead and opened the chat room.
> 
> http://chat.dbstalk.com


Thank you.


----------



## moonman

LameLefty said:


> Clouds are not usually, by themselves, a serious launch constraint. For manned launches of the shuttle, you have certain abort scenarios that require heightened visibility. Unmanned vehicles have no such abort modes.
> 
> What they do have is usually limits on winds - high-altitude winds to avoid trajectory deviations or exceeding the structural limits on the booster, and low-altitude winds to avoid crashing into the launch tower immediately after ignition but before the vehicle has attained sufficient height to clear the pad and surroundings.
> 
> There may also be limits on flying through thunderheads (though Apollo 12 was hit by lightning twice within a split second as it launched and the Saturn booster was entirely unaffected).


============
As a added feature with this launch, we get "sea" conditions as a bonus


----------



## LameLefty

moonman said:


> ============
> As a added feature with this launch, we get "sea" conditions as a bonus


Yep, you're right.  The big reason for the delay of Thuraya-3 was sea state. Ugh.


----------



## smiddy

I'd like to see a launch (not this one) in sea state 6.


----------



## Sixto

The chat room is filling up!

http://chat.dbstalk.com/


----------



## smiddy

Sniff! I can't get in, wha!


----------



## LameLefty

Current webcam looks like showers . . . wonder what the 4 hour forecast looks like?


----------



## dwrats_56

It does look like showers, but I can see blue sky through the clouds.


----------



## Scooter22

LameLefty said:


> Current webcam looks like showers . . . wonder what the 4 hour forecast looks like?


Yikes! 

Let's hope all of that nonsense goes away in time for the launch.

Does it have any serious affect at the launch pad when it gets wet in these late stages?

/Scooter crosses fingers

Good luck team D11!!


----------



## Sixto

Not lookin pretty at the launch site ... dark, cloudy, rainy ... especially to the right (2nd cam) ...

Edit: now a little brighter!


----------



## P Smith

Sixto said:


> Not lookin pretty at the launch site ... dark, cloudy, rainy ... especially to the right (2nd cam) ...


Do you expect new delay ?


----------



## Button Pusher

Sixto said:


> The chat room is filling up!
> 
> http://chat.dbstalk.com/





smiddy said:


> Sniff! I can't get in, wha!


It must be full! I can't get in either.


----------



## Sixto

P Smith said:


> Do you expect new delay ?


no idea ... just looking out the looking glass from 6000 miles away!


----------



## Sixto

Button Pusher said:


> It must be full! I can't get in either.


would send someone to the chat door to let u in ... if we knew where the virtual door was


----------



## Button Pusher

Sixto said:


> would send someone to the chat door to let u in ... if we knew where the virtual door was


Thanks. I tried the doorbell but they must have the music too loud in there!


----------



## mhayes70

Button Pusher said:


> Thanks. I tried the doorbell but they must have the music too loud in there!


Can you still not get in there?


----------



## bigref

The launch can be scrubbed even after fuel is loaded. The count is stopped, the rocket safed and the propellent drained back. Does not mean they have to go back to home port. Even after ignition, since it is a liquid fuel rocket, the engines can be shut down. It has happen a number of times in the maned space flight program, going back to the days of Gemini. So lets just sit back and watch


----------



## Radio Enginerd

tuff bob said:


> actually, I do that - but what's wrong with just grabbing the Sea Launch stream?


I didn't know they were streaming it. VERY cool.

Link?


----------



## mdernst

Radio Enginerd said:


> I didn't know they were streaming it. VERY cool.
> 
> Link?


http://varicast.variview.net/getContent.aspx?WCID=349a9632-ef36-467c-a6a1-f114a5742152


----------



## smiddy

mhayes70 said:


> Can you still not get in there?


No, dangit! I may have been fiorewalled out though since I am at work.


----------



## Sixto

Radio Enginerd said:


> I didn't know they were streaming it. VERY cool.
> 
> Link?


http://www.sea-launch.com/current_index_webcast.html


----------



## LameLefty

bigref said:


> The launch can be scrubbed even after fuel is loaded. The count is stopped, the rocket safed and the propellent drained back. Does not mean they have to go back to home port. Even after ignition, since it is a liquid fuel rocket, the engines can be shut down. It has happen a number of times in the maned space flight program, going back to the days of Gemini. So lets just sit back and watch


Couple of caveats there, however. First (and this is a biggie), manned vehicles are typically instrumented MUCH more heavily than unmanned vehicles. That means there are that many more places to catch something Bad before it turns REALLY Bad. Yes, modern launch vehicles are instrumented too, but telemetry monitoring is also not nearly as intensive and close to real-time as in manned vehicles. That means even when something REALLY Bad happens that can threaten the vehicle, it's often not seen until after the fact or until it's too damaging to be stopped (witness Sea-Launch's failure last year). It does help with forensic efforts to prevent future losses however.

Second caveat, most rockets CANNOT have a launch pad shutdown and still be recycled quickly to launch again. SpaceX's Falcon series of rockets are designed to do this (and have done it in practice[*]) but with a multi-million dollar payload involved, I would suspect it's a VERY small subset of possible problems that would allow a Zenit to be recycled quickly for another launch attempt.

[*] One of the Falcon 1 test flights - which unfortunately failed later for other reasons than the one which caused post-ignition abort.


----------



## Button Pusher

mhayes70 said:


> Can you still not get in there?





smiddy said:


> No, dangit! I may have been fiorewalled out though since I am at work.


Same here.This is the first time I have tried to get in the chat room while at work.I may need to add an exception in my firewall.


----------



## mhayes70

smiddy said:


> No, dangit! I may have been fiorewalled out though since I am at work.


Man.... That stinks!!! I was going to say I had no problem getting in there.


----------



## mcbeevee

Sunshine has returned to the webcam shots. :sunsmile: 
Is it almost time for the Commander to pickup the remaining crew on the launch platform?


----------



## smiddy

mhayes70 said:


> Man.... That stinks!!! I was going to say I had no problem getting in there.


Thanks man, I feel the love! I will be at Gymnastics with the Smiddlet during launch too. Though, I did set up the DVR to record it. :lol:


----------



## Sixto

mcbeevee said:


> Sunshine has returned to the webcam shots. :sunsmile:
> Is it almost time for the Commander to pickup the remaining crew on the launch platform?


All personnel should be gone by now ... by 4:18pm (loading).


----------



## Button Pusher

Smiddy,are you using Fsecure at work?


----------



## mhayes70

smiddy said:


> Thanks man, I feel the love! I will be at Gymnastics with the Smiddlet during launch too. Though, I did set up the DVR to record it. :lol:


Yes that is what I did. I set it up on manual record yesterday just in case I wasn't home. 

I got to mess with you when I can.


----------



## mello 1

Does anyone know if Directv released a list of the HD local channels this satellite will broadcast? I hope I can finally get CBS, CW, & PBS in HD for the Milwaukee market.


----------



## tcusta00

mello 1 said:


> Does anyone know if Directv released a list of the HD local channels this satellite will broadcast? I hope I can finally get CBS, CW, & PBS in HD for the Milwaukee market.


Nope - let's git 'er up first!


----------



## ccr1958

lamelefty....are you saying a simple rain shower with
no winds or lightening could casue an unmanned launch
to be scrubbed???


----------



## HoTat2

smiddy said:


> No, dangit! I may have been fiorewalled out though since I am at work.


Unless it is only for certain privileged members, I'm having no luck at all accessing the chat room from home. All I get is a largely blank page with the familiar "red x" in the upper left hand corner indicating an image that did not download. :nono2:


----------



## mhayes70

HoTat2 said:


> Unless the chat is only for certain privileged members, I'm having no luck at all accessing the chat room from home. All I get is a largely blank page with the familiar "red x" in the upper left hand corner indicating an image that did not download. :nono2:


Could that me a Java issue???


----------



## Earl Bonovich

HoTat2 said:


> Unless it is only for certain privileged members, I'm having no luck at all accessing the chat room from home. All I get is a largely blank page with the familiar "red x" in the upper left hand corner indicating an image that did not download. :nono2:


That means the JAVA client didn't load.

The Chat room is for everyone... you shoudl at least get to a login screen, if you have Java properly installed.


----------



## LameLefty

ccr1958 said:


> lamelefty....are you saying a simple rain shower with
> no winds or lightening could casue an unmanned launch
> to be scrubbed???


We know it's a simple rain shower at the surface. We have NO IDEA what the conditions are aloft and downrange, or (for that matter) what the conditions are on the other two sides of the launch platform. We also don't know what Sea-Launch's internal launch commit criteria are and what constitutes a constraint to them. That's all.


----------



## ccr1958

if you are using whatever java comes with vista it will not work on this
DBS chat....you will need to d/l from sun micro


----------



## ccr1958

LameLefty said:


> We know it's a simple rain shower at the surface. We have NO IDEA what the conditions are aloft and downrange, or (for that matter) what the conditions are on the other two sides of the launch platform. We also don't know what Sea-Launch's internal launch commit criteria are and what constitutes a constraint to them. That's all.


thanks....


----------



## HoTat2

ccr1958 said:


> if you are using whatever java comes with vista it will not work on this
> DBS chat....you will need to d/l from sun micro


No I'm running windows XP home on this PC at the moment. But you, Earl, and others were correct. I had to enable a JAVA browser extention on IE7 and then the login page downloaded and I was able to get into the chat room, no problem.

Thanks guys;

Lively chat going on at there too right now....


----------



## jrodfoo

I see something coming from the rocket


----------



## Earl Bonovich

jrodfoo said:


> I see something coming from the rocket


Maybe it had Chilli for lunch...


----------



## jrodfoo

Earl Bonovich said:


> Maybe it had Chilli for lunch...


:lol: lets hope it gets it out of it's system


----------



## mhayes70

Earl Bonovich said:


> Maybe it had Chilli for lunch...


!rolling


----------



## generalpatton78

HoTat2 said:


> No I'm running windows XP home on this PC at the moment. But you, Earl, and others were correct. I had to enable a JAVA browser extention on IE7 and then the login page downloaded and I was able to get into the chat room, no problem.
> 
> Thanks guys;
> 
> Lively chat going on at there too right now....


IE7??? That's like watching TV in SD. You should upgrade to FireFox or better yet Opera!


----------



## jrodfoo

I'm moving to NOVA and renting out a room, I'm praying i can find a place where i can either take my dish with me or somoene will have Directv HD when i get there ...  i can't go back to cable!


----------



## dbooth

what time does it start


----------



## MIAMI1683

dbooth said:


> what time does it start


6:30 PM EASTERN


----------



## cjever19

T - 1 hour, this is getting exciting. I am so glad I am off this week for this uber rocket science geek fest! I had no idea how much I would enjoy a rocket launch when I became a DirecTV sub. Enjoy all.:icon_hroc


----------



## BlackRabbit

I couldn't get the video stream to work in Firefox. The window opened, but media player didn't. It's working in IE6.


----------



## gphvid

Might need to update to WMP11.


----------



## Sixto

Just posted ...

"The countdown continues for the launch of the DIRECTV 11 broadcast satellite at 3:48pm PDT (22:48 GMT) today, March 19. All systems are proceeding on schedule."

http://www.sea-launch.com/current_launch.htm


----------



## pbg

Playing some pretty cool Miles Davis stuff currently in anticipation of the launch..


----------



## woj027

I wonder if they have Sat-To-Go on the ship so they can watch the Basketball games tomorrow?


----------



## HoTat2

Also pardon my ignorance here folks;

It’s one of those things I have always seen and accepted with these rockets nearing launch, But I have never really understood the purpose or cause of all the steam emanating from the rocket’s stages like this? I mean, I know it is some type of venting related to the fuel process. However what is it exactly?


----------



## moonman

573 went live with logo.....


----------



## jrodfoo

looooooookin good on the webcam, the sky that is


----------



## bigref

HoTat2 said:


> Also pardon my ignorance here folks;
> 
> It's one of those things I have always seen and accepted with these rockets nearing launch, But I have never really understood the purpose or cause of all the steam emanating from the rocket's stages like this? I mean, I know it is some type of venting related to the fuel process. However what is it exactly?


The fuels used in the rocket are super cold like -380 degrees. It is the fuel boiling off that you are seeing. At least in maned flights, right up to a few minutes before liftoff the fuel is constantly replenished.


----------



## BlackRabbit

HoTat2 said:


> Also pardon my ignorance here folks;
> 
> It's one of those things I have always seen and accepted with these rockets nearing launch, But I have never really understood the purpose or cause of all the steam emanating from the rocket's stages like this? I mean, I know it is some type of venting related to the fuel process. However what is it exactly?


What you see is water vapor. The propellant is probably liquid oxygen and liquid hydrogen, which are more than 200° below zero. In order to get the liquid in the tanks, gas has to be vented out. When such cold gas reaches the atmosphere, water in the air condenses and forms a vapor. As far as I know.

edit: BigRef beat me to it.


----------



## hyde76

For those of you trying to remote schedule the launch, I was not able to do it on the web as some have noticed but I was able to successfully schedule a manual recording of channel 573 from 3:30 PT to 5:30 PT and I did get confirmation that it was successful so there's still time to do it.


----------



## curt8403

hyde76 said:


> For those of you trying to remote schedule the launch, I was not able to do it on the web as some have noticed but I was able to successfully schedule a manual recording of channel 573 from 3:30 PT to 5:30 PT and I did get confirmation that it was successful so there's still time to do it.


573 now shows D logo. it is now broadcasting


----------



## hyde76

Web - Cam, for those of us at work, shows Please stay tuned, your event will begin shortly.


----------



## LameLefty

BlackRabbit said:


> What you see is water vapor. The propellant is probably liquid oxygen and liquid hydrogen, which are more than 200° below zero. In order to get the liquid in the tanks, gas has to be vented out. When such cold gas reaches the atmosphere, water in the air condenses and forms a vapor. As far as I know.
> 
> edit: BigRef beat me to it.


Propellants for all three stages of the Zenit in question are liquid oxygen (LOX, the oxidizer) and kerosene (fuel). The vapor is LOX boiloff. They insulate the tanks and such as best they can given the mass constraints of the vehicles, but there is always some boiloff prior to launch.


----------



## ladannen

My wife just came home from work asking why I was watching a channel with nothing but the Directv logo and "cheesy music".
I was going to try to explain, but just told her to do something for half an hour.


----------



## BlackRabbit

LameLefty said:


> Propellants for all three stages of the Zenit in question are liquid oxygen (LOX, the oxidizer) and kerosene (fuel). The vapor is LOX boiloff. They insulate the tanks and such as best they can given the mass constraints of the vehicles, but there is always some boiloff prior to launch.


I'm sure you know a lot better than I do. Interesting stuff! I would have expected some exotic fuel before kerosene. Thanks for the info.


----------



## syphix

ladannen said:


> My wife just came home from work asking why I was watching a channel with nothing but the Directv logo and "cheesy music".
> I was going to try to explain, but just told her to do something for half an hour.


My wife's due home in 20 minutes...just about in time for "lift off". I'm tempted to call her and tell her to go...*GULP*...shopping.


----------



## Paul A

We Have Picture On Webcam!


----------



## NCMAT

Webcam just went live


----------



## sbelmont

hyde76 said:


> Web - Cam, for those of us at work, shows Please stay tuned, your event will begin shortly.


It just went live...


----------



## jrodfoo

still got some music here on the webcast , (at work) with the sea launch and directv logos..

nevermind, we got picture!


----------



## mcbeevee

ladannen said:


> My wife just came home from work asking why I was watching a channel with nothing but the Directv logo and "cheesy music".
> I was going to try to explain, but just told her to do something for half an hour.


Ch 573 is now on. This will be my favorite channel for the next 30 minutes!


----------



## LameLefty

BlackRabbit said:


> I'm sure you know a lot better than I do. Interesting stuff! I would have expected some exotic fuel before kerosene. Thanks for the info.


Kerosene is actually a very good rocket fuel for earth orbital missions (Delta IV notwithstanding). It's dense, not cryogenic, and has a good energy content. It's also relatively cheap. 

P.S. ch. 573 just went live. :up:


----------



## Steve615

Ch. 573 just went live.


----------



## narcolept

Broadcast is live on 573.


----------



## sbelmont

jrodfoo said:


> still got some music here on the webcast , (at work) with the sea launch and directv logos..


I had a live shot of the platform. Then it went blank. Now they are showing a Sea Launch intro.


----------



## HoTat2

Alright thanks LameLefty and bigref;

I always suspected as much with it being some type of boil-off of liquefied gases (LOX in this case), but was never really sure. Amazing how you can go years through life observing something countless times, yet never take the time to actually ask what it is for.

Well its almost Showtime. D*s channel is active so here we go.... 

I would say let’s all cross our fingers, but I’m not superstitious.


----------



## Steve615

Webcast appears to be running 20-30 seconds behind what is showing on Ch. 573.


----------



## loudo

The beer is cold and the pop corn is being made. It's TV time.


----------



## LameLefty

Erector is now lowered and looks like it's back in the barn (hanger).


----------



## cdizzy

As I said before D10 launch. Fly baby, fly!


----------



## rotohead

Got a blank screen (no logo or sound) on my HR21 on channel 573 but have a pic on my old SD Sony rec on the same channel. What could be the reason for that difference?


----------



## Paul A

Man,
she is putting me to sleep. We need a new narrator


----------



## LameLefty

rotohead said:


> Got a blank screen (no logo or sound) on my HR21 on channel 573 but have a pic on my old SD Sony rec on the same channel. What could be the reason for that difference?


Um, outdated Guide data perhaps? I don't know. Try changing channels and then tuning back to 573.


----------



## skierbri10

This is pretty cool


----------



## rotohead

rotohead said:


> Got a blank screen (no logo or sound) on my HR21 on channel 573 but have a pic on my old SD Sony rec on the same channel. What could be the reason for that difference?


OK, just got a pic on my HR21...started to make me worried and glad to see things are going well.


----------



## cjever19

Ready to go! God speed Zenit - 3SL & D11!


----------



## bigref

Paul A said:


> Man,
> she is putting me to sleep. We need a new narrator


Putting me to sleep also, but would you want her job? Just has to keep talking till launch time.


----------



## skierbri10

She also, probably doesn't usually broadcast for the public. Mostly, for companies, I am guessing.


----------



## TomF

She just said that they were dedicating this launch to Arthur C. Clarke.


----------



## skierbri10

3 minutes.....


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

All systems go!


----------



## TomF

Looks like the webcam is about 25 seconds behind live.


----------



## skierbri10

woo hoo


----------



## jrodfoo

here we go....... all systems go


----------



## skierbri10

2 minutes....


----------



## skierbri10

1 minute, readiness for liftoff.....all systems are go......


----------



## Steve615

T - 1 minute


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

1 minute!


----------



## cb7214

i have no picture on 573


----------



## skierbri10

lift off


----------



## Paul A

someone press the button


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Liftoff!


----------



## LameLefty

And LIFTOFF! :up:


----------



## LameLefty

And lost in those pesky clouds.


----------



## Tonedeaf

Wow, nice gray picture.


----------



## skierbri10

all normal.....


----------



## Paul A

i like the Russian


----------



## Drew2k

DIRECTV-12 said:


> GODSPEED Brother D11. We will all be watching your rise this afternoon with great expectations of success. :new_popco
> 
> Wishing you well from the Boeing Clean Room.
> 
> I have been told that I will be joining you the 3rd Quarter of 2009.
> 
> Peace Out.
> 
> :icon_cool


Uh-oh! Looks like another "anticipation" thread!


----------



## bjkleman

Don’t know if I am in the correct forum for this question.

In April we are holding an event that is going to be broadcast on DirecTV from Washington DC. We want to project the program on a big screen in an auditorium. What I have been told is we can get an RV that has DirecTV and park next to the auditorium. I would need to run about 400 feet of RG-6 cable from the DirecTV receiver box to the projector in the auditorium. 

I’ve been told by DirecTV that I would need an amplifier for the signal. Has anyone done this? What amplifier would you suggest I get? Is there anything else I am forgetting?

Thanks Bill K.


----------



## skierbri10

All nominal....lol


----------



## cjever19

Have a nice trip!


----------



## skierbri10

stage 1 seperation


----------



## Paul A

Go baby Go!!!


----------



## LameLefty

First stage separation nominal, second stage ignition nominal.


----------



## Steve615

Stage 1 Separation


----------



## skierbri10

I will update all you guys that can't get the video feed for the next 10 minutes....


----------



## LameLefty

Fairing jettison confirmed.


----------



## skierbri10

fairing jettison....


----------



## LameLefty

Ground telemetry station downrange confirms signal from Block-DM upper stage.


----------



## skierbri10

3:30 till 2nd stage seperation.....


----------



## LameLefty

Second stage separation in approximately 3:15.


----------



## LameLefty

Telemetry through TDRS confirmed (didn't know they used TDRS for commercial launch telemetry).


----------



## skierbri10

2 minutes till 2nd stage seperation....


----------



## skierbri10

2nd stage throttle down begin.....


----------



## LameLefty

Second stage shutdown confirmed. Vernier engines nominal.


----------



## Steve615

Stage 2 Separation


----------



## LameLefty

Second stage separation confirmed. Woohoo! :goodjob:


----------



## skierbri10

2nd stage seperation confirmed.....


----------



## vfr781rider

Does anyone know if the flight is nominal so far?


----------



## LameLefty

Block-DM ignition confirmed.


----------



## cjever19

all sys. nomial


----------



## jrodfoo

my dinner.....nominal 

great, things are looking great!


----------



## skierbri10

All systems are normal....


----------



## LameLefty

Three minutes until end of first Block-DM burn.


----------



## vfr781rider

Just kidding


----------



## elbelcho

so far everything is phe-NOMINAL!


----------



## LameLefty

One minute until end of first Block-DM burn.


----------



## skierbri10

I just looked it up and since I am not a rocket scientist, I was curious. I do believe that she is supposed to say nominal....


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

do you think those guys know they are on tv?


----------



## LameLefty

Block-DM first burn complete. :up:


----------



## Wrangler3

My 3 year old twins keep repeating 'nominal' and 'stable.' :lol:


----------



## skierbri10

30 minute coast period....


----------



## Blurayfan

Godspeed DirecTV 11. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## LameLefty

Okay, so not much to do until the second burn in about 29 minutes. Whew!


----------



## zeagus

LameLefty said:


> Block-DM first burn complete. :up:


Half hour of coast then second burn  Wooha!


----------



## skierbri10

250th use of Block DM


----------



## skierbri10

A Commercial......lol


----------



## LameLefty

skierbri10 said:


> 250th use of Block DM


Yeah, the Russians are REALLY good at sticking with what works and making small, incremental changes as they go rather than scrapping stuff every few years and starting over. 

Did you know that Zenit itself started life as the strap-on booster for the Energia heavy lift vehicle the Soviets used to launch their Buran shuttle (for its one-time only, never-repeated launch, that is)?


----------



## Sixto

Few steps left:

*7:31:10pm ET* - Block DM 2nd Burn Ignition
*7:38:15pm ET* - Block DM 2nd Burn Shutdown
*7:48:55pm ET* - Spacecraft Separation
*12:48am ET* - Spacecraft Acquisition (estimated)
Good Luck!

"Nominal" is our new favorite word.


----------



## skierbri10

LameLefty said:


> Yeah, the Russians are REALLY good at sticking with what works and making small, incremental changes as they go rather than scrapping stuff every few years and starting over.
> 
> Did you know that Zenit itself started life as the strap-on booster for the Energia heavy lift vehicle the Soviets used to launch their Buran shuttle (for its one-time only, never-repeated launch, that is)?


hmmm....cool, did not know that....


----------



## JeffBowser

Hey, why the 30 minute coast ?


----------



## skierbri10

Not sure, but it is moving at 10,000 MPH.....


----------



## zeagus

JeffBowser said:


> Hey, why the 30 minute coast ?


They developed a flight path/plan that would optimize fuel use. Getting there fast isn't as important as getting there efficiently.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Does the sat. stay at the equator or does it shift to somewhere else eventually?


----------



## cartrivision

JeffBowser said:


> Hey, why the 30 minute coast ?


Saves gas and money. Have you seen the prices at the pump lately? !rolling


----------



## LameLefty

JeffBowser said:


> Hey, why the 30 minute coast ?


They are doing this at the optimal time to insert the satellite into its orbital slot. Right now the vehicle is probably in a very oblong, elliptical orbit. They will time this burn such that at spacecraft separation they are where they need to be in the most fuel-efficient manner.


----------



## LameLefty

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Does the sat. stay at the equator or does it shift to somewhere else eventually?


It stays equatorial, but it has to be put into the correct longitudinal slot at the proper altitude so that it circles the Earth at the same rate the Earth rotates.


----------



## JeffBowser

Ah, thanks.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

LameLefty said:


> It stays equatorial, but it has to be put into the correct longitudinal slot at the proper altitude so that it circles the Earth at the same rate the Earth rotates.


Thanks.....I was thinking it would be over the US not the equator....stupid me


----------



## TomF

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Thanks.....I was thinking it would be over the US not the equator....stupid me


Why do you think your dish is pointed southwest?


----------



## LameLefty

Now doing interviews while waiting for the Block-DM second burn.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

TomF said:


> Why do you think your dish is pointed southwest?


I didn't know it was! I'm in an MDU.....so i've never seen the dish. Ha!


----------



## TomF

ILiveOnWacker said:


> I didn't know it was! I'm in an MDU.....so i've never seen the dish. Ha!


Click here to see where DirecTV10 lives.


----------



## LameLefty

Now mentioned Directv 12 which will give the capability for 200 HD channels. :up:


----------



## LameLefty

Ten minutes until the second burn of the Block-DM.


----------



## CrazyforYeshua

LameLefty said:


> Now mentioned Directv 12 which will give the capability for 200 HD channels. :up:


That will be awesome-my daughter gets a whopping 15 with cable....:lol:


----------



## Davenlr

Think I heard him say they were going to double HD	LIL from 75 to 150 markets.... We are the second largest market currently not getting them, so SLAM DUNK this bird, finally will get locals!


----------



## Blurayfan

LameLefty said:


> Now mentioned Directv 12 which will give the capability for 200 HD channels. :up:


Also DirecTV-11 is adding approx. 75 local markets. Hopefully DirecTV-12 will also add 50 local markets.


----------



## Blurayfan

Nice.. 2nd Block-DM ignition confirmed.


----------



## Blurayfan

2nd Block-DM burn is nominal.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Oh good....everything is still nominal!


----------



## hyde76

I believe this was where AMC-14 had it's problem. Glad this is using more reliable technology.


----------



## HIPAR

DVDKingdom said:


> Nice.. 2nd Block-DM ignition confirmed.


It's over Africa. Do they have a tracking station there?


----------



## jrodfoo

as I said in the chatroom......where is EaglePC!??


----------



## Steve615

All systems still nominal.


----------



## LameLefty

HIPAR said:


> It's over Africa. Do they have a tracking station there?


It's in South Africa, they said before.


----------



## LameLefty

Approximately 2 minutes until second burn shutdown.


----------



## Blurayfan

Sea Launched mentioned earlier there was a tracking station over the flight path in South Africa.


----------



## LameLefty

And shutdown! Block-DM second burn complete. 

Time for another short coast.


----------



## Blurayfan

Block-DM shutdown confimed - Burn complete.


----------



## Steve615

Block DM 2nd burn completed.


----------



## Blurayfan

Now another 10 minute coast.


----------



## Blurayfan

Block-DM is adjusting its orientation for spacecraft separation.


----------



## HIPAR

Their coverage and technical explanations have been excellent!


----------



## LameLefty

Spacecraft separation in approximately 3 minutes.


----------



## BigJ52

Sorry most of this "tech" talk is over my head but my question is when D11 arrives in proper position what is the estimated time frame that it will take for it to be up and running at full steam?


----------



## LameLefty

BigJ52 said:


> Sorry most of this "tech" talk is over my head but my question is when D11 arrives in proper position what is the estimated time frame that it will take for it to be up and running at full steam?


Late-April to mid-May are the best estimates.


----------



## BigJ52

LameLefty said:


> Late-April to mid-May are the best estimates.


Thanks! Hopefully my locals (Des Moines) will be one of those new 75 markets.


----------



## LameLefty

Spacecraft separation confirmed . . . now if Boeing did their part, we're six weeks from more HD! 

(And if not, I blame Tom  )


----------



## Blurayfan

Block-DM and Spacecraft separation completed.


----------



## Steve615

Spacecraft separation is complete.


----------



## Igor

... now D11 is tumbling in space in the hope that someone from a ground station finds it and turns it on!

It is scary to think that our HD expansion depends on a properly calibrated antenna and someone that knows how to use it


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Vitor said:


> ... now D11 is tumbling in space in the hope that someone from a ground station finds it and turns it on!
> 
> It is scary to think that our HD expansion depends on a properly calibrated antenna and someone that knows how to use it


 I'm sure the good folks at Boeing will find her... and get her to stop tumbling...

They know what they are doing.


----------



## LameLefty

Vitor said:


> ... now D11 is tumbling in space in the hope that someone from a ground station finds it and turns it on!
> 
> It is scary to think that our HD expansion depends on a properly calibrated antenna and someone that knows how to use it


Well, in fairness, there's probably a "safe mode" in the satellite control system. If no signal is received within an orbit or so, it will probably stabilize itself and go into some sort of listening mode.


----------



## litzdog911

Next milestone at 9:48pm PDT tonight. Lookin' good!!!


----------



## cartrivision

LameLefty said:


> Spacecraft separation confirmed . . . now if Boeing did their part, we're six weeks from more HD!
> 
> (And if not, I blame Tom  )


Here's hoping that they remembered to put the batteries in and turn it on before they turned it over to be launched into orbit.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

So that is it for the build up.... and the first part of the launch...

So off to the party... dinner... a new thread for the next chapter for D11

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=123236


----------

